
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (August 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20584309" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20584309</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20584310" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20584310</a>
======
astranis
Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Join us and work with top engineers who have flown things in space before. The
team is currently 35 people from SpaceX, Skybox, Qualcomm, and Google.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. No previous embedded or space experience required.

* Avionics -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test of mission critical electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Thermal -- Design and analyze systems to reject sizable point loads without the aid of convection

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our postings here--
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

~~~
8note
are the FPGAs going to space? I'm intrigued on how you'd make sure a cosmic
ray doesn't accidentally reprogram it

~~~
godelski
I'm reading "smaller, low cost" as microdata (bigger than cube). If you're in
LEO you're only up for a few years and totally your use COTs (commercial off
the shelf) hardware. How do you deal with radiation? You don't. Hardware fails
or your flash it. This is the cheap way to do things. The reason being that
these satellites are small and thus launch costs are also small. Here your
launch cost is like $100k (which is cheap in the industry). In the small
stuff, failure is an option.

When you're launching something bigger you're going into a high orbit (longer
lifespan) and you have to deal with more lifetime radiation. Costs are not
linear either. So at a larger scale you rad harden because your launch cost is
a significant cost to you. We're talking satellites that have tens to hundreds
of millions of dollars worth of hardware on them. Not only that, but the
satellite took years of work. Here failure is not an option.

But for actual hardening, typically you use sapphire chips instead of silicon.
There are other things you can do like encasing in different materials. Multi
layered and doped plastics are common now (I actually did some work 3d
printing shields, intending to be low cost).

~~~
nickpsecurity
" If you're in LEO you're only up for a few years and totally your use COTs
(commercial off the shelf) hardware. How do you deal with radiation? You
don't. "

Bitflips even affect systems on the ground. Do you have any data on reliable
services using such satellites that ignored radiation in their design? And
they kept being offered over time like the companies with satellites that
dealt with radiation?

~~~
godelski
Planet uses COTs last I checked. Most CubeSat companies do (at least that I'm
aware of).

I wouldn't say completely ignored though. You still want to use ECC memory
when possible and have redundancy. The ignoring that I'm talking about is rad
hardware. Or rather sapphire chips. Those run up costs quickly and you're
forced to use technology that's on par with silicon from 10 years ago.

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, Cloud | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer.html)

Cloud/ML Systems/Data engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-
engineer-machine-le...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-engineer-
machine-learning-infrastructure-engineer.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
developer-compu...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-developer-
computer-vision.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-machine-
learning-...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-machine-learning-
engineer-developer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

~~~
jonathankchang
If anyone has questions about the NREC, I've been working there for several
years on perception.

------
bgentry
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Full-Stack
Engineer, Product Designer, Product Marketer, Product Manager | Oakland, CA |
REMOTE | Full-Time Distru is a software platform for the cannabis supply
chain. Our product helps cannabis companies manage production, sales,
invoicing, and shipments, automating compliance with complicated state
regulations that require real-time inventory tracking gram-by-gram. We are
growing rapidly with over $500M in transactions per year passing through our
platform, and we’re uniquely positioned to define trade in the growing
cannabis industry.

We are a lean 9 person engineering-focused team that includes early engineers
from Opendoor and Heroku. We are hiring experienced full-stack engineers and a
product designer to help take our product to the next level. We love product-
minded engineers that can own a feature across the frontend and backend, even
if they're stronger at one side of that. Our tech stack is built from the
ground up on Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres, React/Redux, and GraphQL.

After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we just closed our seed round
with Felicis Ventures, Village Global, Global Founders Capital, and numerous
notable angel investors including Elad Gil, Katie Stanton, and Avichal Garg:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-
supply-c...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-
software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/)

Please apply at [https://distru.com/careers](https://distru.com/careers) and
mention Hacker News!

------
o1pranay
O(1) Labs | San Francisco, CA | Product / Front-end Engineer | Full Time |
Onsite | [https://codaprotocol.com](https://codaprotocol.com)

At O(1) Labs, we're building the Coda Protocol, the first cryptocurrency to
have a constant-sized blockchain. We use recursive zk-SNARKs to compress
historic state in Coda's blockchain so that nodes don't have to store all the
data going back to the first transaction. Compare this to Bitcoin or Ethereum
whose blockchains already have hundreds of GBs of data, and keep growing.

We're excited about this tech because it allows all the nodes in a network to
be full nodes (no SPV's!) and enables applications that can use the entire
blockchain embedded in a phone or a browser.

I'm on the product team, and we're looking for product engineers - but you can
find all the roles we're hiring for here -
[https://codaprotocol.com/jobs.html](https://codaprotocol.com/jobs.html). Our
stack is OCaml on the protocol side, and ReasonML + React on the front-end.
All of our code is open source -
[https://github.com/codaprotocol/coda](https://github.com/codaprotocol/coda).

Feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions or want to meet in
person for a coffee, if you're based in the bay area. My email is
pranay@o1labs.org.

------
inaseer
P# team at Microsoft | Redmond, WA | Contract | Onsite

The P# team at Microsoft works on enabling developers to write reliable, well-
designed and well-tested software through model checking and language
integration techniques. The approach is reminiscent of TLA+ like techniques
but differs in that the code _is_ the model and developers don't have to write
models separate from the implementation. P# explores interesting paths through
the state space a program can take and produces reproducible traces which can
be used to debug and fix issues in services and distributed systems.

This position will involve a variety of tasks including writing samples and
documentation to help P# gain wider adoption, and porting parts of the testing
infrastructure to work on .NET core. It will also involve working on novel
visualization techniques to aid debugging and comprehension of services and
distributed systems.

------
banuguler
Co—Star Astrology | Full-time | On-site | New York | $130-150k + equity
[https://www.costarastrology.com](https://www.costarastrology.com)

Co-Star is bringing astrology into the 21st century with a social,
personalized experience that helps people reflect and connect in real,
meaningful ways. We just raised $5m from the people behind companies like
Glossier, Rent the Runway, eBay, Periscope, and Everlane.

We’re looking for iOS, Android, and full-stack software developers to join our
8-person team in Chinatown, NYC.

We want your help:

    
    
      • Transforming NASA data into astrological patterns that astrologers can write and map copy to
      • Using TB of data to define and create personalized, emotionally resonant content
      • Developing internal tools to give our writers superpowers
      • Shipping new features & A/B tests in our Apple-lauded iOS app
      • Scaling our backend infrastructure to >1M daily users

Our stack includes • Haskell for our backend • Swift and Android Native
(kotlin) for our mobile apps • React and TypeScript on the web
(costarastrology.com + internal tools) • AWS to host our infrastructure •
PostgreSQL Competitive comp, $0 deductible fully-covered health care,
unlimited vacation (min 4 weeks), conference/book/whatever budget Read more
details here ->
[https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs](https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs)
\+ feel free to email with questions -> jobs at costarastrology.com

~~~
louisswiss
> Developing internal tools to give our writers superpowers

This is amazing. I mean, you _literally_ will be giving their writers
superpowers...

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer working on
products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack: * Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to be the company people trust most with their online privacy. All of
our roles are fully-remote!

DuckDuckGo | Director, User Insights | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Frontend Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Brand Design Lead | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior macOS Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

~~~
snelsonus
I can't want until you need a non-technical hire. Even if that means taking
out the trash or answering phones. I just want to help DuckDuckGo succeed.

------
gourabmi
Datometry Inc. | [https://datometry.com/](https://datometry.com/) | San
Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Are you passionate about building robust systems and want to make a
difference? Are you interested in query processing, distributed systems and
compilers, and certainly don't want to waste your talent on re-inventing
things that have already been done before. Are you looking to work in a fast-
paced environment where what you do has impact - both on the company, but also
on the industry.

Join our brilliant engineering team and take on one of the greatest challenges
in computer science – productizing database virtualization. Our mission is to
unshackle applications from databases. Our hypervisor layer manages, optimizes
and secures the enterprise data infrastructure across any cloud.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Software Engineer Server, Fullstack
    
      * Head of Quality
      
      * Solution Architect in Customer Success
    

Tech Stack: Erlang, Multiple SQL systems (Postgres, Azure SQL Data Warehouse,
Google Big Query, AWS Redshift...)

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://datometry.com/careers-at-datometry/](https://datometry.com/careers-
at-datometry/) and mention Hacker News. All positions are in San Francisco,
California. Applicants must have valid work authorization for the U.S.

------
someear
Polly | Remote Canada or US | Sr Software Engineers, Engineering Manager |
Full-time | [https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai)

Polly is a fast growing company that has one of the largest Enterprise user
bases in both Slack and Microsoft Teams. Our mission is to empower teams to
measure and understand every aspect of their work, and we're doing it by
bringing new levels of automation to the old way of running surveys.

We're looking for US/Canada remote, full-time Sr Engineers and Engineering
Managers. We're a product-led company of 15 that supports millions of
Enterprise users. Come in and have significant impact on the product, the
architecture, and the company. Our stack is Typescript/Node/AWS/Mongo, but for
our candidates we don't care about your stack history, just your ability to
produce clean, high quality code and solve complex problems.

We offer our remote employees a Zoom account, hardware setup, budget for home
office or a local coworking spot, and 99% of your insurance premiums covered
for you and dependents. We also offer fully-paid 16 weeks of maternity leave.

Apply here: [https://www.polly.ai/careers#open-
positions](https://www.polly.ai/careers#open-positions) or email jobs@polly.ai
and reference HN.

Note: You can also work out of our Seattle or our soon-to-be Vancouver office.

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend, Payments, Engineering Managers |
Bellingham, WA or Chandler, AZ | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote

Faithlife is a tech company committed to the church. We build the world’s
premier Bible study software (Logos Bible Software), along with an entire line
of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online church management
and communication platform), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation
tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service), the Faithlife Giving (online
donation platform), Faithlife Sites (Church website builder), and more.

Faithlife is looking for an experienced engineers and engineering managers
with the knowledge and skills to help build products that serve the church.

Technologies: C#/.NET, JavaScript, React

Where we can hire:
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Apply online or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Senior Fullstack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

Engineering Managers: [https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Payments Engineer: [https://fl.vu/payeng](https://fl.vu/payeng)

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles, CA; Boulder, CO | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | $105,000 Minimum Salary + Equity |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built one of the largest search engine for audio-visual content
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)) with primary focus on rights holders and creators.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - C/C++ to help us optimize our algorithms
      - signal processing and machine learning (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems
      - DevOps and SRE folks to help us to scale our services
      - QA to help us to deliver the best bug-free products to our clients
    

In addition we are looking for a CIO, who would oversee our DSP (digital
signal processing), ML and Data engineers.

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 3 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (commuting, books, ...)
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
      - 50 hour work week (including commute)
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to use at hire@pex.com

------
wwilson
Antithesis | DC / Northern Virginia | Onsite | Software Engineers | FULL-TIME
| $100k-$150k + equity

Antithesis is using deterministic simulation, fuzzing, and AI to improve
software testing. The founders are two FoundationDB veterans; for an idea of
what we're doing, see my talk here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFSPwJFXVlw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFSPwJFXVlw).

Fully funded medical, dental, and vision insurance. Unlimited vacation (with
mandatory MINIMUM vacation time). Flexible hours.

We're doing things nobody has done before, so we don't need familiarity with
any particular language, framework, domain, or anything like that. Don't care.
What we do care about: you're smart, a joy to work with, and are comfortable
dealing with open-ended/poorly-defined problems.

If that sounds like you, send us a brief (one to two paragraph) explanation of
an interesting technical challenge you've faced. Feel free to send a resume
too. jobs@antithesis.com

We're also hiring for professional services roles and an operations manager.
Feel free to ask about those!

------
joeblubaugh
LightStep | Full-Stack Product Engineer Location: San Francisco, REMOTE
[https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep | Software Engineer Location: San Francisco, REMOTE
[https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep | Software Reliability Engineer (SRE) Location: San Francisco,
REMOTE [https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep | OSS Engineer Location: San Francisco, REMOTE
[https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep | OSS Programming Language Specialist Location: San Francisco,
REMOTE [https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep makes complex software systems understandable, giving our customers
confidence at scale. We collect, store, and query complex performance data so
our customers can get insight from it. We're a 100-person company, growing
quickly, and looking for hungry & humble engineers to build great software.

------
mebassett
Proda Ltd | Full stack engineers, Machine Learning | London | Full-time |
ONSITE

Proda is an investor backed startup for the commercial real estate industry.
You know how most of the work in data science is cleaning up data? We automate
data cleaning for a particular problem domain within the industry. We
primarily use Haskell and Elm (with some python and javascript floating
around), AWS for CI/CD and production, and PostgreSQL. We're based in London
and hiring onsite.

* Collaborative, engineering led culture where learning is actively encouraged.

* We [try to do!] regular tech talks, sometimes with outside speakers, and encourage conference trips.

* Based in London, near the South Bank.

* We're clear and upfront with our interview process. Contact me about the role and I'll let you know immediately.

* full zero-excess private health insurance with optician and dental cash back.

* Flexible on hours and work-from-home as well

* We cannot sponsor UK visas.

Interested? Contact info in my profile or visit our website at
[https://www.proda.ai/join-us](https://www.proda.ai/join-us) or
[https://angel.co/company/proda/jobs](https://angel.co/company/proda/jobs)

------
davelesser
GPS Insight | Backend, Frontend, Platform, Mobile, SDET | Scottsdale, AZ |
ONSITE | Fulltime [https://www.gpsinsight.com](https://www.gpsinsight.com)

GPS Insight is an industry-leading fleet vehicle and asset tracking SaaS
provider. Our customers rely on us to provide actionable insights into their
fleets, including reducing unsafe driving and needlessly wasted fuel. We’re a
company of 165 people, with an engineering team of 35 and counting. We’re PE-
backed and looking to rapidly scale our team to help deliver innovative
products that make a meaningful difference to our customers and change the
landscape of the telematics industry.

Our tech stack: IoT hardware (in-vehicle GPS and ELD), Golang, TypeScript,
React, Redux, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, and PHP

Current openings:

\- Software Architect (API-focused, Golang)

\- Software Engineer (Golang)

\- Senior Software Engineer (PHP)

\- Frontend Engineer (React, TypeScript)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (React, TypeScript)

\- Senior Mobile Engineer (iOS, Android)

\- Software Development Engineer in Test

To apply or if you have any questions, please feel free to email me directly
at dave.lesser@gpsinsight.com (I’m VP of Technology) or see the links below:

[https://www.linkedin.com/company/gps-insight-
llc/careers](https://www.linkedin.com/company/gps-insight-llc/careers)

[https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Gps-Insight/jobs](https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Gps-
Insight/jobs)

------
austenallred
Lambda School (YC S17) | Data Warehouse Engineer, Senior Backend Engineers,
Senior Fullstack Engineers, Engineering Managers | San Francisco | ONSITE |
Fulltime

Lambda School is building the world’s best and risk-free coding school.
Students pay nothing until they get a high-paying job. We’re on a mission to
unlock everyone’s potential regardless of circumstance by becoming the best
place in the world to launch a new career.

We are hiring great senior engineers -- Data warehouse, Frontend, Backend,
Fullstack, and Engineering Managers. This is a unique opportunity to work in a
small founding engineering team at a high growth company.

Data Warehouse Engineer: [https://bit.ly/lambda-data](https://bit.ly/lambda-
data)

FullStack Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/lambda-
fullstack](https://bit.ly/lambda-fullstack)

Backend Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/lambda-
backend](https://bit.ly/lambda-backend)

Engineering Managers or anyone else: please email hiring@lambdaschool.com (no
recruiters please!)

------
timanglade
Archipelago | Software Engineers, TPMs | San Francisco or REMOTE (US only) |
Fulltime

We're an early stage startup, still in stealth, working to change how risk is
insured. Our founders are tech & finance entrepreneurs with several IPOs and
acquisitions under their belts. We are headquartered in San Francisco, have
raised several million in seed money to date, and currently employ around
thirty people. It's still early days, so you get a chance to join something on
the ground floor, and take it from 0 to 1. We're a pretty supportive team,
willing to give you as much independence or assistance as you need. You can
work from our HQ in SF, or remotely (but unfortunately we can only consider
applicants based in the US at this time).

\- Backend Developer (with Go experience): Build our API & services on top of
AWS, Postgres, containers, and a whole lot of golang ->
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/1c9a5bdae3f001?ref=hn](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/1c9a5bdae3f001?ref=hn)

\- React Front End Engineer: build our UI layer with ES6/ES5, TypeScript,
HTML, CSS & ReactJS ->
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01?ref=hn](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01?ref=hn)

\- Technical Program Manager with product ownership experience, as well as
some hands-on dev & UX experience ->
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401?ref=hn](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401?ref=hn)

If you want to apply, it's better to do it directly through the links above,
but if you have any questions don't hesitate to reach out to me directly
tim@onarchipelago.com

------
rgoomar
Rocketmiles | Software Engineers, QA Engineer, Product Owner | Chicago, IL |
ONSITE | [https://www.rocketmiles.com](https://www.rocketmiles.com)

Rocketmiles encourages travelers to vacation faster by incentivizing hotel
bookings with magnificent rewards.

Founded in 2012 and acquired by Booking Holdings in 2015, Rocketmiles
continues to grow from our offices in Chicago and New York City.

We operate at the intersection of travel, hotel accommodation, brand loyalty,
and discount. Our goal is to innovate in this space, rewarding our customers
and our partners.

Rocketmiles is an equal opportunity employer, and we value diversity. We
encourage applicants with wanderlust to apply.

Current Open Positions (all in Chicago, IL and we're remote friendly):

* Product Owner

* Senior Product Designer

* Fullstack Software Engineer

* Senior SDET/QA Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer - Frontend

* Senior Software Engineer - Java / JVM

* Software Engineer - Java / JVM

* UI Engineer

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/c8db4c5d1](https://grnh.se/c8db4c5d1) or reach
out to me rishi [at] rocketmiles.com or @rgoomar on the Chicago Tech Slack if
you have any questions

------
hmaarrfk
Ramona Optics | Embedded Systems Engineer | Durham, NC | Onsite

At Ramona Optics, we’re combining machine learning with novel optics to
reinvent what’s possible with a microscope. Founded by Caltech graduates,
Roarke Horstmeyer and Mark Harfouche, Ramona Optics is developing the first
gigapixel microscope that can capture cellular-level detail over an entire
square foot.

We are looking for an Embedded Systems Engineer to help bring Ramona Optics’
next generation of smart gigapixel microscopes to life. The person in this
role will work closely with company founders to push the limits of the
Ramona’s existing technology and help the business grow and evolve as we
continue to develop our products and enter new markets. Your role will be to
create the bridge between the information acquisition hardware, and the high-
level analysis software. You will also be intimately involved in high-level
decisions that company utilizes the hardware to manage the large volumes of
acquired data -- 10s of gigabytes per second!

Email: hiring@ramonaoptics.com for more information

------
nom
AnyDesk GmbH | Software Engineers | Stuttgart, Germany | Full-time | 80%
ONSITE | [https://anydesk.com](https://anydesk.com)

AnyDesk is one of the 50 fastest growing companies in Germany and we are
always looking for talented developers to help us improve our next generation
remote desktop product. So far over 100M users have installed our software and
it's growing rapidly.

Thanks to our clever DeskRT video codec, Erlang backend and native C++
applications we make it possible for you to remote into machines with 60 FPS
and the lowest possible latency even on crappy internet connections and slow
machines.

Our team is very diverse with over 14 languages spoken daily, our company
language is English. Perks include lots of creative freedom, no fixed working
hours, payed overtime, over-average salary, home office options, office
football table and much more. We are located in the heart of Stuttgart and
easy to reach via public transportation.

What we use:

* Erlang

* C++, Windows Classic API

* C++, Linux/POSIX

* C++, Objective C, macOS/iOS

* React, Bootstrap, SASS, JQuery, Java EE 8

Interested? hackernews [at] anydesk.com

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How many Tesla Model 3 preorders have been refunded? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 70 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Engineer
      - Data Scientist / Analyst
      - Client Engagement Manager
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-
of...](https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-of-teslas-
model-3-reservation-deposits-in-the-u-s-have-supposedly-been-refunded)

[3] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-
have-...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-have-nothing-
to-fear-yet-from-the-rise-of-stitch-fix/)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

~~~
sangy
Sounds great!

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang[ß]) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and increasingly
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend,
infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists, those
yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

\---

ß: to pre-empt questions on why C++ or why not Erlang - our exchange team have
promised to put together a proper write-up on the tradeoffs, design
constraints, performance needs, etc. In fullness of time, that is, when the
most painful (and probably interesting) migrations are behind them.

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus + Benefits + Totally Flexible Working
Hours + Personal Training Budget + Chef Cooked Office Lunches Twice a Week +
Health Insurance + Discounted Gym At Gambit Research we specialise in creating
and managing an automated betting service, via research, statistical analysis
and the use of complex algorithms. We ingest and organise terabytes of market
and event data from more than fifty sources and make the data available to our
strategy teams via internal APIs. We care deeply about speed, accuracy and
availability. Our flagship product, MollyBet, presents the odds offered by
many of the world’s largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables
clients to bet with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API
request. Molly is generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team - individuals like you. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and
fancy job titles don’t matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose
their own tools, work on projects they actually find interesting, and have
totally flexible working hours. The technologies our team typically works with
includes: Python, Erlang, JavaScript and C++. We also use Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL,
Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash,
Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for:

\- Python Developers (C++ an added bonus)

\- Senior JS React Developer

\- Full stack Developer, with JS React

If you're interested, pop your CV over to us at careers@gambitresearch.com, or
have a go at our online challenge:
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/](https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/)

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers | St Paul, MN, USA | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE | General Wine
and Open Source Developer | C-language systems programming

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs)

CodeWeavers is hiring skilled C programmers to work on the open source Wine
project. A year ago, CodeWeavers partnered with Valve Software to integrate
Wine into the Steam for Linux client as a part of the Steam Play (Proton)
initiative. This allows Linux gamers to play Windows games on Linux more
easily. We need new, full-time developers to improve Wine's ability to run
games.

We are hiring remote workers, US or international, as well as local workers.
We will consider relocation, if desired, on a case-by-case basis. Please see
link above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to apply.

------
blaesus
Immux | [https://www.immux.com](https://www.immux.com) | Systems Software
Engineer | Remote | Full time

We are building a fast and easy-to-use immutable database engine and a
computing service that provide first-class citizen support for functional
programming, versioned and auditable data operations, and automatic
maintenance and tuning.

We intend to make immutable storage systems the norm in a decade. Join us to
design and implement computing infrastructure for the next generation.

Stack: Rust + TypeScript.

Seed round from a NASDAQ-listed finance company. Salary + options.

The whole team works remotely.

Contact: shu@immux.com (Andy Shu, Founder/CEO), preferably with resume and
GitHub link.

(If you haven't written Rust but is interested and learns fast, feel free to
get in touch!)

------
mmastrac
FullStory | Software Engineering, SRE, & Product | Remote and Onsite |
Atlanta, GA

FullStory | Software Engineering, Mobile Frameworks | Remote and Onsite |
Atlanta, GA

FullStory’s mission is to improve user experiences on the web and mobile
devices. We’re accomplishing this mission daily by providing a platform that
allows developers and product teams to automatically collect ultra high
definition analytics from their sites and applications, then make those
analytics available through a powerful search engine, pixel-perfect session
playback, and machine learning insights.

Capturing and processing data at this level of completeness is no mean task.
Challenges range from developing highly performant JS that hooks into the
browser at its lowest levels on our Recording & Replay team, to building the
backend that scales to ingest and provide analysis of all that data on our
Search & Insights team. And the scale that FullStory runs at means that there
are lots of interesting problems and opportunities for high-leverage
contribution.

We’re also launching our new privacy-first analytics platform on mobile that
takes an entirely new approach to application session capture. If things like
Rust, app and framework disassembly, or reverse engineering sound like fun,
we’d love to talk to talk.

FullStory is a remote-friendly, hyper-growth SaaS company based out of
Atlanta. The work environment we've cultivated is aligned around our three
watchwords: clarity, empathy, and bionics. We value high-quality/low-ego
collaboration and use automation to eliminate toil in daily work. If that
sounds good to you, join us!

Please submit via our jobs page:
[https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/](https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/)

------
zedpm
SRAM | Backend Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-Time | Spearfish, SD

Wear shorts and a t-shirt to work! Test out cutting edge, unreleased bicycle
components! Sneak out for mid-day rides when it's nice out!

SRAM is a leading manufacturer of bicycle components and a leader in
developing connected components, including wireless electronic drivetrains. We
love writing fast software, and riding fast bikes!

Come join our team in the beautiful Black Hills of South Dakota[0] and work
with an energetic group taking bicycle data systems to the next level. You can
expect a great work/life balance, flexible schedule, and an awesome mountain
bike trail system next to the office.

In this role you'll be able to work on a wide range of projects, including
improving deployment and observability, ingesting live data from a variety of
sources, building internal tools to support our design engineers in product
development, data analysis, and lots of infrastructure-related improvements.

Current stack: Python, Django, C, C++, React, Postgres, Redis, AWS, Ansible,
FreeBSD, Linux, Docker

Apply online [1].

[0]: [https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-
bas...](https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-base-cities-
for-adventure-enthusiasts)

[1]: [https://www.sram.com/en/company/careers/current-
openings/bac...](https://www.sram.com/en/company/careers/current-
openings/backend-software-engineer)

~~~
Aperocky
WOW! Didn't know SRAM has such a large tech presence.

------
aaronswift
Swift Navigation ([https://www.swiftnav.com/](https://www.swiftnav.com/)) |
Software Engineers (Cloud Infrastructure or C++) | ONSITE | Fulltime | San
Francisco | Open to Visas/Sponsorship

Swift Navigation builds the technology enabling precise positioning for all
autonomous vehicles. We’re a well-funded series B startup backed by First
Round Capital. We’re just under 100 folks, mostly engineers, including some of
the world’s leading experts in GNSS. We have a small office in Melbourne if
that’s of interest to you too.

Our stack includes: Languages: C/C++11/Haskell/Go/Rust Cloud:
Docker/Kubernetes/AWS CI/CD: Travis/Jenkins GNSS: Stochastic Hardware in the
Loop (HITL) Testing on production hardware with live sky signals

C++ Engineer: [https://www.swiftnav.com/join-us/jobs-
listing?gh_jid=4318219...](https://www.swiftnav.com/join-us/jobs-
listing?gh_jid=4318219002) Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://www.swiftnav.com/join-us/jobs-
listing?gh_jid=4140298...](https://www.swiftnav.com/join-us/jobs-
listing?gh_jid=4140298002) Full list of open positions:
[https://www.swiftnav.com/join-us/jobs-listing](https://www.swiftnav.com/join-
us/jobs-listing)

Also, can message me at aaron.steinberger@swift-nav.com with questions

------
fpierfed
IRAM | System Administrator | Granada, Spain | ONSITE | VISA | Full Time

IRAM (iram-institute.org) is an international research organisation for
millimetre and sub-millimetre astronomy supported by the CNRS (France), the
Max-Planck Gesellschaft (Germany), and the IGN (Spain). IRAM operates two
world-class research facilities, a 30-meter single-dish telescope (Spain) and
the mm/submm interferometer NOEMA (France). The 30-meter telescope has been
instrumental in the recently-released EHT observations of the supermassive
black hole in the centre of M87.

We are looking for a System Administrator to work in our offices downtown
beautiful Granada, Spain (indefinite contract, after a probation period of 6
months). Reporting to the Head of the Computer Group (myself), the successful
candidate will support server, desktop and laptop operating systems and system
software. This position has tons of autonomy and the chance to truly define
our infrastructure evolution. We deal with everything from embedded systems
used to move the telescope to linux servers for data processing to monitoring
applications etc. You will not get bored :-)

For more info, feel free to contact me at fpierfed@iram.es (mention that you
saw this on HN). To apply, please head over to [https://www.iram-
institute.org/EN/job-offer.php?id=57](https://www.iram-institute.org/EN/job-
offer.php?id=57)

------
junelay
Ommo Technologies, Inc. | Algorithm Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full Time | Salary
+ Equity | www.ommo.co

At Ommo Technologies, Inc., we have developed a patented permanent magnet-
based position tracking system without limitations, providing sub-millimeter
level precision, mobile form factor, no line of sight, and resistant to
electromagnetic interference. Our short term focus is to provide an
alternative positioning technology for surgical navigation systems. Going
forward, we want to fundamentally change the human-computer interaction
paradigm, to make computing more human and effortless.

Funded by multiple angels, a VC, and a strategic partner in the medical field.
Currently a team of 7, members are ex-Apple/Samsung/Intel/Huawei/Riot Games.

We are looking for an experienced Algorithm Engineer with varied and extensive
experience, who is also able to bring a fresh perspective on building an
entirely novel technology. Bonus points for familiarity with subjects like
sensor fusion algorithm (specifically, Kalman filter implementation for IMU +
other positioning systems), electromagnetism, motors, dynamic models,
simulations, medical devices, military applications, and more.

We are a small team and looking for core team members who will help guide the
direction of the company to meet long-term challenges. If you believe you have
the experience, the understanding, and a desire to grow into an engineering
leadership role, please send an email to kyul@ommo.co with your resume. Let's
talk.

------
huey
Mystery.org | San Francisco, CA | Remote or On-site

Mystery.org (YC ’17) is on a mission to accelerate human progress! We're
creating more problem solvers through inspiring children to love science. This
is a rare opportunity to join an early-stage company that is improving the
world, receives unsolicited “thank you” notes from its users every day for
making their lives better, and is already profitable.

We started Mystery.org to create better explanations for every question
children have about the world. We began with the 150 most common science
questions that children ask teachers. We call this collection Mystery Science.
Last year, more than 4 million children used Mystery Science in 50% of U.S.
elementary schools. We’re backed by a great group of investors including Y
Combinator, Learn Capital, and Reach Capital.

We’re now moving on to all the other questions children have that they’ll
never learn in school. In the last 18 months we received over 500,000
questions from children eager for better explanations of the world. Now we’re
creating video explanations for every question.

Our goal is to create a generation of better thinkers. We think this is the
most important problem to solve in the world today.

We're hiring engineers, product managers, and designers. Take a look at all of
our open positions:
[https://about.mystery.org/jobs](https://about.mystery.org/jobs)

------
carebearswag
Markforged | Software Engineers (all levels, full stack), Software Engineering
Managers/Directors | ONSITE | Cambridge, MA, USA |
[https://www.markforged.com](https://www.markforged.com)

Markforged builds cutting-edge cloud connected industrial 3D printers that
produce parts 50x faster that are 23x stronger and 20x lower-cost. We print in
composites (eg. carbon fiber) and in metal!

Check out this interview with our CEO from Rapid 2019 to learn about how we
are changing the game with our new software offering, Blacksmith:
[https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-
greg-m...](https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-greg-mark-on-
ai-in-3d-printing/)

Our software stack: * Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL
frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, CoffeeScript * Computational
geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and
C++. Runs on AWS Lambda, in-browser, or on desktop client * Printer
touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python, all on top of a
custom Debian image on a BeagleBone * Printer firmware - embedded C on a
custom board

To apply email me directly with your resume at cary.demello@markforged.com or
go to www.markforged.com/jobs to check out our full slate of jobs and apply
there.

------
TinyPenguin
Prodo | London, UK | Full-time | Permanent | ONSITE or REMOTE

Prodo has built a full-stack JavaScript/TypeScript/React framework to build
apps faster, now in private alpha testing. It’s for developers working on
applications who don’t want to waste time on infrastructure or boilerplate. We
use static and runtime analysis to generate the appropriate code to run on the
client and server.

We’re looking for:

1\. Head of Growth (REMOTE): [https://prodo.dev/jobs#head-of-
growth](https://prodo.dev/jobs#head-of-growth) You’ll be responsible for
creating and executing upon the company’s launch strategy, taking us from a
simple open-source product to a vibrant community. You’ll be in the driver’s
seat—we’ll be looking to you to figure out how best to get the job done.

2\. UX and UI Designer (ONSITE): [https://prodo.dev/jobs#ux-ui-
designer](https://prodo.dev/jobs#ux-ui-designer) You’ll be responsible for
designing the tools, interviewing users, and figuring out how we can make
their lives better.

3\. Developer Advocate / Evangelist (ONSITE):
[https://prodo.dev/jobs#developer-advocate](https://prodo.dev/jobs#developer-
advocate) We’re looking for a developer advocate to bring the love to web
developers, teaching them why it matters, how to use it, and how it works.

For more details, click the links. Get in touch at jobs@prodo.dev.

------
lgas
Interos Solutions, Inc. | Full Stack Sr. Software Engineer (Haskell) | Full-
Time | ONSITE | Arlington, VA or Menlo Park CA

Interos Solutions, Inc. is a fast-growing venture backed company with an AI-
driven SaaS application that delivers our commercial and government customers
insights into their ever-changing business ecosystems. The core of our
platform is the compilation, analysis and visualization of dynamically
changing big data collected across open source, proprietary and public data
sources. To accelerate our growth, we are building our team of Haskell
engineers, data analysts, data scientists, UI/UX professionals and product
managers. We are committed to building a world class product organization that
leverages tools like Haskell and latest machine learning techniques to achieve
outsized results as individuals and as a team. Summary

You will design, code, implement and maintain both front-end and back-end
technologies. You will have room to shape your work and have an outsized
impact on our product and our culture. We're looking for engineers who relish
solving the hard-technical and analytics challenges and diving into the subtle
details that make products amazing. Being part of and leading an innovative
engineering team, you'll need solid hands-on experience in Haskell as well as
web technologies and databases. Experience with machine learning, big data and
cloud infrastructure are a plus.

[https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html](https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html)

------
miloxa
HonestFoodCompany|Berlin|ONSITE|www.honestfoodcompany.de

Honest Food Company is Europe's leading "Ghost Restaurant" chain. We are
revolutionizing the market for online food delivery. Ghost Restaurants are our
digitally optimized delivery kitchens from which we ship food designed
specifically for delivery under different brands - with no guest room and
without the drawbacks of a classic restaurant. Customers can order online
exclusively through our own websites and through delivery platforms such as
Foodora and Deliveroo.

We are working on several modules and apps from supply to delivery in a micro-
service architecture.

Full Job Description
here:[https://jobs.lever.co/honestfoodcompany/79cc36f8-9141-4c82-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/honestfoodcompany/79cc36f8-9141-4c82-a802-a271efbe389e)

Tech stack: Node.js (Koa/Express), React.js, GraphQL, AWS

What we offer: Opportunity to significantly shape one of the fastest growing
consumer brand companies in food tech with massive public exposure, well-
funded by tier one venture capital

High potential for personal growth and fast career development Steep learning
curve and direct work in strategic projects with Honest Food’s leadership team

Dynamic, fast paced environment and an amazing, passionate team in the heart
of Berlin

Free Food and Drinks- after all we are in the food business and have our own
office chef :-)

Attractive salary and benefits package

------
dminor
Boulder Care | React Native Engineers, Product Manager | Portland OR | Full-
time onsite | [https://boulder.care](https://boulder.care)

Come work for Boulder Care!

Boulder Care is a digital health platform for treating opioid addiction. We
are a well funded seed-stage VC-backed company with the opportunity to build a
massive business. Our healthcare system spends billions of dollars combating
the opioid epidemic.

Opioid overdose is the leading cause of death for Americans under 50, but
fewer than 10% of patients who need treatment are receiving it. Boulder is
closing this gap by providing high-quality medication-based treatment via a
digital platform.

Our platform is built on React and React Native. We are seeking engineers with
experience in these technologies:

[https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-developer)

[https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-developer)

We are also looking for our first Product Manager.

[https://boulder.care/careers/product-
manager](https://boulder.care/careers/product-manager)

Apply via the links above, or email me your resume (address in profile) and
I'll pass it along to the right person.

------
tmshapland
Tule | Junior and Senior Software Engineers | Davis, CA (near Sacramento, CA)
| Full-Time | ONSITE

Tule helps farmers make irrigation decisions. We install a proprietary
research-based sensor in farmers' fields. The sensor measures the water use
and water stress of the plants in an entire field. Tule uses the field-scale
plant data, as well as cutting-edge artificial intelligence models, to provide
farmers with irrigation recommendations. Our customers span from the
winemakers who farm California's most prized vineyards to the growers at the
largest scale almond operations in the Central Valley. Tule is a profitable
company that will help generations of farmers maximize production and more
efficiently manage natural resources.

We are hiring full-stack Junior and Senior Software Engineers. You will work
from our Davis, California headquarters. Our stack consists of Rails,
Javascript, Python, AWS, Google Cloud Services, GIS, iOS (Swift), and CoreML.
Problems you may work on include: building our next generation ReactJS app,
developing cutting Machine Learning apps on mobile devices, handling large
scale data pipelines, processing satellite imagery from government sources,
and developing our next generation embedded software.

If you're interested, please send your resume to engineering-
jobs@tuletechnologies.com

------
christinac
Vanta (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://vanta.com](https://vanta.com)

Vanta is security-in-a-box for technology companies, covering everything from
laptops to infrastructure, and using a suite of simple, effective, and easy-
to-deploy tools. We're in closed beta, have a backlog of customers to engage,
and since we began onboarding users, we've had no customer churn. Help us
secure the internet, increase trust in software companies, and keep consumer
data safe.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta](https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta)

Here are our open roles:

\- Generalist Software Engineer:
[https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues](https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues)

\- Technical Project Manager:
[https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues](https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues)

\- Customer Success Manager:
[https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues](https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues)

\- Operations Manager:
[https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues](https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, TypeScript, React, GraphQL, Docker, Terraform, Go, AWS

------
hotpocket713
Hinge | [https://hinge.co/](https://hinge.co/) | NYC | Full-time | Onsite

Hinge is the dating app designed to be deleted. Hinge is where the next
generation is going when they’re over dating games and ready to find
meaningful connections. As we continue to grow (our member base grew 4x in the
last year!), we’re looking to add people to our team who are excited about our
mission.

We’re looking for people who are just as passionate about troubleshooting
issues as they are about collaborating to solve problems. Our team aims to
create solutions that leave every project better than we found it.

Open roles:

-Data Scientist ([https://hinge.co/careers/position/4267398002](https://hinge.co/careers/position/4267398002))

-Senior Android Engineer ([https://hinge.co/careers/position/4227830002](https://hinge.co/careers/position/4227830002))

-Senior Data Engineer ([https://hinge.co/careers/position/4299850002](https://hinge.co/careers/position/4299850002))

-Senior Software Engineer ([https://hinge.co/careers/position/4109134002](https://hinge.co/careers/position/4109134002))

more: [https://hinge.co/careers](https://hinge.co/careers)

~~~
Convexity2
Hey, do you have an email I can send my resume to?

~~~
hotpocket713
Hi, you can apply directly from the position page.

------
cloudmatt
Boatsetter | [https://boatsetter.com](https://boatsetter.com) | Full Stack
Software Engineer | Ft. Lauderdale, FL | Full Time | Onsite

Boatsetter is often described as the “Airbnb of boating.” We connect renters,
owners and captains directly on our software platform, allowing renters to
easily schedule a boating trip, while offering owners a way to monetize their
boats when not in use.

Our technology team consists of a small group of talented engineers . Each
engineer has the opportunity to touch all facets of the platform and is
expected to contribute across the stack. Our software stack is built using
Ruby on Rails and Postgres, with a responsive, Javascript driven front-end.

We are looking for a full stack software engineer to join our growing team.
You would be responsible for developing responsive UI components ,
implementing complex business logic, designing data access methods, and build
ing new services on our scalable platform.

If you are interested in joining our team, please send an email to:
jobs@boasetter.com .

~~~
yojex
FYI you have a typo in your email address at the end. Also is remote even
remotely an option at Boatsetter?

------
erichurkman
Maven Clinic | Infrastructure, Engineering, Others | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.mavenclinic.com](https://www.mavenclinic.com)

What we do: provide personalized care using on-staff care advocates and
telemedicine for women and their families. Our current focus is on those who
are pregnant, trying to become pregnant, or recently post-partum (including
surrogacy and adoption). We provide companies and their employees personalized
care programs to drive better clinical outcomes (like reducing c-sections or
NICU), better paths back into the workforce through career coaching, and help
navigating complex healthcare concerns. Our clients range from small groups
all the way to Fortune 50 companies.

Who we are: a healthcare startup in New York (NYC), funded by top tier
investors (Sequoia Capital, Oak HC/FT, Great Oaks, Female Founders Fund),
Series B, growing across all functions.

Roles:

* Senior infrastructure engineer (Kubernetes, Terraform, Helm, Google Cloud Platform, Gitlab CI/CD)

* Senior software engineer (Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy backend, React frontend)

* Others, including non-technical & leadership roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic) (Growth, people, sales, product management, design, client success)

Join us to have a human impact on a wildly underserved segment of people:
women and families.

Contact: hn@mavenclinic.com (I respond to 100% of reach outs)

------
chadwittman
Dolly | Back-End Engineer - App Team | Seattle | Full-time, On-site

About Dolly

Dolly was created to reimagine the big and bulky item delivery experience by
putting the customer in control and optimizing for convenience and safety at
an affordable price. After delivering more than one million items, we are the
leading on-demand delivery service trusted by retailers like Lowe’s, Costco,
Crate & Barrel, Big Lots!, and many more.

Headquartered in Seattle, Dolly is currently operating in 21 markets and will
soon be everywhere nationwide. We're passionate about creating a customer-
centric brand that brings customers back time and time again. Our team is
ambitious and humble, with innovation at the core of everything we do.

About the Role

As the App Team Back-End Engineer you’ll be working within the App Team on the
iOS app, Android app, and book.dolly.com back-end. Typical tasks include
working with designers and app developers to solve problems and implement
solutions. You’ll outline solutions, build endpoints, iterate through
improvements and changes, QA, and release. You should be a problem solver with
a creative mind to implement solutions. We work within a deadline driven Agile
methodology.

Your Skills:

\- Full-stack Javascript \- Node.js \- MongoDB \- REST API design \- Strong
understanding of data structures & algorithms

What We Offer:

\- Health insurance included \- Dental & vision included \- Transit subsidy \-
Unlimited PTO \- Pizza Fridays

Send me a note with [HN] in the subject line to chad@dolly.com

------
polvs
Submer NextGen Datacenters | Barcelona | Senior Electrical, Mechanical and
Thermal Engineers / Purchase Manager / CMO | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://submer.com](https://submer.com)

Data centers and cloud providers consume ~6% of the global electricity (more
than India) and generate ~4% of the global CO2 emissions (more than 2 times
commercial air travel). At Submer we believe our digital world can be more
efficient, eco-friendly, safe and cost effective. We develop a highly
efficient, eco-friendly, immersion cooling solution to build next generation
data centers.

See a very short video about our (literally) cool tech:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niLrfn1dHk0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niLrfn1dHk0)

We are a fast-growing startup with very exciting worldwide renown customers
based on the sunny Barcelona. We are hiring several senior engineering
positions to help capturing the traction we have with supercomputers and
hyper-scale cloud providers. Check the job descriptions here:
[https://submer.com/jobs](https://submer.com/jobs)

Specifically we look for: \- Senior Electrical Engineer \- Senior Mechanical
Engineer \- Senior Thermal Engineer \- Purchase Manager \- CMO

Join the eclectic team from all sorts of engineering and business backgrounds
with a passion for innovation and environment. This is a great opportunity to
join our dynamic team to disrupt how the internet infrastructure works while
helping the environment.

Email jobs [at] submer.com to apply.

------
SoftwareMaven
Ksplice @ Oracle | Full Time | Remote |
[https://ksplice.oracle.com/](https://ksplice.oracle.com/)

The Ksplice group at Oracle develops technology to patch the Linux kernel and
applications while they are running, eliminating unplanned downtime for
systems running Oracle Linux and keeping up-to-date with known security fixes.
We're looking for a full stack software engineer and a systems engineer to
join our team.

The full stack software engineer will help us expand the web services we
provide to our customers and the tools needed to provide those services. You
must be comfortable with the entire stack, from the Linux shell at the bottom
to Python and Django (or similar) at the top (bonus points for experience with
Terraform or Ansible). You must also be willing to assist with operational
tasks. Expert knowledge of Python and web development as well as experience
deploying to Linux is a must. Contact travis.jensen@oracle.com.

The systems engineer will help us Ksplice patch even more of the system,
support new releases and improve our workflow. You'll like working at all
levels of a Linux system, developing tooling in Python+bash, analyzing
security vulnerabilities in Linux kernel patches, enhancing the Ksplice tools
and improving the workflow. Expert level C/C++ programming, experience
developing the Linux kernel and an understanding of security issues and
defences in compiled languages are required. Contact jamie.iles@oracle.com.

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/). Oracle is an equal
opportunity employer.

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Redwood City, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Software Engineer, Performance
Engineer (HPC), Machine Learning Engineer | Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~10), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software performance engineers to work directly
with our technical founders. If you have experience in C++ and are interested
in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please reach out to us.
See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html) We're
also looking for Machine Learning Engineers (experience with Python +
TensorFlow required).

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: while we're open to remote work, you must be in California's or
Central/Easter Europe's timezones. Local candidates are preferred).

------
analyticsfire
Now Hiring: Senior Embedded Linux Developer with Python -- 100% Remote,
Flexible hours

Analytics Fire builds custom software for the solar power industry. We’re
looking for a senior embedded developer with deep experience developing,
testing, and debugging embedded software in a Linux environment to help us
expand our services to support manufacturers in additional new high-tech
sectors.

Analytics Fire is a small, distributed team working on a range of interesting
projects. For example, we recently helped build a custom IoT platform for
utility grade solar power plants, sales software for residential solar
systems, and a machine-learning powered autonomous cleaning robot. We’re
looking for a fun, reliable, and highly collaborative, senior developer to
join our team.

This is a remote position. We’re flexible about location and hours, so long as
your working hours are within a European or US-overlapping time zone. We’re a
really great match for a senior developer who wants to work hard on
interesting projects, while simultaneously having flexibility around time and
geography.

To apply:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/283318](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/283318)

------
jotto
Messari | New York, NY (NYC) | Onsite or Remote

We surface actionable info about blockchains via an API (time series, current,
and real time via WebSockets) and a React web app. This currently includes
market data, on-chain data, and qualitative information (Twitter, Github)...
but we want to expand into a lot more (layer 2 networks, non-crypto, and
metrics that are a function of other metrics)

example: how long does it take for a new version of a bitcoin client to
propagate through the network? (implication: knowing how frequently members of
a network update their client software reveals how quickly the network can
adapt to new features or security fixes)

Stack: Kubernetes, Postgres, InfluxDB, Golang, Node.js, React/Typescript

Looking for people who are skeptical about crypto, have good OPSEC, and like
to learn new things.

For backend people, we care about clean and performant APIs. You can choose to
focus on on-chain data, ingestion infrastructure, or jump around across the
backend.

For frontend/React people, we care about lightweight JavaScript payloads, fast
renders, and minimal CPU usage (great client experience).

[https://messari.io/careers](https://messari.io/careers)

or email me and Qiao: jonathan@messari.io, qiao@messari.io

------
tofflos
Svenska kraftnät | Multiple positions | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE

Svenska kraftnät is the transmission system operator for Sweden. Via the
national grid, electricity is transported from big power plants to all local
and regional networks in Sweden. National grid lines are the highways of the
electrical system.

Swedish citizenship required for all positions.

Enhetschef Data och Modeller: [https://www.svk.se/jobba-har/lediga-
tjanster/svenska-kraftna...](https://www.svk.se/jobba-har/lediga-
tjanster/svenska-kraftnat-soker-en-enhetschef-data--modeller)

Förvaltnin­gsledare IT: [https://www.svk.se/jobba-har/lediga-tjanster/svenska-
kraftna...](https://www.svk.se/jobba-har/lediga-tjanster/svenska-kraftnat-
soker-en-forvaltningsledare-it)

Dataanalytiker: [https://www.svk.se/jobba-har/lediga-
tjanster/dataanalytiker-...](https://www.svk.se/jobba-har/lediga-
tjanster/dataanalytiker-som-mojliggor-morgondagens-elsystem)

Senior nätverkstekniker: [https://www.svk.se/jobba-har/lediga-
tjanster/svenska-kraftna...](https://www.svk.se/jobba-har/lediga-
tjanster/svenska-kraftnat-soker-en-senior-natverkstekniker)

Systemspecialist Hadoop/Data Engineer: [https://www.svk.se/jobba-har/lediga-
tjanster/systemspecialis...](https://www.svk.se/jobba-har/lediga-
tjanster/systemspecialist-hadoopdata-engineer)

~~~
fifthace
Why is Swedish citizenship required for all positions? That sounds like a
violation of EU right-to-work rules.

~~~
nrjames
Probably because the electrical grid is important to national security.

~~~
fifthace
As a neighbour in Denmark, it's not the case here. I think it's a mistake and
he means visa.

~~~
tofflos
Unfortunately it's not a mistake. I've worked on quite a few joint projects
between the Nordic transmission system operators and this is just one of those
areas where it's different in each country. Sweden is usually the strictest.

------
einfach
AuptiX Inc. | Senior Software Engineers | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full-time

AuptiX is a thriving, Silicon Valley VC-backed startup based in San Diego
(Solana Beach). We're building a transformative technology platform for SMBs
that ship LTL freight — a $40B market! Our vision is to create a platform and
marketplace that efficiently combines freight from multiple customers into
multi-stop full truckloads, and matches them with the most efficient carriers,
thereby avoiding terminals and hubs, and the damage and delays inherent to
them.

Our team is made up of a small group of engineers who are passionate about
creating innovative solutions built with modern technology. As a member of
this team, your talent and expertise will influence the best practices, design
patterns, and technologies that we use to deliver the best experience for our
customers.

We are hiring across our Engineering organization:

* Senior Research Scientist

* Senior Software Engineer, Algorithms

* Senior Software Engineer, Back End

* Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure

If you're interested to find out more ping me at david+hn@auptix.com or apply
directly at [https://www.auptix.com/careers/](https://www.auptix.com/careers/)

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, San Jose, Toronto | Full-time, On Site Okta is a company which
provides secure connections between the people and technology. We are builders
and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big problems. Join a
group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and each
other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
egonschiele
Etsy | Senior Full stack engineer | REMOTE

I'm hiring engineers for my team. We're a partner team to tax and legal, and
do product work. PHP backend, JS/React frontend.

Good work/life balance, good team, whole team is remote.

Full JD and apply here:
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/257e093f-18e1-4b43-8fca-6c4...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/257e093f-18e1-4b43-8fca-6c466219019)

~~~
HEHENE
The link seems to be broken. Has the position been filled?

------
saltypal
Eleos Technologies | Remote (US only) | Full time |
[https://eleostech.com](https://eleostech.com)

Eleos Technologies is a growing 8-year-old company building communication
software for truck drivers and field workers.

We’re helping a diverse mix of customers—from mom and pop operations to
household names—improve how they communicate with their employees by tackling
information overload, reducing phone calls, and eliminating obsolete
technologies.

We're looking for someone to own and evolve our web backends. The primary
backend is built on Erlang/OTP, plus supporting systems built in Clojure
(image processing) and Ruby on Rails (dashboard, billing UI, those bits.) As a
small team, we've all helped build and grow these systems, but we're ready for
a specialist!

In addition to the above technologies, we're running on AWS, using PostgreSQL,
although we're keen to remember that all these things are tools and not
identities.

If that sounds fun and rewarding to you, the full description and info about
applying are over here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech](https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech)

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto & Seattle | Onsite, Fulltime Graphcore is the
most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are building a new class
of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU – designed from the
ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and efficiency on today’s
Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to create the next
generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has an experienced,
world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming to market very
soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we can choose to
partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Applications Specialist ◦ A more focused engineering role ◦ Focused on
strong AI/Deep Learning/HPC/Parallel Programming and/or C++/performance
programming skills – ideally, we want a mix of both ◦ Master's or Ph.D.
preferred ◦ Seattle & Palo Alto

• AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦ Customer facing role, focusing on AI/Deep
Learning, ideally also with C/C++ background ◦ Master's or Ph.D. preferred ◦
Palo Alto

Please email resumes to juans@stealthmode.co

------
rdgthree
Flip ([https://flip.lease/jobs](https://flip.lease/jobs)) | Software Engineers
| New York | ONSITE & REMOTE | 140k-160k Flip is making moving into and out of
a space as easy as deciding where you want to go. We'll take on your apartment
lease and pay your rent so you can leave as soon as you need to.[0] We’re
backed by USV, Collaborative Fund, and Tusk Ventures.

We're hiring talented engineers to join our engineering focused team. At Flip,
you'll find private dedicated workspaces, a quiet environment, and a distinct
lack of regular meetings. We're flexible on in-office employees working from
home, and you can work whatever hours are optimal for you. Our team is
intentionally small and experienced.

We're hiring:

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Mobile Lead

Apply here: [https://flip.lease/jobs](https://flip.lease/jobs)

Cultures we look to emulate are Stripe, WhatsApp (pre-FB), and Netflix. If you
like and respect how those companies operate give us a shout.

[0] [https://flip.lease/instant](https://flip.lease/instant)

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Senior Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust, Go) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, Rails) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Montreal - FullTime
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising!

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs](https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs)

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 1 position:

1) Backend developer (2+ years of software development experience, proficient
with Linux, proficient with some of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
rogerdonut
HAProxy Technologies | Software & Systems Engineers, Frontend developers |
Waltham, MA | Paris, France | REMOTE

HAProxy Technologies is the company behind the world's fastest and most widely
used open-source software load balancer.

We're a polyglot company and are looking for software engineers stretching
across many spectrums: C, Golang, and JavaScript.

We're also seeking Senior Systems Engineers and Senior Systems Architects.

C:

We are looking to reinforce the development team of HAProxy and are looking
for developers who have solid skills in Shell, C, HTTP, TCP/IP and uses Git.
Knowledge of cloud environment is a plus. We are looking for people who are
not afraid of patching the Linux Kernel and who can quickly become autonomous.

Golang:

We are looking for Go developers with 2+ years of experience in Kubernetes and
Cloud environments, as well as load balancing. A Bachelors or higher degree in
IT is desirable. If you want to contribute to the software enabling
performance and reliability of some of the largest websites on the internet.

Frontend:

We are looking for an agile and responsible person to join our team as
Frontend (JavaScript) Developer. Our department’s mission is developing high-
performance, high-quality intuitive user interfaces to meet and exceed our
customers expectations.

Senior Senior Systems Engineer & Senior Systems Architect:

We are seeking Senior Systems Architects & Senior Systems Engineers to work
out of our Waltham, MA office or remotely in the EST/CST/MST/PST timezones.
Knowledge of HAProxy or Kubernetes is a plus.

Please send cover letter and resume to careers@haproxy.com

~~~
alexeldeib
I'm more familiar with nginx (nginx-ingress, these days) but the HAProxy
ingress controller and data plane API really piqued my interest. Very cool
work.

------
dvieira
Citrine | Redwood City, CA | Backend Engineering | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-
time |[https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/)

Citrine Informatics is building the enterprise materials R&D platform to help
our customers achieve faster R&D breakthroughs, design cutting edge materials,
and reduce the environmental impact of existing materials.

As part of the backend engineering team, you’ll be helping to build the next
generation platform. You’ll build and maintain services that run materials-
specific machine learning, organize hierarchical materials data, and integrate
with customer hardware - making the end to end process of designing a new
material feel like magic.

Open Positions:

Sr. Backend Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-engineer)

As a senior engineer, you will help drive both engineering and software design
as well as help scale and mentor our engineering team

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Some stack buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with: Scala, Akka,
DynamoDB, S3, PostgreSQL, Athena, ECS

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Tia (dvieira AT citrine DOT io) if you have any questions.

------
WriterDuet
WriterDuet ([https://writerduet.com](https://writerduet.com)) | UI/UX
designer, JavaScript developers | Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE

WriterDuet is a real-time collaboration platform for creative teams, widely
used by screenwriters in movies and TV (plus video games, comics, and books).
WriterDuet is backed by Techstars, cash-flow positive, and fun at parties.

Seeking UI/UX designer to help lead product development, and front-end
JavaScript developers to make outstanding technology simple to use.

We're all about creativity, collaboration, ownership, and building excellent
products that people love. We prioritize learning over results, and results
over lack of results.

We're a 10-person team of smart, nice folks who want to help the world create
better. Please contact jobs@writerduet.com or learn more here:

UI/UX designer: [https://writerduet.com/ui](https://writerduet.com/ui) JS
developer: [https://writerduet.com/js](https://writerduet.com/js)

------
lancefisher
Submittable (YC S12) | Engineering, Product, and Design | Missoula, MT |
ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://www.submittable.com](https://www.submittable.com)

Submittable streamlines the submission and application process for magazines,
literary journals, conferences, film festivals, grants, and scholarships. We
could use your help as we modernize our application using React, Redux, and a
serverless backend built on AWS. Code you write will be used by millions of
people the day after it's merged.

We are based in Missoula, Montana which is often ranked as one of the best
places to live. Many of our employees own their own houses, bike to work, and
visit the wilderness on weekdays.

We are hosting a hiring event in Seattle on August 8th and 9th. Later in the
month, we'll be in San Francisco. These are great opportunities to meet in
person and ask questions. Email me if you're interested: lance at submittable.

Apply at
[https://resume.submittable.com/submit](https://resume.submittable.com/submit)

------
jbaviat
Sqreen | C software engineer | Paris | Full-Time | Remote |

Sqreen | Low level Java software engineer | Paris | Full-Time | Remote |

Sqreen | Backend engineer | Paris | Full-Time | Onsite |

Sqreen | Product Manager | Paris | Full-Time | Onsite |

Sqreen (YC W18) is an application security platform made for both engineering
and security teams. We use dynamic instrumentation libraries that monitor web
applications internals to detect security anomalies and block triggered
vulnerabilities at runtime. Pretty much what an Application Performance
Management tool (like New Relic) is doing, but for security.

We are currently looking for low-level Java (e.g. byte code instrumentation)
and C/C++ developers to help us expand the capability of our agents, as well
as backend developers (knowledgeable or willing to learn Python) to build new
functionality on our backend.

Also, we're looking to hire our first Product Manager to define & work with
the squads to keep delivering more value to our users.

You can find more details on our careers site:

[https://www.sqreen.com/company#jobs](https://www.sqreen.com/company#jobs)

~~~
harishnavnit
Do you provide relocation assistance or visa sponsors?

------
thejash
Sourceress | Engineering: Machine Learning, Backend, Frontend, Managers | San
Francisco | Full-time | Local or Remote |
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We already have significant machine learning expertise, so are happy to hire
great engineers without prior ML experience who are willing to learn. We
strongly value personal growth, and want to help you grow into a great
engineer (or engineering leader), so this approach applies to our other
engineering roles as well.

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

Because of this, we raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed at one
of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously sold
companies, published machine learning research, has Dropbox's former Chief of
Staff, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

\- Do you share our values?
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values)

Stack: Python 3, Typescript, React, AWS, PostgreSQL

To Apply: [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#current-
openings](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#current-openings)

------
ayeshamahmood
Arbisoft | Lahore, Pakistan | Designing and engineering robust software using
web and cloud technologies | On-Site |
[https://arbisoft.com/jobs/](https://arbisoft.com/jobs/)

Arbisoft is a leading software company of Pakistan. With 400+ talented
engineers, we are ranked # 7 among all sectors and #1 in Software Development
and Services in the Pakistan100 Fastest Growth companies, by AllWorld Network
(allworldlive.com).

If you want to broaden your technical skills, building software that affects
users around the world and working in an environment that thrives on
creativity and product innovation, then be a part of our team and grow with
us. Arbisoft will give you the opportunity to develop further and fulfill your
true potential.

Actively recruiting for:

Full-Stack Engineers (Python/Django/React)

Node/Javascript/Typescript Developers

Machine Learning Engineers

DevOps Engineers

To Apply:
[https://hirestream.arbisoft.com/careers](https://hirestream.arbisoft.com/careers)
To email: pod@arbisoft.com

~~~
typon
Awesome seeing a Pakistani company advertise here on HN. Good luck!

------
enjeyw
Sempo.ai | Full-Stack, Technical Lead | Melbourne, Australia | Full Time |
onsite preferred | [https://sempo.ai](https://sempo.ai)

Sempo’s mission is to increase the financial inclusion of vulnerable and
underserved communities.

Last month we worked with international Oxfam to deliver cash-aid using
blockchain in Vanuatu; it’s the first time a cryptocurrency has ever been used
by an NGO for Humanitarian Aid. We helped empower about 1000 people, many of
whom had never used a smartphone before: [https://www.coindesk.com/oxfam-
trials-delivery-of-disaster-r...](https://www.coindesk.com/oxfam-trials-
delivery-of-disaster-relief-using-ethereum-stablecoin-dai)

Since going live in September 2018, we’ve assisted over 2500 vulnerable people
in places like Iraqi Kurdistan, Lebanon and Greece.

We’re currently a team of 4, and we're looking to bring on an experienced
technical lead.

Stack: Python/Flask, React & React Native, Docker, Solidity is a bonus.

Interested? Email me: nick@sempo.ai

------
jacobwg
THORN | REMOTE (US based), Washington D.C. or East Coast preferred | LEAD
SOFTWARE ENGINEER | FULL-TIME | [https://www.thorn.org](https://www.thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit focused on building technology to defend children from
sexual abuse. Working at Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your skills,
expertise and passions to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused
children. Our staff solves dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network
of partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you
are able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you
could be a great fit for our team. Without a doubt you are a passionate
technical leader that adeptly navigates between the big picture, details, and
team dynamics.

Earlier this year, we took the stage at TED and shared our audacious goal
([https://www.pscp.tv/TEDTalks/1zqJVawyjVdGB?t=1h36m44s](https://www.pscp.tv/TEDTalks/1zqJVawyjVdGB?t=1h36m44s))
of eliminating child sexual abuse material from the internet. A key aspect of
our work is partnering with the National Center for Missing & Exploited
Children and building technology to optimize the broader ecosystem combating
online child sexual abuse.

We are hiring for a LEAD SOFTWARE ENGINEER:
[https://grnh.se/f5d162092](https://grnh.se/f5d162092)

Tech stack: React / Typescript / Express / Node.js / Python / PostgreSQL /
MemSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS / Packer

Competitive salary + fully paid medical, dental, vision + 401(k) + parental
leave + development fund + remote, flexible working + wellness + sabbatical +
amazing colleagues!

~~~
kls
You guys are doing a great service to humanity, I work in anti-trafficking as
well.

I have applied with you guys again, we will see how it goes this time.

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up; if you guys are not already looking
into it. Predators and traffickers are starting to encode exploitation
material into blockchain technologies, thus being able to profit based on
crypto payment for access to smart contract encoded material. It's getting to
be a huge problem and the technology to find it is rudimentary at best.

I want to chase this, but I work via military funds for trafficking in general
so our scope is broader than just child trafficking. That is why I applied
with you guys, you are more focused on what I would like to apply my efforts
to. I believe in your mission and I personally wanted to thank you.

------
ThatGeoGuy
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* BACKEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT MANAGER, CHANNELS (BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* PLATFORM SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE ADVOCATE (BOULDER)

* FIELD APPLICATION ENGINEER (ASIA-PACIFIC)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* ROBOTICS + CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* SENIOR FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
etsimm
Interos | Full Stack Engineer (Haskell), Data Scientists | Full-Time | ONSITE
| Arlington, VA (Wash, DC) or Menlo Park, CA |
[https://www.interos.net](https://www.interos.net)

At Interos, we help customers identify and solve supply chain challenges. Our
platform facilitates customer discovery, analysis, and visualization of the
insights we collect through continuous analysis of open source, proprietary
and public data sources. We are fast-growing, VC-backed and looking to build
our team of software engineers and data scientists.

Platform Hypewords: Haskell/Reflex, javascript/D3, graph database, big data,
ML models, python

\- Haskell Engineer :
[https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650.html](https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650.html)

\- Data Scientist :
[https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/980872.html](https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/980872.html)

------
DomKM
EmbraerX Beacon | Senior Frontend Engineer (React & React Native); Senior
Backend Engineer (Clojure) | REMOTE (but, for legal reasons, US or Brazil
only)

Embraer, the third largest producer of civil aircraft, is hiring. We’re
building [https://beacon.works](https://beacon.works), a tool for airlines and
mechanics to manage unscheduled aircraft maintenance. This has the potential
to be a very high-value product for the aviation industry and could make air
travel much better for everyone.

We have a Clojure backend, multiple (functional JS) React and React Native
frontends, and a GraphQL API. Our engineering team is small but very
experienced, passionate, and kind. We’re looking for a few more very
experienced engineers to fill out the initial internal engineering team.

Location: Remote (but must be able to legally work and reside in the US or
Brazil)

Tech: React, React Native, GraphQL, Clojure, Postgres, AWS/GCP

Apply: Please email your resume to dom at beacon dot works (principals only,
no recruiters or agencies)

------
joshandrews
Spare Labs | Vancouver, Canada | Front end Developer | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://sparelabs.com](https://sparelabs.com)

We are a small but growing team passionate about transportation and the shift
toward autonomous vehicles! Our mission is to accelerate the shift towards
efficient and autonomous mobility by enabling anyone to launch a smart
transportation network in seconds. Since launching the Spare Platform, we are
now working with some of the largest transportation operators, agencies and
automakers across four continents, and recently launched our newest market,
Japan.

We are currently looking for front end engineers to help build and manage our
react native applications and react web app.

To contact me (Josh) directly, send an email to josh@sparelabs.com

To apply directly to our posting, apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sparelabs/604938ac-5476-48e8-8ed0-650d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sparelabs/604938ac-5476-48e8-8ed0-650dd9ff2845)

------
euphidime
Discord | Security Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite | Fulltime | ~$150k -
$250k base + equity + hoodies (equity/hoodie split subject to negotiation)

Hello friends! We're hiring engineers for our brand new security engineering
team. Check out the description here:
[https://discordapp.com/jobs/4362278002](https://discordapp.com/jobs/4362278002)

Historically, Discord hasn't had a dedicated security team -- we just happen
to have a small handful of engineers with a strong enough security background
to pick up this kind of work in their spare time. We've since grown to the
point where we finally have enough work to justify a full time security
engineering team. Note that this team isn't just infrastructure security
(although it certainly includes that) -- we'll also be building product
features, new backend services, internal tooling, and more. If you have a
solid grasp on software development, an extensive security background, and are
excited about helping build a security team from the ground up, please get in
touch!

Of course, if you're interested in working at Discord but not in this
particular role, we have plenty of other openings at
[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs) (but I'm not the
hiring manager for those).

If you have any questions (about the role, Discord, resume advice, or whatever
you feel like), feel free to add me on Discord at cmFtc2V5IzAwMDE=. Do note
that I probably won't respond if it's a weekend (and your DM might get buried
under the avalanche of work-related DMs by Monday). Last time I did this
someone messaged me three Saturdays in a row and then angrily blocked me
because I wasn't responding. If you're reading this: I'm sorry! Just message
me on a weekday! :)

------
nlakin
Voltus | Backend/Frontend/Full Stack | NY/Remote | Full-Time

We are a team of engineers and energy experts working to get our customers
paid for using less energy. We work with large energy consumers to identify
demand response and distributed energy resources. We aggregate those resources
into virtual power plants that we sell to utilities and other buyers in
wholesale energy markets, splitting the revenue with our customers. Our
virtual power plants are cleaner and cheaper than the coal and oil plants they
replace. Along the way we have to solve the hard system reliability problem of
making hundreds of commercial and industrial sites behave like a single,
reliable power producer.

We're currently hiring across the stack--check our posts for more info.

[https://www.voltus.co/join-us](https://www.voltus.co/join-us)

------
amasaun
FormAssembly | Engineering | Full-Time | Remote |
[https://formassembly.com](https://formassembly.com)

About Us

FormAssembly is a leading Enterprise Data Collection platform, thanks to our
impressive roster of customers. We have been recognized in the 2018 Inc. 5000
list of fastest growing private companies, and we are a G2 Crowd Winter 2019
Leader. Our mission is to help organizations collect, use, and be good
stewards of the personal data entrusted to them.

If you’re a genuinely nice person who is great to work with, respectful, and
who will put the team and our customers first, we’d be thrilled to have you
apply for this position. FormAssembly is an equal opportunity employer. If you
belong to an under-represented group in Tech, you’ll find a welcoming culture
that thrives on diversity.

For more info or to to be considered please visit:

[https://formassembly.workable.com/jobs/1093692](https://formassembly.workable.com/jobs/1093692)

------
lillian_vargas
Software Engineer | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80c9c99e4717)
SharpSpring is seeking talented, on-site Software Engineers in Gainesville,
FL. We're seeking Software Engineers with significant real-world experience
working in at least a few areas of our technology stack and a high level of
enthusiasm for learning other technology we use. Candidates should be able to
demonstrate examples of at least one public facing or commercial application
they have made significant contributions toward developing — ideally an app
powered by a modern TypeScript or JavaScript framework with an API backend. We
compensate based upon merit and skill level with a strong basis on practical
skill sets, so existing projects are helpful in establishing experience.

------
pkmishra
Gracenote|Emeryville, CA(SF)(must be able to work legally in the US)| Software
Engineer various levels | Full time

Tech-stack - Java, Golang, Kotlin, Kafka, Postgres

Gracenote, a Nielsen company, is an entertainment data and technology provider
powering the world’s top music services, automakers, cable and satellite
operators, and consumer electronics companies. At its core, Gracenote helps
people find, discover and connect with the entertainment they love. Daily,
Gracenote processes 35 billion rows of data and is quickly becoming a world-
leader in return path “big data.” Over the past 3 years, the company has grown
to more than 2000 employees in 17 countries, including over 600 of the world’s
top engineers with a passion for music, video, sports, and entertainment
technology.

We are presently looking for Software Engineers at various levels (On-site) to
become part of our agile video data delivery platform team. Please email me at
pradeep dot mishra @ nielsen dot com if you would like to chat.

------
jackklika
Foxconn in Wisconsin (Milwaukee and Mount Pleasant) is hiring in the following
ONSITE fields:

\- AI/Machine Learning

\- Content and Digital Marketing

\- Industrial, Electrical, Manufacturing, Health & Safety, Firmware, and
Quality Engineering

\- Executive Assistants

\- Marketing Analytics

\- Supply Chain

\- Finance

\- Project Management

See those job listings and more at
[https://foxconnjobs.us](https://foxconnjobs.us). Speaking Chinese or knowing
how to deal with asian culture is a huge plus.

Foxconn is the largest electronic manufacturing company in the world and is
rapidly growing in Wisconsin. With a focus on Industrial AI and a mission to
create an intelligent data ecosystem, as an employee at Foxconn you would be
working with cutting edge technology in a fast-paced and international
environment.

Specifically for HN: We are looking for AI talent in vision, NLP, text to
speech, and industrial prediction. For technology, we are mostly doing
tensorflow in python3, but are open to whatever you're productive in. When
people in interviews ask us what our company culture is like, we'll call
ourselves "the world's best-funded startup." But it's not hyperbole -- There's
a lot of room for people with big ideas that can leverage our data to make
money with world's largest electronics manufacturing company.

We might not be a silicon valley startup, but we are the 5th largest private
company in term of employees and the largest tech employer in the world. We
probably manufacture the GPU you use for training or the cloud server you ssh
into. Find a position at [https://foxconnjobs.us](https://foxconnjobs.us) and
let's get in touch.

~~~
alainchabat
anything similar but for Taiwan?

~~~
jackklika
I am only drawing from job offers in Wisconsin. I'd recommend searching around
Taiwanese job websites for other jobs with Hon Hai and its subsidiaries --
they're a huge company so they're bound to have some openings in one of their
Taiwan sites. There should be some openings in the Shenzhen Longhua location
too. Fii (富士康工业互联网) seems to have the most focus on AI right now and is HQ'd
in the mainland.

------
collinglass
WaystoCap | Engineering | Malaga, Spain | ONSITE

WaystoCap is unlocking international trade in Africa, by creating trust and
efficiency through our platform. We are doing this by building the first B2B
trading platform that handles all the complexity of international commerce on
the continent. Named Technology Pioneer 2018 by The World Economic Forum
Available positions:

\- Senior Full Stack Software Developer (React/GraphQL/Node.js)

\- Full Stack Software Developer (React/GraphQL/Node.js)

Apply here: [https://careers.waystocap.com](https://careers.waystocap.com)

Read about my experience joining and moving to Europe from Canada:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-traded-comfortable-life-
can...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-traded-comfortable-life-canada-
adventure-southern-spain-glass) /

Benefits:

\- Macbook Pro

\- 25 days of vacation

\- Flexible working hours

\- Ability to wear multiple hats - Fast paced startup culture

\- scrappy, iterative product building (everything starts as a spreadsheet)

------
ksolanki
Eyenuk, Inc. | Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-
time |

Join us in building software platform to apply deep learning and robotics to
help prevent blindness across the world. Eyenuk is global medical technology
company that has developed a powerful retinal image analysis AI eye screening
platform for detection of diseases. Eyenuk is on a mission to screen every eye
in the world to detect and monitor life- and vision-threatening diseases
including diabetic retinopathy, macular degeneration, glaucoma, cardiovascular
and stroke risk, and Alziemer's disease.

Eyenuk's first product, EyeArt, is for fully autonomous AI eye screening
system for detection of diabetic retinopathy. Anyone with diabetes is
vulnerable to blindness that progresses without any pain or discomfort.
Despite it's preventable nature, the condition, called diabetic retinopathy,
is the leading cause of blindness in working age adults. Eyenuk has developed
EyeArt, a SaaS offering, that automates the retinal disease screening process
via automated analysis of retinal images and providing a screening referral
outcome. EyeArt is a clinically validated on over 100,000 patients providing
sensitivity that exceeds that of expert human graders. EyeArt has CE Marking
(regulatory approval in Europe) and has completed prospective clinical trials
for an FDA clearance. The results are exceptional:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/eyenuk-ai-eye-screening-
syste...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/eyenuk-ai-eye-screening-syste...).

You will join a passionate team at Eyenuk comprised of software and machine
learning experts. We are hiring for multiple positions in the following two
broad categories.

* Full-stack software engineers (Python, Frontend, UI)

* Algorithms engineer (machine learning, computer vision, deep learning)

jobs at eyenuk.com

------
lberlin
ReciPal | Founding Rails/Full Stack Software Engineer | REMOTE | Full-Time

ReciPal is hiring our first full-time engineer.

ReciPal is a profitable, growing, bootstrapped, and fully remote company
(based in New York) with just about 2 full-time employees. We make simple
software for food businesses - nutrition analysis and labeling, costing, and
inventory management.

You'd be working directly with me, solo founder, and hopefully take on a
growing role over time to potentially lead engineering and become a business
partner. It's a very low key work environment, but independent and plenty of
responsibility and ownership for the right person.

Stack includes Rails, JavaScript/jQuery, Postgres, Heroku.

Email lev@recipal.com if you're personally interested.

Full job description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WmU8zwBoA6TiUqxO6-qVKg2r...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WmU8zwBoA6TiUqxO6-qVKg2rtHRZEHfsNGLHNen-
hIs/edit?usp=sharing)

------
redacted_cookie
Freighthub GmbH | Mid/Senior Frontend Developer | Berlin, Germany | Full-time
| On-site(Visa Sponsorship) |
[https://jobs.lever.co/freighthub/90bade3a-5afc-4885-aa15-da2...](https://jobs.lever.co/freighthub/90bade3a-5afc-4885-aa15-da298467a053)

Freighthub is a digital freight forwarder that is simplifying global trade.
Leveraging digital mindset and technological skill, we are set to
revolutionize this multi-billion dollar industry to increase transparency and
reduce hassle for customers. With a team of experienced founders and backing
by top tier investors, our team of about 200 employees(29 engineers) is fast-
growing and we are looking to add more talented developers.

Our current tech stack for frontend is: reactjs, typescript, cypress, jest and
react-testing-library. However we are looking for developers with sound
frontend knowledge and willingness to learn and share.

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Full-time, VISA (for experienced candidates), London, REMOTE
possible

We need great engineers who are up to the challenge of making cities usable.
Join us and work on a daily use-case app for you and millions of city-dwellers
in 40 cities around the world. Current mobility trends (scooters, electric
bikes, cabs, …) are changing cities - and we are helping users to find and
book the best transport options for them. \- Our multimodal transport app
helps millions of people to get from A to B in our 40 cities \- Citymapper
Pass is a transport only payment card covering all private and public
transport with a weekly subscription
([https://citymapper.com/pass](https://citymapper.com/pass)) Check out our
blog at
[https://engineering.citymapper.com](https://engineering.citymapper.com) to
get a better idea of what we are doing.

We are looking especially for: (Have a look on our careers page for a full
list - [https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)) Experienced
backend engineers (Python, Go, AWS, …)
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)
Data Science Engineers (data scientist working within an engineering team)
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/40247](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/40247)
iOS Engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972)

You can contact me directly at marius@citymapper.com if you have any questions
(no recruiters please). Otherwise please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
CapsherHR
CAPSHER Technology/ College Station, TX/ Onsite/ Full-time/ Software
Developer/ $50k-90k

Apply at [http://capsher.com/careers/](http://capsher.com/careers/)

We are actively looking to hire software developers to our growing team!
CAPSHER has been a successful custom software company since 1994. Our
developers have a range of specialities and experiences as we have clients
with technology needs across a wide array of industries, environments, and
technologies.

Our work environment is casual- we believe in Work Hard, Play Hard. Your
comfort and success is a top priority for us as we foster a supportive,
collaborative, and enjoyable work atmosphere.

Based in College Station, Texas, CAPSHER has made its home in a top ranked
small metropolis for growing businesses. This makes us unique among software
and technology companies for employees looking to get away from urban
frustrations.

------
imrehg
balena | multiple positions (see below) | Full-time | Remote

Balena provides a software platform that helps developers build, deploy and
manage the code that runs on connected devices. In short, we make IoT work.
Our technology is open, standards-based and proven in production across a wide
range of scenarios from drones, 3D printers, point-of-sale devices, tidal
turbines, skyscrapers and more. Our investors include OpenView, Threshold
Ventures, Aspect Ventures, GE, and Ericsson.

The team is highly distributed and we embrace a remote-first culture with
flexible hours. This means that team members can be highly productive while
still maintaining a healthy work-life balance. We value diversity. Our team
spans many countries, first languages, and backgrounds. We are always
interested in connecting with great candidates regardless of background or
prior experience. If you’re not sure if you’re the right candidate for us, ask
us!

Positions open:

* Director of Finance / Controller

* Head of People

* Head of Support

* Senior Full-stack Software Engineer

* Backend Engineer

* Technical Sales Lead / Sales Engineer (United States)

* Technical Sales Lead / Sales Engineer (Europe)

* Frontend Engineer

* Site Reliability Engineer

* Documentation Engineer

* Hardware Hacker in Residence

We also have an Open Call. In case you don't see anything above that fits, but
you are interested, just send us an application there!

For more info on these positions, and to apply, check
[https://balena.workable.com/](https://balena.workable.com/) For more info on
the company check [https://www.balena.io/](https://www.balena.io/) Cheers!

------
dbaneman
Taptap Send | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.taptapsend.com](https://www.taptapsend.com)

Taptap Send is a remittance app to send money to Africa. We are working
towards meeting one of UN's 2030 Sustainable Goals to allow cross-border
payments with less than 3% fees (currently at ~9% in sub-Saharan Africa). Come
join a mission-driven business that helps some of the neediest people in the
world.

Tech stack: AWS, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, Kotlin, Spring Boot, Python,
JavaScript, React Native

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/)

\- Product Manager:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzm/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzm/)

~~~
NearAP
1) Do you allow for remote work?

2) Do you pay for relocation to NY (from within the US)?

------
origin
Origin | [https://origin.io](https://origin.io) | Multiple Software Roles |
San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Origin's mission is to transform the $13tn manufacturing industry with 3D
printing technology. We're looking for multiple engineers to complement a
small but growing team.

You would help build a modern-day manufacturing platform:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwVKoxxZGk8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwVKoxxZGk8)

Join an experienced team from places like Google, Apple, and Uber to tackle
hard problems at the intersection of software, data, hardware, and chemistry.
Our ideal engineer is interested in working across disciplines with
opportunities for rapid career growth.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/originio](https://jobs.lever.co/originio)

------
andreiruse
OpenGamma | London | Web Developer & Java Developer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://opengamma.com/](https://opengamma.com/)

We're a FinTech startup dedicated to reducing the costs of trading, and we're
hiring!

Roles:

* Angular 8 Web developer for our Frontend team (TypeScript | RxJS | NgRx | SASS)

* Java back-end developer for our Customer Onboarding team (Java 8 - 11, Kotlin, AWS Lambda/Batch/DynamoDB/S3)

Key facts:

* We're 50 staff, mostly based in our HQ in Old Street, London

* Tech stack: Angular, ngrx/store, Highcharts, Java 8, Kotlin, AWS (everything from Lambda to Cloudfront), Terraform, Github

You can visit [https://opengamma.com/careers/](https://opengamma.com/careers/)
for more details, or e-mail your CV at andrei@opengmama.com if interested.

No recruiters or agencies, please.

------
farhanpatel
Mozilla | Senior iOS mobile Engineer | REMOTE (US / Canada)

Are you passionate about mobile applications that enrich users’ lives? Do you
want to build new and interesting software for a massive audience? Passwords
and identity are an essential part of every user’s online life and in addition
to Firefox for iOS, Mozilla is building a new product that is focused on
password and identity management.

come work on a fully Swift based project

[https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/firefox-ios](https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/firefox-ios)

[https://github.com/mozilla-lockwise/lockwise-ios](https://github.com/mozilla-
lockwise/lockwise-ios)

Apply here [https://grnh.se/d5214e8c1](https://grnh.se/d5214e8c1)

------
ThePhysicist
KIProtect | Open Source Community Lead | Germany, Berlin | Full time / Part
Time / Flexible | on-site or remote |
[https://kiprotect.com](https://kiprotect.com)

We're developing open-source solutions for data security and data protection,
helping organizations to secure the data itself as well as the systems that
process it.

We have an open-core approach and plan to release most of our technology stack
under a permissive open-source license. To create and foster a great developer
community we are looking for someone who wants to be our community leader for
our open-source efforts! You would be responsible for building our open-source
community and helping people to get started using our tools. You would be the
maintainer of our open-source repositories and would ensure people get help
when encountering problems with our software. Our developer and product teams
will support you and have dedicated time reserved for our open-source projects
to ensure we can be responsive.

We are a distributed team of 6 people with our "headquarters" in Berlin, we're
extremely remote-friendly and welcome applications from around the world!

You should:

\- Be able to write good and concise texts in English (native-speaker not
required though). \- Be passionate about open-source, privacy and security. \-
Be interested to communicate and work with a community of developers. \- Have
experience in building and managing open-source communities. \- Be a fast
learner and have an open mindset.

We offer:

\- Flexible working conditions regarding daily work hours and total hours. \-
An environemnt that provides support when you need it but gives your freedom
and ownership. \- A friendly and growing team of people passionate about open-
source, privacy and security.

We can hire people located anywhere, either as employees (for people located
in Germany) or long-term freelancers (for people located elsewhere). Please
get in touch with us at careers@kiprotect.com.

------
hamhamed
Stay22 | Montreal, Canada | Frontend Engineer (mapping/embed) | Fulltime |
ONSITE Stay22 (founded in 2016) is one the fastest growing startups in
Montreal that helps organizers improve the overall experience of their
participants through an embeddable map that makes it easy to search for Hotels
& Airbnbs near an event.

This is a senior/lead position: experience with either mapbox, or google maps,
or leaflet, etc. is a big plus.

\- Developing front-end web applications that perform well on all devices,
always maintaining a decent frame rate. \- Familiarity with performant vs non-
performant CSS rules and properties \- Knowledge of browser internals, how it
draws and paints, how HTTP works, etc. \- Lives and breathes vanilla JS and
the DOM.

Reach out to me at hamed@stay22.com. You will be taking part of my job :)

------
marknicolosi
Aclaimant | Remote | Full Stack Developer | Full-time |
[https://aclaimant.com](https://aclaimant.com) Aclaimant is looking for a
senior or mid-level Clojure developer to join our team. At Aclaimant we are
redefining the way companies and employees work together to manage risk. Our
SaaS platform is built using Clojure and ClojureScript. We work remotely from
the comfort of our own homes. Pair programming is important to us; it helps us
build culture and share knowledge. We expect candidates to be located within
North America. Email jobs@aclaimant.com for more information or visit
[https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Software, Sr. Software, Internships, All Robotics
Positions, ML | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, INTERNS, VISA | Full-time

Come build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the platform and infrastructure teams. I
personally work on the Infra side and am looking for extra hands on our data,
simulator, and fleet management infrastructure. Interns welcome to apply as
well!

Earlier this year we drove our truck with no one in the vehicle on a public
highway in Florida, see video [1].

We recently opened new Software positions across all Truck systems.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced remote drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving
trucks will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to
their homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. We can sponsor visas. All
positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions, but do not send
me your resume (please apply instead online).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCNSZKXvi64](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCNSZKXvi64)

------
dekobon
Joyent | Software Engineer | Remote, San Francisco, Vancouver, BC |
[https://www.joyent.com/about/careers/software-engineer-
trito...](https://www.joyent.com/about/careers/software-engineer-triton-
object-storage-sf)

The Product

The Triton Object Store, informally referred to as “Manta”, is a large-scale
open-source object storage platform that is run across multiple geographical
regions worldwide as a cloud service. Unlike other object storage products, it
has strong consistency guarantees, it uses a Unix-like file system hierarchy
for organizing objects, it supports containerized compute jobs on the storage
nodes, and it supports multiple object links. Manta is run both as a public
and private cloud service and on premises in many data centers.
Architecturally, it is a large-scale distributed system composed of multiple
microservices implemented in node.js and C with metadata state stored in
PostgreSQL clusters. Additionally, we are exploring emerging languages and
platforms for new development; e.g., Rust.

Candidates

We are looking for more people like us: systems generalists who love to cut
code—software engineers who are afraid of neither the biggest of problems nor
the grittiest details, who are comfortable in every stage of the software
design and implementation process, and who find gratification in seeing their
work available as open source. We're seeking engineers who are able to move up
and down the stack. At any given time, we may find ourselves debugging a nasty
device firmware bug, rewriting a portion of the operating system kernel,
instrumenting the networking stack, debugging a virtual machine or
interpreter, or developing code for a distributed system to allow containers
to be understood or managed, perhaps all in the same day or as part of the
same problem. We expect you to have detailed knowledge of a favorite language,
tool or system, but that you are also able to quickly pick up new ones as
needed. And while implementation experience is essential, enthusiasm and
interest can trump experience. We are willing to take a chance on someone who
wants to step up.

------
venantius
Griffin | Senior Backend & Senior Frontend Engineer | London, UK | Full-Time |
Onsite or remote UK | [https://griffin.sh](https://griffin.sh)

We are building an API-first "platform" bank in the UK to be the partner bank
of choice for fintechs. We want to make it easy for startups to launch prepaid
cards, run brokerages, start insurance firms, and more - all over API.

We just closed £2.3M in seed financing and are looking for our first three
engineering hires.

Stack is Clojure[Script] / Kafka / Postgres / Kubernetes

A complete list of all of our open roles with a bit more detail is here:
[https://griffin.sh/jobs](https://griffin.sh/jobs)

Email jobs+hn@griffin.sh to apply

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$85K-125K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have a openings for mid ($85-$100K) and senior ($100-125K) level positions.
Please see our website for a very detailed job description written by a
developer for developers. No plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description
here, we want you to know what you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have an engineering first culture. Good engineering principles and
strategy drives business development decisions, not the other way around.

\- We are not a startup. We are committed to steady and sustainable growth
that doesn't sacrifice engineering excellence or our people for numbers.

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home (US only) or our office,
whatever suits you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize
commuting when not necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognize that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

------
dlubarov
Mir Protocol | San Francisco, CA | Remote OK |
[https://mirprotocol.org/](https://mirprotocol.org/)

We're an early stage startup building a new blockchain protocol. Each state
transition in this protocol is accompanied by a cryptographic proof, so users
can verify blockchain state without downloading and re-executing transactions.
We see this as the key to scaling blockchains and making them viable for broad
adoption.

A lot of our work will involve programming in R1CS (similar to arithmetic
circuits), which presents unique challenges. We're looking for engineers with
a strong math and/or cryptography background. Rust experience would also be a
plus.

Contact: daniel@mirprotocol.org

~~~
AlexCoventry
Why are you programming directly in R1CS, when there are nice DSLs, nowadays?

~~~
dlubarov
For the base protocol SNARKs, we're planning to do the programming in Rust,
building on top of this little library we wrote:
[https://crates.io/crates/r1cs](https://crates.io/crates/r1cs)

We looked at a few DSLs but didn't find one that seemed to fit our needs well.
I mostly focused on xjsnark, since it has nice features we wanted like
permutation networks (to verify sorts/shuffles), but it seems far from
production readiness.

We'd like to support DSLs like Zokrates as an option for writing dapps on top
of the base protocol, though.

I couldn't find your email, but please drop me a note if you have suggestions
or if the project interests you.

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $100k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles onsite preferred, open to remote candidates |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple for
SaaS vendors to deliver their applications to enterprise customers.

We are looking for hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer
tools and solving challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be
working with a talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript,
and contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem.

If you are interested please email jeanne (at) replicated (dot) com

------
ab
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Software Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, Security Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://login.gov](https://login.gov)

Login.gov gives the public simple, secure access to multiple US government
services through one verified account. We're working to fix online identity
for US government services. The Login.gov team operates like a startup within
the government, working in the open as a distributed, agile team. The core
product is open source, hosted in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for
scale. Tens of millions of people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be
the preferred entrypoint for all government digital services. Our users
include people accessing benefits, applying for government jobs, serving in
the military, and collecting funds awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* Ruby Software Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/)

* Security Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application.

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

------
kamyarg
DeliveryHero | Software Engineer | Senior Software Engineer | Mobile Engineer
| Frontend Engineer | Python, Javascript, React, Go, Android | Berlin, Germany
| FULL-TIME | VISA | RELOCATION |
[https://deliveryhero.com](https://deliveryhero.com) The team I am working at
is looking to hire Engineers for backend, frontend and mobile(android) roles.
We are a full stack team that supports our brands in various countries &
continents. We are working at scale and tackle challenges that are not only
interesting on the technical side but also improve experience of our customers
dramatically. If you enjoy solving real-world problems and want to work in a
very collaborative and international environment we would love to hear from
you.

We value diversity and application from people that belong to underrepresented
groups(Gender, Ethnicity, Nationality, Disability, etc.) is encouraged.

Please don't hesitate to contact me via the email in my profile for any
questions.

More details about Delivery Hero and link to roles that we are currently have:

Delivery Hero is building the next generation of online food-delivery
platforms. We are truly international with engineering teams in 13 countries
and operations in 40+ countries. Delivery Hero and its headquarters are
located in Mitte, Berlin, boasting over 1,000 employees in HQ alone

Out team is hiring for:

\- Senior Android Engineer (f/m/d) - Android SDK, Java, Kotlin:
[http://bit.ly/2LzrmMV](http://bit.ly/2LzrmMV)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (f/m/d) - Javascript, Typescript, React, Redux,
Vue, Angular, Webpack, CSS: [http://bit.ly/2NuVb3N](http://bit.ly/2NuVb3N)

Tech stack: Python, Flask, Go, React, Redux, Material UI, Google Cloud
Platform, Cloudflare, Jenkins, Github, Postgres, Sqlalchemy

Please do check out career page in case none of the above grabs your interest:
[https://www.deliveryhero.com/careers/](https://www.deliveryhero.com/careers/)

~~~
0lpbm
As someone that didn't get an on-site interview because of a failed coding
challenge, despite 15+ years experience, relevant open-source work, and
previous development done for companies under the DH umbrella as a contractor,
all I can say is: you guys need to have a better hiring process.

------
dennisko
Searchmetrics | Frontend Developer Mid/Senior | React/Node | Berlin, Germany |
FULL-TIME | [https://www.searchmetrics.com/](https://www.searchmetrics.com/)

Hey, come be one of my new colleagues at Searchmetrics! We are looking for a
JavaScript developer (Mid level or Senior) who is proficient with React.

You could:

\- work on a huge modern React+GraphQL codebase in a great diverse team

\- build interactive visualizations and reusable components for large search
data sets

\- extend our GraphQL "BFF" (Backend For Frontend) written in Node.js

We work in cross-functional teams, do a lot of integration & E2E testing and
deploy to production every day (except Fridays!). Within the frontend
department we have autonomy to make our own decisions on tech stack and best-
practices and every member has a voice in that process. Our office is located
in a nice area in Berlin, is dog friendly (our VP Engineering brings a dog
himself) and the company provides snacks, fruits and as much coffee/drinks as
you want.

If thats sound like a place where you would want to work, please apply at
[https://searchmetrics.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-
develo...](https://searchmetrics.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-developer-in-
berlinmfx)

cheers,

Dennis (Frontend Dev @ Searchmetrics)

~~~
AdrianSalgado
Hello, is it possible to work as a freelancer or remote for this position? I
just moved to Denmark but this sounds like a great opportunity!

------
rbuels
JBrowse project | Software Engineer | Remote and Onsite | Berkeley, CA

BERKELEY HR LINK:
[https://jobsprod.is.berkeley.edu/psp/jobsprod/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/...](https://jobsprod.is.berkeley.edu/psp/jobsprod/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_JOB_DTL&Action=A&JobOpeningId=27476&SiteId=1&PostingSeq=1)

BACKGROUND: The JBrowse open source project is hiring. Join a distributed team
of remote-working software engineers building the next face of the genomics
web. The JBrowse genome browser is an all-JavaScript genome browser built
using modern tooling and technologies (e.g. React, TypeScript, web workers)
and tackling deep problems in genomics visualization such as gene fusions,
inter-genome alignments and synteny, and phylogenetic navigation of entire
genomic clades.

RESPONSIBILITIES: Responsibilities of the job include planning and executing
code, and liaising with other developers and users.

TECHNOLOGIES: JavaScript (React, mobx-state-tree, many many npm modules)

REQUIREMENTS: Must have a degree (or equivalent experience) in programming-
related areas. Experience in biology/bioinformatics a big plus.

LOCALE: Remote working is OK, within the US.

COMPENSATION: Annual Salary Range: $103k - $156k

HOW TO APPLY: Search for job #27476 at [https://jobs.berkeley.edu/job-
listings](https://jobs.berkeley.edu/job-listings)

DEADLINE: August 31, 2019

~~~
dominotw
[https://jobsprod.is.berkeley.edu/psp/jobsprod/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/...](https://jobsprod.is.berkeley.edu/psp/jobsprod/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_JOB_DTL&Action=A&JobOpeningId=27476&SiteId=1&PostingSeq=1)

>> Failure of Web Server bridge: No backend server available for connection:
timed out after 10 seconds or idempotent set to OFF or method not idempotent.

>> [https://jobs.berkeley.edu/job-listings](https://jobs.berkeley.edu/job-
listings)

nothing comes up for #27476

~~~
rbuels
Yeah, Berkeley HR has been working on the jobs site, I think the link has
changed too.

New link is now:

[https://careerspub.universityofcalifornia.edu/psp/ucb/EMPLOY...](https://careerspub.universityofcalifornia.edu/psp/ucb/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_APP_SCHJOB.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=21&JobOpeningId=1059&PostingSeq=1)

------
mikeycgto
Knotch | New York, NY

We’re solving a major problem and it needs your attention. At Knotch, we are
creating not only real-time intelligence platforms for digital marketing for
brands but helping these brands understand the way people respond emotionally
to their content through beautifully designed products and interfaces.

Since our founding in 2013, Knotch has become recognized as the industry
leader in data transparency… and we’ve seen this in rising users, partners and
followers. We’re growing our internal team, and naturally, we are looking for
awesome people. Yes, we’re a fun startup with all the perks, but no, we don’t
have a ping-pong table.

We’re based in SoHo, NYC and work with brands including JP Morgan Chase & Co.,
Sprint, TD Ameritrade, Ford, Salesforce, Walmart, HP, Citi and AT&T. Knotch is
proud to have been named to both Inc.'s Best Places to Work 2018 & 2019 and
Built In NYC's Best Places to Work 2018 & 2019!

Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/ef3a50b41](https://grnh.se/ef3a50b41)

Senior Front End Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/6b03fd931](https://grnh.se/6b03fd931)

Data Platform Engineer: [https://grnh.se/44e383621](https://grnh.se/44e383621)

michael@knotch.com

------
gobrana
Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Senior iOS Developer | Swift | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-ios-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-
ios-developer)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools that promote a calmer, more balanced,
more fulfilling way to work and live.

We envision a future in which people can work without distractions from
anywhere in the world on things that they are passionate about and then unplug
at the end of the day with the reassuring peace-of-mind that their tasks and
teamwork are accounted for.

These are all remote positions, so you'll be free to work from wherever you
please and on a schedule that works best for you.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://doist.com/blog](https://doist.com/blog)

For questions, feel free to reach out at andrew.g@doist.com.

------
clee_tech01
Datawire | Boston, MA | Full time | Onsite or Remote | Tech Lead & Engineers |
datawire.io

Datawire’s open source software Ambassador and Telepresence are helping
thousands of customers and developers. Tech stack is Golang, Python, Envoy
Proxy, and Kubernetes. We invest heavily in training, conference & open source
communities.

We're looking for a tech lead and engineers to work on the commercial product.
Learn more, including our GitHub:
[https://www.getambassador.io/](https://www.getambassador.io/).

Email candace@datawire.io if interested.

------
YoyoWallet
Yoyo Wallet | Senior Software Engineer | London | Full time

Would you like to join a fun and fast growing FinTech company where you can
play an important part in shaping its future? How about an opportunity to
design next-generation systems in a highly collaborative work environment,
where space for professional development is taken very seriously? Did we hear
a big YES? Excellent - keep reading!

Yoyo Wallet is proud to be a market leader in the payment, loyalty and
customer engagement space. Our focus is on high street retail and catering
sectors where we are live in over 70 UK Universities, 600 Corporate locations
and 800 retailer locations including Caffe Nero and Planet Organic. Exciting
days lie ahead for the Yoyo team as we scale, and we would love you to be part
of our journey.

From day one, you’ll be rolling up your sleeves and working closely across
teams to power the Yoyo Wallet. Our product comprises of iOS and Android apps
that talk to a suite of APIs powered by the Yoyo platform. We use a service-
oriented architecture to support real-time, high-volume transactions that
consistently deliver sub-one-second response times at the point-of-sale.

You’ll be working with a backend stack to include, but is not limited to:
Python, Django, Event messaging and RESTful APIs, Services Oriented
Architecture, PostgreSQL, DynamoDB, RabbitMQ, Celery, Puppet, Fabric, Docker,
CircleCI / Continuous Deployment via ChatOps, and is hosted on AWS.

For more information and to apply, please go to
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/yoyowallet/jobs/1481376?gh_jid=...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/yoyowallet/jobs/1481376?gh_jid=1481376)

------
Cyranix
Hazel Analytics | Data Scientist | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | $100K - $150K +
0.05% - 1% equity (DOE) |
[https://hazelanalytics.com](https://hazelanalytics.com)

Hazel Analytics is a fast-growing food tech company on a mission to create
innovative products that change the way organizations use food safety data.
Founded in 2014 by professors from Stanford, UCLA, and the University of
Maryland, we're the proven market leader in health department data analytics,
serving Amazon, Cheesecake Factory, Chick-fil-A, Starbucks, Subway, Target,
Whole Foods, and more — nearly half of the largest 100 food retail chains. Our
platform transforms diffuse and disparate local health department data into
actionable operational intelligence for our customers, who need to proactively
monitor food safety and regulatory compliance while serving millions of meals
every day. In recognition of our impact, we're a proud recipient of the Food
Marketing Institute's Food Safety Innovation Award (2019) and Jack in the
Box's Food Safety Innovation Award (2016).

We're currently seeking a data scientist who will help identify new
opportunities and develop high-impact data analytics, predictive models, and
statistical tools for our user community. You'll be expected to be both a
creative and critical thinker, to have strong judgment in prioritization and
execution, and to strike a balance between moving quickly and delivering high-
trust analytics. You'll need to not only think and act like a leader but also
roll up your sleeves and deliver production-ready models. Our tech stack
predominantly features Python and R, but your input will be instrumental in
further defining our architecture.

We're profitable and privately-held (i.e. no VC investors), which means your
equity is worth something from day one, and you’ll be able to make a direct
impact on the company's strategy and execution. Personally, I was hired from a
HN job thread — I'm looking forward to seeing some great HN applicants!

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/92c19146-aace-4a87-ad17...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/92c19146-aace-4a87-ad17-9bab28c4faa1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

~~~
sangy
I guess the role is only for PR/US citizens? The phrasing of the question "Are
you able to work without visa sponsorship" made me ask this question.

In any case, i love what I gathered about the company mission from the
website.

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Join one of the fastest growing start-ups in Utrecht, the Netherlands. We are
currently looking for a Haskell Software Engineer [1] to join our
infrastructure team. We are a team of functional programming enthusiasts
looking to solve hard engineering problems in a sound manner. We also do a lot
of performance work to make sure we meet our customers expectations. We are a
young company with a strong engineering culture and some unique data problems
that we are solving for our customers. You can read more about the kind of
work we do on our blog:
[https://tech.channable.com/](https://tech.channable.com/)

Our Stack includes: Haskell, Python, PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible, Terraform,
Ember.js

We currently process billions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and
skilled engineers to join our team in our office in the center of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

[1] [https://www.channable.com/career/haskell-software-
engineer/](https://www.channable.com/career/haskell-software-engineer/)

------
brianglow
Glow | Senior Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | glow.fm

Glow’s mission is to create a world where content earns its value. We enable
content creators to build businesses directly supported by their listeners.

We are a spinout of Pioneer Square Labs, a startup studio based in Seattle. We
just closed our $2.3M seed round of financing.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to be one of the early members
of our team. We promise that you'll never be bored, that you'll be trusted to
manage your own time, and that you'll be working on something that makes a
difference in the lives of content creators and their fans. Also, a
competitive salary, full medical/dental benefits, lots of puns, and unlimited
podcasts.

Does this sound like you? You love podcasts. You are excited about helping
creators thrive and build a living around their content. You have strong
customer empathy and a track record of building customer-facing products. You
work iteratively, shipping often and measuring results. You enjoy a small team
where bureaucracy is low but great communication and collaboration is
essential. You don’t get hung up on the boundaries of front-end, back-end, dev
ops – you do whatever it takes to deliver. You think in terms of architecture
and love to stitch together all elements of the software lifecycle to deliver
great software. You thrive in the ambiguity and activity of a startup
environment.

[https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002](https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002)

------
beathan
USATestprep | [https://www.usatestprep.com](https://www.usatestprep.com) |
Developer | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE | Full-Time

Be part of a vibrant team that’s building the best education platform in the
US!

Our technology team is on the move, constantly improving the platform that’s
served our customers for almost 20 years and bringing new tech online as we
move into the next generation of our service. We’re looking for a developer
who is passionate about technology making a meaningful impact in students’
lives and eager to find new ways to better serve our customers and make our
platform excellent for the long-term. We're moving from a legacy LAMP app to
services built using Python, Django, and React as we modernize our system and
completely refresh our user experience.

USATestprep, LLC is the nation’s #1 teacher-trusted provider of curriculum
resources and test prep for grades 3-12. Founded by two teachers in 1998, the
company helps teachers prepare more than two million students annually for
subject area end-of-grade, end-of-course, and college entrance assessments.
The platform delivers standards-aligned content with daily tools for the
creation of formative and summative assessments, progress monitoring, and
customized remediation. Teachers using USATestprep are able to quickly
identify student strengths and weakness for high-stakes testing in ELA, math,
science and social studies.

We'd love to hear from you! Email ben@usatestprep.com if interested.

------
gina205
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York, NY or Remote | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org](https://blockstack.org)

Blockstack is a decentralized computing platform. It’s the easiest way to
build decentralized apps that can scale. Blockstack PBC, a public benefit
corp, is dedicated to building the core Blockstack protocols and developer
platform. Blockstack PBC’s mission is to enable an open, decentralized
internet which will benefit all internet users by giving them more control
over information and computation.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Here are our open roles:

\- All Open Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-
source=keyvalues](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-source=keyvalues)

\- UI Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/72501251-8584-4946-8bd2-bc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/72501251-8584-4946-8bd2-bc951d2bd11b?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- Technical Developer Evangelist - North America:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/6b3c18c7-a78f-47b7-b418-211...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/6b3c18c7-a78f-47b7-b418-211f4922c293?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- App Growth Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/43e9a278-5fc9-445e-a357-415...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/43e9a278-5fc9-445e-a357-4153a4d4539a?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- Head of Talent:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/ffc4455b-405e-4588-91c3-d29...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/ffc4455b-405e-4588-91c3-d298a2ba6967?lever-
source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Our engineering team builds software using JavaScript/ES6,
TypeScript, React, Redux, Swift, and Objective-C on the frontend and Rust,
Python, bash, and Bitcoin Core on the backend.

------
AbstractMichael
InstaREC | C++/QT Software Developer | Stuttgart, DE | Full-Time or
Contractor/Freelance | Remote or Onsite

At InstaReconstruct (InstaREC), we’re currently working towards the release of
our next-generation photogrammetry and scan processing solution. Like our
sister company, InstaLOD, we’re enabling enterprise and entertainment
companies to create magical 3D experiences in a faster, automated, and
scalable way. From military companies building next-generation simulations and
data analysis to leading automotive and game developers — our tech plays a
vital part in delivering their project.

InstaREC is a newly established startup, that we’ve introduced for the first
time at SIGGRAPH 2019 with fantastic reception from all key players in the
industry. Everybody is looking forward to getting their hands onto our new
tech.

We're not just looking for coworkers but for stakeholders and adventurers –
driven product owners that want to make a difference through their work. We’re
looking for passionate C++ software developers experienced with experience in
photogrammetry, point- cloud rendering and/or mesh-reconstructions. Ideally,
you’ve used the Qt framework in past-projects.

Because everything is still being built, we don’t have a career website, so
it’s an excellent opportunity to be part of something new and rapidly growing.
All parts of our startup are still moving and you’ll be able to drive and
influence the direction of our company.

Please provide an up-to-date resume including sample code of previous work
that you can share to Michael@theabstract.co.

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers

What is BitMEX - and why do we exist? BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform
that offers investors opportunities using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot
exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with USD or other fiat currencies. Across
the globe, and particularly in Asia, we have over half a million open
accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong to active users. Effectively,
BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin miners, and professional and retail
traders the ability to speculate on the price of Bitcoin, and to exchange
Bitcoin risk, with other market participants on a level playing field. Our
platform was developed by ex-bankers who were (and are) well-versed in
computer science, financial engineering, and traditional finance. BitMEX
launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to become one of the most
important marketplaces in the crypto space. Our hottest positions are listed
below. Please apply if you are interested in learning more. For questions,
reach out to people@bitmex.com

Senior Software Engineer, Mobile
[https://grnh.se/ea3714a82](https://grnh.se/ea3714a82), HR Operations
[https://grnh.se/200d07b42](https://grnh.se/200d07b42), Network Security
Engineer [https://grnh.se/b6d212662](https://grnh.se/b6d212662)

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | SysAdmin & Deep
Learning Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building
systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning
technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows
users to customize sounds to their individual taste. Applications include
effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for people with hearing
impairments), and realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a
young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We
value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company. Tech: Linux, Python with
Tensorflow, Android & iOS and some AWS. We are looking for smart and curious
people who either like to manage our in-house cluster and infrastructure
(SysAdmin) or build novel network architectures (Deep Learning Engineer).
Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
zeppini
Tradeshift (www.tradeshift.com) | Senior Frontend Engineer | Copenhagen,
Denmark | ONSITE | Full-Time

Tradeshift is a unicorn in the fintech industry. We are disrupting a typically
stagnant environment by connecting companies of all sizes and providing them
with the platform and network needed to create value from old processes like
procurement, invoicing, payments, and workflow. We recognize that business is
both messy and social - two revelations that have driven the development of
Tradeshift, a platform for all your business interactions.

The Buy Team is looking for a Senior Frontend Engineer with the skills to
bring new products to market and improve our existing platform and products.
You will have the opportunity to make a difference as we strive to connect all
companies in the world and make Procurement applications better for people.We
believe in team-based component ownership and we expect engineers involvement
from product inception through production support. Our teams have great
autonomy and responsibility to choose the best solutions, technologies and
approaches to take Tradeshift to the next level.

Please apply at:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Tradeshift/743999692878980-...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Tradeshift/743999692878980-senior-
frontend-engineer-buy-team)

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a " _Digital
Life for Everyday Items_ " with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes RFID tags, readers and gateway hardware, as well as platform
management software such as ItemSense.

(Want to know more about how it all works? Our RAIN RFID technology was
covered by Strange Parts in this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0))

If you're interested in IoT and RFID systems and in helping us build the
technologies that will revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking,
logistics systems, and more, we have a few software engineering positions
available and we hope that you'll consider joining us.

Senior Software Development Engineer #1 (Java):
[https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Foeov9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Foeov9fw0)

Senior Software Development Engineer #2: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoOwN9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoOwN9fw0)

Full Stack Web Developer: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoBJk9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoBJk9fwx)

Embedded Systems SDET: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Fonh29fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Fonh29fwz)

We have a variety of positions for other roles open as well, including analog
and digital silicon design engineers, RF engineers, and more! Check out the
full list at [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

------
liveramprecruit
Liveramp.com | Senior Software Engineer, API | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

At Liveramp, we are on a quest to build the most flexible and scalable data
marketplace. The platform underlying the marketplace ingests, analyzes,
enriches and transforms tens of petabytes of data and then delivers the
enriched data to our customers. Powering it is a massive Hadoop cluster with
over 80K cores and counting. The cluster hosts over 90 petabytes of data.

You will:

Design, build and improve APIs and services across LiveRamp’s engineering
teams. Collaborate with multiple stakeholders to drive LiveRamp’s API vision.
Improve developer tools to easily consume LiveRamp's APIs, both internal and
external. Improve engineering standards, tools, and processes to deliver a
high throughput, low latency architecture. About you:

Have leadership experience in designing, writing, and deploying a production
system.

Experience with designing and implementing high throughput, low latency
services and APIs. Experience with deploying and scaling containerized
applications. Love mentoring junior engineers, and deploying best practices.
Enjoy and have experience abstracting complex problems and design simple,
elegant solutions. Proficient in one or more of Go, Ruby, Javascript, Python,
C++. Bonus points:

Familiar with cloud platforms such as GCP. Familiar with API management tools
such as Apigee. Avid open source contributor. Apply here
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/1768610](https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/1768610)

------
simpja
Goldman Sachs | Software Engineer | London | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.gs.com/careers](https://www.gs.com/careers)

We’re looking for talented and enthusiastic software engineers to join
Securities Settlement Engineering at Goldman Sachs in London. We’re a global
team located in four regions with internal clients in twenty cities - all our
projects are driven by collaboration across the Securities Division as well as
with industry counterparts. We build the platforms which communicate with
agent banks, central counterparties and depositories around the world to
process settlement of equities and fixed income securities. Our applications
are integral to the Firm’s trade processing architecture, which means that our
team is a great place to gain a full understanding of many securities business
lines and industry processes. We’ve just finished a multi-year legacy software
& hardware decommissioning programme and have many interesting and exciting
projects on the horizon.

Tech stack: Java, JMS messaging, DB2, Sybase, JavaScript (React and Angular),
ElasticSearch, C++, Spark + Hadoop

The business domain we work with offers many challenging and interesting
problems to solve. You’ll have the opportunity to design, create and own
solutions from inception through to production. Our suite of applications is
designed and built in-house using exclusively open source tools and libraries.

Get in touch! (details in profile)

~~~
AmyDev
Hi,

I'm Juan Li(Amy), from China. I was used to be a Medical researcher, but now
I'm working as a junior software engineer in the Netherlands. I'm wondering if
there is chance that you will interested in hiring a junior developer?

You could find my profile in here: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/juan-
li2017/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/juan-li2017/)

Looking forward to your kind reply! Best, Amy

------
crandycodes
Azure Cosmos DB (Microsoft) |
[https://www.joincosmosdb.com/#section-5ae2d219f99c1-title](https://www.joincosmosdb.com/#section-5ae2d219f99c1-title)
| Redmond, WA | Vancouver, BC | Full-time | REMOTE

The Azure Cosmos DB team is looking to continue to grow its SDK and drivers
team. Specifically, we're looking for folks with deep Java, Scala, JVM, or
Spark experience to help us build and optimize our drivers. You're a great fit
for the team if you have an obsession with perf, interest in hard distributed
computing problems, and love working with users. You'll also have the chance
to not only influence Cosmos developer experience, but Azure wide as we have a
seat at the table for Azure wide guidelines and enjoy pushing boundaries.

Perks: \- Microsoft benefits/pay \- Remote first culture - half our team is
remote, the other half is WFH most of the time \- Open by default culture -
SDK team does most things on public GitHub repos, including our planning
(checkout our hub repo
[https://github.com/azure/cosmos](https://github.com/azure/cosmos))

If you're interested, checkout the rest of the details and how to apply here:
[https://www.joincosmosdb.com/#section-5ae2d219f99c1-title](https://www.joincosmosdb.com/#section-5ae2d219f99c1-title)

------
wyum
ThinkNimble | Junior Engineer | $60k-$70k + equity | Washington DC USA | Full-
time | Onsite [https://www.thinknimble.com](https://www.thinknimble.com)

We build software for organizations that we admire. We're a group of
entrepreneurial software developers and product managers. We love working with
startups and socially focused businesses.

Start your engineering career with us! Learn on the job and have the
opportunity to work on a variety of awesome projects.

I'm the CTO -- DM me or email hello@thinknimble.com to apply.

------
fleetio_recruit
Fleetio | Senior Full Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://www.fleetio.com/careers](https://www.fleetio.com/careers) Fleetio is
a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations around the
world manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a hot market
and we’re leading the charge.

Your work will be heavily focused toward high level, high impact areas. You’ll
work closely with Product Managers and Designers to plan, design, and
implement some of our more complex features. You’ll have a strong voice in the
development and planning processes. You'll be joining a tight-knit team (13
Engineers) who are used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That
said, we have lives outside of work, and we know you do too. We are a family-
friendly company that is still young enough for you to get a nice slice of
equity but old enough to be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: currently on Rails 5.2 (hosted on Heroku). We strive to keep our
frameworks and libraries up to date. Other technologies include Angular,
PostgreSQL, and Redis.

Perks: competitive pay, meaningful company equity, 100% coverage of health and
dental insurance, strong remote working culture, professional development
budget.

Apply here:
[https://www.workable.com/j/183C8EE373](https://www.workable.com/j/183C8EE373)

------
DSchau
Gatsby | Staff Software Engineer | Berkeley, CA | Full-time | Remote |
[https://www.gatsbyjs.com/careers/](https://www.gatsbyjs.com/careers/)

We are looking for engineers to join our open-source and Cloud teams. Join us
in our mission to make website development fun by making it simple.

Staff Software Engineer - Open Source (Accessibility) ->
[https://www.gatsbyjs.com/careers/software-engineer-open-
sour...](https://www.gatsbyjs.com/careers/software-engineer-open-source-
accessibility/)

Staff Software Engineer - Open Source (GraphQL) ->
[https://www.gatsbyjs.com/software-engineer-open-source-
team-...](https://www.gatsbyjs.com/software-engineer-open-source-team-
graphql/)

Staff Software Engineer - Cloud (Front End) ->
[https://www.gatsbyjs.com/software-engineer-cloud-team-
front-...](https://www.gatsbyjs.com/software-engineer-cloud-team-front-end/)

Staff Software Engineer - Cloud -> [https://www.gatsbyjs.com/software-
engineer-cloud-team/](https://www.gatsbyjs.com/software-engineer-cloud-team/)

If you're interested in applying, check out any of the above links!

------
Quicklake
Dazzle Rocks｜Multiple roles｜Helsinki, Finland｜Full-time ｜ONSITE

We are a mobile games startup focused on building MMO games for the social
generation, connecting the East and the West. Our first game, called 7
Legends, is based on an original IP and features unique story universe, quirky
characters and many worlds.

Dazzle Rocks is founded by Ex-Rovio team Stella Wang and Joonas Jokela, and is
built on a multinational, young and skilled team. We want to raise the bar of
mobile entertainment when it comes to multiplayer technology, game design,
social features and teamwork.

There are new openings in our team for an enthusiastic User Acquisition
Manager, experienced Game Developer, Game Designer, Back End Engineer and Data
Engineer roles. This is a great opportunity to work on something different in
the mobile gaming industry! We are looking to work with the most ambitious,
driven and creative people around. For more information check out our openings
at [https://www.dazzle.rocks/](https://www.dazzle.rocks/)

To join our growing team send us your CV, cover and other relevant information
to careers@dazzle.rocks

------
JshWright
Elation Health | Systems Engineer | San Francisco, CA| Full Time & REMOTE

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We're nearing the end of a hiring
push in engineering, but still have a couple roles to fill (as well as various
opening across the rest of the organization). See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

The biggest hiring focus at the moment is for Systems Engineering (cloud based
infrastructure & ops). Our engineering team is about half based in our San
Francisco office and half remote, at the moment we're focused on adding some
folks in the home office (though the Systems Engineer role is open to REMOTE).
Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply online at the link above -- Also feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! I'm not the hiring manager for the
SE role, but would be working closely with that individual, and would be happy
to chat about the position, the company, or healthcare in general.

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane is building the future of eCommerce.

Jane is an MIT-founded, high growth, and rapidly expanding technology company
in the cannabis industry. As the cannabis industry’s first complete real-time
marketplace, we aim to provide consumers with a confident, safe and simple
shopping experience. Users can browse local products in real-time, compare by
price, proximity or popularity and place orders at local stores for pickup or
delivery - all on the industry’s largest marketplace. Our platform integrates
directly with POS systems at retail locations and leverages this real time
data to provide an "it just works" experience for both the retail operators
and end consumers. Additionally, Jane provides key data insights to industry
stakeholders via our growing analytics platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

We're hiring full stack engineers. Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/428647700...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4286477002)

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails, Frontend: ReactJS

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Software Engineers | New York City, NY | ONSITE / PARTIAL REMOTE,
VISA

Kalepa is a New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform
and disrupt the $1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers at Kalepa will be solving interesting and challenging problems at
the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine learning models,
intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will be working in a
small team building technology from the ground up with the latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa is led by a strong team with experiences from Facebook, APT (acquired
by Mastercard for $600M in 2015), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley,
and UPenn. We are backed by IA Ventures.

More details here: [https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-engineer)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
quikorder
QuikOrder | Chicago, IL | Android Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/260064/android-engineer-
quiko...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/260064/android-engineer-quikorder)

QuikOrder is an e-commerce and point-of-sale company developing next
generation technology for the largest restaurant group in the world. As part
of our Android team you will be building an Android-based point-of-sale and
operations platform that leverages progressive peer-to-peer architecture and
is anything but your typical Android app. We are seeking Android Engineers who
bring fresh ideas from their own experiences and are eager to tackle
interesting problems using modern frameworks.

As an employee here, you will enjoy a flexible schedule with great work/life
balance. We have a casual working environment in a beautiful office in
downtown Chicago. There's a lot to do in the area and socializing outside of
the office is very common.

Check out our post on Stack Overflow
([https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/260064/android-engineer-
quiko...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/260064/android-engineer-quikorder))
for more details. And feel free to message me with any questions you might
have!

------
Townley
National Journal (Atlantic Media) | Senior Web Developer | Washington, DC |
Onsite | [https://nationaljournal.com](https://nationaljournal.com)

Tech Stack: We spend most of our time in Python/Django and Javascript. Our
frontend is mostly jQuery but we're changing that now (we do a bit with both
React and Vue). Other things we work with daily/semi-daily include Postgres,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Neo4j, Pandas, and Less.

Company Description: National Journal serves government affairs professionals
with the in­tel­li­gence and tools they need to save time, in­crease
ef­fi­ciency, and de­liv­er suc­cess. With a focus on actionable research,
insights, and custom content, National Journal keeps members informed about
key movements in people, politics, and policy.

We're a small team with good people, solid work-life balance, and interesting
problems to solve. A lot of the job involves building new functionality around
vendor integrations (Salesforce, Marketo, Google Analytics) and ingesting
third-party data (FEC, Wikidata, VoteSmart, KnowWho...), as well as building
out custom pages and dashboards for the public-facing site and for our home-
grown CMS.

[https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/ykSMNosZG7/Senior...](https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/ykSMNosZG7/Senior-
Web-Developer?source=HackerNews)

------
benjamindavy
[https://teads.com](https://teads.com) | Software Engineer, Data Engineer,
Data Scientist, Devops + more | Java, Scala, JS | Montpellier, Paris - FRANCE
| Full-Time, ONSITE, relocation assistance

About us: Teads was created in 2011 in the south of France in Montpellier. We
were the first to offer OutStream Video Advertising formats, allowing you to
keep the Web free AND enjoyable for everyone. We have united and empowered the
best publishers in the world and distribute ads to over 1.5bn people every
month within professionally-produced content.

Our engineering team brings together more than 120 talented individuals
(feature teams) that tackle great back-end and machine learning challenges as
well as ambitious web and mobile projects. Our infra is hosted on AWS (3
regions, 2000 instances).

Our stack includes Java, Scala, Spark, React, Node.js, ES6, TypeScript, Go,
etc. ([https://stackshare.io/teads/teads](https://stackshare.io/teads/teads)).
But, we're not only looking for people with experience in these!

For more info, you can check our blog
[https://engineering.teads.com](https://engineering.teads.com), our job offers
[https://www.teads.com/teads-careers/#careers](https://www.teads.com/teads-
careers/#careers) or contact us: recruitment-fr(at)teads.com Have a great day
:)

------
rwhitman
Sunrise Integration | Software Developers & Project Managers | Hollywood, Los
Angeles, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.sunriseintegration.com](https://www.sunriseintegration.com)

We are SaaS app developers, specialized in enterprise data integrations for
e-commerce and logistics but branching out a bit. Data integrations are our
business, but we are truly a full-service dev shop and have a very nimble
team, great developer-centric culture, with a high bar for engineering ability
and creativity. We also own, develop and operate our own suite of enterprise
SaaS products.

Sunrise Integration's sweet spot right now is developing Shopify applications
& middleware layers for logistics companies and enterprise-focused SaaS
startups. We have built solutions for DHL, Live Nation, Pitney Bowes and
incubated many startups.

Looking for well rounded developers with a pragmatic mindset, strong database
skills, quick ability to pick up new APIs and a positive attitude. We use
every platform under the sun.. points if you've worked with ERP, CRM, WMS,
EDI, security compliance, can write multiple languages like Node, PHP, C++,
Python, Golang etc and/or know DevOps, systems, solutions architecture,
microservices and designing APIs.

Also looking for technical project managers.

This is ON-SITE in Hollywood in Los Angeles. Need to be able to work from our
office.

Interested? Email me at ron@sunriseintegration.com

------
kateoBT
Beige Technologies | Front End Developer, Test Automation | Melbourne
Australia | ONSITE | Fulltime

We are a rapidly growing company, making waves in the Utilities and New Energy
sectors, looking for a Senior Front End/Full Stack Developer and Test
Automation Engineer to join our dynamic and fast-paced team.

Senior Front End Developer -Angular, JavaScript, ES6, Typescript, CSS, SCSS
development experience [https://angel.co/company/beige-
technologies/jobs/596434-seni...](https://angel.co/company/beige-
technologies/jobs/596434-senior-developer)

Test Automation Engineer -Experienced automation tester using automation tools
(Selenium, Jmeter, Test Café) [https://angel.co/company/beige-
technologies/jobs/596560-test...](https://angel.co/company/beige-
technologies/jobs/596560-test-automation-engineer)

We'd love to talk to you about how and where you fit into for our team

[https://beigetech.com.au/](https://beigetech.com.au/)
[https://angel.co/company/beige-
technologies/jobs](https://angel.co/company/beige-technologies/jobs)
careers@beigetech.com.au

------
bhuz2019
Datadog | Full-time, Permanent Roles: Data Engineer | Software Engineer - Data
Infra | Distributed Systems Engineer (ALL AVAILABLE IN REMOTE US/NYC/BOSTON)

1) Data Engineer: Looking for engineers to work on realtime (Kafka + Kafka
Connect + custom Go consumers) and batch systems (Spark on EMR + Dataproc +
Luigi + Parquet + S3 and GCS) to process 100's of TBs daily - at times PB-
scale per day. Apply here for BOSTON/NYC -
[https://grnh.se/f4127d5f1](https://grnh.se/f4127d5f1) \- if REMOTE US, email
bryan.hughes@datadoghq.com.

2) Software Engineer - Data Infra: Engineers in our Data Infra team build and
own all infrastructure required to transport, process and store data at scale.
This team also owns the system that allows teams to schedule and execute their
batch jobs on multiple cloud platforms in multiple regions. Apply here for
BOSTON/NYC/REMOTE US - [https://grnh.se/ef2ed6f51](https://grnh.se/ef2ed6f51).

3) Distributed Systems Engineer: Help us build the high-throughput, low-
latency systems that power our product. These systems ingest, store, analyze,
and query tens of millions of events per second from companies all over the
globe. Looking for experience in Go and Python, with bits of C or other
languages. Apply here for BOSTON/NYC -
[https://grnh.se/866fe22c1](https://grnh.se/866fe22c1) \- if REMOTE US, email
bryan.hughes@datadoghq.com.

More details about Datadog here:
[https://www.datadoghq.com/](https://www.datadoghq.com/)

------
jc79
LovelyStay | Backend TypeScript Developer | Lisbon, Portugal | ONSITE & REMOTE
| LovelyStay.com

Help us develop our advanced Channel Manager / multi platform host CRM - and
be a part of our small but ambitious team of developers that aims to tackle
the challenges related with Short Term Rental Management of large number of
properties on a user friendly platform.

We're looking for a backend developer that loves TypeScript, PostgreSQL &
QueryBuilders (vs ORMs), and can help us on maintenance and incremental code
improvements. We are always open to new technologies, and we reward business
focused test driven refactoring.

We tend to prefer partial ONSITE, but REMOTE can be an option for the right
candidate. We strongly value independent, autonomous work, and a strong
willingness to learn and to challenge yourself and others. We are also
developers - and we like to be challenged by new, smart and effective
technical solutions to our problems.

We have a great work environment, offer health insurance + parental leave +
remote / flexible working + and we strongly encourage travel - we are a
tourism centered company, after all!

Come and discover the Lovely Portugal, our weather is great, excellent travel
locations, rent is still accessible (as long as you stay out of the city
center - there are good transports), welcoming people (you'll get along fine
knowing just English), liberal views.

Looking forward to hear from you at hn@lovelystay.com

------
kasrak
Airtable | Software Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE (US only)

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

To see some of the ways people are already using Airtable, check out
[https://airtable.com/universe](https://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring engineers for web (Javascript + Flow, Node, React), iOS
(Objective-C, Swift), and Android.

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration. Read more about our engineering culture and values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable](https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable)

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
originaltre
DebuggAR | Senior AR Engineer with ARKit or ARCore | San Francisco, CA |
Equity Position | ONSITE | Fulltime

DebuggAR is the first Augmented Reality + Mobile eCAD Viewer for Debugging
Printed Circuit Boards (PCBs). We are revolutionizing the Electrical
Engineering lab experience for debug and assembly - from design file overlays
to integration with test & measurement equipment and SPICE simulations.
Testing is already underway with some of the largest PCB manufacturers in the
country, along with Engineers who are using DebuggAR with PCBs for autonomous
vehicles, rockets, e-cigarettes, medical devices, and more.

We are currently looking for a tech lead to join us in SF and help lead the
team in innovating on top of existing AR frameworks (ARKit, Hololens2, 8th
Wall) and building out our own. Preferably someone with experience working on
PCBs.

We’ve launched an MVP, are getting solid traction, and are halfway through
closing our first round of funding. We’ve been around a few months and this
would be a partner role with an equity position. To apply, please email
support@debuggar.com

This is a full-time position in San Francisco, although we would consider
part-time positions for the right applicant. Unfortunately we are unable to
offer visa/relocation help for now. Strictly no recruitment agencies.

I’m Mihir, an Electrical Engineer and one of the co-founders here at DebuggAR.
Shoot us a line at support@debuggar.com if you’re interested!

------
fullscript
Fullscript| Ruby Developers, ETL Developer, DevOps Engineer| Ottawa, Canada |
ONSITE (potentially Remote)

Fullscript is a disruptive healthcare technology and service company. At
Fullscript, our Development team gets the opportunity to build a platform that
creates a rich, stable and compelling experience for our users. This is how we
like building software: [https://bitly.com/fullscript-loves-
developers](https://bitly.com/fullscript-loves-developers). If you share our
values, we’d be excited to talk with you!

Fullscript is written with Ruby on Rails, and our product is built on our
internal GraphQL API. On the front-end, we’re using React, TypeScript, and
Apollo to create top-notch experiences for our users. If you are a Full-Stack
Developer, you’ll have the chance to work across the whole stack!

Our team cares about doing things well, and about the developer experience on
the team. We host in-house training on all sorts of topics, from React all the
way through to Kubernetes. Fullscript is a place where you’ll be encouraged to
learn, mentor, and grow!

Interested in joining our team, check out our job postings -
[https://fullscript.com/careers](https://fullscript.com/careers)

------
maxnov
Lateral | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://lateral.io/](https://lateral.io/)

Lateral builds tools to help large companies find the information they need.
We provide a modular machine learning platform that can be adapted to a
variety of workflows, ranging from finding matching documents in the
construction sector to drafting business proposals based on prior work. We
have a real focus on UX and design and strive to create the best experience
for the users of our tools.

Front-end Engineer | Work with back-end developers and the UX/Design
department in order to take a design and turn it into a functioning web-
application. Ideally you can work with or without frameworks and can keep up
to speed with the rapidly evolving world of front-end dev and tooling. 4+
years experience.

Full-stack Engineer | We're looking for someone with strong back-end (Python)
skills but also with the ability to create a front-end application (React,
Vanilla Javascript) and also deploy this on a server. You would be a touching
point across teams and would be an important part of our process.

We offer competitive pay, a great atmosphere, autonomy and responsibility,
work in the heart of Berlin, help with relocation.

Lateral is committed to creating a diverse environment and would encourage
people from all backgrounds to apply for this role.

We look forward to hearing from you :) Just send me an email: max at
lateral.io

------
mpal14
Under Armour Connected Fitness | Engineering | Full Time | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

Under Armour Connected Fitness powers the world's largest digitally connected
health and fitness community through apps like MyFitnessPal and MapMyFitness.
Aimed at transforming fitness and performance, UACF is committed to leveraging
new and emerging digital technologies to create unmatched consumer and member
experiences, both online and in our stores.

We are currently hiring for:

> Lead iOS Engineer -
> [https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1637632](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1637632)

> Senior Product Manager, Subscription -
> [https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1808031](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1808031)

> Android Engineer -
> [https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1803659](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1803659)

> Software Engineer -
> [https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1732010](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1732010)

------
timescalerob
Remote or NYC Timescale
[https://www.timescale.com/](https://www.timescale.com/) Leading Time Series
Database has a number of openings. including Benchmark Capital, NEA and Ikon
Ventures. Timescale has a very innovative and disruptive product and a great
team.

For a complete list of openings, see
[https://www.timescale.com/careers](https://www.timescale.com/careers)

Some of our openings include

Core Database Engineer-
[https://www.timescale.com/careers?gh_jid=4095604002](https://www.timescale.com/careers?gh_jid=4095604002)

Developer Evangelist-
[https://www.timescale.com/careers?gh_jid=4099780002](https://www.timescale.com/careers?gh_jid=4099780002)

Director of Product and Solutions Marketing-
[https://www.timescale.com/careers?gh_jid=4381092002](https://www.timescale.com/careers?gh_jid=4381092002)

Solutions Engineer (Sales Engineer)
[https://www.timescale.com/careers?gh_jid=4086150002](https://www.timescale.com/careers?gh_jid=4086150002)

For a complete list of our openings see
[https://www.timescale.com/careers](https://www.timescale.com/careers)

------
bruun
Tise | Oslo, Norway | Onsite | Backend/Infrastructure

Tise is a social marketplace for second hand fashion and interior. In the past
three years Tise has become a community of 600.000 people in a country of only
5 million, who complete thousands of transactions every day. The past year we
have also started to enter the Swedish, German, and Brazilian markets.

We are currently 15 people in downtown Oslo, which is where our core tech team
is located. We also have remote engineers in 4 different countries.

Some of the things we work on

    
    
      - Search performance and relevance - most of the app is feed based
      - Our interactive chat where users bid on items, order digital stamps, rate the transaction, etc
      - Create embedded shipping solutions in partnership with national and local shipping providers
    

Technology

    
    
      - Backend: Node.js, Django
      - Database: MongoDB, Postgres, Elasticsearch
      - Cloud: AWS
      - Frontend: Swift, Kotlin, React
    

We're looking for

    
    
      - Backend (and/or infrastructure) engineers who want to help Tise scale beyond the Norwegian fjords and into the world
    

We're offering

    
    
      - Competitive salary
      - Stock options
      - Large offices in downtown Oslo
      - A product that is already used by tens of thousands of people every day
      - The positive environmental impact of promoting reuse and quality over fast fashion
    

Email: thomas@tise.com

------
lachenmayer
Picnic | React Native Developer | London | Onsite | Full time or contract

We're a tiny, but well-backed, team trying to build an alternative to the ad-
funded social media platforms of today, by prioritising face-to-face time over
screen time. Between us we've previously founded consumer tech businesses, led
product teams, run a micro-VC and even launched a (secret) music career.

We are looking for React & React Native developers who love creating products
that people want to use. You understand that apps—and code—are for people, not
for computers, and always strive to make our app and codebase more
understandable and easy to use.

You'll be helping to build an app using the latest best practices targeting
the web, iOS and Android. We're using TypeScript across the stack, React with
hooks client-side, an event-sourced architecture using PostgreSQL and Redis
server-side, and GraphQL for type-safe communication between the two.

We've taken care to make our hiring process as transparent and stress-free as
possible. We won't do any whiteboard / algorithm interviews, and you'll be
paid for any take-home test we ask you to complete. We aim to give honest
feedback after any interview, so that the process is not a waste of time for
you even if the role is not a fit for you for whatever reason.

To apply, or to find out more about the role and our hiring process, check out
[https://www.notion.so/React-Native-
Developer-16c3336b77754d2...](https://www.notion.so/React-Native-
Developer-16c3336b77754d24b7f8112a5d017c02)

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Senior Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE (USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

I'm a founder looking to make our first key hires. We've found product-market
fit, have strong revenue growth, and are well funded by top tier investors.
This is an exceptional opportunity to join a small and fast-growing startup,
transforming an industry with powerful and easy to use products customers
love. As an early employee you'll have tons of ownership, a big impact on
product, a say in our values, and opportunities to tremendously accelerate
your career growth.

Interview Schedule is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines
recruiting scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a
month. We’re just getting started on, and have our sights set on making hiring
a great experience for recruiters, hiring managers, and candidates. We’re
building the platform to engage these key stakeholders and fix the $200
billion per year hiring industry.

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWA9yARIUxxyc)

------
mdemedwe
Snowplow Analytics | Engineers | Full-time | Remote |

Snowplow is a fast-growing London-born startup. Having doubled in size in the
last 18 months, we're now looking for Scala, Full-Stack Engineers and one
Mobile Engineer to join our fully remote engineering team:

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/b6aa238e-d7e7-4840-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/b6aa238e-d7e7-4840-9..).

Scala Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/8d30a509-b371-46fb-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/8d30a509-b371-46fb-8..).

Mobile Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/46adcfdd-d6c2-45d4-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/46adcfdd-d6c2-45d4-8..).

At Snowplow, we are on a mission to empower people to differentiate with data.

There are tens of thousands of pipelines using our open source pipeline
worldwide, handling data emitted from over half a million sites, apps and IOT
devices. We also collect, validate, enrich and load up to 5 billion events for
our customers each day. We help our users to securely and responsibly track
comprehensive data sets to drive their business decisions.

Please apply using the links above, we would love to hear from any engineers
who are interested!

------
yesokayawesome
Rollet | DevOps Engineer | Budapest, HU | ONSITE

See all openings at:
[https://dreamjo.bs/en/company/parkour](https://dreamjo.bs/en/company/parkour)
or
[https://www.rollet.hu/careers?lang=en](https://www.rollet.hu/careers?lang=en)
See website: www.rollet.hu About us: Rollet - The new generation parking
system

We are looking for an experienced DevOps Engineer to strengthen our product
team, to build and continuously improve the backbone of our systems. Operate
and elevate our infrastructure, and take part in designing and building the
next generation of our systems.

Join us if you have: * Experience with DevOps tools (e.g. Ansible, Terraform)
* Deep knowledge of Linux and Bash * Command of at least one scripting
language (e.g. Python, Ruby, JavaScript, Groovy) * Experience in configuring
and running CI/CD processes (Jenkins, CircleCI, Travis) * Good understanding
of containerization solutions (Docker, Kubernetes) * Infrastructural knowledge
of relational databases (e.g. MySQL, PostgreSQL) * Experience with cloud
infrastructure services (e.g. AWS, Google Cloud, Azure) * Proven track record
in system monitoring, problem discovery, and problem solving

What we offer: * Opportunity to drive the development roadmap for an early-
stage company. * Direct impact on solving real problems for a fast-growing
customer base. * A truly excellent team to work with. * The right tools and
resources for you to do the best work you can. * Open opportunities for
professional development. * An innovative, fast-paced culture. * A healthy
work-life balance.

------
DanielKehoe
First Circle | Senior Software Architect | Manila, Philippines | Remote
(Worldwide) | Full Time |
[https://www.firstcircle.ph/](https://www.firstcircle.ph/)

You'll take charge of moving a Rails monolith to a modular architecture,
working on our platform team with three engineers and our most experienced
tech lead. Thoughtful execution of this project is key to scaling our
engineering organization and you should have experience with Rails,
microservices, AWS and serverless, message queues, and API design. If you like
to talk about the benefits (or drawbacks) of domain-driven design, CQRS and
event sourcing, architectural diagramming with the C4 model, and the
implications of Conway's Law, we'd love to talk with you.

First Circle is a fintech company (2018 Series A $26M) in a fast growth phase.
We empower small business owners with fast and simple supply chain finance.
Your work will directly impact productive economic growth in the emerging
economy of the Philippines. Work from anywhere in the world (but we'll bring
you to visit us in the Philippines during the first three months of your
employment).

Email me personally at daniel.kehoe+hn@firstcircle.com with a link to your
GitHub and LinkedIn pages and a comment about your relevant experience moving
a Rails monolith to modular architecture.

~~~
cyrilbenson47
Filipino here. Is the Rails experience required?

~~~
DanielKehoe
Rails experience preferred for the Architect role. But come talk to us for
other roles. We're in BGC. Ingat kasi maulan :-)

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Mobile Developers (Android and iOS), Product Manager (Ads) | New
York (NYC), NY | ONSITE | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views. JW Player also started as and continues to be the
most popular open-source video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We have several openings available for Software Engineers, primarily looking
for mobile expertise with either Android or iOS to further build out our SDKs.

We are also looking for Product Managers with experience on the advertising
side to help us improve monetization for our publishers.

If interested, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
BookCameo
CAMEO | [https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com) | Engineers and Product
Managers | Los Angeles / Chicago | Full Time | Onsite

Named one of TIME Magazine's "50 Most Genius Companies of 2018", Cameo is a
marketplace where users can book personalized video shoutouts from their
favorite athletes, influencers, actors, musicians, and celebrities. From Snoop
Dogg to Tony Hawk, Charlie Sheen to Jennifer Love Hewitt and everything in
between - our mission is to create the most personalized and authentic fan
experiences in the world. We just closed a $50 million Series B round led by
Kleiner Perkins and are scaling up big time in 2019 with a ton of interesting
challenges on the horizon.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Software Engineer, Fullstack - LA or Chicago
    
      * Software Engineer, Frontend - LA or Chicago
    
      * Software Engineer, Backend - LA or Chicago
    
      * Senior Software Engineer - LA or Chicago
    
      * Engineering Manager - LA or Chicago
    
      * Senior Product Manager - LA
    

Tech Stack: React/Redux, Node.js, React-Native

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://www.cameo.com/jobs](https://www.cameo.com/jobs) and mention HN

------
grailed
Grailed | [https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com) | SOHO, NYC |
Full-time | Onsite

Grailed is a community driven marketplace for fashion and streetwear. We
currently stand at about 65 people, and recently had a 15MM series A after ~5
years of organic growth and a few years of profitability.

We run a monolothic rails app + heroku with react/native iOS & Android (but
we'll consider anyone with web app xp). We've got a lot of exciting work to be
done in the space of recommendations, discovery, and curation! We place a lot
of emphasis on quality of life - this is a truly great place to work :)

Open roles:

-Sr. Data Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4092544002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4092544002))

-Sr. Backend Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4008031002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4008031002))

-Sr. Product Designer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4032109002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4032109002))

more: [https://www.grailed.com/jobs](https://www.grailed.com/jobs)

email: alec.mckinley@grailed.com

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a517...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a51720aa036?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
jkemp
Close.com | REMOTE WANTED:

\- Senior Software Engineer - Backend (Python)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Frontend (JavaScript/React)

WHO ARE WE:

At Close we’re a 100% remote team of ~35 building the sales communication
platform of the future. We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates
manual data entry and helps sales teams close more deals. We are hiring
product-focused engineers to help us unify the world's sales calls and emails
into one beautiful workflow.

Our backend tech stack currently includes Python/Flask, Elasticsearch,
MongoDB, Postgres, and Redis running in Docker/Kubernetes on AWS. Our backend
primarily serves a well-documented public API that our frontend
JavaScript/React app consumes.

We <3 open source – using dozens of open source projects with contributions to
many of them, and released some of our own:
[https://github.com/closeio](https://github.com/closeio)

[https://close.com/](https://close.com/)

[http://jobs.close.com/](http://jobs.close.com/)

~~~
emdagon
Hi guys, I applied early this month, looking forward to talking with you!

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles REMOTE|
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates. Factual is the location data company that the world’s most
valuable brands and technology companies trust to understand and intelligently
grow their businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts
build the best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and
transform their businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on
places and people worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

~~~
sangy
Applied. thanks!

------
kelonye
Frontend Developer (Remote) | Anywhere (0700 - 1400H UTC) |
[https://teamweek.com/jobs/frontend-
developer](https://teamweek.com/jobs/frontend-developer)

\---

We are looking for a Developer to join our Frontend team and help us build and
maintain our client applications.

The ideal candidate should:

\- Be familiar with all stages of web application development (design,
implementation, testing).

\- Have experience with ES6, Webpack, Git, and SASS. Knowledge of React, React
Native and Chrome Extension Development is a plus.

\- Be comfortable working in a remote team, with strong written communication
and a willingness to actively collaborate with other remote team members.

\- Have a good amount of years of experience in the space.

The starting annual salary is 48.000 EUR. As long as you can overlap for a few
hours between 0700 - 1400h UTC, you can work from anywhere in the world with a
good internet connection.

We plant a tree for every good candidate!

Teamweek is a visual project planner and team calendar that helps you schedule
your team's time and get more done.

We are a fully remote company with headquarters in Tallinn, Estonia.
Bootstrapped and started as a side-product for internal use for the time
tracking tool Toggl, we’ve been a profitable independent company since 2017.

------
glennhull95
Sundae | Software Engineers, Data Analysts, Data Scientists, Growth Marketers|
San Francisco | Onsite | [https://sundae.com/](https://sundae.com/)

Sundae’s mission is to help homeowners get the best outcome when it’s time to
sell a house that needs some love. For too long, the process for selling
outdated and damaged houses has been terrible for sellers. Local property
investors capitalize on homeowner distress to purchase houses cheap and resell
them for huge profits.

Sundae is putting more of those profits back in the hands of the homeowner.
We’ve developed a model to predict when sellers will need our help, and a
best-in-class sales and marketing team to reach them and a trusted brand that
allows us to grow even faster through word of mouth and referrals. With scale
and efficiency we’re able to redistribute economic value to sellers in the
form of the most competitive price so that Sundae can become the largest buyer
of homes that need love in the United States.

We're hiring across all roles and are looking for people who are mission-
driven, ambitious, and want to join a hypergrowth company.

Apply here [https://sundae.com/careers/](https://sundae.com/careers/) or
message glenn@sundae.com if you want to hear more/have any questions.

~~~
sangy
Sounds exciting! thanks for posting. Applied.

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Various Engineering Roles | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services. With its free credit score and report
monitoring, automated credit coaching tools and AI-driven financial product
recommendations, Borrowell empowers consumers to improve their financial well-
being and be the hero of their credit.

Borrowell has recently secured $20 million in Series B funding and more than a
million users. We’re looking for Developers to join our team as we continue to
build and innovate on products to help Canadians make great decisions about
credit!

Here are some of our open roles: Automation Developer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/j/12FA863EAA](https://borrowell.workable.com/j/12FA863EAA)
Front End Developer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D7C292D8DC](https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D7C292D8DC)
Security Engineer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D01412860F](https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D01412860F)
React Native Developer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/j/4C2B5AB547](https://borrowell.workable.com/j/4C2B5AB547)
Check out [https://](https://) borrowell.com/careers for more info!

------
haeric
Matterport | Senior Software Engineer, Frontend/3D | Sunnyvale / San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE VISA Matterport makes a 3D camera and web
platform that allows users to easily capture and display 3D models of physical
spaces. Check out some example spaces in our gallery:
[https://matterport.com/gallery](https://matterport.com/gallery)

Some interesting facts about us:

* We host over 1,800,000 highly detailed 3D models of real places captured by our cameras, amounting to over 2PB of data.

* We serve over 60 million 3D views every month, which amounts to over 30 billion requests and 1PB of data.

The WebGL team makes our 3D viewing and editing applications for the web and
VR. Core technologies include Typescript, THREE.js, WebGL and Preact. The team
sits at the very end of our 3D pipeline: 3D data gets uploaded from our
cameras, processed by our vision pipeline in C++, Python, and TensorFlow,
before REST APIs serve the data to the WebGL and VR applications, which is
what the end user sees.

If you already know "normal" web development quite well, and want to take the
next step into the world of 3D and WebGL, send us a note!

More details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/b35352d5-72ff-4620-9956-358...](https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/b35352d5-72ff-4620-9956-358f6367eabb)

------
minimaxlabs
Minimax Labs | Full-stack, Research engineers/scientists | London, UK |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME, | [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com)

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses worldwide
with a focus in the energy industry, creating massive value out of thin air
and a little cloud.

To support rapid growth, we’re looking for full time employees to work on
several exciting new projects and development of our industry leading
technology and product. We seek strong full-stack engineers and scientists who
want to have a real-world impact to join our elite team in our central London.

Full stack:

\- comfortable building clean RESTful APIs (e.g. with Spring-boot) \-
experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g. Java,
C# or C++) \- know at least one common front-end framework (Angular 2+, React,
Vue, etc.) \- able to design systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic
(microservices, Docker, AWS/GCE) \- familiar with one scripting language
(Python, bash, etc.) \- Experience in (or passion for) UI, UX design or data
visualisation is a plus.

Research Engineers/Scientists:

\- love working on challenging, complex real-world problems and high
performance applications (Java, AWS). \- experience solving hard optimisation
(e.g. NP-hard scheduling) problems .

Get in touch at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details.

------
kraken-ryanz
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Software Engineers | Full Time | Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) | www.kraken.com
Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development teams. At Kraken we have a
remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in choosing
how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life. Kraken
offers remote positions with Silicon Valley-level compensation for developers.

We’re looking for crypto passionate professionals with the following
skillsets: Backend (Rust/Go), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP),
DevOps (PHP/Python/C++/Go, Infiniband), Mobile Dev (React Native), and many
more.

August 2019 Highlight | Software Engineer, Backend - Cryptowatch | Remote |
Golang and Financial Services industry experience

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken). Once you have
completed your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please
email me a confirmation at ryanz@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile
is reviewed by our hiring teams.

------
laurenargoai
Argo AI | Senior Software Engineer | Bay Area (Palo Alto), Detroit, Pittsburgh
| Onsite

Our company: Argo AI is developing and deploying the latest advancements in
artificial intelligence, machine learning and computer vision to help build
safe and efficient self-driving vehicles that enable these transformations and
more.

The role: Our brand new Code Health team will maintain Argo's core C++
library, build out static analysis and refactoring tooling and own our C++
toolchain. The custom static analysis tools we create will ultimately ensure
the safety and security of our vehicles, and the core library we maintain will
make our on-vehicle code efficient and maintainable. With this being a new
team, there is plenty of room for growth in the organization as the
team/company continue to scale. We're looking for engineers who are deeply
passionate about writing clean, efficient code and who love the C++ language.
We're currently using C++ 17 here and are looking into the new features of C++
20. We have attended CPPCon in the past and have our Code Health Lead giving a
talk there this year!

Job description: [https://www.argo.ai/join-
us/#j1650532](https://www.argo.ai/join-us/#j1650532)

------
jmarks1992
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/)

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top five tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nations Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, Ansible, and much more (though no experience with
our exact stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers
early in their careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have
multiple roles available. Apply at
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/).

------
MichalPeleg
___Tyk LTD is hiring for REMOTE Go Developers in USA timezones_ __

Tyk is a high-performance API Gateway and Management platform.

Our ideal candidate: You have strong Go skills, with solid experience. Tyk is
a Go project and you’ll be central to our development. You are comfortable
with high levels of autonomy.

Essential Skills: Very organized and have exceptional attention to detail Have
hands on development experience with server development Strong backend
engineering experience in Go Passionate about working on and contributing to
Open Source Experience with software engineering best practices.

Bonus Skills: Degree in Computer Science, Engineering or Mathematics
Experience with Redis and MongoDB Experience at developing web services with
REST APIs

You: Are a team player with strong client-facing skills Are business fluent in
spoken and written English Want to work with Go, Docker, Kubernetes, and other
new stack technologies Participate in code and design reviews, teach and learn
from other engineers

Benefits: Our early stage team members will shape our business, there is an
attractive package based on experience and performance that includes equity.
Everyone has unlimited holiday.

APPLY HERE: [https://tyk-
technologies.workable.com/jobs/859066/candidates...](https://tyk-
technologies.workable.com/jobs/859066/candidates/new)

------
marz0
Sidecar | Multiple Roles | Philadelphia, PA | Onsite |
[https://hello.getsidecar.com/](https://hello.getsidecar.com/)

Sidecar combines advanced machine learning technology with years of
performance marketing expertise to help retailers unlock the full potential of
today’s fastest-growing online discovery and shopping channels.

We have several job openings on our engineering team and are always looking
for talented individuals to work with us.

    
    
      - Senior Go Engineer: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/1MOQVyUmVn/Senior-Go-Engineer
      - Senior Python Engineer: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/0mXDTSwimJ/Senior-Python-Engineer
      - Senior JavaScript Engineer: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/MB4taL9QLE/Senior-JavaScript-Engineer
      - Software Engineering Manager: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/VHs5yRGvlK/Software-Engineering-Manager
      - Manager of Automated Test Engineering: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/YWHvC8E7ZN/Manager-Automated-Test-Engineering
      - VP of Tech: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/xnvVLwg3n0/VP-Technology
    

Our back-end consists of Golang, Python, Flask, and Postgres. Our front-end
consists of JavaScript, TypeScript, React, GraphQL, and Apollo. We also use
AWS, Docker, and Kubernetes.

Please reach out to me at marcel at getsidecar dot com or apply directly at
[https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply](https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply)
(please mention HN August 2019)

Happy to answer any questions!

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Devops /
Security | REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 250,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations are done by writing code first, so they are fully reproducible.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

------
timrobinson
Maven Securities
([https://www.mavensecurities.com](https://www.mavensecurities.com)) | London,
UK | Hong Kong | ONSITE

Maven is a proprietary high-frequency trading (HFT) organisation formed in
2011. We employ the most talented traders, developers and engineers in the
market, executing a diverse range of strategies across global equities and
derivatives. We are the most active participant in many of the products we
trade, contributing significant liquidity to markets around the world. Core to
our success is a tight integration between trading, research, and technology,
and everyone involved in making these pieces come together.

Maven has a culture that is relaxed and informal but highly rewarding of
strong performance; there's no dress code, plenty of free food and regular
social events. We have offices in London, Hong Kong and New York and will be
opening a new Chicago office in early 2020 as part of our plans to expand our
coverage of derivatives markets.

We're hiring developers in data analytics, building a data platform in Python,
with some Rust and C++. Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/4a7bb8a71](https://grnh.se/4a7bb8a71)

For more information, visit:
[https://workatmaven.com](https://workatmaven.com)

------
dimitry
Pineapple Payments | Backend (Kotlin, Node), Full-stack (Node, React), DevOps
| Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full-Time

Pineapple Payments is a Pittsburgh-based payments technology start-up company
on a mission to enrich the payments experience by empowering partners,
merchants, and cardholders alike with easy to use payment solutions.

We are building a payments gateway and other value-added solutions from
scratch to empower more than 20k merchants in our portfolio.

We have a modern tech stack (Kotlin/Node/React/AWS) and there's no lack of
interesting engineering problems to solve.

Perks: Competitive Benefit Packages; Paid Parental Leave; Holiday time-off and
generous PTO; Access to on-premises gym, locker rooms, indoor bicycle storage,
and lounge; Occasional remote work allowances for eligible employees

\- Backend: [https://pineapplepayments.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://pineapplepayments.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

\- Full-Stack: [https://pineapplepayments.com/jobs/full-stack-
developer/](https://pineapplepayments.com/jobs/full-stack-developer/)

\- DevOps: [https://pineapplepayments.com/jobs/dev-ops-
engineer/](https://pineapplepayments.com/jobs/dev-ops-engineer/)

~~~
grantwu
DevOps engineer link appears to 404.

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | React lead/architect | ONSITE |
www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- SE: Frontend lead/architect, with a focus on React.

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
DavidAdams
Chargeback.com | Senior Ruby Developer | Salt Lake City, Utah | Onsite
preferred, remote considered

Chargeback is a SaaS FinTech company that helps merchants deal with credit
card disputes. We work mostly with Fortune 500s, online retailers, SaaS
subscription software&service firms, and travel companies. Our core product is
an expert system that helps fraud analysts navigate the complex rules that
banks put in place to govern the credit card dispute process along with
automated processes to make the dispute process move more quickly.

We're solving big problems with retrieving and aggregating data from various
sources, including ones like big banks that don't offer data in friendly
formats. Our clients lose tens thousands of dollars to fraud every day, and
they're hungry for data to help them understand the problem and solutions to
help them stem the flow.

For more details on the skills we're looking for, see this website:
[https://chargeback.com/career/senior-software-
engineer](https://chargeback.com/career/senior-software-engineer)

You can apply there, or contact me if you want a warm intro:
david[at]chargeback.com

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $100M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in
2019 (17 engineers, doubling team in next 6 months).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Lead Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=158121...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=1581210)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
edtech_startup
Job type: Full-time Role: Python engineer Industry: Enterprise learning and
development Compensation: £50K per annum (negotiable) plus equity

We are an early-stage startup with highly experienced founders and links with
academia. Operating in the area of enterprise retraining and reskilling, we
are approaching one of the key problems posed by technological change:
workforces’ and individuals’ need to retrain and learn new skills for new
roles. We have just received substantial funding from Innovate UK, the UK’s
government innovation agency, and are looking for a Python engineer to form a
key part of our small team.

Our service is a Web-based platform which uses a graph engine to model
individuals’ competences and target skills, and make job and learning
recommendations. We are looking for a generalist Python engineer.

The right person will be familiar with, or show the ability to learn, two key
techniques: working with graph data structures in Python, and pulling data
from Postgres using the SQLAlchemy object relational manager.

Compensation and benefits

Competitive salary: £50K negotiable Equity: share options 25 days’ paid annual
leave (33 days including bank holidays) Macbook Pro Central London office

Applications to: fintan.nagle@ucl.ac.uk

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacancies/?departmentFilter=All+Departments&locationFilter=Boston)

------
bonniebogle
Cesium | Philadelphia | 3D Graphics Developer, Devops, Sales | Full time |
[https://cesium.com/careers/](https://cesium.com/careers/)

Cesium is a platform for creating 3D applications that are fast, flexible, and
based on real-world geospatial data. Our tools empower developers and data
providers to build web-based 3D map experiences that bring together massive
datasets, like terrain, photogrammetry, and point clouds, turn them into
realistic visualizations, and perform analysis to learn from them. At our
core, our tools help you understand your 3D data and use it to gather insights
and make better decisions.

Much of our technology is open source, and we've helped or created open
standards like glTF and 3D Tiles.

We are currently hiring for:

\- 3D software developer [https://cesium.com/careers/3d-software-
developer/](https://cesium.com/careers/3d-software-developer/) \- DevOps
engineer [https://cesium.com/careers/senior-dev-ops-
engineer/](https://cesium.com/careers/senior-dev-ops-engineer/) \- And more
[https://cesium.com/careers/](https://cesium.com/careers/)

We're based in Philly and looking to hire here.

Interested? Email me at bonnie@cesium.com or go to
[https://cesium.com/careers/](https://cesium.com/careers/).

------
carsonjmiller
BuildBook | Lead Engineer / CTO | NYC or ATL (remote possible) |
[https://angel.co/company/buildbookhq/jobs/599185-senior-
soft...](https://angel.co/company/buildbookhq/jobs/599185-senior-software-
engineer-cto)

We are looking for a senior engineer / CTO to join and take ownership of our
architecture and codebase.

We are an early stage startup based in NYC and ATL. We have a small, tight-
knit team that is flexible in how/where we work. We are moving fast and are
laser focused on a specific customer and specific problem. We have a solid MVP
in market, early customers that are raving about us, and a big vision to solve
a massive problem.

Our product is a mobile collaboration hub for residential construction teams
and clients. In short, we are on a mission to make construction projects (new
homes, renovations, etc) suck less for everyone involved. Our primary
customers are small business owners - custom home builders, remodelers,
interior designers, and others in the construction domain.

Given our early stage, this is both a hands-on role and a tech leadership
opportunity.

Our tech stack currently includes React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, and
Postgres. We are deployed on Heroku. This stack may evolve or change over time
- and this role will be the driving force behind the decisions for how we move
our tech forward.

More about our company and product here:
[https://buildbook.co](https://buildbook.co)

------
benlister0
MoveGB | movegb.com | Bath, UK | Full-stack engineer | ONSITE (at least 20%,
flexible hours) | joinus@movegb.com

MoveGB's mission is to be the largest community of physically active people in
the world. Our subscription currently includes access to 5000+ gyms, fitness
classes and activities in the UK and the list is growing quickly. Our aim is
to help our members become healthy and happy.

We're looking for a Mid to Senior Level Full-Stack Engineer to join the team.
If you think you're well-aligned with our company mission and tech stack, drop
us a message describing what you like working on, and we'll take it from
there.

Stack: Typescript, react, node, GraphQL Infrastructure: AWS. Terraform,
Docker, Fargate, RDS (MySQL), some EC2 General: git, jenkins, CodeDeploy,
slack, bugsnag, graylog

Most of our customer-facing site & mobile app code has recently been
refactored to give us a clean platform to iterate on. Your work will be
customer-focused, figuring out how to improve usability, engagement and
retention through new features and refined UX.

You'll help thousands of people in the UK get active each day, and thousands
of fitness instructors find a market for their talent.

Our team currently includes two Product Managers, five Developers, a UX
designer and a Visual Designer.

Open to candidates who have javascript stack experience and want to pick up
typescript.

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

We also have opportunities in France & Germany at PeopleDoc, a company we
acquired last year: [https://www.people-
doc.com/company/careers](https://www.people-doc.com/company/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

Software Engineers Tech Leads Product Managers/Analysts, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
Edd314159
BiggerPockets | Engineering and Product Management | Onsite in Denver, CO

BiggerPockets is a complete resource for anyone looking to succeed in real
estate investing. We offer free content, tools, and a community of nearly
1,500,000 members to help people avoid mistakes; learn valuable tips; find
partners, deals, and financing; and make the best investing decisions
possible.

As our community is growing, so is our team! We’re seeking a FULL-STACK RUBY
ENGINEER to help create and maintain the BiggerPockets software products. We
use Rails and a bit of React to build our stuff, and we have a lot of fun
while we do it. We're also looking for a PRODUCT MANAGER to support our
product development process.

Apply or get more info here! A cover letter isn't required, but is strongly
recommended to introduce yourself to us on a more personal level.

Engineering:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/biggerpocketscom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/biggerpocketscom/view/P_AAAAAACAAGcDRBF6sQOX9m)

Product management:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/biggerpocketscom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/biggerpocketscom/view/P_AAAAAACAAGcNsMDiGTd_JR)

------
zwopir
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world's leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are especially looking for Engineering talent in the areas of Frontend
(Vue.JS, Ionic, Capacitor, TypeScript), Data (Redshift, BigQuery, Airflow) and
Machine Learning (Python, Pytorch, Fast.AI), who will help us building a
world-class recommendation tool that will help people find content they love.
Interns and working students are welcome as well.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people.

If you're into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we'd love to hear from you. Just send us a mail at
talent@justwatch.com . We're not interested in perfect CVs, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

~~~
kyawzazaw
Do you provide VISA/relocation for interns? Been using this product and really
interested.

------
corgis
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

\- Software Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320)

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029)

\- Staff DevOps Engineer, Platform:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1707579](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1707579)

\- Other open positions include: Customer Success Manager, Senior Sales
Engineer, and other roles in Marketing and Sales.

We’re working on a people-focused customer service platform that enables
companies and their customers to converse seamlessly across different channels
(such as voice, email, SMS, chat and social media)

We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting problems
to solve

We have a collaborative environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning
from peers

I've been an engineer here for 3.5 years, and I've been loving it. Feel free
to email me if you have any questions about any of the open positions
(shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
alexpareto
NTWRK ([https://thentwrk.com](https://thentwrk.com)) | Senior React Native
Engineer, Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer | Los Angeles, CA (LA,
Hollywood) | ONSITE

NTWRK is a video-first mobile shopping app with celebrity guests and exclusive
products. We partner with top brands and broadcast live shows every day where
we sell products. We're QVC for Gen Z and millennials. So far we've done shows
with Billy Eilish, Drake, Nike, Adidas, and other massive brands/pop-culture
icons.

We're growing fast and are backed by great investors: Jimmy Iovine, Arnold
Schwarzenegger, Live Nation, and more. Our team is made up of engineers &
leaders from top tier companies including Facebook, Y Combinator, Snapchat,
Legendary, HBO, and Fullscreen.

We're looking for engineers who can hit the ground running and contribute to
our Golang backend and React/React Native front end. We'd like to bring on a
Senior React Native engineer to lead the technical direction and architecture
of our mobile app.

Our engineering team is small and growing quickly - you'll play a pivotal role
as an early member of the team.

Shoot me an email and I'll get you fast-tracked in our system!
alex@thentwrk.com

Here's some recent press about us:
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90369100/ntwrk-lands-drake-
and-l...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90369100/ntwrk-lands-drake-and-live-
nation-as-investors-to-build-out-the-qvc-for-gen-z-and-young-millennials)

------
swirbk
Sierra Wireless | Software Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) | Onsite | Full Time
| [https://sierrawireless.com](https://sierrawireless.com)

Sierra Wireless is developing an IoT-focused data orchestration platform
called Octave. It offers intelligent data acquisition, end-to-end security,
distributed stream processing, and full command and control capabilities.
Octave is not a data-pipe; it is a platform that ensures you get the the right
data at the right time, with the right priority, to the right system of
record. Octave is engineered for IoT solution developers and operators, made
to last, and built to accelerate transformation.

Our DUMBO office is currently comprised of a handful of individuals, all
engineers. We operate as a startup within an organization that has over 1,000
employees worldwide.

We are looking for a software journeyman to join our tightly-knit Brooklyn-
based development team. Our stack includes Java, Clojure, AMQP, NoSQL, and the
Hashicorp suite. The role is primarily Java focused, although there will be
opportunities to work on anything from RTOS and embedded linux to cloud
services.

Photos of our office:
[https://imgur.com/a/JLWGMdj](https://imgur.com/a/JLWGMdj)

To apply, please send your resume to swirbk@gmail.com

------
codesurgeon
Kerngedanke | ReactJS Frontend-Developer | remote and onsite (Munich, Germany)
| freelance or as employee | part-time or full-time

We help journalists bring their content to where it matters in ways that
matter.

At Kerngedanke, we’re building a SaaS web app for content creators
(journalists in particular) to enable them to invest more of their time into
researching and creating great content by saving time and effort with adapting
their stories to Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, YouTube, LinkedIn et al.

We’re looking for fellow hackers to help us with getting our MVP and the next
couple of iterations of our product into the hands of our early adopters (as
of now: five media institutions with origins in private and public media, TV,
radio and print).

You’re ideally a passionate dev, motivated and passionate about creating great
software and have experience with ReactJS development. Experiences with
talking to GraphQL backends and TypeScript development are a plus.

If you’re interested: I’d be happy to hear from you. Drop me a note at
mustafa.isik@kerngedanke.com or via Twitter @isik_mk

(Btw, this is me
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIwkWBxBXWc&list=PLegPRS5X7Y...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIwkWBxBXWc&list=PLegPRS5X7YHyHJ4Km7Bq7FgIq2jtRAj4i)
Our crew and I we're nice people )

~~~
saurabhchhabra
Hello Mustafa, I am technically sound & have working knowledge of JAVA &
AngularJS / Angular 2+. I have developed data-driven applications using
advanced back end with Node.js, PHP, MySQL, MVC, MongoDB, Angular and rich
front-end Javascript. I possess strong command over web-service technology.
eg. SOAP, CURL, REST. I'm interested in this remote position. Look forward to
speak with you. Thanks, Saurabh

~~~
codesurgeon
Thank you, Saurabh. For the position that we're looking for right now, it's
really important that you've had some prior React experience.

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | UTC+4 to UTC+8 | REMOTE

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses

More than half of our developers are now remote, and I'd like to continue the
trend.

To find out more about us, check our technical blog
([https://tech.simplepay.cloud](https://tech.simplepay.cloud)) or about page
([https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about))

Stack: Our work is back-end-heavy Ruby on Rails and we use PostgreSQL as our
data store. We use a bit of Vue.js but believe server-side rendering is still
the best default.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or highly experienced polyglots
who at least know some Ruby.

Location: UTC+4 to UTC+8 preferred, although we'll also consider candidates in
UTC+1 to UTC+3 if they have the right skills and experience.

Please mail developers+hn@simplepay.cloud and include a direct link to an open
source contribution you've made, or an issue you've logged, no matter how
small.

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Enterprise
Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest materials and
chemicals companies. With the Uncountable Web Platform and our optimization
algorithms, our customers get better products to the market in half the time.
We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are located in the Design
District in SF.

Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $120k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spearhead the
development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is heavily product-
driven and comes with challenges across the stack.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
Rezo
Cloudcraft | Senior Software Engineers; Graphic Artists | REMOTE only | Full-
time [https://cloudcraft.co](https://cloudcraft.co)

We're looking for:

\- Full-stack Senior Software Engineers with React & Node.js experience.

\- Graphic Artists with technical chops (please include your portfolio when
applying).

Cloudcraft provides tools for software developers, currently focusing on AWS
architecture design. Join our small 100% remote team and you will have the
chance to make a big impact and take ownership of projects and your own work.

Our ideal candidate is self-motivated, has excellent written and verbal
communication skills, and is always looking to improve and learn. Previous
experience with AWS services, contributing to open source or personal github
projects and any additional programming languages are a big plus but not a
must.

Our stack consists of modern JavaScript with React on the frontend and Node.js
on the backend and literally every single AWS service due to our product's
unique nature. You'll have the opportunity for a lot of learning and
experimenting on the job!

We're bootstrapped, profitable and growing. Competitive salary and serious
about work-life balance. Work from anywhere in the world. To apply please
email jobs@cloudcraft.co with your resume or any links you'd like us to check
out, and include "HN: [Position] Cloudcraft" in the subject line. Even if
you've applied before, please do feel free to apply again. No recruiters or
agencies please.

------
reginagant
ONSITE | Software Developer | Montreal, QC | Full TIme
|[https://www.precision-analytics.ca/careers-precision-
analyti...](https://www.precision-analytics.ca/careers-precision-analytics)

Precision Analytics is a startup based in Montreal, Canada, specializing in
health data science. We harness the latest techniques in data science as tools
for faster, better decision-making in the fields of biopharmaceuticals,
health, and life sciences. We combine high-level analytics with thoughtful
automation to provide fast, actionable insights from data. Our software
solutions combine all three pillars of data science: data infrastructure,
analytics, and communication.

As a company, we’re excited to continue building our talented team, forging
relationships with organizations doing cutting-edge research, and solving
challenging problems together. Our clients are working to solve exciting
scientific problems, from innovative cancer research to scaling production of
cannabis pharmaceuticals.

We are looking for a Software Developer Check out the Position Description
here---> [https://www.precision-analytics.ca/careers-precision-
analyti...](https://www.precision-analytics.ca/careers-precision-analytics).

------
tbabej
ProteinQure - [https://proteinqure.com/](https://proteinqure.com/) |
Computational drug design | Various engineering roles | Toronto (onsite)

At ProteinQure, we are building a computational platform for design of protein
therapeutics. Our mission is to help to create a world where drugs are
engineered, not discovered. We work on treatments for cancer, diabetes,
asthma, and cardiovascular diseases, among others, and partner with industry
leaders in drug discovery to generate novel therapeutics outside of the
conventional chemical space.

Our technology combines computational biophysical models with statistical and
machine learning approaches to enable us to search across vast spaces of
protein therapeutics. We build and deploy these computational modules using a
scalable cloud computing infrastructure and complement their predictions with
results from wet lab experiments. We utilize advanced computing architectures
based on high-performance GPUs, TPUs and investigate novel methodologies in
biophysical modelling.

We are a seed-stage company and have just recently raised our $4M USD seed
round by some of the top Silicon Valley and Canadian investors. We are rapidly
expanding our 8-person multidisciplinary team and hiring across a range of
engineering roles: Frontend, Backend, Infrastructure / Devops, ML engineers,
statisticians and computer scientists.

For more details about the roles and the company, check out our job
descriptions:
[https://proteinqure.com/hiring.html](https://proteinqure.com/hiring.html)

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers, Product Designers, Project
Managers | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) | ONSITE
[https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://fanduel.design/careers/](https://fanduel.design/careers/)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS, Android, DevOps Engineers,
Product Designers, Project Managers.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

If you want me to refer you or have any questions, feel free to get in touch
with me via email.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
Alphadraconia
Eduplaytion AS | Senior Game Developer | Bergen, Norway | ONSITE |
en.eduplaytion.no

Traditional education relies too much on repetition and learning out of
context. Our company’s mission is to enable learning through play and
mastering the material through genuine engagement. Our goal is to develop
mini-games that cultivate student's math and problem-solving skills. The
learning process is the game! By applying the techniques of video game design
to learning, we can teach kids to learn and love math, science, or any other
subject that can be turned into a game! A cast of likable, interesting
characters help the student throughout the game, putting the math skills they
learn in the context of a compelling story. Successfully completing these
tasks results in large and visible changes in the game's environment. Players
don’t realise they’re learning – they’re just having fun!

Job description

As a developer at our company, you will be working alongside our UI and
illustration artists creating various mini-games based on our game designer’s
descriptions and iterate them* based on user feedback.

General requirements

\- Strong knowledge of C# and OOP principles \- Solid understanding of Unity
\- Excellent oral and writing English skills \- Outgoing, responsible and
structured, and always looking out for ways to learn and grow \- Experience in
game design and graphic design is a bonus

Contract length

4 months (with possibility of extension)

All potential candidates will be given a small assignment to assure that they
hold the required level of expertise and problem-solving capabilities.

I am more than happy to answer your questions at
kristoffer(at)eduplaytion(dot)no.

------
jacobbudin
Kettle | Senior BE and Senior FE/React | NYC | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Kettle is a growing, award-winning digital agency. We are a team of thinkers,
makers, and storytellers who love working together to build ambitious, human-
centric experiences. We create digital-first products, content, and campaigns
through carefully crafted partnerships with the leading brands of today and
tomorrow.

\---

Senior Back-end Web Developer (FT / On-site NYC)

\- Build complex, dynamic web applications from prototyping to deployment
using modern MVC frameworks and design patterns \- 4+ years experience in PHP,
Python, or Ruby \- Working knowledge of Docker containers, virtual machines,
and automated provisioning

More info/apply: [https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-back-end-web-
devel...](https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-back-end-web-
developer-1803484)

\---

Senior Front-end Web Developer (FT or freelance / On-site NYC)

\- 5+ years experience in front-end web development \- Comprehensive knowledge
of HTML, CSS, and JavaScript \- A track record of building component-based
SPAs using React

More info/apply: [https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-front-end-web-
deve...](https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-front-end-web-
developer-1803492)

\---

Have questions? Reach out to me directly: jacob {@} wearekettle.com

------
DentalWings
Dental Wings | Montreal (CA), Berlin, Chemnitz (GER), Lyon (FR) | ONSITE |
Various engineering roles | Full-time

* About us *

Dental Wings was founded in 2007 and is a fast-growing international company
active in the dynamic field of dental CAD/CAM technologies.

Our main activities cover design (CAD) and diagnostic software development
(guided surgery), scanning hardware development, scanning equipment
manufacturing, customer support, sales, marketing, logistics, and
administration. Our products are sold and used in over 50 countries.

Our mission is to help our customers improve the lives of millions of dental
patients worldwide!

* Our team *

Our team fosters an environment of honesty, trust, and openess. We strive to
grow, learn, improve and innovate as individuals and as a company. We do our
utmost to support our colleagues, emphasize communication and value a good
work-life balance.

We use SCRUM and Kanban methods. Our tool stack involves Redmine, Slack, Git,
Eclipse, JavaFX, JOGL, Gerrit, Jenkins, JUnit and Sonar.

* Open positions *

[https://dentalwings.com/working-at-dental-
wings/](https://dentalwings.com/working-at-dental-wings/)

\- Java CAD/CAM and C++ software engineers (Berlin, Chemnitz, Montreal)

\- Test engineers and Tech Support developer (Chemnitz)

------
gghootch
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 40-80k +
equity

Secfi is the pre-wealth advisor for startup employees. Figuring out what to do
with your equity-based compensation is complicated and expensive and is
therefore ignored and neglected. Secfi makes handling startup equity
compensation simple and affordable. We build technology that helps employees
make the right decisions for their equity compensation.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

An exciting challenge we’re working on next is an exercise planning tool that
tells you what you should do with your equity based on your personal.

Things have been going very well here at Secfi, and we’re looking to add 10
more people to our Amsterdam team in 2019. We have a variety of engineering
vacancies including frontend and full stack JavaScript engineers:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Questions? Please email careers@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
dbRM
OpSourced | DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | Hiring Junior to Senior
Levels

[https://opsourced.com](https://opsourced.com)

OpSourced is a team of DevOps Experts providing DevOps-as-a-Service, Lift &
Shift Operations, and project based DevOps consulting services for companies
around the globe. We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like
they would an internal DevOps team.

You'll work with all the major cloud providers and on-prem solutions, while
managing fleets of instances and containers, along with their automation,
orchestration, monitoring, and alert response. If you've ever wanted to work
at a scale that few companies do, you'll find the right challenge here with
us!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby, Python, Elixir, Java, or Javascript

* Experience with config management or automation frameworks. (i.e. Ansible / Terraform / Puppet / Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure in a Linux Environment.

* Strong DevOps experience and Customer Service mindset.

* Self Motivated and Diligent.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation.

* U.S. Residents Only.

Interested? Tell us what you can bring to the team by emailing
hiring@opsourced.com !

------
tylerchill
Zocdoc | Multiple Engineering + Manager Positions | New York, NY | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://www.zocdoc.com/](https://www.zocdoc.com/)

Zocdoc is the tech company at the beginning of a better healthcare experience.
Every day, we are driven by our mission to give power to the patient, building
products and services that simplify and streamline the overall healthcare
journey for patients and providers, delivering the modern healthcare
experience they expect and deserve.

If you've ever struggled to figure out your health insurance, Zocdoc has you
covered! Our main, consumer-facing product allows users to search for doctors
based on the insurance that they take and make appointments without making a
single phone call.

Please feel free to reach out to me at tyler{dot}hill{at}zocdoc{dot}com for
any questions!

Senior Full-Stack Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/2d6653861](https://grnh.se/2d6653861)

Principal Data Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/1498f6811](https://grnh.se/1498f6811)

Engineering Manager - [https://grnh.se/c855f9311](https://grnh.se/c855f9311)

Senior Manager of IT - [https://grnh.se/d5e636761](https://grnh.se/d5e636761)

Technical Support Specialist -
[https://grnh.se/6dd589fa1](https://grnh.se/6dd589fa1)

------
sangerSCB
Santa Cruz Bicycles and Cervelo | Jr-Mid Front End Developer Salt Lake City,
UT | Full Time | Onsite

Santa Cruz and Cervelo Bicycles are looking for a front end developer to join
our new shared web development team. You’ll work with a small team to create
great online experiences as we enhance our rider facing and dealer facing web
platforms.

Since we are a small team you’ll need to wear many hats. This candidate will
need to have great design skills, and the development skills to translate
design to production code, along with the pragmatism to prioritize getting
things done vs pixel perfectness. We presently have Magento and Drupal in
production but you’ll be part of the team responsible for selecting the
technologies to move us into the future, so language experience is less
important than a desire to learn.

Requirements: HTML, CSS, JS, and 1 year of professional development
experience.

If you have a passion for bikes, design, and development, please send your
resume and portfolio, or any questions to me! Email address can be found in
profile

~~~
zmcpherson
I didn't find your email address in your profile. Would you mind posting it
here?

~~~
sangerSCB
Fixed! Sorry about that!

~~~
mahaveer0suthar
I don't see email yet

~~~
zmcpherson
He posted it in his profile. Check out his profile here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sangerSCB](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sangerSCB)

------
roger_lee
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Human Interest (formerly Captain401) is a Y Combinator-backed company that
offers an easy and affordable 401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce.
We've built an automated, paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small
and medium-sized businesses to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees --
something that only 14% of them are able to do today. In doing so, we're
empowering businesses of any size to safeguard the financial futures of their
employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2018/03/20/human-i...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2018/03/20/human-
interest/). If you've wanted to join a company with product-market fit and
help scale a growing business, this is the perfect time to start talking to
us.

We're a dynamic team of ~65 in downtown San Francisco and looking to hire
across all departments, including:

* Software Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Product Manager

* Data Analytics Lead

* Web Developer - Growth

* Talent Acquisition Specialist

Please apply at
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

------
helenamunoz
Portchain (container shipping startup) | Full-stack software engineer | Remote
| Copenhagen, Denmark

Requirements:

5 years minimum of professional experience in Software Engineering. Experience
with any or all of the following technologies is a plus: Node.js, React,
TypeScript. Startup experience valued.

Our company:

Did you know that 90% of all goods globally are transported through a
container, and the largest container vessels are 400 meters long and can
transport 20,000 containers at a time? The container shipping industry is the
back-bone and enabler of global trade, but it is struggling. At its core the
industry is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels globally
are delayed coming into port, and key planning processes are done manually on
a global scale. This leads to high operational costs, lost revenue, and
unnecessarily high greenhouse gas emissions

Portchain is a 2 year old Danish container shipping startup devoted to help
container carriers and terminals reduce operational complexity and optimize
planning. We apply cutting-edge AI leading to both a better bottom line and
less greenhouse gas emissions.

We are an international team of 15 people serving a global customer base and
several of the largest companies in the industry. We have received $5M in
funding to expand the team in order to serve our increasing customer traction.

Apply here: [https://www.portchain.com/careers/full-stack-software-
engine...](https://www.portchain.com/careers/full-stack-software-engineer/)

------
esilverberg2
Perry Street Software | VP Engineering | New York | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.scruff.com](https://www.scruff.com) &
[https://www.jackd.com](https://www.jackd.com)

Perry Street Software, owners of two of the worlds largest gay social dating
apps, SCRUFF and Jack'd, is hiring a VP of Engineering. Ideal candidates have
a minimum of 7 years of professional software development experience, 3+ years
managing development teams, and have shipped major software projects. You will
be responsible for managing projects distributed across a team of 15
engineers, some based in NYC and others based in remote home offices.

There are myriad skills our VP of Engineering must possess and cultivate, but
the most important are sincere empathy, crystal clear communication, and
technical excellence. These skills are equally weighted. The VP of Engineering
is a hybrid role with one foot in management and the other in engineering, and
acts as a liaison between project expectations and development tasks.

For more info, check out our website at:
[https://www.scruff.com/en/careers/vpeng](https://www.scruff.com/en/careers/vpeng)

------
orenyk
Yale University (yale.edu) | New Haven, CT | Software Engineer | Full-time |
Onsite

Yale University is a world-renowned institution of higher learning and
research, dedicated to expanding and sharing knowledge, inspiring innovation,
and preserving cultural and scientific information for future generations.

The Application Development team at Yale's Information Technology Services
department is looking for a Software Engineer. We’re an in-house custom
development “consultancy” building and maintaining small to medium sized web
and mobile applications in support of research, teaching and learning, and
other University activities. We also run the Student Developer & Mentorship
Program where we train and hire students to work on some of our custom
development projects.

We're looking for a developer to build high-quality, well-tested, and robust
web and mobile applications (our primary stack is Rails and React), make and
guide application architecture decisions, and help to support and remediate
existing applications. Ideal candidates will be self-motivated, collaborative,
and passionate about education and mentoring others.

The job position should be posted in the next few days, in the meantime if you
have any questions please reach out to me at oren {dot} kanner {at} yale {dot}
edu. Thanks!

------
ssutch3
BRD | Stealth Cryptocurrency Project | San Francisco, CA / Bend, OR / Chicago,
IL / Tokyo, Japan / Remote Welcome

I [Samuel Sutch, CTO] am hiring for a stealth project team. Our main product,
BRD, is a cryptocurrency wallet currently supporting over 150 assets. We are
looking to add many more assets as well as dramatically improve the user
experience in our app, as well as potentially develop new lines of business.

The two roles I am hiring for right now are:

\- Senior Java Architect - will be tasked with leading development of the
backend stack and owning architecture.

\- Senior Devops Engineer - tasked with deploying and scaling out the system,
automating deployments, monitoring, alerting.

Our stack is Java 11 / Spring Boot / Cassandra / Kafka / Zookeeper / Postgres.
Our deployment target is multi-cloud with some dedicated hardware for certain
services.

Our company is almost entirely remote, but we have some offices where groups
of people are, primarily San Francisco, Bend, and Chicago. If you're in one of
those areas, great, but there's no pressure to work from the office. You can
read more about our mission here:
[https://brd.com/careers](https://brd.com/careers) (note: these jobs are not
yet listed there)

Please send your resume to sam@brd.com

------
siempohn
Siempo | Senior Android Dev / Tech Lead | Oakland, California | ONSITE |
REMOTE | [http://www.findsiempo.com](http://www.findsiempo.com)

We built the first smartphone interface designed to protect users from
addicting apps. Our beta has won awards and been recognized as a leader in the
humane technology movement.

We take self-care seriously and prioritize life over work. We're an open-
source, community-financed, Public Benefit Corporation with > 50% of our cap
table identifying as a woman, POC or LGBTQ+. You get the idea.

What should the home screen of the planet look like in this time of
transition? Our vision is a beautiful world in which the technology we build
fortifies human strengths and protects human vulnerabilities. Siempo products
will represent what it means to build tech that supports wellbeing, authentic
human connection, time spent on what matters most. In the process we aim to
create a new center of gravity for ethical innovation in Silicon Valley, and
accelerate the market adoption of humane technology.

Feel free to get in contact with me (Co-Founder of Siempo) directly via
andrew@siempo.co. For more information about Siempo visit
[http://www.findsiempo.com](http://www.findsiempo.com)

------
0xsra0x
Security Risk Advisors | CyberSOC Consultant / Red Team Operator |
Philadelphia PA, USA | REMOTE (USA) | Full Time

SRA is looking for a SOC Consultant specific to night and morning watch.
Responsibilities include eyes on glass security monitoring for threats and use
of the latest security monitoring technologies to detect malware and hackers.
Consultants will use Security Information Event Management tools (SIEM),
Endpoint Detection & Response tools (EDR), and Network Security Monitoring
tools (NSM) such as FireEye, Fidelis, Splunk, Intel/McAfee, RSA, IBM,
Symantec, Resilient, Cybereason, Tanium, CarbonBlack, Bro and Snort.

Become a part of our Red Team! We're looking for people to help improve our
capabilities in performing stealthy, highly targeted attacks against our
clients. We want someone who doesn't blanch when it comes to using certutil to
reconstruct a base64 encoded payload on a Windows server because the upload
capacity was too limited to upload the full payload. Someone who is willing to
write a perl script to forward ports on a GNU/Linux server to pivot into a
privileged network. If that and writing custom web-shells and creating custom
attacks for specific client profiles interest you, this is the role for you.

PM if interested in either!

------
drey08
BPF Korea | Seoul, Korea | Backend Engineers & Crytographers | Full Time |
Onsite | [https://bosagora.io/pdf/DDev.pdf](https://bosagora.io/pdf/DDev.pdf)

Our mission is to develop an open-source proof-of-stake cryptocurrency, with a
democratic decision-making process based on the Congress Network feature[1].

We use the D programming language. Note that we have successfully on-boarded
many developers unfamiliar with the language.

We love open-source, and we frequently contribute back. You can find our work
on: [https://github.com/bpfkorea/](https://github.com/bpfkorea/)

We use the Agile methodology and Scrum to track our progress in delivering the
product. There is no micro-management, and there is lots of freedom to
innovate. Fun white-boarding sessions abound!

Every day after 6:30PM we offer free beer & snacks!

We are a cultural mix of Korean and international people. Our CTO is a long-
time open-source contributor to the D language. We've had several hires which
relocated to Korea, and they haven't looked back!

Interested? E-mail us at: careers@bosagora.io

More info on our website:
[https://bosagora.io/pdf/DDev.pdf](https://bosagora.io/pdf/DDev.pdf)

[1]
[https://www.bosagora.io/pdf/BOScoinWhitePaper.pdf](https://www.bosagora.io/pdf/BOScoinWhitePaper.pdf)

------
estlin08
Remind | Backend, Fullstack | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Remind is building a communications platform for education, to help every
student succeed.

We are a mission-driven startup with lots of passion, lots of integrity, and
lots of users — 31 million MAU!

As a team of < 30 engineers serving those millions of users (the whole company
is about 85 people), each of us makes a huge impact on the business — and on
the lives of the teachers, students, and parents using our platform!

Do you:

\- like to move fast (but try not to break things)?

\- want to drive engineering quality and rigor?

\- thrive in the complexity, ambiguity, and rapid change of a startup
environment?

\- collaborate cross-functionally to get stuff done?

\- want to regularly see heartwarming messages from teachers about the
difference your product is making in the lives of kids?

Please consider applying:

Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=496462)

Fullstack:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809)

Remote work is fine, within 3 hours of Pacific Time.

~~~
batok
Hi, are these jobs only for US citizens?

------
sebslomski
Pure Labs | Software Engineer (React.js or/ and Django) | Munich, Germany |
ONSITE

We support corporates & early stage startups as partner for building digital
products. With our expert team lead by founders, CxOs & VPs of successful
startups, we cover the whole product development process – in-house. Our track
record of 6 co-ventured companies and 30+ happy clients in just 6 years is
proof of our expertise.

We are looking for a Software Engineer to join our team working on digital
products, mostly working with either React.js or Django (We are staffing
multiple positions, it's not required to have both skills).

What to expect:

\- An exceptionally talented team, led by experienced serial entrepreneurs
with a solid track record.

\- A clear vision to create an environment where people can be successful &
most efficient building tech products.

\- 100% responsibility for what you do & lot of room to grow.

\- A yearly budget of 1.000 Euro budget for personal growth.

\- Top notch devices also for personal use.

\- On-the-job coaching and regular, detailed feedback for your personal
development.

\- Yearly company vacation (We went to Italy this year :-))

Feel free to get in contact with me (Co-Founder of Pure Labs) directly via
sebastian@purelabs.io. For more information about Pure Labs visit
[https://purelabs.io](https://purelabs.io) or
[http://jobs.purelabs.io](http://jobs.purelabs.io).

------
rvolk
Foxbox Digital is looking for passionate and talented Software Engineers
(React, Elixir) and Project Managers to join our engineering-focused product
development agency. Do you take pride in your work, and want to constantly
improve your skills? Do you want to work on a small team environment and want
to be heard?

We build software for our clients using the latest software development and
project management practices and we love what we do. We're a remote-first
company based in Chicago and we'd love to have you on our team.

Software Engineer - React, React Native - REMOTE, N/C/S America
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-
engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-engineer/)

Software Engineer - Elixir, React Native - REMOTE, N/C/S America
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/elixir-software-
engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/elixir-software-engineer/)

Sr. Software Engineer - React, React Native - ONSITE, Chicago, IL
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/sr-software-engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/sr-
software-engineer/)

------
wetherc
State Auto | Tech Lead | Columbus, Ohio | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://stateauto.com](https://stateauto.com)

We're a 100-year-old insurance company that's in the process of re-inventing
itself as a tech company that happens to sell insurance.[0] Our team is at the
front of this transformation: we develop proofs of concept and prototypes to
evaluate technologies and techniques that can make State Auto better and
faster, and at a lower cost, in support of our internal and external
customers. The sort of core mantra for our group is to fail fast and fail
forward: we recognize that a lot of what we do will not be a fit for the
company and might never progress beyond the PoC stage. That makes throughput
really critical for us: our typical PoC concludes within about 4—6 weeks.[1]
Sometimes this is an evaluation of a vendored product, most times it's
building out our own in-house solution from FOSS components.

Current stack: Python, React, AWS, Linux, Docker/Kubernetes, TensorFlow

What we offer: competitive compensation; full medical/dental/vision; 401(k);
unlimited PTO; no dress code

Reach out to me directly at <christopher.wetherill@stateauto.com> if
interested

[0] --- [https://www.dispatch.com/news/20180422/state-auto-ceo-
readie...](https://www.dispatch.com/news/20180422/state-auto-ceo-readies-
insurer-for-wave-of-change) [1] --- Only mentioning this because "IT at an
insurance company" usually means "months-long development cycles." That ain't
us.

------
jidemoto
Ripcord | Multiple Software Engineering Positions | Hayward, California |
Full-time, Onsite | [https://www.ripcord.com/](https://www.ripcord.com/)

Ripcord is the world's first robotic paper digitization company. We’re going
after the outmoded, but very large paper records market (think, medical
records, company HR records, company financial records, legal case files,
etc). For 30 years the world has been talking about the paperless office, but
have yet to realize it. Our mission is to be the company that takes the world
paperless. We are doing this by building a first of its kind robotic machine
and software platform that will completely transform the records management
market.

We are growing our awesome team that works on Canopy -- Ripcord's intelligence
platform that helps customers find their diamonds in the rough. Our tech stack
is React, JVM languages (Java / Kotlin), and a number of AWS services. Two
positions are currently open, but check back soon for more:

\- Senior Front End Software Engineer \- Senior Full Stack Software Engineer

If you're interested, apply with us at
[https://www.ripcord.com/career/](https://www.ripcord.com/career/)

------
roblim1
Handshake | San Francisco, Denver, or Remote |
[https://www.joinhandshake.com](https://www.joinhandshake.com)

Handshake is the leading career network for college students in America. Our
mission is to democratize opportunity for students everywhere. Every student
should have an equal opportunity to build a meaningful career regardless of
where they go to school, what they major in, or who they know. Our community
includes 14 million students/alum at 700+ universities, as well as 300,000
employers recruiting on Handshake.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/handshake](https://www.keyvalues.com/handshake)

See all of our open roles:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake?gh_src=e773bb5e1](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake?gh_src=e773bb5e1)

Tech Stack: - Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Google Cloud
Platform, Kubernetes - Frontend: Typescript, React, Redux - Data: BigQuery,
BigTable, DataFlow, DataProc

------
weej
Netflix | Backend Software Developer (multiple roles) | Los Gatos or Los
Angeles, CA | Onsite | Full-Time

We are currently ramping up our engineering efforts in the content creation
space with a heavy investment and focus on efficiency and automation for
studio productions. The Studio Productions Engineering team is responsible for
building a portfolio of services to automate and optimize the production
processes for movies and television shows. Key parts of the workflow are:
production planning, location scouting, scheduling and tracking etc. This is a
new area of investment for Netflix and this team is expected to grow
significantly in the coming years. The services built by this team will drive
a suite of applications provisioned across a number of devices, including
mobile and desktop, used globally by Netflix Studios and its production
partners.

Multiple Roles (not all posted online) - feel free to reach out to me
directly. I lead our Studio Productions Engineering group: cbarker@netflix.com

* [https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/869644](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/869644)

* [https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/868897](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/868897)

------
bcs283
BrightHire | New York, NY | Full Time

BrightHire is a stealth seed-funded startup with a mission to transform how
every company in the world hires. We use speech recognition and NLP to make
the hiring process vastly more efficient, effective and fair for companies and
candidates. We’re backed by the investors behind Instacart, Hashicorp,
MongoDB, DataDog, DoorDash, Casper and other breakout companies. The founders
combine 20+ years experience building and selling HR tech products and scaling
high growth startups.

We're hiring for a Founding & Lead Engineer. This role is an opportunity to
help define a product from the ground up that will impact thousands of
companies and millions of people, delighting users and pushing technology
boundaries. It includes a substantial equity stake in the business and
competitive salary.

You will:

* Set the technical vision for and lead the build of the alpha, beta, etc.

* Transform how companies hire with bleeding edge ML, NLP, audio recognition algorithms, etc.

* Work closely with the founders to define and test core product hypotheses

* Hire and lead the initial technical team, including full-time hires and contractors

* Lay the groundwork for a strong company and engineering culture

* Partner closely with the founders and directly impact building a big business

Job Details: [https://angel.co/company/brighthire/jobs/586444-founding-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/brighthire/jobs/586444-founding-engineer)

------
ST_HR
SecurityTrails.com|Sales Development Representative | remote, full-time|
[https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3](https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3)
| hello@securitytrails.com

SecurityTrails is looking for a motivated and talented Sales Development
Representative to join our growing team. Your primary responsibility is to
help turn leads into qualified opportunities by partnering with marketing and
sales to create and execute on program and outbound lead generation campaigns.
This position requires heavy outbound phone calling, qualification,
consultative selling skills and tight collaboration with the Account
Executives to generate new opportunities. The SDR will be expected to report
on qualification and call activity and stay thoroughly informed on all
products and the IT Security industry in general.

Get an insight of our working remote culture
[https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-
remotely](https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-remotely) !

Join us on
[https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7](https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7)

------
dalex00
ABOUTYOU.com | Backend PHP Developer - for Hamburg’s first Unicorn company
(m/w/d) + 40 other open positions see here
[http://bit.ly/2KaP3tZ](http://bit.ly/2KaP3tZ) | Hamburg, Germany| ONSITE,
Relocation/VISA, Fulltime offered - relocation support

Who we are:ABOUT YOU is one of the fastest growing eCommerce startups in
Europe. The company was founded in 2014, since then it already got to the
place of being the second largest fashion e-commerce retailer in Europe -
being live in 10 countries and reached a company valuation of 1 billion $ in
2019.

ABOUT YOU is a fashion online shop, but we are a tech company first. More than
⅓ of our employees are developers. Our > 150 developers originally from 30
different nations ensure that we keep our > 8 million app installs up to date
and our over 15 million active users per month happy. When dealing with each
other, we believe in flat hierarchies and open and honest communication. We
don’t cling to a certain idea. New information leads to new decisions, which
we are open to.

5 years old - 7 markets in 4 years 461 million EUR revenue in fiscal year
2018/19 > 1 billion USD company value > 600 employees from over 30
nationalities - office in city center location Short Video about us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=acYbrTxdZtI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=acYbrTxdZtI)
aboutyou.com & cloud.aboutyou.com

About the Job & Apply at [http://bit.ly/2KaBV7Y](http://bit.ly/2KaBV7Y)

------
marceng
SentiLink | Software Engineer (backend, platform, infra, machine learning,
data science) | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA | sentilink.com

SentiLink prevents synthetic fraud, an emerging fraud vector in which
fraudsters open accounts using name/DOB/SSN combinations that don't correspond
to real people. Our partners include top ten US banks, fintechs, and
alternative lenders. We're backed by investors including Andreessen Horowitz,
Max Levchin (Affirm CEO/PayPal Co-Founder), and former presidents/CEO's of
Visa, Transunion, HSBC, and Citi.

We recently closed a $14M Series A [1] and are hiring software engineers to
help us build our identity platform. Our tech stack uses Go (for the API part)
and Python (for the ML part) on k8s and the work involves a lot of complex and
sensitive data.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink](https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink).

[1] [https://businessinsider.com/synthetic-fraud-detection-
startu...](https://businessinsider.com/synthetic-fraud-detection-startup-
sentilink-raises-14-million-2019-3)

------
stocard
Stocard | Android Engineer | Mannheim, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, RELOCATION,
FULL-TIME |
[https://stocardapp.com/en/de/jobs](https://stocardapp.com/en/de/jobs)

STOCARD - THE MOBILE WALLET - with 40 Million users around the globe

Stocard is looking for whole-hearted Android developers! Join our team and
help us build the worlds leading mobile wallet - currently with over 40 Mio.
users. Stocard is one of the few Android Excellence apps selected by the
Google team and has been listed as one of the best apps of the year by Apple.

Some great projects our Android Engineers have been working on lately:

\- Our mobile payment solution which is built on top of multiple third-party
services

\- Building features tightly integrated with location based services

\- Making the app context aware with the help of the Google Awareness API

\- Improvement of our sync framework which enables our users to perform most
actions even while offline

Read more and apply:
[https://stocardapp.com/en/de/jobs/142f0edc-6c8b-45da-9ed8-8a...](https://stocardapp.com/en/de/jobs/142f0edc-6c8b-45da-9ed8-8aef91a5b3fa#Android-
Developer)

Our team is looking forward to getting to know you! Any questions?
schwarcz@stocard.de

------
clem109
Thriva | Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite
[https://thriva.co](https://thriva.co)

We’re building a personalised healthcare service that will change the way
people approach their health. We think it's too hard to understand what’s
going on inside our bodies — leading to big problems later on as our
lifestyles catch up with us. We want to change that, hopefully with your help!
With at-home tests and a slick platform, you can finally track what's really
going on inside your body. And that’s just the start of it!

Full job descriptions can be found here:
[https://thriva.co/careers](https://thriva.co/careers)

For developers, our tech stack:

\- Javascript, Vue.js, Vuex - for our frontend applications and websites

\- Nuxt.js - for our server side rendered marketing website

\- Ruby, Rails, - powers our APIs and some of our internal frontends

\- Jest, Cypress - for testing

\- Storybook & private NPM modules - for managing our UI component library

\- Heroku, AWS, Docker - for most of our infrastructure

\- Postgresql, RabbitMQ, Redis - for data and async messaging

\- Github, CircleCI - for source control and continuous integration

If you have experience in other languages or frameworks such as React,
Angular, Polymer please feel free to apply.

You can email at me at clem [@at] thriva[.dot]co for more info

------
rayhano
[TBD - negotiating domain] | Designer who can code (node/python preferred)|
LONDON, UK | Onsite, full time |
[http://linkedin.com/in/Ray5D](http://linkedin.com/in/Ray5D)

Hi, I’m Ray.

I founded Unmortgage, the new way to buy a home without a mortgage.

After securing a partnership with Allianz for an initial fund of £500m and
also the largest seed round in Europe (probably ever) of £10m, I’ve stepped
down as CEO to work on something new.

I have designed a new business that adds such value to people’s lives that
they trust us for buying essential financial services: mortgages, insurance,
high-Speed broadband.

I’m looking for someone to work side-by-side with me.

The goal is to be up-and-running within a few months and generating several
million pounds worth of profit by this time next year.

I have several potential venture and private equity backers to help us grow,
but I’m keen to get as far as we can bootstrapped.

There is additionally an opportunity to roll-up 7 existing businesses which
generate over £1bn in revenue today. They would cost c.£200m to acquire. Hence
lining up private equity.

Just to provide a flavour of my ambition.

Happy to chat and answer any questions - I tend to be an open book, as I find
that is the best way to learn and build trust: rayhan@rafiqomar.com

------
DGAP
Favor Delivery | Austin, Texas (TX) | Android, Frontend, Senior, Backend, Test
Automation, QA Manager | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/askfavor?lever-
via=WUDy1PL7mZ](https://jobs.lever.co/askfavor?lever-via=WUDy1PL7mZ)

We're an on-demand delivery company based solely in Texas and growing
rapidly."Favor’s mission is ‘Anything Delivered’. Our engineers make high-
touch logistics happen. The Favor technology platform is the engine behind the
business enabling millions of Favors. Our technology efficiently manages the
real-time assignment of Runners to Favors, facilitates communication between
customers, Runners, and support, keeps thousands of customer and Runner mobile
applications in sync, and more."

Usual benefits & perks including: \- Complimentary meals, commuter benefits,
dependent care, and delivery credit \- Unlimited PTO \- Brand new dedicated
office space \- Premium health, vision, dental and 401(k) options

Feel free to comment here or on find me on Twitter for questions - I work on
the engineering team.

Tech stach and keywords: PHP, Kotlin, Scala, Python, Java, Node.js, React,
MySQL, Kafka, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, AWS, Elasticsearch, XCUITest,
Selenium, JUnit, NUnit, Espresso

------
dbesemer
OmniSci | San Francisco, CA | Back End Developer, Front End Developer

OmniSci ([https://www.omnisci.com](https://www.omnisci.com)) is a venture
funded Series C startup company that builds a software platform for
interactive analytics of big data. Our product features a lightning-fast open
source GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that leverages
the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can run queries
against big data sets orders of magnitude faster than other systems, and since
the results are on the GPUs, we can efficiently visualize the result sets with
the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our 350-million-record Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 12-billion-record ships demo
([https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships](https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships))
for an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

\- Back End Developer: Engineers with strong experience in C++ and
database/systems programming. Knowledge of CUDA, LLVM, and X64 Optimization
are a major plus.

\- Front End Developer: Engineers with strong experience in JavaScript and
React/Redux. Ideal candidate has good design sense and a data visualization
background.

Compensation, equity, and benefits are competitive. Apply at
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

------
rockyfarmer
Kira Systems | Multiple Senior Software Developers | Toronto, Canada | Remote
| Onsite | [https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com)

Kira Systems is a powerful machine learning software that identifies,
extracts, and analyzes text in your contracts and other documents. Our
software is intuitive and easy-to-use to uncover relevant information for some
of the largest law firms, professional services and corporate companies in the
world.

We are always looking for talented people to join our team locally, remotely,
and offer support for those looking to relocate to our headquarters in
Toronto.

We're hiring Machine Learning Devs, Security Engineering Lead and Developers
to work in all areas of our stack. Possibilities include working on Clojure
web server, backend data processing services, and both our platform API and
SDK. We use PostgreSQL to store our data and don’t hide SQL behind big
frameworks. We also use many other popular technologies such as Go, RabbitMQ,
Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and Docker.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers) or
email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Come write software to make cell cultures grow in custom made robots! We're a
16 person startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a
great addition to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and
customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 4 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has been.
The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity and
exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send our CTO an email:
matt@culturebiosciences.com

Here's the full hiring post:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHJERNKeFJzd2c)

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | senior full stack developer | onsite | visa |
relocation | internships

    
    
      Senior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> https://grnh.se/3e42c14e1
      

We are 65 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our international treatments marketplace and insurance products.
Among other tech we are using go and react in a not-too-granular service
architecture with docker. We are looking for smart and capable individuals
that like to work on the full stack who like to teach, learn and aspire to
high standards. We are building internal- and external-facing software in the
healthcare and insurance space.

features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional team
      20% time for own projects
      dedicated to growth and selfdevelopment
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams, fun-force, rooftop gardening ..
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus
      blue card sponsoring
      office in the heart of Berlin with practical commute and cheap, good food options around

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behavior in their Linux
environment.

We’re just over 30 people & have another year of growth ahead. Questions?
Email them to careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

\- Team Lead, GO Backend
[http://bit.ly/cmdleadgobackend](http://bit.ly/cmdleadgobackend)

\- GO Backend Developer
([http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev)

\- C Linux Software Developer
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

\- Linux Automation Specialist
[https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto](https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto)

\- Open Application [https://bit.ly/cmdimawesome](https://bit.ly/cmdimawesome)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza makes it possible for life-changing products, such as solar + battery
appliances, to be sold _on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across Africa
and Asia.

We've reached millions of people who now have electricity in their homes for
the first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will help reach the 1+ billion more. We are hiring
software engineers (Python + PostgreSQL, JS + React) and other roles in both
San Francisco and Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

You can also read more about Angaza engineering culture on our Key Values
page:

\- [https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza](https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza)

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any agency in the UK. In the last
12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, to over 1.5 million registered
users, without ever charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and have plenty of ambition. We're looking for
people with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (all levels) (C#) | Equity Available | Salary negotiable based
on experience

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://www.openrent.co.uk/press](https://www.openrent.co.uk/press)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

------
EmielMols
Crisp | Software engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Amsterdam, the Netherlands
Crisp is building a new online supermarket in the Netherlands. We believe real
fresh grocery shopping should be better and easier. We launched less than a
year ago, and have since raised a successful Series A.

You are a junior software engineer willing to join our small team working
(mainly) from Amsterdam. You're eager to learn and work with colleagues from
different disciplines such as warehouse operations, category management or
product design.

Our stack is no-nonsense (using sophisticated technologies such as grep,
strace and make), with backend code in golang/php and frontends around react
(native). We prefer generalists over specialists, and willingness to learn
over a long CV.

Reach me directly at emiel%crisp.nl. Please include a CV or linkedin profile.
All messages will be answered. Our recruitment process includes a 30 minute
tech test we ask you to do at home.

Vacancy page:
[https://crisp.jobs/developer/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer/en)

(intern positions available as well: [https://crisp.jobs/developer-
stage/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer-stage/en))

------
jeremywmadison
Audentio | Madison, WI or Rockford, IL | Senior Front End Developer, Back-End
Developer, Graphic Designer, UI/UX Designer, Content & Media Creator, Theme
Designer | Full-Time | Remote, Onsite | [https://audent.io](https://audent.io)

We are a digital design and development agency with a passion for helping our
clients build their communities. Our team thrives on new challenges, and our
company culture promotes continuous improvement and learning. We have built a
diverse portfolio, and are proud of the accomplishments we’ve achieved.

Our company has worked with many impressive, diverse companies in the internet
industry including Yahoo (Rivals, Yahoo Sports), MacRumors, Space.com/Tom’s
Hardware, Worldstar Hip Hop, cPanel, SolusVM, Taser, Schine (Star-Made),
GrassCity, Quantum Entanglement Entertainment, (Scott Pilgrim vs The World,
The Chronicles of Riddick, Pacific Rim) and many others. From local to
international, corporations to indie start-ups, our clients span the globe and
keep our projects interesting.

We are a team of designers and developers that are drawing fast attention from
many companies, and we need your help.

Please reach out to apply@audentio.com and include "HN: " in the subject.

------
ritchieritch26
Mixpanel | Full-stack / Front-End Software Engineers | SF / ATX / SEA |
Fulltime | Onsite | www.mixpanel.com

In a world oversaturated with data, many organizations struggle to identify
the useful patterns and trends they need to make better decisions and achieve
their business goals. At Mixpanel our mission is to increase the rate of
innovation and we’re doing that by building the most advanced analytics
platform. Our award winning platform is helping over 26,000 customers
including 30% of the fortune 100.

We’re helping companies gather customer data, understand behavioral patterns,
why they’re happening and then set goals for influencing behavior and testing
ways to hit them.

Headquartered in San Francisco, we also have offices in New York, Austin,
Seattle, London, France, Barcelona, Singapore, and Amsterdam! Backed by the
biggest names in the investing world such as Andreessen Horowitz, Sequoia,
YCombinator, and a handful of notable individual investors.

Our stack includes Python, Golang, and lots of JavaScript.

Our Open Roles: [https://mixpanel.com/jobs/](https://mixpanel.com/jobs/)

Contact Directly: Ritchie.Tendencia@Mixpanel.com

------
beigeotter
Prisma | Multiple Roles | Berlin, DE |
[https://www.prisma.io/](https://www.prisma.io/)

Prisma is building the data layer for modern applications. Prisma is a suite
of open source database tooling to replace traditional ORMs and simplify
database workflows.

We are a small and dedicated team in Berlin. We're focused on making advanced
data infrastructure developed at large tech companies accessible to all
developers around the world.

Prisma has a really tranquil office located in beautiful Prenzlauer Berg and
for those interested in moving to Berlin, we offer help with relocation!

We work in Rust, TypeScript, and Go.

Open roles:

\- Backend engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4110596002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4110596002)

\- Engineering manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4110596002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4110596002)

\- Junior designer/illustrator:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4374285002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4374285002)

\- Solution engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4110593002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4110593002)

\- Technical writer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4138182002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4138182002)

------
BrunoJo
Pexels | Frontend Ruby on Rails Developer | Remote |
[https://www.pexels.com/](https://www.pexels.com/)

Pexels is one of the biggest, most loved and fastest growing free stock photo
sites in the world. We help millions of creators to easily build beautiful
products and designs by connecting them with talented photographers. Photos
from Pexels were used by companies like Forbes, Buzzfeed, Facebook and many
more.

Work on a product that is used by millions of people and have a huge impact on
our company, the product and our users!

# Your Profile

* 3+ years of development experience with JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3 and Ruby on Rails

* Good understanding of Rails, best practices and conventions

# Your Tasks

* Build new features for Pexels and take part in product decisions

* Work with our designer to implement new designs

* Build a product with an amazing user experience that makes millions of designers, writers and programmers happy

Please get in touch with us through AngelList
([https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs/406774-remote-
frontend-...](https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs/406774-remote-frontend-
ruby-on-rails-developer)) and include your CV, Github profile and anything
else that helps us understand that you are amazing.

------
mtrunkat
Apify | Infrastructure engineer | Prague, Czechia | ONSITE

Apify runs on a highly-scalable infrastructure that processes almost billion
web pages every month. We run on a cluster of Linux servers on Amazon EC2,
store data in MongoDB, DynamoDB, S3, Redis and SQS, and use LogDNA, Newrelic
and CloudWatch for monitoring. The core system is built with Node.js and Apify
actors run in Docker. We're passionate about delivering the best service to
our customers using the best technology possible. Apify is made by developers
for developers. We're building a product that we use ourselves every day.

We're looking for experienced engineers who know how to design and setup
scalable distributed computing systems and who are able to learn quickly and
work independently. You will be helping us improve all parts of the Apify
platform and building our current and future products. Join our team and help
us make the web more programmable!

\-----

Who are we looking for?

\- You have experience with AWS, GCP or some other public cloud

\- You have experience building backend infrastructure and know some of the
technologies mentioned above

\- You know Linux inside out

\- You are skilled at developing and debugging in Node.js, or have this skill
in some other programming language and are willing to learn Node.js

\- Experience with Docker, Kubernetes or other container technology is a plus

\- You are able to speak and write in English

\-----

[https://apify.com/jobs](https://apify.com/jobs)

------
fremont_emeline
BCG Gamma | Senior Software Engineer | Paris or London | Full-Time - Onsite

You are responsible for advanced software solutions; You develop innovative
problem solving solutions will support mission critical decision analytics for
our clientsl; You develop feature enhancements to our platform, develop
industry-leading analytics software solutions and methodologies and provide
talks and papers in industry leading conferences on behalf of BCG Gamma.

Tech: GO, C++, Java, Scala, JavaScript, TypeScript DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes,
CI/CD, Terraform, unix-based command line Full stack development: GraphQL,
React Data: SQL, Spark, Hadoop Data Science and machine learning (Pandas,
Scikit learn) Deep learning (Tensorflow, Keras etc.) Cloud: AWS/Azure/Google

To apply: [https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/CEMA-WESA-
Gamma-X-...](https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/CEMA-WESA-Gamma-X-
Senior-Software-Engineer/10020852)

------
pcrivella
Highstreet Mobile | Backend Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite | Full Time | [https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer/en)

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS and that app
constantly gets better.

You would be designing and developing API's in our middleware. The middleware
is the beating heart of our product. It connects to different e-commerce
providers like Magento, Commerce Cloud, Adyen and many more. You will focus on
scale and performance, will deploy to production every week and will work
closely with our mobile engineers.

Stack: Ruby / Sinatra / Minitest / Redis / OpenAPI Spec / PostgreSQL / Go /
Docker / Kubernetes / Google Cloud / Gitlab CI

We are also looking for:

\- Front-end Engineer ([https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/front-end-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/front-end-engineer/en))

\- QA Engineer ([https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/qa-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/qa-engineer/en))

Apply via the homerun links or contact me at pablo@highstreetmobile.com if you
have any questions.

~~~
seishun
Why do you want to know my address?

~~~
pcrivella
Good question, I think we don't need the address, just country and city to
check if help with relocation is possible, so I'll make HR remove it from the
application form.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
jameslesner
Catawiki | Engineers | Amsterdam, Assen (Netherlands) | Full Time | ONSITE |
VISA | www.catawiki.com

Hello Party People! As one of the fastest growing online companies in Europe
we offer a great opportunity for you to grow as a developer working with an
amazing team of 70+ engineers inside a diverse company with 40 nationalities
and counting!

We have vacancies for back-end, front-end and android developers. On a daily
basis you'll work with Ruby, JS, Swift, Java and Python. If you're into lower
level technologies we have challenges for you helping us scale Nginx, MySQL,
Redis and ElasticSearch, all running in a multi-tenant environment (metal,
AWS, GCP).

Our challenges today include migrating our old Rails platform, create a
seamless integration between our hosting providers and establishing sane
abstractions across all of our applications/services. As well as this we’re
building out our microservice architecture (40 services and counting) and
building out new features for our millions of users.

You can work from two locations in the Netherlands (Amsterdam and Assen) and
we've gotten pretty good at the whole relocation business, so even if you're
outside the country feel free to drop me a line at j.lesner@catawiki.nl with
your resumé (Github/Gitlab will suffice if you don’t have a CV handy)

You can also apply direct on our careers page:
[https://www.catawiki.com/jobs](https://www.catawiki.com/jobs) and you can
read more about our recruitment process here:
[https://github.com/catawiki/join-us](https://github.com/catawiki/join-us).

~~~
guftagu
Recently applied at CataWiki and aced the actual coding problem, but was later
rejected because I failed the 2 hours whiteboard part of the interview. I have
to say, those hours in front of the whiteboard are really not pleasant and I
would have performed much better if I had real-life problems to solve using
real-life tools.

~~~
guftagu
Sorry, but on second thought this reply only lists the negative side of my
experience. On the positive side, CataWiki has been excellent in communication
and sharing feedback throughout the process and they have a really nice office
and great culture. Definitely a place I could see myself working at so the
company itself is not bad, just that the whiteboard part of the interview
process could be improved/replaced.

------
ellisv
Powerley | DevOps Engineer | Royal Oak, MI | Full-time |
[http://www.powerley.com/](http://www.powerley.com/)

Powerley is connecting the smart grid to the smart home and building the next
generation of home energy management.

Here are some of the things we do:

\- Real-time energy use visualization and personalized feedback \- Energy
signal disaggregation to understand of how individual appliances drive
aggregate usage in the home \- Home automation and control using key smart
home protocols (ZigBee, Z-Wave, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth and Thread) \- Identify
problems with appliances before they occur

We're looking a DevOps Engineer to help us build the platform that provides
both the utility and the homeowner a new level of connectivity and
intelligence.

If you have any questions feel free to send me a DM or apply at
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/powerley-9660638b/devops-e...](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/powerley-9660638b/devops-
engineer-62f31504)

Some recent news articles about us:

[1]
[https://www.prweb.com/releases/powerley_named_2019_change_ag...](https://www.prweb.com/releases/powerley_named_2019_change_agent_of_the_year/prweb16468306.htm)

[2] [https://www.elp.com/articles/2019/07/how-utilities-are-
helpi...](https://www.elp.com/articles/2019/07/how-utilities-are-helping-
empower-smart-home-energy-management.html)

~~~
whalesalad
Hi Ellis! For others browsing in the thread... Ellis is a really sharp guy who
would be a total pleasure to work with.

~~~
ellisv
Thanks.

Whalen is a smart(er) guy (and you probably want to work with him instead).

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Montreal, Canada| Rust Engineer (Rust,
data pipelines) | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Brown,
Stripe, Twitter, Google, Salesforce, Palantir, DataPower, etc) and senior
doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of security, data transformation, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and
fine-grained authorization for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[rusthn]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Techops/Devops Engineer (Kubernetes, SRE) Senior
Front End Engineer (React Native, React) (please use [hnops] or [fehn] in
subject line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA & Montreal, Canada | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.sonder.com](https://www.sonder.com) Sonder is transforming the
future of hospitality. We are building the operating system for the future of
the hospitality industry. Technology is at the core of powering the platform
for the world's first deconstructed hotel and we are the first to do it. We
recently raised our Series D at a $1B+ valuation. We are growing rapidly and
looking for talented engineers to join us on this journey.

Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2](https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2)

Senior Data Scientist: [https://grnh.se/e3e5bc662](https://grnh.se/e3e5bc662)

Frontend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/28006a552](https://grnh.se/28006a552)

Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e41290792](https://grnh.se/e41290792)

Engineering Manager (MTL):
[https://grnh.se/7b36fc272](https://grnh.se/7b36fc272)

Reach out at chris.spada@sonder.com with any questions

------
happycry
Resemble AI | Toronto or Remote | Full-Time | Backend/Infra & Full-Stack
Engineers

Resemble AI creates high-quality synthetic voices that capture human emotion.
We're a venture-backed high-growth startup that's looking to shake up an
entire industry with state of the art AI.

Our product changes the way that thousands of brands, media companies,
creative agencies, and game studios work with voice content.

We’re a remote-first team that thrives on flexibility and creativeness. We
cover expenses for office space, equipment, and all of the other perks and
benefits that make you productive. We also believe that to build an enticing
product and solid team is by encouraging innovation is by enabling continuous
education. That's why every other Friday is a day that you can use to work on
anything you want, Resemble-related or not.

We're hiring for two roles:

Backend/Infrastructure Engineer - Looking for those that take pride in
creating robust distributed systems. Most of the work is in Python and we use
GCP as our cloud provider.

Full Stack Engineer - Product-driven Engineer that is able to craft end-to-end
features. We work with Ruby on Rails, React, with microservices written in
Python and deployed on GCP.

If interested, reach out directly to me: zohaib@resemble.ai

------
mikikian
CourtAPI.com | Senior Full Stack JS Developer | REMOTE| Market | Full-time |
CourtDrive.com & CourtAPI.com

At CourtAPI.com and CourtDrive.com, we are building solutions that enable law
firms and other power courthouse website users to become more efficient by
automating daily tasks. We’re based in Los Angeles but have a remote team
worldwide (Canada, Europe, Armenia to name a few).

We’re looking for a senior full stack JS developer with AWS Amplify, React.js
and React Native experience, to help us advance our mission by building new
front-end client experiences for web and mobile.

Current Stack: AWS Amplify, React + Redux, Lambda (Node), Postgres,
ElasticSearch

Testimonial from a team member: “Long story, but I worked there for maybe 6ish
months part time a while back. They offered me full time, but I ended up going
to a startup because I wanted to learn some specific technologies + up my
skills in Data Science. That job was definitely good for some people, but it
wasn’t as remote as they advertised it (had me fly in alot), and the team was
somewhat difficult to work with ;) I ended up starting my own consulting and
at the same time CourtDrive reached back out to me (perfect timing). Point I
was trying to make was that I went back to work with them because they were so
nice to work with. Not super demanding and very open to listening to
ideas/suggestions - just a pleasant environment.”

Full job listing and contact information:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1py1MszxRXLCC8A79KNl327r1...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1py1MszxRXLCC8A79KNl327r1AXnYiK6HAAcAI_KP-
kk/edit?usp=sharing)

~~~
yc_user_2019
Is this position remote in the US only ? Are you also hiring for part-time
roles?

------
flevours
Remote | Europe | Full time | iOS/objective-C/Scala/Python/devops/backend |

At Paytouch, ([https://www.paytouch.com/](https://www.paytouch.com/)) we are
on a mission to revolutionize the POS industry by creating a complete
operations platform that incorporates POS, third-party delivery, and an
intelligent forecasting engine at its core.

We are looking to add new members to the mobile and backend team to scale our
operations.

If you wish to join a tightly-knit group of people that enjoy learning new
things everyday, if you want to join a growing family where you can make a
difference, if you want to work in a company with people from SF, NY,
Vancouver, Rome, Kiev, Warsaw, you should consider getting in touch via the
forms below!

To maximize timezone overlap, for now we are accepting submissions from
European timezones only.

Submit your application here:

* iOS/Objective-C: [https://forms.gle/SNGTypZYTDW2AgM69](https://forms.gle/SNGTypZYTDW2AgM69)

* Backend/Scala-Python: [https://forms.gle/5tqoAXkVruaEdEBp9](https://forms.gle/5tqoAXkVruaEdEBp9)

I'm the CTO and I'll be personally reviewing all submissions.

------
lilian2112
Legal OS | Senior Backend, All-level Frontend or Senior Fullstack | Berlin, DE
| ONSITE, VISA | Fulltime Legal OS is building the world’s first code-based
library of legal knowledge. At Legal OS you will work in a small cross-
functional delivery team responsible for the theoretical foundation of the
legal knowledge library.

Venture-funded and scaling up to around 8. You will be working in close
proximity of tech strategy, product strategy and business strategy with
founders.

Stack currently React.js, Node.js and MongoDB. Experimenting with Clojure,
Neo4j and more. Loads of tech decisions still open. Using TypeScript variant
of JS.

Looking for

Senior Backend Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/legal-
os-1/jobs/562664-senior-backe...](https://angel.co/company/legal-
os-1/jobs/562664-senior-backe...).

All-level Frontend Engineer:
[https://angel.co/startups/6965545/job_listings/562669/edit](https://angel.co/startups/6965545/job_listings/562669/edit)

Senior Fullstack Engineer: Please email

Also feel free to email lilian@legalos.io

------
emielvl
Cooper | Software Engineers | Amsterdam | Onsite | Fulltime

We're reinventing professional networking based on trust, meaningful
introductions and real relationships.

For this position, we're open to backend specialists, fullstack engineers as
well as frontenders.

We're building our backend in Node.js, Express and Typescript, and use Apollo
Server to expose our Graphql API. Our frontend is written in Javascript using
React and React Native.

Building, testing and deploying are fully automated so we can quickly and
continuously develop and ship new features.

It's Year 1 for us, so instead of adapting current structures and behaviors
you get to come up with some yourself. You'll be part of a founding team which
is not for everybody. It's a big opportunity to make your mark and be
responsible for your own impact.

Our team is supported by the same investors who once supported Lyft, Skype,
Slack, and TransferWise, former and current team members of Apple, Facebook,
Google, and Shopify, and founders of companies such as Clearbit, Framer,
Mesosphere, and WeTransfer.

Get all the details here: [https://team.cooper.app/](https://team.cooper.app/)

------
mdose
Peek | Backend Engineer, Principal Platform Engineer, Sr iOS Engineer |
Seattle | ONSITE & VISA (transfer+treaty) | Full-time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.
Our leading technology empowers operators to manage and grow their businesses.

We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our industry-leading SaaS
for tours and activities operators in Seattle. We're well-funded and are
growing quickly. We use Ruby, Elixir, Ember, React, Swift, PostgreSQL,
RabbitMQ, GraphQL, Realm, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP. Join us!

See full job descriptions and apply here:

> Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b048c8491](https://grnh.se/b048c8491)

> Principal Platform Engineer:
> [https://grnh.se/bc186d791](https://grnh.se/bc186d791)

> Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/5cb706351](https://grnh.se/5cb706351)

Check out the rest of our stack: [https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-
stack](https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to email megan DOT dose AT peek DOT com.

------
marcpl
Alibaba Group | Backend Java developers | Shenzhen or Hangzhou, China |
ONSITE, VISA

We are looking for Java backend developers to join our International Middle
Platform team for the Lazada and AliExpress e-commerce platforms.

Technical environment: Java, Spring, iBATIS, HSF (distributed RPC service
framework widely used within the Alibaba Group).

The candidate must be able to communicate in English, both verbally and in
writing. Mandarin is a plus but not required.

The position is available in Shenzhen or Hangzhou.

Please don’t hesitate to contact me at marc.plouhinec@lazada.com for a
referral or if you have any questions.

If you can read Chinese, you can also apply directly with the following links:

* In Shenzhen: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP560812)

* In Hangzhou: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP528101)

------
josephcohen
Universe (YC W18) | Brooklyn, NY or Remote

Our mission is to empower everyone to build the internet. Universe is the
first website builder designed from the ground up for phones. In less than a
minute, anyone can make a beautiful site from their mobile device. This is
possible because of our breakthrough modular grid editor
([https://vimeo.com/260165283](https://vimeo.com/260165283)), which makes
building a site as fun as playing with Lego.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/universe](https://www.keyvalues.com/universe)

Here are our open roles:

\- Head of Backend Engineering:
[https://workatuniverse.com/engineering/api](https://workatuniverse.com/engineering/api)

\- iOS Engineer:
[https://workatuniverse.com/engineering/ios](https://workatuniverse.com/engineering/ios)

\- Web Engineer:
[https://workatuniverse.com/web](https://workatuniverse.com/web)

\- Product Designer:
[https://shape.onuniverse.com/](https://shape.onuniverse.com/)

\- Growth: [https://workatuniverse.com/grow](https://workatuniverse.com/grow)

Tech Stack: Swift, Node.js, React, Vapor, Heroku, Cloudkit, Postgres

------
coverbuild
Cover (YC S16) | Multiple Roles | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://cover.build](https://cover.build)

Cover delivers custom homes, built in a week. From architectural design
through engineering, manufacturing, and installation, we've developed
innovative solutions that address fundamental problems in the construction
industry. We're a team that's radical in its make up with individuals from
software engineering, automotive (Tesla/GM), applied physics and mathematics,
architecture, industrial design, and other backgrounds.

And we're backed by top tier investors such as General Catalyst, Y Combinator,
and 50 Years.

We're currently hiring full-stack, frontend, and generalist engineers.
Problems that you might work on include: automating architectural design and
putting it in the browser, building out scalable regulatory engines that tell
users what they can build on their properties, developing VR/AR applications
that bring new home designs to life, and more.

Learn more and apply at
[https://www.cover.build/careers](https://www.cover.build/careers), or email a
resume to join@cover.build

------
capkutay
STRIIM | Forward Deployed Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | Palo Alto or San
Francisco | Onsite | FULL TIME |

[https://striim.com](https://striim.com)

At Striim, we believe in making data valuable the instant that it is born. We
are a comprehensive streaming analytics and ETL company enabling next-gen
analytics applications at some of the world's largest companies.

Our core technology is based on database change data capture, in-memory stream
processing, and real-time data visualization in react. Our HQ is in Palo Alto
but we also offer a shared workspace in SF.

Striim was voted one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley by several
publications[0].

Open roles:

FORWARD DEPLOYED ENGINEER:

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7)

Senior UI Engineer (React/NodeJs/Marionette):

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo6WT9fwO](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo6WT9fwO)

0: [https://www.striim.com/blog/2019/06/striim-
sweeps-2019-best-...](https://www.striim.com/blog/2019/06/striim-
sweeps-2019-best-..).

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are
building the best team in the industry to bring consumer-grade user
experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise technology. Our
platform enables our customers to create apps without code and to connect
their apps to machines, sensors and smart tools. These augmented production
lines would otherwise rely on paper to share information. We’re based in
Somerville, MA and have raised $31m from NEA, Vertex, and other leading
investors. Our customers include some of the largest manufacturers in the
world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing industry.

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
LazarKrit
Lend Direct | Two Roles | Onsite | Central London, GB | EU/UK Citizen Required
| Graduate Roles [https://www.lenddirect.io/](https://www.lenddirect.io/)

A FinTech business founded by a former Goldman Sachs Partner. Since commencing
operations in July 2017 it has successfully built out its first lending
segment and is now in the process of exploring opportunities in several other
lending segments. In addition, the company has been approached to licence its
proprietary software and is exploring the potential for a cross-entity
enterprise software product. The business is already solidly profitable and
not subject to any funding pressures.

The company currently uses institutional level risk management in order to
ensure we have a solid foundation, but maintain the agility of a start-up.
This allows the company to explore new avenues while having a solid foundation
to work from.

We want to grow the team, the business is growing well and consistently. The
two roles advertised will start out as as generalist and aim to start their
specailisation by their 6th month at the company. There are plenty of
oppurtunies to to learn and grow. We work closely as a team so there will be
alot of personal coaching, but we also push employees to achieve external
formal qualications (such as from CISI - Chartered Institute for Securities &
Investment), in order to broaden everyone's horizons.

1) Business Analyst (Focusing on Systems Development) 2) Business Analyst
(Focusing on financial and/or mathematical research)

Apply directly with CV at Krit < at > lenddirect.io, with the subject "From HN
Who's Hiring".

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems | Full time | Remote

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

KickBack Rewards Systems (KRS) is a bootstrapped company that specializes in
customer specific marketing and payments solutions for over 1000 US clients.

\- Lead Senior Software Engineer

We are seeking a Senior Fullstack Developer with leadership experience to act
as a technical team lead. We’re looking for someone with a strong software
development background in PHP, JavaScript and Python.We need a leader who can
mentor and help the team develop better applications. This is a fulltime
remote employee position. If remote, candidate must be willing to work around
regular MST (-0700) office hours. KRS will _not_ consider agencies, outsourced
or software development contracts for this role.

[https://kickbackpoints.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11](https://kickbackpoints.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11)

To apply: Email me, my contact information is located under my profile, or,
visit [http://careers.kickbacksystems.com](http://careers.kickbacksystems.com)

------
amoerie
DOBCO Medical Systems | Fulltime | Zele, Belgium | Software Engineers | ONSITE
|
[https://www.dobcomed.com/nl/content/vacatures](https://www.dobcomed.com/nl/content/vacatures)
(Dutch)

DOBCO Medical Systems is a young, innovative and fast growing software company
active in the healthcare sector. Our main activities revolve around the
development of our PACSonWEB cloud platform, that visualizes medical images
and distributes them between healthcare providers. Come join our small team in
our brand new offices in Zele, away from traffic congested areas and easy to
reach!

We use a combination of technologies \- C#, upgrading to .NET Core \- SQL
Server \- Javascript/TypeScript with React (our web viewer is entirely built
with HTML Canvas) \- DICOM (the international standard for communicating and
managing medical images) \- Xamarin \- etc.

Perks to working here include a company car, fuel card, hospitalization
insurance, travel insurance, phone, laptop and more.

Please get in touch by sending an email to info at dobcomed.com or by
contacting me (one of the devs) directly at a.moerman at dobcomed.com and
we'll take it from there.

------
richard_jaggon
Nuvyyo | Firmware Developer ONSITE | Ottawa, Canada

Nuvyyo is a growing consumer electronics and app development company. Founded
in 2010 we are leading innovation in the Over-The-Air TV industry in both the
US and Canada.

We are looking for a Firmware Developer for our Tablo OTA DVR products. In
this role, you will work on existing products as well as exciting
opportunities to innovate on our next generation lineup. We are looking for
self-starters who will hit the ground running from day one.

Qualifications:

-A strong command of the C programming language and scripting languages

-2+ years of Linux SW development and BSP experience

-Development experience with non-mainstream architectures and cross compilation (e.g. ARC, ARM)

-An understanding of hardware functional specifications

-Basic understanding of multimedia technologies including, encoders, players, and transcoders (e.g. AC3, AAC, H.264, H.265, MPEG-2)

-Experience with FFmpeg library or similar media transcode frameworks is a plus

For more information, click the link below:

[http://www.nuvyyo.com/jobs/firmware-
developer.html](http://www.nuvyyo.com/jobs/firmware-developer.html)

------
abuchanannr
New Relic | Senior Software Engineer | Portland, OR | Onsite

New Relic provides instrumentation and monitoring products for applications,
servers, cloud products, databases, etc.

Golang and Kafka (and redis and mysql and cassandra and and and...)

On the Infrastructure team, we handle ingesting and processing CPU/Network/etc
metrics sent by agents running on servers, as well as data for cloud
integrations (AWS, GCP, etc). There's a lot of high throughput stream
processing, and there are a lot of supporting services for identity, alerting,
and product features. Our team owns a complex system and there are plenty of
challenging problems to go around, so if you're looking for simple and easy
then keep looking.

New Relic has received a lot of praise for being a great place to work, and I
can assure you it's true.

We also have engineering offices in Barcelona, Tel Aviv, and more.

Apply here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3xQ4zkwP](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3xQ4zkwP)

There are lots of open positions:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?31R4zkwk](http://app.jobvite.com/m?31R4zkwk)

[https://newrelic.com/](https://newrelic.com/)

------
Wheelslabs
Wheels | West Hollywod, LA | Backend Engineer | Onsite WFH days available |
Full-time | [https://www.Takewheels.com](https://www.Takewheels.com) Wheels is
a last-mile, shared electric vehicle platform changing the current landscape
in dockless mobility.

From an engineering perspective, we are focused on solving three key problems:
(1) move fast to drive growth but design systems that can scale, (2) build a
team of extremely talented engineers, and (3) build a culture where engineers
are empowered and responsible for the products

Apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/ceaac367-b078-4bb3-b849-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/ceaac367-b078-4bb3-b849-7..).

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Recent articles on us: forbes.com/sites/dbloom/2019/01/23/wheels-minibike-
dockless-electric-launches-37-million-lyft-uber-bird/#7cbe63047775
[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190326005221/en](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190326005221/en)

------
Kalepso
Kalepso | Backend Engineer (Java) | Montreal, Canada | ONSITE, VISA SPONSORED
| Salary + Stocks | [https://www.kalepso.com](https://www.kalepso.com)

Do you believe that for big data to fully realize its potential, a new
paradigm in privacy is required?

Founded by a team of _Harvard, Barclays and Cambridge_ alumni, Kalepso is a
cybersecurity startup building _next-level data privacy for big data_.

We featured the _TechCrunch Disrupt Finals_ after raising our seed funding,
and we are hiring for an ambitious engineer who will help us build a first-of-
its-kind product. Our patent-pending IP allows multiple parties to dynamically
interrogate and share sensitive data with different levels of privacy, and has
already been deployed at a national-level bank.

 _Your Super-powers_ : - Deep expertise in Java - Track record of shipping
software involving elastic scaling and microservices - Ideally some prior
experience with DevOps and agile development.

 _Your Package_ : - Becoming part of a startup that will shape the future of
privacy – Compensation and stocks rewarding you for your great work - A steep
learning curve among privacy experts, with strong growth potential.

Send us your CV at: talent@kalepso.com

------
alysonmurphy
Ordergroove | Engineers & Product | New York City | Full time, Onsite

We’re a close-knit team of engineers, marketers and innovators creating the
future of Relationship Commerce. We use the latest tools and technologies to
solve challenging and interesting problems to redefine the way people shop and
how online retailers develop relationships with their customers.

Tech stack:
[https://stackshare.io/ordergroove](https://stackshare.io/ordergroove) \-
python, react, angularJS, django, airflow-apache, docker, jenkins, kubernetes,
celery, GCP

SENIOR PRODUCT MANAGER:
[https://www.ordergroove.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4364539002](https://www.ordergroove.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4364539002)

SOFTWARE ENGINEER - DATA:
[https://www.ordergroove.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4288744002](https://www.ordergroove.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4288744002)

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read more on our career site:
[https://www.ordergroove.com/careers](https://www.ordergroove.com/careers)

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time | Onsite: NYC & Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Graph™ to the industry.
At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataProc, DataFlow

Open Source Technologies… Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Lead Data Scientist (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/dc28bf0d1](https://grnh.se/dc28bf0d1)

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/1e08a2871](https://grnh.se/1e08a2871)

Desktop Support Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/17ace3e81](https://grnh.se/17ace3e81)

Solutions Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/6145f5021](https://grnh.se/6145f5021)

Product Manager (NYC): [https://grnh.se/84c8f1ab1](https://grnh.se/84c8f1ab1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b902e73f1](https://grnh.se/b902e73f1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/54f80fe51](https://grnh.se/54f80fe51)

------
stock4hire
Nines | Senior Engineering Manager | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Nines is a Series A startup looking to change healthcare and has partnered
with some of the top health systems in the US. We are developing a whole suite
of world-class software to help doctors provide better care using the power of
modern AI with industry-leading results.

As the Senior Engineering Manager for Nines clinical, you will manage the
engineering team responsible for creating our doctor facing products. You will
work with designers and product managers to understand an incredibly nuanced
and interesting space and make the experience delightful, useful, and fast.
You will nurture a team of kind, driven, data-oriented people committed to
making health care better.

You will: Recruit and shape the team from the current two members to 5-7 in
the next year

Be in charge of the technical architecture and people from the client to the
server

NOT need to be an expert at all levels of the stack (although it’s great if
you are!), but you will get expert-level results

Help accelerate our learning with customers and optimize creating an enduring
company

Nines offers equity, free health, dental and vision benefits, free breakfast,
lunch and dinner and a $600/month commuter stipend.

Email careers@ninesai.com to learn more.

------
kpaolitto
Ladders ~Technical Product Manager ~New York, NY~Onsite~Fulltime

Ladders is the leading $100K+ professional community. We focus on the careers,
professional growth, news and office lifestyle of the top 25% of the
workforce. Our mission is to “lead the leaders” -- our 10 million members
represent the leading people in their companies, their communities, and their
organizations.

The Product Manager is a strategic client advocate who works closely with
leadership and project teams to deliver new functionality. You understand the
3 pillars of PM: People, process and product. The TPM reports to the CEO and
will lead one of two product teams and help build either B2B or consumer
facing web and mobile web products, and features on theladders.com. These
products have a meaningful impact on millions of career-minded professionals.

Ideal candidates have an engineering or scientific background or maybe have
been a programmer in a commercial setting, preferably in a startup.

We’re a collaborative, team-oriented environment in FiDi with beautiful
offices overlooking the East River.

Apply here [https://jobs.lever.com/ladders](https://jobs.lever.com/ladders) or
contact kpaolitto@theladders.com

~~~
athriren
URL should be dot co, not dot com.

------
spalla
GiveDirectly | Director, Field Tech | New York City | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

GiveDirectly - an organization reshaping international aid by delivering cash
grants directly to the world’s poorest - is hiring a Director of Field Tech to
scale data infrastructure, process, and tools in the service of expanding
GiveDirectly's global impact.

GiveDirectly has raised over $250M in revenue and delivered grants to over
150,000 households since launching in 2011. He has received coverage from The
Economist, The New York Times Magazine, and The Guardian, and being named one
of the world’s most innovative non-profits by Fast Company.

We believe technology will play a critical role in enabling the next
generation of cash delivery operations: from recipient identification that
doesn't need boots on the ground to a reformulation of the best in class fraud
detection

To learn more about position and how to apply:
[https://givedirectly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk036e9/](https://givedirectly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk036e9/)

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Full Stack Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada | ONSITE |
REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com) ProcedureFlow allows
you to turn your company's procedures and expert information into small,
hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and maintain.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and are close to
Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • A demonstrated mastery of building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Send us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-
developer](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-developer) I'm a co-
founder and the VP of Product Development. Happy to answer any questions!

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | Santa Monica, CA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://retina.ai/careers](https://retina.ai/careers)

At Retina, we enable businesses to tell their own data stories. We use data
science and machine learning to predict the future buying behavior of
consumers, and the types of actions that businesses can take around those
predictions. These sophisticated models are then turned into digestible
strategic insights and actionable marketing segments.

Our founding team has led data science teams at Facebook and Paypal, built and
sold companies, and built the core tech behind several startups. We are
venture-funded and looking for the next few passionate team members who want
the opportunity to transform the world.

Open Positions Include:

\- Data Scientist [https://retina.ai/positions/data-
scientist/](https://retina.ai/positions/data-scientist/)

\- Data Strategist [https://retina.ai/positions/data-
strategist/](https://retina.ai/positions/data-strategist/)

------
huntero
Alcorn McBride Inc. | Full-Time | Orlando, FL | Onsite |
[http://www.alcorn.com](http://www.alcorn.com)

Software Engineer, Design Engineer

We develop audio, video, and show control systems for themed entertainment.
You'll find our equipment in the world's biggest theme parks, museums, and
attractions.

The hardware (down to the PCB), firmware (from FPGA's to RTOS's), and software
(C++/Qt) are all engineered in house. We're looking to hire great engineers
with any mix of experience in FPGA's, embedded systems, and desktop
application development.

It's amazing to see the things our creative customers do with our products,
and it's exciting to work on next-generation tools and hardware to enable our
customers to create the "next-big-thing".

If you'd like to chat about it, my contact info is in my profile. For more
details and to apply, you can check out the job listings on our website:
[https://alcorn.com/about/careers/](https://alcorn.com/about/careers/)

------
romans123
Graphy | Remote or London | Full-time | £60k–£90k + equity |
[https://graphyapp.com](https://graphyapp.com)

Hey everyone!

I'm CTO at Graphy, an all-in-one data collaboration platform. We've just
closed a $2m round from top tier investors.

We use remote-first processes. We're solving cool technical challenges. Our
tech stack: bit.ly/2Mbox56

We have two engineering roles available: \- React / frontend engineers:
[https://www.notion.so/graphy/Software-Engineer-
React-0809fe5...](https://www.notion.so/graphy/Software-Engineer-
React-0809fe5ff3254298b8071630c2073e69) \- Backend engineers:
[https://www.notion.so/graphy/Backend-Engineer-
Node-1c394ce7b...](https://www.notion.so/graphy/Backend-Engineer-
Node-1c394ce7b07d452889f1c3c74167e7a6)

Remote folks: apply only if your timezone is between -3 (Brazil etc.) and +2
(most of Europe).

------
mcm1
Freenome | South San Francisco, CA | Senior Engineers, ML Engineers,
Bioinformatics, Backend | Onsite |
[https://www.freenome.com/careers](https://www.freenome.com/careers)

Freenome is an AI genomics company on a mission to empower everyone with the
tools they need to detect, treat, and ultimately prevent their diseases. By
applying advanced machine learning techniques to recent breakthroughs in
genomic science, Freenome is developing simple blood tests to detect early-
stage cancer and make treatments more effective.

The Engineering team is responsible for the heart of Freenome - the genomic
data, its (anonymized) patient-related metadata, the genomic pipeline, and the
Machine Learning platform for running experiments. We run a Postgres/Python
3/React stack on Google Cloud via Docker/Kubernetes. We're a small team
looking to scale quickly over the next year, so now's a great time to come for
growth opportunities - growing teams around you, working on cutting-edge
platforms for pipelines and ML!

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) | Data
Scientist | Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Apollo Agriculture is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the
worlds poorest farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the
basic farm tools the rest of the world depends on for food production (good
seed and fertilizer.) We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and
use satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably.

We are looking for a data scientist that can immediately provide excellent
analytical contributions and wants to develop engineering skills. Our data
science code is primarily Python(NumPy/Pandas/sklearn), though we're happy to
have people with strong skills in R or similar. The rest of our stack is in
Scala, React, and PostgreSQL. We're entering our third year and we can't keep
up with the demand from smallholder farmers.

To apply, send our head of data science an email at
dillon@apolloagriculture.com . (I'm earl@apolloagriculture.com if you just
want to chat.)

------
balivandi
McKinsey & Company | Senior Software Architect | Waltham, MA | ONSITE | Full-
Time | [https://www.mckinsey.com/](https://www.mckinsey.com/)

We are building a Design System to implement our Firm's new Visual Identity
across all digital content and products. You will help us define and develop a
host of components, libraries, and generators to enable our development
community to rapidly and consistently produce modern web applications that are
speedy, scalable, maintainable, and adheres to our design system. Your skills
and opinions will help shape the next generation of digital products at our
Firm and beyond.

Looking for:

\- 7+ Years of hands-on experience in building and deploying web applications
and systems

\- Expert knowledge of core web technologies (HTML, CSS, Javascript)

\- Expert knowledge of React and Webpack

\- Strong proficiency with middle tier and microservices architecture (Node)

\- Strong visual and aesthetic sense – a portfolio of past projects is a plus

Good to know: SASS, LESS, CSS pre-processors, Grunt, Gulp, NPM, Underscore,D3,
MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Heroku, Cucumber, Karma, Mocha, Jasmine, Jenkins, Travis
CI, StyleDictionary, StoryBook.

Apply at [https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/seniorsoft...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/seniorsoftwarearchitect-uig-26392) Note: the posted description is a
bit off. I'm the PM for the team. Please apply to above link or forward
resumes/questions to me at besjon_alivandi@mckinsey.com

------
adam-p
Psiphon | Senior Software Engineer | [https://psiphon.ca](https://psiphon.ca)
| Toronto, Canada | Full-time | ONSITE

Psiphon Inc. is looking for experienced software developers to join our
Toronto team.

= What we do =

We develop and operate Psiphon, an Internet censorship circumvention network
that helps millions of people in freedom-restricted countries access
uncensored Internet every day. We work at the leading edge of circumvention
technology, where the latest network protocol and endpoint obfuscation
research is rapidly deployed into production around the world.

Our tasks include censorship technology research, server and client software
development, and operation of a dynamic, global network of thousands of proxy
servers.

We’re a small team looking for skilled and enthusiastic people to join us. We
offer great compensation and benefits and flexible work arrangements.

= Tech stack =

Much of our system is open source, check it out at
[https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-
system](https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-system) and
[https://github.com/Psiphon-Labs/psiphon-tunnel-
core](https://github.com/Psiphon-Labs/psiphon-tunnel-core) We use Java
(Android app), Swift/Obj-C (iOS app), C++ (Windows app), Go (cross-platform
core client and server), Python/JavaScript/C/shell script (server-side stack),
ElasticSearch/Logstash/Kibana (stats), and more.

= Contact =

Send resume to: info+hn@psiphon.ca

------
mordras
Kialo | Full Stack Web Developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Berlin, Germany

Kialo ([https://www.kialo.com](https://www.kialo.com)) is a privately funded,
Swiss-German startup, developing a purpose-built tool for critical thinking,
thoughtful discussion, and collaborative decision-making. Founded by academic
philanthropists, we have been working on the system for 6 years before
launching public beta in August 2017.

Our platform is built on a high-end, modern technology stack including Python
3.7, TypeScript, ReactJS, Redux, MongoDB, AWS, k8s and more. We are agile
(Scrum, no -but), everyone has a tech background, we have a flat hierarchy, an
open and friendly discussion culture (of course) and we have fun while working
passionately to achieve our goal.

We are always looking for skilled full stack web developers who believe in
building the next generation's discussion platform.

If you are interested or have any questions, check out
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-
develop...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-developer-
kialo)

------
BryantD
Zillow | Fulltime | Seattle, WA | ONSITE |
[https://zillow.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Zillow_Group_External/j...](https://zillow.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Zillow_Group_External/job/Seattle/Senior-
Systems-Engineer_P706569-1)

We make it easier to buy, rent, sell, and own homes. This is a wildly complex
process in the United States. Everything we do is ultimately oriented towards
making it easier.

I run an embedded system engineering group: every engineer on my team is
embedded with a product engineering team. We're helping our teams achieve
operational excellence by solving break/fix issues, participating in the
design process, building new infrastructure, and empowering engineers to
manage their own release processes. There's a lot of work to do here; I
guarantee you that you will have to fix at least one regrettable piece of
technical debt and I promise that your embedded team will appreciate the
effort.

We use AWS (ECS, Lambda, DynamoDB, ELB, etc., etc.), linux, Docker, a wide
range of languages, some Kubernetes, and GitLab.

You can reach me at bryantd@zillowgroup.com if you want to talk more before
applying.

------
megnakamura
Apto | San Francisco, CA and Barcelona, Spain | Onsite |
[https://www.aptopayments.com](https://www.aptopayments.com)

Apto is a leading-edge card issuance platform. We help companies issue new
kinds of cards in new ways. We do it with fewer constraints and more
creativity, for a better cardholder experience. Founded in 2014 as Shift
Payments, the company worked with Coinbase to launch the first bitcoin debit
card. Today, as Apto, we have broadened our mission, finding new ways to
connect people to their assets by helping companies successfully launch
innovative, customer-centric card programs to market.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/apto](https://www.keyvalues.com/apto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Backend Engineer:
[https://aptopayments.applytojob.com/apply/1eUvXF7ZCI/Back-
En...](https://aptopayments.applytojob.com/apply/1eUvXF7ZCI/Back-End-Engineer)

\- Mobile Developer:
[https://aptopayments.applytojob.com/apply/n3pmDcNfzz/Mobile-...](https://aptopayments.applytojob.com/apply/n3pmDcNfzz/Mobile-
Engineer)

More roles available at:
[https://aptopayments.applytojob.com/apply](https://aptopayments.applytojob.com/apply)

Tech Stack: AWS (ECS, ECR, EC2, S3, Cloudwatch…), Docker, Ruby (Sinatra),
Python, Postgresql, Mysql, Swift, Kotlin, Sentry, Jenkins, React.js

------
dmai
Dgraph Labs | San Francisco, CA or Bangalore, India | ONSITE

We announced our Series A funding this week[1]!

Dgraph is the world’s most advanced graph database. It is horizontally
scalable, synchronously replicated, transactional and distributed. It can do
arbitrarily deep joins, while minimizing network communication and disk seeks,
scaling well as cluster size increases. It is a low-latency, high-throughput
database, serving complex queries over multiple independent data sources in
real-time[2].

Dgraph Labs was started by ex-Google engineers. We are a small team of
dedicated engineers with a mission to build world’s best graph database.
Nothing less excites us!

Open Positions:

\- Quality Assurance Engineer \- DevOps Engineer \- Developer Advocate \-
Distributed Systems Engineer \- Full-Stack Engineer

Apply here: [https://dgraph.io/careers](https://dgraph.io/careers).

[1] [https://blog.dgraph.io/post/how-dgraph-labs-raised-
series-a/](https://blog.dgraph.io/post/how-dgraph-labs-raised-series-a/)

[2] [https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph](https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Congrats (again) on the fundraising! Keep rocking :)

------
matt_fmz
Finimize | Full-Stack Engineer, Back-end Engineer, Mobile Engineer | London,
UK | Full-time | Early-stage (pre-Series A) | ONSITE

We're building a platform to equip our users with the tools and information
they need to be financially savvy.

We have a global community of 400,000 people, which we built up in 2 years
without any marketing spend. We've been featured by Apple as one of their
favourite apps as well as Forbes, Wired, Monocle. We also recently finished in
the top 3 for Product Hunt’s fintech apps of 2018.

As well as being backed by top VCs, our CEO was previously featured in Forbes
30 under 30 following a successful exit of a business at the age of 26.

We’re looking for smart Engineers with a keen eye for product. Join a strong
team and help us grow our app to become the platform anyone checks before make
a financial decision.

Tech stack: React/React Native, Relay, GraphQL, Django/Python, Kubernetes, SQL
(100% match not necessary)

Apply here [https://www.finimize.com/jobs/](https://www.finimize.com/jobs/) or
get in touch directly: matt@finimize.com

\- Matt Dalton, VP Engineering

------
james-a
Artory | Frontend Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.artory.com/](https://www.artory.com/)

Artory is working to empower collectors with trustworthy data. We are using
our dataset containing millions of artwork transactions to help collectors
find and register their artworks. With this registration, we can then help
them connect with companies in the art world (e.g. to attest their artworks).

We are looking for an experienced frontend engineer to join our team in
Berlin. You would be in a central role, helping to build and expand both our
public site (artory.com) and the secure messaging service (coming soon).

You should have extensive experience in React, TypeScript, HTML, CSS. It's a
plus if you also have experience with React Native and/or building apps.
Encryption is central to our messaging service and any experience in this
field is also appreciated.

Our tech stack: TypeScript, React, Python, Django, Docker, AWS

Some of our perks:

    
    
      * Competitive salary, life-/family-friendly and flexible working hours, 25 days of paid leave
    
      * Nice, spacious office environment in Kreuzberg, Berlin
    
      * Hardware you want for your work and allowance for books you need
    
      * Flexible to remote work/working from home
    

For more information about working at Artory, please see:
[https://www.artory.com/careers/](https://www.artory.com/careers/)

To apply:
[https://artory.workable.com/j/3C387D8858](https://artory.workable.com/j/3C387D8858)

------
gil
Envision Virgin Racing (
[https://envisionvirginracing.com](https://envisionvirginracing.com) ) |
Software Engineer | Silverstone, UK | ONSITE | Full-time | Eligible to work in
the UK

Competing to win the ABB FIA Formula E Championship – the world’s first fully-
electric racing series and the fastest growing motorsport. Our 15 people,
multi-background engineering department works towards achieving the best
possible race results.

We are looking for a Software Engineer with at least 5 years experience with
Python and comfortable with software engineering best practices for the full
development cycle.

Most software development aims at creating or improving the internal analysis
tools and decision support systems, used by the strategy, performance and race
engineers.

Apply or ask questions: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/280254/python-
software-engine...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/280254/python-software-
engineer-passionate-for-formula-envision-virgin-racing)

------
khalid-iraqui
BookMyShow | Mumbai, Bengaluru | Onsite

Ever wondered what it’s like to work in a 1000+ employee company that
functions with the same excitement and drive as a 3 person startup? BookMyShow
is evolving, and we’re inviting passionate people to join us in transforming
our mobile web products for the next generation of internet users.

What's our work culture like?

We live in a hyper-competitive and fast moving environment, so our attitude is
impact-driven. We're constantly in a struggle against time, looking for ways
on being more productive, in order to achieve the ambitious goals we set for
ourselves. We like processes and agile ideologies, but don't let it hinder our
performance and slow us down.

SDE-III Front End Jd - [https://in.bookmyshow.com/careers/job-view/software-
developm...](https://in.bookmyshow.com/careers/job-view/software-development-
engineer-iii-frontend-technologies/?id=mp0jk4z)

SDE-II Front End Jd - [https://in.bookmyshow.com/careers/job-view/software-
developm...](https://in.bookmyshow.com/careers/job-view/software-development-
engineer-ii-frontend-technologies/?id=mp0je21)

SRE (Site Reliability Engineer) Jd - [https://in.bookmyshow.com/careers/job-
view/site-reliability-...](https://in.bookmyshow.com/careers/job-view/site-
reliability-engineers/?id=mp0398v)

More requirements at -
[https://in.bookmyshow.com/careers/](https://in.bookmyshow.com/careers/)

Interested? Reach out at khalid.mohammad@bookmyshow.com to discuss.

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State College) and
possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, ghidra, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and
so on. Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel
drivers, embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development,
symbolic execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing,
abstract interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers.
We work with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
songshuu
State College & major military locations... is this Raytheon?

------
wafelj
Zemanta/Outbrain | Multiple Engineering Roles | Ljubljana, Slovenia| ONSITE,
VISA, Fulltime

At Zemanta we're building the most advanced native advertising platform in the
world. Marketing agencies love our dashboard - they use it to run native
advertising campaigns that reach millions of people every month. Offering them
the tools they need to be successful is our main priority, so we are expanding
our engineering team to take our platform to the next level.

In July 2017 Zemanta joined Outbrain (the world's largest content
recommendation company) on their mission to help anybody discover great
content.

Outbrain powers content recommendations to increase user engagement and page
views on sites like CNN, FoxNews, MSN, and Time Inc. Outbrain also enables
publishers and top brands to distribute their content across our wide
publisher network. We recommend 250 billion articles and videos each month to
more than a half a billion people worldwide. Zemanta is Outbrain's subsidiary
handling real time bidding.

Tech we use: golang, python, kotlin, postgres, aerospike, AWS, kafka,
javascript, typescript, angular, hadoop etc.

Looking for:

\- Backend Engineer (multiple positions)

\- Frontend Engineer

\- Senior data scientist

Apply at zemanta.workable.com

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Distributed Systems Engineer | Infrastructure Engineer | Sales
Engineer | Software Engineer | Technical Relationship Manager | New York, NY |
Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring the for following roles:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure Engineer \- Sales Engineer
\- Software Engineer \- Technical Relationship Manager

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
morganrmercer
Vantage Point (www.tryvantagepoint.com) | Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Jr/Md
Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time

Vantage Point builds immersive VR training and AI platforms that drive empathy
and teach humans to be human through training around the most important Soft
Skills; starting with immersive Anti-Sexual Harassment training.

Vantage Point was founded under the belief that while technology can cause
apathy, immersive technology can drive empathy and fundamentally make the
world more human. We believe that the heart of all we do is human. The way we
make the world more human is by using technology to teach and inspire people
to become the very best versions of themselves they always hoped to be. Today
Vantage Point is actively developing the platform and the products to train
people on EQ-driven and Soft Skills that matter, with the ultimate goal of
enabling humans to unlock their full potential.

Engineers hack together, collaborate, and work with Head of Engineering /
designers / other teams to develop, co-create, and build features. We want
engineers to be empowered to build high quality code that they believe in.
We're built with React/Redux, Node.js, AWS, Lambda, Javascript (MVC
Frameworks), RESTful API.

Vantage Point's investors include Josh Resnick (founder of Pandemic Studios),
Quentin Clark (the CTO of Dropbox), and Village Global (LPs include Mark
Zuckerberg and Marissa Mayer). We've been covered in over 50 press outlets,
including NPR, TechCrunch, FastCompany, and have never had a PR agency.

Please apply at:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tryvantagepointcom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tryvantagepointcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAE8LhYw9iw5_WB)

------
nikmolnar
Conservation Biology Institute | Experienced full-stack engineer | Corvallis,
OR (Remote Possible)

The Conservation Biology Institute (CBI) is a non-profit organization of
scientists, GIS analysts, spatial modellers, and software engineers. Our
software development team works closely with scientists and stakeholders to
build software that helps them better understand and communicate their data,
and make scientifically-informed decisions.

We're currently looking to hire at least one, and possibly two experienced
full stack engineers. We use Python, Django, ReactJS, and Postgres/PostGIS
extensively, though we are most interested in people who can learn quickly on
the job. We also use Golang for some backend components. Most of our
applications are GIS-focused, and we use Leaflet and Mapbox GL JS for mapping.

Our office is located in Corvallis, OR. We are open to hiring remote
positions, and currently have 2 remote software engineers on the team,
including me. Candidates must be authorized to work in the US.

Full application and instructions to apply are here (PDF):
[https://bit.ly/2YzBegn](https://bit.ly/2YzBegn)

~~~
elhudy
I'm not interested in applying, but I wanted to say shout out oregon state!
Corvallis is a wonderful place to live. Best of luck hiring!

------
tryprospect
Prospect | Customer Success, Sales, Java Software Developer | Full Time |
Waterloo, Canada OR Fully Remote (Anywhere ) |
[https://tryprospect.com](https://tryprospect.com)

We're a startup building a lead generation tool that intelligently sources
contact data right inside of your web browser in real-time.

The best sales teams from the top tech companies in the world use Prospect to
crush their sales targets.

We are profitable and self-funded (no VCs or investors). We have sane working
hours; we don't work weekends, take ample time off, and work ~8 hours a day.

# Open Positions

\- Customer Success Manager:
[https://tryprospect.workable.com/j/00ACB1B60E](https://tryprospect.workable.com/j/00ACB1B60E)

\- Sales Executive:
[https://tryprospect.workable.com/jobs/1094248](https://tryprospect.workable.com/jobs/1094248)

\- Software Developer (Java):
[https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/10918](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/10918)

# Perks

\- Work remotely or from our office in Waterloo -- your choice

\- Benefits (Health, Dental, etc) through our company HSA

\- Catered lunches every day and snacks at the office

\- Vacation travel spending allowance

\- Laptop of your choice

# How to Apply

Apply through one of the links above and mention "Hacker News" somewhere in
your cover letter

------
polinafrantseva
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Clojure} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

Our Automotive Team is solving the data challenge for self-driving cars, by
automatically filtering, categorizing and evaluating raw sensor data.
Currently hiring Data Engineers and Product Managers.

    
    
      * Work at the unique intersection of robotics, machine learning and big data    processing
    
    
      * Immerse yourself in our mission of making self-driving cars a reality
    
    
      * Collaborate closely with experienced Machine Learning researchers
    

In Healthcare, we’re making breast cancer screening more efficient and safe
with Machine Learning. Currently hiring Clojure, QA and Data engineers.

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Furthermore, we are always looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join
our core team.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

~~~
jackdh
Salary bracket?

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Attn React Developers - early stage startup (pre-funded & profitable, 8 team
members, and over 1000+ customers)

Woopra is a Customer Data & Analytics Platform that unifies all customer
centric data from both data warehouses (i.e. MySQL / Postgres) and 3rd party
(i.e. Salesforce, Stripe, Segment) channels to help make data more
collaborative across entire organizations without the reliance on SQL or Data
Science.

Check out our Q1 Frontend Product Updates (Medium article):
[https://blog.woopra.com/woopra-2019-q1-update-4a43e23ab296](https://blog.woopra.com/woopra-2019-q1-update-4a43e23ab296)

We recently rebuilt our entire application with React/Redux and we're super
excited about our roadmap. We have also profitably self-funded our selves to 8
team members and over 1000+ customers.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Email ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions.

Please mention HN when you submit your application

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it. Play a mission-critical role in developing the
future of online commerce.

We are looking for someone excited to take on our ambitious product roadmap
who exhibits passion, creativity and a love of building things. Companies and
consumers alike will rely heavily on what you build. If this challenge excites
you, get in touch with our team.

Join us! More details here: [https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-engineer--
sf](https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-engineer--sf)

------
markwaldron
Kustomer | New York, North Carolina | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://grnh.se/271cdd631](https://grnh.se/271cdd631)

Kustomer is the platform for customer experience that focuses on customers,
not tickets, enabling companies to know everything about every customer to
drive informed actions. Used by Slice, Glossier, Outdoor Voices, and more,
Kustomer provides businesses with a full view of every customer's lifetime.
Kustomer unifies all relevant data, customer history, apps, and systems.
Kustomer was founded in 2015 with headquarters in New York City and Durham,
North Carolina.

Our Tech Stack: React.js, Node.js, AWS, MongoDB, Elasticsearch

Roles: Engineering Software Engineer - Backend - New York City, Durham DevOps
Engineer - New York City Software Engineer - Frontend - New York City, Durham
Engineering Manager - New York City, Durham Software Engineer in Test - Durham
iOS Engineer - New York City Android Engineer - New York City Site Reliability
Engineer - New York City, Durham

Design Senior Product Designer - New York City Product Designer - Durham
Graphic Designer - New York City Brand Designer - New York City

------
nvader
Big Health | Engineering Manager (San Francisco), Senior Product Engineer
(London, UK) | San Francisco, CA or London, UK, depending on role | ONSITE
preferred, REMOTE for exceptional candidates | VISA

Are you passionate about mental health? At Big Health, we're building a
digital medicine platform that uses clinically proven techniques to help our
users deal with the problems of worry and sleeplessness. Our evidence-based
techniques draw on Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, and are already helping
people back to good mental health.

We value tenacity, humility, ingenuity and soul. In my interactions with my
colleagues, these shine through on a daily basis.

I'm working on the platform and integrations team as a Backend Engineer, and
we're also hiring full stack engineers, front end engineers and mobile
engineers. We have two offices (in London and SF), and for the right candidate
we'd be open to sponsoring a visa or supporting a remote role.

We have a micro-service architecture deployed on AWS Lambda, and the backend
is written in Python 3.6.

If you're interested, you can email our head of recruiting Lauren at
lauren.lazo@Big health.com (no space) with a resume.

~~~
irpapakons
Hello, I'd like to ask how flexible are the working conditions? For example if
someone were to have a bad night of sleep could they start later, take a break
to go to the gym for a couple of hours, continue after that? Or is it like
some other places where flexible means "as long as you're in from 10am to 5pm
you can be flexible how much earlier you arrive" (I'm more interested in the
London office) - thanks.

------
noreena17
Cambly | On-demand access to English tutors via video chat San Francisco, CA
(Bay Area) | ONSITE \- Android Software Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/camblyandroid](https://bit.ly/camblyandroid)

\- Full-stack Software Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/camblyswe](https://bit.ly/camblyswe)

\- Software Engineering Internship:
[https://bit.ly/camblySWEintern](https://bit.ly/camblySWEintern)

We're looking for talented engineers who are passionate about changing the way
people learn languages. As a Cambly engineer, you'll be part of a small and
fast-moving engineering team where you'll have a large impact on all parts of
the Cambly platform. We've been growing rapidly among language learners around
the world, so you'll get to learn what it's like to join a fast growing
startup that's creating opportunities for our students and tutors alike.

[Open to candidates who may require visas]

------
AaronM
Lumin Digital | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | ONSITE or REMOTE (US Only)|
San Ramon, CA

I work for Lumin Digital as an SRE and we are building a vibrant and
sustaining environment where creative people can do meaningful work. We are
building online banking software that allows credit unions to connect with
their members and compete with the big banks. Our core values are Trust,
Respect, and Boldness. We want to foster an environment where people feel like
they are doing meaningful work, are productive, and have the ability to take
risks and learn from failure. We have offices in San Ramon CA, if you live
nearby. You can also work remotely like myself and the other SRE's.

As SRE number four, your job will be to help us engineer robust solutions to
rapidly configure, deploy and monitor our product in the cloud. Our stack
includes some of the following technologies.

AWS Jenkins Python Node.js Kubernetes Prometheus ELK

We offer Very Competitive Salary Health/Dental/Vision Unlimited Vacation
Yearly Performance Bonus 401k Match If your onsite we provide lunch, snacks
and a gym membership.

If your interested, send an email to careers@lumindigital.com and reference
this post

------
Schwolop
Cooltrax | IoT Software Engineer, DevOps Lead | Melbourne, AUSTRALIA |
$120-150K AUD | Full-time | ONSITE but flexible

Cooltrax builds IoT hardware and software to monitor temperatures, control
fridges, and track refrigerated goods as they move across North America and
the Asia-Pacific region.

We need senior engineers to help us uplift our legacy systems while developing
a new IoT pipeline from scratch. We have happy paying customers, a strong
growth story, and interesting software problems to solve. We’ll give you the
autonomy to choose the right solutions, the flexibility to work in the way
that suits you, and the support to handle everything a rapid-paced start-up
environment can throw at you. We have specific openings for an IoT Software
Engineer and DevOps Lead, but are also always looking for generalist software
engineers who want to work in the IoT field. We're predominantly a Typescript
shop with a tech stack comprising Node/React/SqlServer/Couch/Redis/Kubernetes.

More about the roles: DevOps Lead - [https://cooltraxap-
my.sharepoint.com/:b:/g/personal/tom_alle...](https://cooltraxap-
my.sharepoint.com/:b:/g/personal/tom_allen_cooltrax_com/EZb5KvAXHq5Gs9TeHzAFS0kB-
KvenjknPJW-I3HC8m99pw?e=uT6wdW) Software Engineer - [https://cooltraxap-
my.sharepoint.com/:b:/g/personal/tom_alle...](https://cooltraxap-
my.sharepoint.com/:b:/g/personal/tom_allen_cooltrax_com/EXkCW9ybfOZHgxc4ZIl4GhcBl9ZjurvAaAl0ks2neG_0zQ?e=zxFVXk)

To apply or ask about the roles, please email me directly. It is a job
requirement to be able to deduce my email address from the content of this
post.

------
ggregoire
Decidata | Engineering Team Lead | Mexico City | FULLTIME, ONSITE | 25 people
(many people from LATAM and Europe)

Founded in 2016, Decidata is a Mexican startup who developed a proprietary
technology to detect, monitor and analyze every TV commercial in real time.
From Mexico to Brazil, we monitor over 200 TV channels on a 24/7 basis to help
broadcasters ensure the quality of their transmission. We work as well with
brands and agencies who want to improve the return on investment of their TV
campaigns and retarget engaged audiences across screens. Our Attribution
Platform allow brands such as Mercado Libre, Rappi, BBVA and Movistar to
calculate the performance of their TV campaigns and optimize their media plan
thanks to our insights and recommendations.

We have 1 open position:

• Engineering Team Lead - Infrastructure

— Profile: senior backend software engineer, 8+ years of experience, including
3+ years holding tech/team lead responsibilities

— Role: you will be in charge of maintaining, improving, scaling, monitoring
and ensuring the availability, reliability and performance of our system that
detects and monitors TV commercials in real time

Our stack: Python, Go, React, AWS

Contact: guillaume@decidata.tv

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. We’re a fast-growing, all-remote company
where you can contribute and make an impact from almost anywhere in the world.
You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive team that values transparency and
collaboration.

We’re hiring throughout the company, including engineering managers, security
engineers, solutions architects, product managers, support engineers, mid-
market account executives, strategic account leaders, and recruiters. Here’s
our full list of vacancies:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Hear from GitLab CEO Sid Sijbrandij and Mark Frein of InVision about why all-
remote work is the future: [https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/31/pyb-all-
remote-mark-frei...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/31/pyb-all-remote-mark-
frein/)

Want to learn more? Check out our company handbook:
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/)

------
dizone
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Engineering Manager - Infrastructure, Data Science Manager -
Analytics, Senior Product Manager, Director of Language R&D, Director of
Customer Success, Customer Success Manager, Executive Assistant, Account
Executive, Market Development Representative, Senior Account Executive -
Seattle, New York, London

------
mamasganja
Mama's Ganja Is Hiring a Full Stack Lead (Remote US)

Mama's Ganja | [https://www.mamasganja.com](https://www.mamasganja.com) |
Senior Developer | Full-Stack | Distributed Team | Part-time-Full-time |
Remote (US)

Project is a new marijuana dispensary directory and content web app. Our
mission is to help people find licensed, legal marijuana dispensaries and
learn about legal, healthy and positive uses for cannabis.

Eventually, we will provide a directory of all types of legal marijuana
businesses in the United States and answer all questions related to healthy,
legal uses of marijuana and cannabis lifestyle.

We are looking for an experienced, full-stack developer to join our small but
growing team. Our stack includes Postgres, Node, and Angular Universal app on
Heroku. We're considering a migration from Angular to React and are looking
for a senior full-stack developer to lead our team. Experience with Heroku,
Angular, and React is preferred but not required.

If you’re interested, email the Founder george at newmediaroots.com.

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco / DC |
Full-time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. We partner with healthcare plans,
providers, and the government. Our technical challenges are complex and
compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of lives
positively.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Infrastructure Engineer (SF or DC)

* Security Engineer - Product (SF or DC)

* Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF)

* UX Designer (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go Web Tech
Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded.

Questions? Contact me directly via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
kppullin
NEXT Trucking | El Segundo, CA (Headquarters) & Irvine / Orange County, CA |
Onsite | Full-time

NEXT Trucking builds software for modernizing & optimizing drayage, the
process of moving shipping containers from ports to local warehouses, with a
focus on 'Drivers First'. This video, featuring our CEO Lidia Yan, describes
the business and market opportunity much better than I can:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHHI3vaqCS4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHHI3vaqCS4)

We're hiring software developers, platform/SREs, data engineers, UI/UX
designers, product managers, and more:
[https://www.nexttrucking.com/careers/](https://www.nexttrucking.com/careers/)

Highlights of our tech stack include Java + Spring Boot, React + React Native,
Storybook, GraphQL, Node, NestJS, PostgreSQL, OpenTracing (Jaeger), Kafka, and
deployed to AWS + Kubernetes via Terraform. We write lots of tests (perhaps
even too many!), are continuously learning & improving our processes, open
source friendly, and have a warm, inclusive, & welcoming culture.

We're also not picky about candidates having used the same technologies we use
today, having hired developers with heavy backgrounds in C#, AngularJS,
Python, Perl, etc.

Who am I? I'm Kevin, an IC working primarily from our Irvine location on
platform and infrastructure bits, and would love to have more folks from
Orange County seize the opportunity to work for a well funded series-C
startup, without having to deal with LA traffic : ) I'm more than happy to
chat and answer questions, so please feel free to shoot me an email:
kevinp@nexttrucking.com .

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Full-Stack Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE | www.etflogic.com |
Full Time

ETFLogic is a technology company that provides data and workflow automation to
the ETF ecosystem. Our clients are ETF Issuers, Asset Managers, Financial
Advisors and Corporates and we help them make more informed investment
decisions with Exchange Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs hold in
excess of $5 trillion in assets globally. That number is projected to reach
$30tr by 2030. Investor demand continues to drive innovation and complexity in
the ETF landscape.

We are looking for a full-stack engineer to architect the next generation of
financial tools and navigate the complexities of the financial markets.
Interest in finance and trading is a must. Other topics we focus on are: ETF
pricing, fixed income analytics, flow monitoring, portfolio optimization and
MPT, risk modeling, liquidity and impact cost estimates, factor and style
analysis, etc...

Our tech stack is comprised of JavaScript, React, Python and AWS. We employ a
scalable micro-services framework for rapid data delivery to a global set of
users.

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io.

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.featurelabs.com](https://www.featurelabs.com)

At Feature Labs, we’re building automation technology to make machine learning
easier to use. We work on many unique and important machine learning
challenges with a focus on making sure machine learning isn’t just a
theoretical endeavor but has a real-world impact.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

We love open source and hope you do too:
[https://www.featurelabs.com/open](https://www.featurelabs.com/open)

Here is one of our most popular libraries:
[https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools](https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools)

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
threeio
SRE - Omnivore.io - Remote (US/CANADA)

The Site Reliability Engineer is responsible for the health and well-being of
the production environment, implementation of new and existing components, and
maintaining and modernizing the processes and methods used within our
platform. They will be expected to interface with the rest of the operations,
development and business teams, lead assigned projects, participate in peer
mentoring and operate an always-on production environment.

ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:

* Onboard and optimize microservices using Docker

* Streamline CI/CD process and green/blue deployment

* Optimize resource usage to meet KPI targets

* Maintain and evolve monitoring and notification systems

* Create and maintain documentation on new services, procedures, and requirements

* Participate in an on-call schedule established by your manager, and be ready and available while on-call to immediately diagnose and resolve incidents.

* Participate in the diagnosis and resolution of escalated critical emergency incidents.

[https://omnivore.applytojob.com/apply/ObT6mbdRBK/Site-
Reliab...](https://omnivore.applytojob.com/apply/ObT6mbdRBK/Site-Reliability-
Engineer)

------
mmcgrana
Muse | Remote | iOS Engineer, Systems Engineer

Muse is an independent software company that makes an iPad app for thoughtful
work. The app brings together your research, photos, and notes in a single
fluid workspace: [https://museapp.com](https://museapp.com)

We're hiring one engineer to join our all-remote team of four. One profile
that's a good fit is an experienced iOS engineer:

[https://museapp.com/ios-engineer](https://museapp.com/ios-engineer)

If you're excited about Muse but haven't developed for iOS, we can teach you
iOS. In particular we'd love to hear from systems engineers with experience in
e.g. game engines and graphics pipelines who'd like to apply their skill set
to a product like Muse:

[https://museapp.com/systems-engineer](https://museapp.com/systems-engineer)

------
martintribo
Interactive Network Technologies | Front End Developer | Houston, TX | Full-
time | ONSITE | www.int.com

INT is a global company that develops 2D/3D graphics libraries and platforms.
Our software helps upstream oil and gas companies see and analyze their well
and seismic data. We also build custom, high-performance components and
widgets, interacting directly with clients to develop tailored applications.

As part of the JavaScript team, you’d be working with a diverse, expert group
of developers, making an impact on real projects from your first day. You’d
work on everything from front-end design to complex graphics to APIs
(integrating data from various sources) and more.

We partner with major players in cloud technology (AWS, Microsoft Azure,
Google Cloud, etc.), and our software is embedded in applications used by the
majority of the oil and gas companies around the world.

We’re looking for someone comfortable working with JavaScript, TypeScript,
WebGL, Node.JS, three.js, etc.

You can view our job postings at [https://www.int.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.int.com/about-us/careers/)

------
matallo
Ebury | London, UK | Full-time, On Site |
[https://www.ebury.com/](https://www.ebury.com/)

We empower businesses that want to trade and transact internationally.

More than 40,000 clients choose Ebury to provide the tools they need to manage
their international trade and support their growth, including import lending,
currency and risk products, and payment and collection facilities.

With the talent of our 800+ multicultural staff, combined with our cutting-
edge technology, tailored product range, and exceptional customer service,
we’re at the forefront of Fintech development. Today we have 22 offices across
the world, with even more exciting expansion plans to come.

We're growing the first tech team in the London office in Victoria, and now is
an extraordinary time to join and drive the vision and the future of the team.
The company also offers relocation support.

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (Vue.js)
[https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c6d48d84-44d9-4995-a829-5ffa39ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c6d48d84-44d9-4995-a829-5ffa39ef928a?lever-
via=H6Xvr2QXYD)

\- Senior Backend Engineer (Python, Django)
[https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c5ca65b3-71ce-4656-b1d0-782bc263...](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c5ca65b3-71ce-4656-b1d0-782bc263665d?lever-
via=H6Xvr2QXYD)

To see all roles visit [https://jobs.lever.co/ebury?lever-
via=H6Xvr2QXYD](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury?lever-via=H6Xvr2QXYD)

For any doubt just drop me a line: carlos.matallin at ebury dot com and I'll
be happy to have a chat.

------
mrgzg1
Carbon3D | Bay Area, maybe remote |
[http://www.software.carbon3d.com](http://www.software.carbon3d.com)

I work on the automation / tooling side of things at carbon and we have a very
diverse (CS, chem-engs, materials, mech-engs, mfg-engs) set of people working
on modernizing & industrializing additive manufacturing. Our printers are used
in real-world use cases like mass manufacturing mid-soles for Adidas:
[https://www.adidas.com/us/4D](https://www.adidas.com/us/4D) and helmet pads
for NFL.

We are looking for great software engineers for full-stack, front-end and dev-
ops/tooling roles. Tech Stack: \- Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres,
Elasticsearch, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes \- Frontend: Typescript, React, Redux,
Three.js \- Tooling / Workflows: Python, C++ We heavily use *nix on our
printers and of course everywhere else in the stack.

You can reach me on mgandhi+hn@carbon3d.com for any qs and our fav recruiter:
apagin+hn@carbon3d.com

------
alooPotato
Streak | YC S11 | Senior Frontend Engineers | Vancouver, BC | Full Time |
Onsite

    
    
      * Problem: Make Gmail powerful for all businesses
      * Product: We build a sales/hiring/fundraising/dealflow tool all inside Gmail. We believe these workflows belong entirely in your inbox because thats where people spend their entire day.
      * Traction: Product market fit, hundreds of thousands of users, tens of thousands of paying users
      * Funding: $2M seed, profitable and growing ever since
      * Stack: Java, Kotlin, Golang, React, all the modern JS tooling - built on GCP, largest user of Google Cloud Spanner 
      * You: Deep & foundational knowledge of frontend web engineering. From how browsers work to modern frameworks and everything in between.
    

We're growing our Vancouver eng the team significantly and offer competitive
compensation and amazing benefits. Interested? Visit and apply at
[https://www.streak.com/careers/product-engineer-
vancouver](https://www.streak.com/careers/product-engineer-vancouver)

------
fancyremarker
Aptible (YC S14) | Remote (North America) | Remote-OK |
[https://www.aptible.com](https://www.aptible.com)

We're working to make information security a core competency of every startup.
We envision a world in which startups have access to great information
security, are empowered to focus on their business instead of on compliance,
can scale faster and more efficiently, and are confident that they're creating
quality products.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible](https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible).

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer (Aptible Deploy):
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/e14de4f6-9fb1-426d-8003-82b91f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/e14de4f6-9fb1-426d-8003-82b91f72d1f9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- UX Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/653db0aa-6eef-4ca7-a3a1-078d5f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/653db0aa-6eef-4ca7-a3a1-078d5f28ce9f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee8c9e12?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: For Comply: JS, React, Ruby, Flow, Postgres. For Deploy: Cloud
IaaS (AWS), Docker, PostgreSQL, Redis, sqlite.

------
ajpgrealish
GemFair | React Native Developer | London | ONSITE | gemfair.com

GemFair is a digital solution which connects artisanal miners to global
markets. GemFair is a London based, dynamic and fast-growing startup which is
financially backed by the De Beers Group, making it well positioned to become
a game changer in a market primed for innovation.

GemFair has been operating for a year, piloting the first version of its
digital solution in Sierra Leone. Its digital solution can be used to on-board
and manage member mines and then allow the logging and selling of ethical
sourced diamonds to GemFair. The users of the technology are the miners who
own and operate the mines, the GemFair team who manage the membership and the
expert diamond buyers who ensure a fair price is paid. You will join a
4-person product team to continue development of the products based on the
learnings from the pilot and help GemFair scale.

We are looking for a React Native Developer to join the team to help grow our
product, if you want more details:
[https://gemfair.com/#join_us](https://gemfair.com/#join_us)

------
hugojan
Brenger.nl | Lead Frontend developer (TS/React/Redux) and Backend developer
(PHP/Symfony/AWS/Python) | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA
SPONSORSHIP

Come join Brenger as a backend or frontend developer to build the
transportation platform that solves the surprisingly unsolved problem of
shipping bulky goods economically, optimizes the utilization of vans on the
road, and reduces CO₂ emissions along the way!

Our techstack Frontend: TS/React/Redux/Redux-saga Backend: PHP/Symfony/API-
Platform, Python/Flask, AWS/Fargate/Lambda/SQS

If you're interested, drop me a line: hugojan@brenger.nl

Check out the full job listings here: * backend:
[https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-
php](https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-php) * frontend:
[https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-developer-
ty...](https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-developer-
typescriptreactredux)

No recruiters/No agencies/No remote

------
ucosty
Callsign | DevOps Engineer | London (UK) | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.callsign.com/careers](https://www.callsign.com/careers)

Callsign is a London based software company building many-factor, intelligence
driven authentication. Machine learning around behaviour, location, device,
and events allow the software to build a risk model, which can be used to
steer policy based risk-management decisions, to allow businesses to accept,
deny, or request additional levels of information in order to authenticate
requests.

We're looking to expand the DevOps team. We've got a (relatively) new software
stack running on Kubernetes in AWS. We're in a market which is rapidly
evolving, and requires constant change on our part. The DevOps team is
relatively small, and we're looking for people familiar with

* Kubernetes * AWS + Terraform * Some Go, Python, and Bash wouldn't go amiss

Interested? Take a look here
[https://callsign.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14](https://callsign.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14)

------
timols
Zenput | San Francisco, CA USA or Remote | Full-time | Software Engineer,
Staff Software Engineer | ONSITE or REMOTE | $90k-$175k + equity (depends on
location/role)

We’re changing the way restaurants and other retail chain operators like
Dominos, Chipotle, KFC, Jersey Mike’s, and 7-Eleven translate operations
strategy into great customer experiences. Today we have customers who are
collectively overseeing 40,000 locations across 35+ countries using our mobile
platform to drive operations excellence across all their stores.

We're looking to expand our team of experienced software engineers to help us
bring a number of new capabilities to market from advanced prediction to IoT
and computer vision. Our stack is based on a service oriented architecture, so
we have a number of different technologies at play. To begin with, you'll be
working with Python (Django), JS/Typescript (React) as well as many other
tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out!

More about us: [https://www.zenput.com](https://www.zenput.com)

If you're interested, email me at timols(at )zenput( dot)com

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Operations | Full-time | REMOTE (UK/NL only) | [https://inc-
query.com](https://inc-query.com)

Bootstrapped, profitable, very rapidly growing B2B tech company. We program
surveys insanely fast for private equity and management consulting clients.

If you enjoy dealing with very smart clients in a somewhat technical and fast-
paced environment, this role may be for you. The Survey Director exercises 3
different skill sets:

1\. Client management/communication skills: Interact with clients all the time

2\. Business acumen: Learn about different industries/niches and transfer
learning across projects

3\. Technical skills: Never-ending supply of short coding puzzles (think <10
lines)

This is not a software engineering role, but some coding experience is
definitely helpful here. It's a tough role, but super interesting work!

If you're interested in learning more, shoot me (the founder) a note with
either your resume and/or LinkedIn: hn@inc-query.com. You'd be joining a
handful of other HNers who work here.

------
paulc
LOCATION: REMOTE (North America) Hi we're CommentSold, we're a rapidly growing
social commerce platform revolutionizing the way online retailers do business.

We strive to make shopping simple and fun by allowing real-time interactions
and empowering entrepreneurs to become the next generation of retailers
through social media, websites, and mobile apps.

We're looking for some product minded engineers to join our team in it's early
stages to help us as our business continues to grow.

We're actively expanding and building out our tech stack as we implement new
processes and features. (Laravel/PHP/Mysql/Redis)

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Remote first work environment

* Your pick of development hardware

* Home internet reimbursement

* Coworking space reimbursement

Specifically we are looking for:

Senior Full Stack - Experienced web engineers with strong sense of product and
desire to own large parts of the web application space and technical roadmap.

Mobile Pipeline Engineer - We ship apps for our customers to faciliate
shopping and are building out a complex automated pipeline to generate and
manage them.

NOTE: We're looking for folks located in North America only at this time.

Reach out to me directly: paul@commentsold.com, CTO

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA

Cognii is an EdTech startup providing AI based personalized tutoring and
assessments technology to education and training industry.

    
    
      Leading vendor for rapidly growing AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      Innovation Grant Award Winner - National Science Foundation
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, and information extraction
    

2\. Web Developer/System Architect

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service architecture 
      - experience in Ruby on Rails, DBs, devops
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
fatima_able
ABLE ([https://able.co/](https://able.co/)) |FULL STACK SOFTWARE ENGINEER
|Full-time | Onsite or Remote
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/able/jobs/4130683002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/able/jobs/4130683002)

Able builds technology products in a portfolio model. We believe that people,
teams, and processes are more important than the ideas themselves, so we’ve
focused on bringing great people together, and investing in their growth.

We’ve built products in a variety of industries. Everything from media to
finance to toys to healthcare. Sometimes we work with management teams to help
their businesses grow faster or unlock value using technology. Other times we
start or buy businesses outright. Each time, we look for opportunities to
leverage technology built at the portfolio-level to drive value faster.

Able is seeking for Full-Stack Software Engineers. You will work on a variety
of challenging, creative and innovative products that are part of our rapidly
growing portfolio.

We're searching for: 2+ years professional experience as a software engineer
or equivalent; Thorough and up-to-date knowledge of JS and/or Ruby/Rails OR JS
and/or Python

Perks: WFH Open policy, flexible work hours,payroll, health insurance,
complimentary lunches, benefit reimbursements, annual variable compensation
based on individual and company performance

If you're interested, check out the rest of the details and how to apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/able/jobs/4130683002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/able/jobs/4130683002)
Also, you can message me at fatima@able.co

------
notknifescience
Mixpanel | Austin/SF | Full stack, front-end | ONSITE

Mixpanel is a web / mobile analytics company, and we are hiring for our new
ATX office. This is a unique opportunity to work with top-tier talent and be
compensated as such while helping us a grow our small team in Austin into
something bigger.

The product engineering team creates the face of Mixpanel. We organize in
small, nimble product groups (two to five engineers in close partnership with
PM and design) with huge autonomy over what we build and how we build it. You
will own the full stack for your product areas, from database schemas and HTTP
APIs to data visualization down to the last CSS detail. A passion for product
and empathy for the user are key. Our stack includes Python, Golang, and lots
of JavaScript & TypeScript.

See what we’re working on: [https://mixpanel.com/product-
updates](https://mixpanel.com/product-updates)

Remote work is also a possibility for exceptional candidates after a period of
onsite onboarding. We have several remote engineers working in this capacity
around the US :)

PM me if you're interested!

~~~
thomasrognon
Can you add a way to contact you in your profile?

~~~
notknifescience
Oh. I guess PMs are not a thing huh? Sorry I am bad at Hacker News!

------
mands
NStack | Junior & Mid Frontend Engineers | London, UK | Fully Remote (Global)
| [https://angel.co/company/nstack/jobs](https://angel.co/company/nstack/jobs)

VC-backed startup with a remote team building cloud-native business analytics
solutions accessible from the browser. Modern FE stack - React / Typescript /
MobX with a Python / Django-backend and a large devops component including
using Docker / Kubernetes / GCS.

We're fully remote and hire globally - we subscribe to the GitLab global
salary calculator - [https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-c...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-compensation/calculator/) .

f you’re interested please get in touch. Any questions please comment, DM,
reach out on email (jobs at nstack dot com) or at
[https://angel.co/nstack/jobs](https://angel.co/nstack/jobs). Cheers!

------
pych
LogDNA | [https://logdna.com](https://logdna.com) | Mountain View & Toronto |
Full-time | Onsite

At LogDNA you’ll help us build a fast and modern log management platform that
offers the flexibility of an amazing developer experience with the trust of
enterprise-grade infrastructure. Today, LogDNA is used by over 3,000 teams
including IBM, OpenAI, Instacart, and Lime Bike. We’re building a future where
developers don’t have to dread the tools they use at work, starting with log
management. We've achieved 300% year-over-year revenue growth in the last
year, and we're just getting started.

We're YCombinator alumni, venture-backed by Emergence Capital (Salesforce,
Box, and Zoom) and Initialized Capital (Reddit, Coinbase, and Patreon). Our
team comes from a wide variety of backgrounds and experiences, having worked
on products at Heroku, Facebook, WhatsApp, Udacity, Ripple, among others.

Open roles:

\- Software engineer (Backend) - Mountain View:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/logdna/jobs/4124607002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/logdna/jobs/4124607002)

\- Senior Software engineer (Backend) - Toronto:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/logdna/jobs/4030735002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/logdna/jobs/4030735002)

\- Developer Evangelist - Remote Friendly:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/logdna/jobs/4023469002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/logdna/jobs/4023469002)

more [https://logdna.com/careers/](https://logdna.com/careers/)

------
unignorant
Nash | Cryptography Engineer + Others (see below) | Remote |
[https://nash.io/](https://nash.io/)

We are looking for an engineer to help deploy bleeding-edge cryptography. You
will have the opportunity to develop new cryptographic products and see them
move from academic papers to operational systems with hundreds of thousands of
users. In particular, we are looking for people to help us build ECDSA-based
products using multi-party computation and zero-knowledge proofs. This role
comes with significant autonomy and responsibility.

We are a team of 35 people, 100% remote. Our tech stack is primarily Elixir
(for backend), Rust (for cryptography), and Typescript, React, and GraphQL
(for frontend and mobile). We value diversity and welcome talented people from
all backgrounds.

Other open positions include
([https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io](https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io)):

\- Backend Engineer

\- Platform Engineer

I am a co-founder, feel free to reach out to me directly with questions at
ethan@nash.io.

------
d_han
Greenhouse | Full-Stack, Senior Site Reliability Engineers | New York, NY |
Remote & Onsite

Greenhouse is an enterprise talent acquisition suite that enables companies to
hire the best people. We're looking for Software Engineers and Engineering
Managers familiar with Javascript and Ruby. To learn more about our
engineering team
([https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)),
check out our engineering blog ([https://medium.com/in-the-
weeds](https://medium.com/in-the-weeds))!

Full job descriptions and links to apply below: Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/de3376531](https://grnh.se/de3376531) Software Engineer,
Performance & Scalability:
[https://grnh.se/45858e6e1](https://grnh.se/45858e6e1) Senior Site Reliability
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/cbb7649a1](https://grnh.se/cbb7649a1)

------
jm277456
The Financial Gym | Remote |
[https://financialgym.com](https://financialgym.com)

The Financial Gym is putting the ‘personal’ back into ‘personal finance’. We
take a fitness-inspired approach to finances, teaching you to make smarter
money choices that add up over time. Train with us, achieve balance, decrease
stress, and become empowered by your money.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/the-financial-gym](https://www.keyvalues.com/the-
financial-gym)

Here are our open roles, more to come, if you don't see a role here email me
and we will see if you can be a good fit for another role:

\- Mid-Level Full Stack Developer:
[https://fingyms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&ref=keyvalue...](https://fingyms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stacks to be familiar or able to learn quickly: Rails, PostgreSQL,
Docker, Heroku, AWS, Python, Vue.js

------
dbbaughe
Amazon Elasticsearch Service | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-Time |
ONSITE, VISA | [https://aws.amazon.com/elasticsearch-
service/](https://aws.amazon.com/elasticsearch-service/)

AWS Elasticsearch Service is revolutionizing Log Analytics and Search powered
by Open Source Innovation. Elasticsearch has become an essential technology
for log analytics and search, fueled by the freedom open source provides to
developers and organizations. Our goal is to ensure that open source
innovation continues to thrive by providing a fully featured, 100% open
source, community-driven distribution that makes it easy for everyone to use,
collaborate, and contribute.

We are looking for creative Software Engineers and Engineering Leaders with a
passion for building secure, performant and reliable large scale distributed
systems. At AWS, you’ll experience the benefits of working in a dynamic,
entrepreneurial environment, while leveraging the resources of Amazon.com
(AMZN), one of the world's leading internet companies. The Amazon
Elasticsearch Service team is part of the rapidly growing AWS Database and
Analytics group. We are customer obsessed in a highly collaborative team-
oriented environment

Please apply directly at: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/793760/senior-
software-devel...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/793760/senior-software-
development-engineer-elasticsearch)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/793764/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/793764/software-development-
engineer)

If you have any questions you can email me at dbbaughe [at] amazon [dot] com

------
karatcate
Karat | Full Stack Engineers, Product Manager, Solutions Engineer | Seattle,
WA | REMOTE | Full-time | www.karat.com

Karat is a Seattle-based startup that conducts software engineering interviews
on behalf of top engineering organizations -- primarily first-round technical
interviews. Our network of experienced Interview Engineers have conducted tens
of thousands of technical interviews with software engineering candidates.
Clients increase capacity to interview and unlock engineering productivity,
all while providing exceptional candidate experiences.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. Full-time employees receive
unlimited time off, 100% coverage of health, dental, and vision insurance,
401(k), equity and the freedom to work from wherever you’re most comfortable.

Interview Engineer - Remote - Freelance - 7-40hrs/week. $100 USD per interview
(60 minute interview + up to 30 minutes for a feedback report) Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/72443c0e2](https://grnh.se/72443c0e2)

Senior Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB](https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB)

Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/3179fedf2](https://grnh.se/3179fedf2)

Solutions Engineer - Seattle or Remote - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/d8ee32692](https://grnh.se/d8ee32692)

Product Manager - Seattle - Full Time - Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/bade0b402](https://grnh.se/bade0b402)

Questions? Email cate@karat.io

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Engineer, Technical PM About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help companies build better software faster

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Senior backend engineer

\- Principal engineer

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
whitperson
Director of UX | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Application Security Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Implementation Project Manager New York |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest-growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile.

We're a technology team that...

...is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...uses data science to drive predictive marketing

...and makes significant contributions to the scalability of our technology
and has a voice in the direction of our product and operations

We are also hiring for several non-Engineering roles including:

Customer Success Manager

Enterprise Account Executive

Enterprise Sales Director

If interested, please email: mwhitman+hackernews@sailthru.com

------
altitude2019
Altitude Networks – On site Lead/Senior Developers SF, CA - Will Relocate and
Sponsor (Full Time)

Altitude Networks provides companies with the data security they need to
safely use collaboration SaaS (GSuite, Box, Dropbox, Office365 etc) without
the threat of data loss, theft or inadvertent sharing with unauthorized
individuals. Altitude Networks is founded by Michael Coates, former CISO of
Twitter and 15 year veteran in the information security space, and Amir
Kavousian, Stanford PhD and former data scientist from CapitalOne ML fraud
team. We are a BusinessInsider Top 30 CyberSecurity Startup in 2019, backed by
prominent Silicon Valley Venture Capital. At Altitude Networks, we use a
modern architecture that is designed to optimize development efficiency and
velocity. We use a serverless architecture and advanced CI/CD tools that
enable all team members to quickly develop, deploy, and maintain code in
production in AWS cloud

Apply here
[https://altitudenetworks.com/careers.html](https://altitudenetworks.com/careers.html)

------
dcchambers
ImageMover | Systems/DevOps Engineer | Madison, WI | Full-time | ONSITE

\---

We are looking for a Systems/DevOps engineer with strong experience with
Linux/UNIX servers and container technologies to join our team in beautiful
Madison, WI.

Expect to use: AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, ECS/EKS, Ubuntu Linux, CircleCI,
Ansible, and more.

ImageMover develops a suite of medical imaging software solutions that are
used by healthcare systems around the world. We have a growing list of
customers and partners, as well as an expanding set of product offerings.
Earlier this year we raised $4 million in VC funding lead by Bain Capital.

We offer a fast-paced, flexible, and fun environment with a highly talented
team and a culture that encourages innovation and customer satisfaction.

\---

Details:

\-
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ctJEHkMmjS15ZNQbNqXNQ7EB7ko...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ctJEHkMmjS15ZNQbNqXNQ7EB7koOfq59/view?usp=sharing)

\- [https://www.imagemovermd.com/](https://www.imagemovermd.com/)

Interested? Shoot us an email with your resume: systems [at] imagemovermd
[dot] com.

------
leegutman
Enigma|Software Engineers (all levels), Data Scientists (Ph.D. or relevant
work experience preferred, Product Managers| Full-time | New York, NY | Visa

Enigma's mission is to empower people to interpret and improve the world
around them. We do this by transforming how data is seen and used in the
enterprise. Enigma links vast data sources to surface insights that inform
business decisions, solve problems and unlock new opportunities. From
combating money laundering to enhancing drug safety, Enigma is changing the
way the world uses data.

Key open roles:

Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/611422cb1](https://grnh.se/611422cb1) Data
Scientist: [https://grnh.se/e58de8131](https://grnh.se/e58de8131) Product &
Strategy: [https://grnh.se/6d1476731](https://grnh.se/6d1476731)

Check out our careers page to see all open roles:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers](https://www.enigma.com/careers)

------
eatsasf
Brightloom | San Francisco, CA & Seattle, WA | Onsite www.brightloom.io

Come help build restaurants of the future!

At Brightloom, we’ve built an end-to-end software as a service and hardware as
a service technology platform for the restaurant industry that encompasses
everything from food ordering, food pickup systems, restaurant management, and
customer loyalty programs. We're the only ones in the market currently
tackling a huge issue restaurant operators have: too many systems that don't
talk to each other, and no easy to collect actionable operations and customer
behavior data.

We just announced a partnership with Starbucks & another round of fundraising
so we're super excited about what the future holds!

Key hires we're currently looking for:

-Senior/Staff DevOps Engineer -Sr. Android Engineer -Staff Backend Engineer

You can learn more or view all our open roles here:
[https://www.brightloom.io/careers](https://www.brightloom.io/careers)

Apply online or ping me at ashleyt@brightloom.io

------
Riieccoala
Zerocopter | Ruby developer medior/senior | Amsterdam or REMOTE |
[https://zerocopter.com](https://zerocopter.com)

Take the opportunity to become part of the success story behind one of
Europe’s fastest growing enterprise application security platforms, empowered
by the world’s best ethical hackers. At Zerocopter we have a client portfolio
with brands such as the largest airlines, retail and e-commerce companies in
the world. We have achieved consistent growth and our breakthrough plans for
the future make this a great place to further your career. Our working
environment is an innovative, youthful, international, positive, fun and
dynamic one. Your role will be developing and improving the Zerocopter
platform where you bring our hackers and customers together and facilitate to
improve the security of their business and infrastructure.

Interested?

Find the full description on:

[https://zerocopter.recruitee.com/o/ruby-developer-
amsterdam](https://zerocopter.recruitee.com/o/ruby-developer-amsterdam)

------
silviaxbird
xbird | Senior iOS Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME |
[http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are looking for a Senior iOS Engineer to build, maintain and continuously
improve our iOS SDK. You will work on ensuring our data collection is
reliable, performant and energy-efficient. You will also continuously improve
our iOS app used in pilot programs, making it more useful to patients.
Finally, you will support the recruitment and coaching processes for new
developers joining our team.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<silvia@xbird.io>).

------
agotterer
Common ([https://www.common.com](https://www.common.com) | Senior Backend
Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

Common is working on solutions to the urban housing shortage and apartment
affordability by rethinking the way that apartments are rented, architected,
designed, and operated. We believe that by leveraging technology and
intelligent apartment design we can modernize city living to create a better
rental living experience and price point for our tenants. Today we have over
800 tenants and are generating above market returns for our property partners
in 30 buildings across 6 cities. Our apartment development pipeline includes
homes for thousands of new tenants across 14 new cities. We've raised $65M
from top tier VCs and are founded by General Assembly (acquired for $412M) co-
founder Brad Hargreaves.

We are looking for senior frontend and senior backend engineers who are
interested in a mix of developing product features and defining the next
version of our technical architecture, processes, and philosophies. You will
work with a talented product and engineering team that cares deeply about code
quality, iterative development, maintainability, creating a great engineering
culture, and shipping. We've found a healthy balance between creating value
for our stakeholders, moving quickly, and investing in developer happiness.
The members of our team have a voice, autonomy to make their own decisions,
and the support they need to be successful.

If you interested in a mission driven company that is literally changing the
way people live, I'd love to tell you about our vision and all the interesting
stuff we are working on.

[https://common.com/careers](https://common.com/careers)

------
koreth1
Segovia | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.thesegovia.com/](https://www.thesegovia.com/)

Segovia is payment gateway infrastructure primarily used to move money to
Africa. Customers include charities that want to transfer cash directly to
people in Africa as well as small businesses that maintain workforces across
developed and developing world and general API users like remittance apps.

We use: Kotlin, Java, Axon Framework, PostgreSQL, React, Puppeteer, Docker,
AWS, Terraform, Ansible

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

\- SRE:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jqgv/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jqgv/)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jd4l/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jd4l/)

------
namrata13
Lambda School (YC S17) | Data Warehouse Engineer, Senior Backend, Senior
Fullstack, Eng Managers | San Francisco | ONSITE | Fulltime

Lambda School is building the world’s best and risk-free coding school.
Students pay nothing until they get a high-paying job. We’re on a mission to
unlock everyone’s potential regardless of circumstance by becoming the best
place in the world to launch a new career.

We are hiring rock star senior engineers -- Data warehouse, Frontend, Backend,
Fullstack, and Engineering Managers. This is a unique opportunity to work in a
small founding engineering team at a high growth company.

(1) Data Warehouse Engineer: [http://bit.ly/lambda-data](http://bit.ly/lambda-
data)

(2) FullStack Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/lambda-
fullstack](http://bit.ly/lambda-fullstack)

(3) Backend Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/lambda-
backend](http://bit.ly/lambda-backend)

(4) Engineering Managers or anyone else: please email hiring@lambdaschool.com
(no recruiters please!)

------
mihaitodor
Cogito | Senior Software Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Onsite only |
[https://www.cogitocorp.com/company/careers/](https://www.cogitocorp.com/company/careers/)

Cogito are searching for a Senior Software Engineer to join our Compute Team
to enable development and serving of cutting edge speech, language and
behavioural processing machine learning models. The ideal candidate is an
excellent software developer with systems and cloud-computing expertise, who
has a strong desire to deliver machine learning and signal processing-based
systems. As a Senior Software Engineer on the Compute Team, you will be
responsible for evaluating third party systems (e.g., automatic speech
recognition) and integrating them to develop our real-time computational
engine and batch processing systems.

Stack:

* Python

* C/C++

* Java

* AWS

* Jenkins

* Docker

* Terraform

* Ansible

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cogitocorp/d97d105f-7b68-4049-aaef-8ed...](https://jobs.lever.co/cogitocorp/d97d105f-7b68-4049-aaef-8ed3e64ed7e2/apply)

Questions? Contact me directly via email: mtodor [at] cogitocorp [dot] com

No recruiters or agencies please.

------
mcgwiz
Reasi | Senior Software Developer | Los Angeles, CA | Remote - US | Full-time
| [https://reasi.com](https://reasi.com)

Reasi is revolutionizing real estate with a modern, secure, and convenient
transaction platform. We're early stage but have already received backing by
big players, such as renowned proptech accelerator MetaProp. Compensation is a
healthy mix of cash and equity (up to 3%) - ideal for the senior developer
tired of building other people's ideas without sharing in the potential for
profits.

Obligatory "ideal candidate" laundry list - you don't need all to apply if
you're an aggressive learner:

• 5+ years tech leadership on nontrivial projects (not necessarily all
successful)

• Expertise in most of: PostgreSQL, Node.js, React, TypeScript / modern
JavaScript, Solidity, Jest, Docker, networking / HTTP, OOP / FP /
infrastructure patterns and practices

• Expertise in one of: real estate domain, blockchain development, DevOps /
site reliability, IA / UX / UI design, data science

• Multidisciplinary interest beyond the code, e.g. focusing on product,
improving the business, and devising solutions to real estate problems

• Obsession with detail and quality

• Strong technology opinions (weakly held) and courage to raise concerns

Your primary responsibility will be to develop the core application suite,
infrastructure, and tooling that powers our P2P blockchain escrow platform.
Additionally, you will provide strategic input to the business and our
engineering culture.

We focus on results, continuously improve ourselves, and derive strength from
diverse backgrounds and experiences. Drop us a line at jobs@reasi.com!

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Embedded Software Engineer | Trondheim, Norway | ONSITE, VISA,
Full-time | [https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a startup in Trondheim focused on building the drone
infrastructure of the future. We seek to make drones available as a service to
businesses for purposes such as inspection, mapping, and search and rescue.
Sevendof will operate a network of long-range drones which are stationed in
the field, enabling missions to be carried out automatically.

We are now hiring an Embedded Software Engineer to help bring our first
production system to life. Your work would be centered on developing and
testing control software for our hybrid engine system, as well as integrating
necessary sensor and compute units in our drone architecture.

Further information and application:
[https://angel.co/company/sevendof/jobs/566565-embedded-
softw...](https://angel.co/company/sevendof/jobs/566565-embedded-software-
engineer)

------
mabukhalaf
SOFTWARE ENGINEER FOR HUMAN SUPPORT ROBOTS RESEARCH, MIT, Cambridge, MA

The MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory is seeking an
exceptional Software Engineer to help lead software development efforts for
research on Human Support Robots conducted under projects of the Toyota-CSAIL
Joint Research Center. The Center aims to advance the science and technologies
that enable a future where robots can work safely and seamlessly with and
around humans. The robots collaborate with humans in performing tasks,
establish effective communication with humans and recognize human intent. The
research spans multiple areas including vision and language, visual scene
understanding, tactile sensing and general feel and see perception, motion
planning and control, machine learning, and knowledge acquisition and
representation.

Position Overview: The Software Engineer will work on the development and
integration of cutting-edge algorithmic robotics research primarily on a
Toyota Human Support Robot (HSR) platform. S/he will collaborate with the MIT
Principal Investigators leading the research to conduct proposed research
experiments and to build capabilities for real-world human support scenarios.
S/he will be responsible for both, leading the overall software architectural
design as well as implementation, deployment, and maintenance of the full
software stack.

For more information and how to apply, please visit:
[https://toyota.csail.mit.edu/node/77](https://toyota.csail.mit.edu/node/77)

Apply Here:
[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/externa...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails/jobDetail.html?jobPostId=16034&localeCode=en-
us)

------
seanmcd1
RunAsCloud is hiring for positions in Boston and Miami

This is a full-time position for a platform engineer assisting customers with
their AWS environments. Looking for engineers with experience in Operations /
DevOps with AWS environments. Linux and Windows engineers welcome.

Required Experience:

    
    
        Building medium to large environments, including provisioning, patching, monitoring, and backups.
        Experience streamlining application deployment and tasks (CI/CD, pipelines, etc)
        Developer support in building and configuring application and database platforms (e.g. Apache / nginx / IIS / etc, Tomcat / Python / node / etc, MySQL / MSSQL / etc)
    

Desired Experience:

    
    
        Supporting services for applications: load balancing, file sharing, DBs, ETL, etc
        Migrating applications or large groups of servers to AWS
        Security assessments or evaluations
        DB Server administration
        Scripting languages (Bash, Powershell, Python, etc)
        Supporting Data Scientists and/or ML/AI workloads
        Other tech experience - tell me about what you're into!
    

Desired Personality:

    
    
        Strong customer focus - we bend over backward for our customers and you need to do the same
        Able to execute - when you say you'll get something done, you get it done
        Passionate about technology and eager to learn
    

Why work here:

As a Cloud Engineer for RunAsCloud, you'll have the opportunity to work with a
wider variety of challenges and technology than you would in a "regular" job.
However, unlike most consultancies, we encourage work-life balance and offer
ample opportunity to learn and grow.

Email for applicants - careers@runascloud.com

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time |
[https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

We founded CoinTracker because we believe that there is too much friction with
the existing financial system. It's slow. It's fragmented. It's expensive.
Money remains largely the same as it has for decades despite massive changes
and new capabilities from the internet.

Today CoinTracker lets cryptocurrency holders connect their wallets and
exchanges and see their portfolio, wallets, and transactions in one place.
Users can also calculate their cryptocurrency taxes with the click of a
button. We are building the best consumer experience for interacting with
cryptocurrency.

Some notes about our progress to date:

    
    
      - Profitable, $1M+ in annual revenue
    
      - Tracking $1B+ in cryptocurrency
    
      - Partnered with Coinbase, TurboTax
    
      - Investors: Y Combinator, Initialized Capital, Alexis Ohanian (co-founder of Reddit), Serena Williams, and more
    
      - Founders previously co-founded TextNow ($50M / year in revenue, 100+ employees) and worked at Google
    

If this sounds interesting to you, come chat with us! We're hiring:

    
    
      - Founding Engineer (https://angel.co/company/cointracker/jobs/355974-founding-engineer)
    
      - Full-Stack Engineers (https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444855-full-stack-software-engineer)
    
      - Product Designer (https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/547367-product-designer)
    

Also learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker](https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker)

------
seibelj
Circle | Boston, NYC, Dublin, Hong Kong |
[https://circle.careers/en/](https://circle.careers/en/) | Engineering, Data
Science, Compliance, Legal, Finance, Marketing, Product, Talent

Circle is a global crypto finance company, built on blockchain technology,
powered by crypto assets, and dedicated to helping people and institutions
create and share value globally. With our suite of products, we enable our
customers to send and receive money around the world easily, as well as invest
in and trade crypto assets. In March 2019, Circle acquired SeedInvest, the
largest equity crowdfunding platform in the United States, as well as a
licensed broker-dealer.

Circle was founded in 2013 by internet entrepreneurs Jeremy Allaire and Sean
Neville. We're backed by $250 million from investors including Jim Breyer
(Facebook), Goldman Sachs, IDG Capital (Baidu, Tencent), General Catalyst
(AirBnB, Snapchat), Accel Partners, and Bitmain, with offices in Boston, New
York, San Francisco, Dublin, London and Hong Kong.

------
OverLoard666
General Dynamics Mission Systems | Infrastructure Engineer | Pittsfield, MA |
Full-time | ONSITE | US Citizens Only | DoD Clearances preferred

We are looking for Infrastructure Engineers that have a majority for the
following skill-sets:

• RedHat Linux, Advanced configuration, NFS, CA, SELinux – Advanced Linux
skills beyond “using Linux” – example tasking could be working application
configurations in a hardened setting, supporting STIGs and configurations as
necessary • VMware Infrastructure (Advanced - SAN, High Availability, vSAN,
Horizon VDI, Hardening) • Hardening, STIGs • Hardware = Advanced Hardware
Configuration, Switch Configurations, High Availability • Bash Scripting,
Python

Desirable: o Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible o GitLab / Atlassian Suite –
(Installation, Configuration, Advanced Configuration, Hardening) Jira, Bamboo,
BitBucket, Confluence, Crucible o FreeIPA – CA, LDAP Provisioning,
Authentication, MultiFactor Authentication

Start or continue your career here in a SAFe/DevOps fast-paced environment. If
interested, please contact michael.desrosiers@gd-ms.com

------
armon
HashiCorp ([https://www.hashicorp.com](https://www.hashicorp.com)) | SRE,
Software Engineers, Engineering Managers | REMOTE | Full-time

HashiCorp builds DevOps tools for modern applications. We build open source
tools including Vagrant, Packer, Terraform, Consul, Vault, and Nomad. We also
have a set of cloud services (Vagrant Cloud, Terraform Registry, Terraform
Cloud, etc) that are high scale SaaS services. The HashiCorp products are
downloaded tens of millions of times per year and power tens of thousands of
organizations. Join our growing team and help organizations deliver modern
applications using DevOps practices and enable dynamic multi-cloud
infrastructure.

For a complete list of openings, see
[https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs)

Some of our openings include: Software Engineer, Terraform Cloud-
[https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1788064](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1788064)
Software Engineer, Systems-
[https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1588975](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1588975)
Software Engineer, Cloud Services-
[https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1620078](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1620078)
Site Reliability Engineer, Cloud Services-
[https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1600027](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1600027)
Engineering Manager, Systems-
[https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1625448](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1625448)

At HashiCorp, we are committed to hiring and cultivating a diverse team. If
you are on the fence about whether you meet our requirements, please apply
anyway!

------
dijit
Ubisoft Massive | Site Reliability Engineer (Infrastructure Engineer) | Malmo,
SE | Onsite, Relocation/VISA offered |
[http://www.massive.se](http://www.massive.se)

My team is looking for an automation focused individual to help us release AAA
games with the highest possible reliability, while supporting the needs of the
adjacent programming squad. Our team is comprised of classically trained
sysadmins who have always had a brush with automation, we work very closely
with C++ programmers so experience or willingness to learn classic development
styles are helpful.

Our stack is primarily comprised of Saltstack/Python/terraform running on
google cloud and bare metal. To give you an indication of an ideal candidate:
they would have enough Python experience to be able to investigate and fix
bugs with us (in projects like saltstack; and contribute them back upstream)
and would enjoy doing so.

We make heavy use of Windows, Debian and FreeBSD, but knowledge in those
things specifically is not paramount, typically we look for expertise in
practical use of systems and infrastructure, concepts that go beyond the
implementation of a single OS. A full Jobspec is here:
[https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-engineer-
si...](https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-engineer-site-
reliability-engineer-743999687955339/)

We have _many_ other open positions for C++ programmers, Animators, Data
Managers: [https://www.massive.se/career/](https://www.massive.se/career/)
each offers a relocation package and an additional VISA if required. We move
very quickly, have interesting challenges and enjoy a great work/life balance,
despite our industry.

------
cboutiette
Shell TechWorks | Senior Software Developer, Intern | Cambridge, MA | Onsite |

Shell TechWorks is an innovation center for Shell based right on the MIT
campus in Cambridge MA. Our primary goal is bringing smart people from outside
the energy industry to solve a number of challenging problems. Our office
consists of software, mechanical, architecture, systems, integration, and
field support all under one roof.

We are looking for passionate developers who enjoy working on challenging
large-scale problems. Each of our projects run 3-6 months and can differ
greatly from one to the next. We have worked in mobile, web, visual analytics,
optimization, machine learning, and sensor projects.

Although we like to use the right tool for the job, we do have some common
tech stacks that we have been using: - ReactJs, NodeJs, AWS Services, C# .Net
Core, Python, and C++ Anyone who is interested in this challenging fast paced
environment, with great opportunity for growth and impact please contact me
(Software Manager) at: cboutiette at shelltechworks.com :)

Available slot counts at the time of posting:

4 x Intern

2 x Senior Software Developer

------
UnifyID
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Full Stack Engineer: [https://goo.gl/iQJKmt](https://goo.gl/iQJKmt)
\- Machine Learner: [https://goo.gl/N5ffVd](https://goo.gl/N5ffVd) \- Front
End Developer: [https://goo.gl/YPY1zo](https://goo.gl/YPY1zo) \- iOS Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/nDJaHz](https://goo.gl/nDJaHz) \- Android Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/TyF7YL](https://goo.gl/TyF7YL) \- Lead DevOps
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/N59nWX](https://goo.gl/N59nWX) \- Lead QA Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/KHVixZ](https://goo.gl/KHVixZ) \- Senior Product Manager:
[https://goo.gl/9khDDc](https://goo.gl/9khDDc)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
eurostaffgroup
Eurostaff Group | Mid-level developer REMOTE WORKING OFFERED- offices based in
London - permanent role

Tech stack- python, django, AWS...

Looking on behalf of an end to end sensor plus SaaS solutions company. They're
using microsensors (software) to monitor and control things such as temp,
proximity and touch. They then apply a variety of algorithms to the data that
has been drawn to produce useful information.

User cases; monitor temperature in NHS drugs fridges - removes the need for
nurses to monitor etc or a more complex and dynamic example might be using
temp to identify desk occupancy in an office and provide stats such as peak
usage etc. The same sensor can also be used for preventative maintenance - e.g
rising heat on servers in data centres. (AMB, Google Data Centre in Holland)

Major clients - late-stage angel investor, NHS, Verizon, Amazon through JLL,
ABM (Google data centre in Holland) and they're in talks with Pret, Hello
Fresh.

email CVs to s.athwain@eurostaffgroup.com

------
andreyivannikov
Advance2 | Los Angeles, CA | Senior Front-End | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://advance2.ai](https://advance2.ai)

We're a small team of Engineers and Data Scientist that love working together.
We're building a marketing optimization platform with Machine Learning at its
core. We're striving to bring a human touch to our AI engine with the help of
advanced visualizations. We're looking for our first Front-End hire to help us
create a highly usable and functional application. Interested in taking charge
of a greenfield project in the Machine Learning space?

We're well funded, offer competitive salary, equity and benefits. Apply on
Angel List: [https://angel.co/company/advance2-1/jobs/599859-senior-
web-f...](https://angel.co/company/advance2-1/jobs/599859-senior-web-front-
end-engineer).

I'm the CTO and one of the co-founders. Feel free to email me at
eng_jobs@advance2.ai if you have any questions or would like to chat.

------
deus_pater
OrbitalRX | Raleigh, NC | Onsite |
[https://orbitalrx.com](https://orbitalrx.com)

OrbitalRX makes it easier for hospitals to wrangle their supply of drugs that
they need in order to deliver healthcare to patients. We're an early stage
startup with a proven market, customers (hospitals who are paying us), and a
strong investment group.

We are looking for a Sr. Software Engineer to help us build out the back end
of our platform for scale. We're heavily based on AWS Serverless, using
terraform for infrastructure automation, Go/Lambda for data-related work, and
Python for glue (with a React frontend). We're currently a 7-person company,
and you'd be engineer #3 or #4, depending on how quickly you apply and
interview!

DM me (I'm the CTO) to apply, or learn more at our AngelList posting:
[https://angel.co/company/orbitalrx/jobs/564029-sr-
software-e...](https://angel.co/company/orbitalrx/jobs/564029-sr-software-
engineer)

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning banking and accounting app that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
90,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (70!) -
customers love what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 200 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ. If you
want to help us make small businesses AWESOME at doing their finances, take a
look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* Product engineers, junior/mid/senior/principal - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have direct experience of - we'll get you up to speed!

* Platform engineers, mid/senior/principal - opportunities to work on our cloud migration (we've moving to AWS), CI/CD, developer tooling, data science, machine learning

* Engineering managers, team leads, product managers, product designers

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
anonbiocoward
The Henry M. Jackson Foundation for the Advancement of Military Medicine (HJF)
@ Naval Medical Center San Diego | Data Scientist/Software Engineer/Program
Manager | San Diego | REMOTE, ONSITE, US Citizen | Full-time

We are teaching machines to diagnose cancer in a collaborative research and
development environment. You will be a direct report to the project lead,
developing a broad codebase (NLP, NNs, bioinformatics, digital archaeology).
Typical candidates that make it past the first interview have a technical PhD
or hard STEM masters. Linear algebra is a prerequisite. At least 3-4 years
writing code strongly recommended.

Collaborators include commercial, DoD, and other government entities. Project
is based in San Diego but designed to accommodate remote work from the ground
up.

Culturally, you will be expected to reduce highly ambiguous problems for
yourself and others, including asking for help, often in domains you haven’t
dealt with before, e.g. clinical trials, legally binding privacy requirements,
and highly invasive security and compliance. Finally, this is a small group
inside a huge organization. Long term, global, strategic thinking, excellent
teamwork, and exemplary personal conduct are essential.

On-site locations are teaching hospitals. You will ride the elevator with the
patients you’re trying to help: active duty military, veterans, and their
families.

Data scientist (multiple): [https://careers.hjf.org/jobs/4295697-data-
scientist-slash-so...](https://careers.hjf.org/jobs/4295697-data-scientist-
slash-software-developer)

Program manager: [https://careers.hjf.org/jobs/4297064-program-manager-
iv](https://careers.hjf.org/jobs/4297064-program-manager-iv)

------
miley43
Back | [https://backhq.com/](https://backhq.com/) | Software Engineer
(Multiple Positions) | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | Onsite

Back is a SaaS company working on a new, innovative product to empower
business services teams. We have a modern stack (Golang, React, GraphQL, gRPC,
Protobuf) and an HQ in the heart of Kreuzberg. For more information about
working at Back see: [https://www.notion.so/Working-at-
Back-f23a617a97a24b83a6e85e...](https://www.notion.so/Working-at-
Back-f23a617a97a24b83a6e85e826f475615)

Open roles:

• Software Engineer, Front End
[https://jobs.lever.co/back/a9f718ee-c428-491e-8a99-022409eaa...](https://jobs.lever.co/back/a9f718ee-c428-491e-8a99-022409eaa239)

• Software Engineer, Back End
[https://jobs.lever.co/back/c523e263-f615-41d0-806a-fddbc1f64...](https://jobs.lever.co/back/c523e263-f615-41d0-806a-fddbc1f64eb6)

------
civiqueso
City of Austin | Full Stack Developer, QA Engineer | Austin | Onsite

We're a team of passionate, civic-minded professionals who work to bring the
principles, values, and practices of the technology sector into government
with one goal in mind - improve the lives of Austin’s residents.

We’re looking for a mid to senior Full Stack developer to serve on a
multidisciplinary project team, with career civil servants, actively
demonstrating the value of iterative development and user-centered design.
Kind and talented developers interested in helping with frontend development
(React.js, sass), backend development (Python, Django, node.js, GraphQL), or
devops (AWS, Heroku) are strongly encouraged to apply.

We're also looking for an experienced, skilled, and passionate QA Testing &
Automation professional to help streamline our QA process for current and
future projects.

More information about these jobs can be found here:
[https://odd.austintexas.io/join/](https://odd.austintexas.io/join/) Salary
Range: $75,000-$86,000

------
nosrak113
PollyEx | [https://www.pollyex.com](https://www.pollyex.com) | Engineers and
UX | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

PollyEx is a mortgage technology start up pursuing the largest non-government
debt market in the country: the residential mortgage industry. Through our
product: pricing engine and loan exchange we are creating an automated, data
driven capital markets ecosystem. Our products deeply integrate with loan
origination systems and other partners, automating capital market functions
and optimizing gain on sale execution. PollyEx is backed by prominent Silicon
Valley venture firms including Meritech, Khosla, NYCA, Fifth Wall and Base10.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer, Fullstack - SF
    
      * UX Designer - SF
      
      * Product Marketing Manager - SF
    

Tech Stack: Vue.js, Python, Heroku, AWS, Django

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/pollyex](https://jobs.lever.co/pollyex) and mention HN

------
jbarmash
Komodo Health | Data Science & Eng Managers, Sr. Engineers, Data Scientists,
Product Managers | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health builds data-science and AI-powered products to improve decision
making in healthcare. Our mission is to reduce the global burden of disease
through big data analytics. Our "healthcare map" is where we process data and
stitch together information about patients (over 300M in US), doctors,
hospitals, payers, etc.

We are a data-first & eng-driven (70 engineers out of 150 employees) company
and growing fast. We have very significant traction and revenue and are in
hyper-growth mode.

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2)

Stack: Spark, Airflow, Python, React, Scala, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Flask, Django, Snowflake

Engineering / Data Science:

* Data Science Manager

* Data Scientists - multiple Levels (DS is central to all we do)

* Data Engineers - multiple levels

* Sr. Front End Engineer (React)

* Director of Engineering

* Full Stack Engineers - multiple levels

* Sr. Technical Data Strategist

* Sr. Technical Engagement Manager

* Compliance Manager

* Sr. Data Engineering Manager

* Analytics Engineer

* QA Engineer

Product / Design:

* Director of Product Management

* Sr. Product Manager - Healthcare Experience

* Product Designer

~~~
Beefin
Not a huge fan of requiring applicants to enter a salary expectation. Also
your team misspelled "desired" in that input label.

------
kostar
Oracle | Software Engineer | Oakland, CA | ONSITE/REMOTE | Full Time

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Registry team is looking for a senior Scala
software engineer. Our service is architected as an Event-Sourced, Distributed
system built on CQRS principles. Our technology stack is Scala / Akka / Play.
If you have ever wondered what it is like to apply Functional Programming
principles in a live, production environment this is the role for you.

The Registry service is a managed, multi-tenant registry for Docker container
images for customers who want to store and launch their containers on OCI,
including Kubernetes users. In addition to working on interesting projects and
the future of OCIR, you'll be getting a great salary, flexible working
arrangements, a fun, state-of-the-art development environment and excellent
opportunities for learning and career growth. Members of our team work on
distributed systems in a cloud environment and have ownership of our service
from top (Load Balancers) to bottom (Databases).

Please contact justin.ko@oracle.com

------
richwagner
Maark | Senior Web Developer | Boston, MA | Contractor/Freelance | Remote

Maark | Senior Web Developer | Boston, MA | Full-Time Employee | Onsite

Maark is looking for Senior Web Developers who can build compelling front-end
interfaces for the web and implement an industry leading UX. As a dev team, we
work on highly creative projects, utilize a wide variety of front-end
technologies, and empower our developers to create innovative solutions and
explore/learn emerging tech. Candidates for this position should be
experienced in or adaptive to a variety of front-end frameworks (React
preferred) and have a passion for UI/UX.

We are hiring a contactor/freelancer remotely as well as a full-time employee
role in our Boston, MA office, with considerable work-at-home flexibility.

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com](https://www.maark.com).

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters, please...Pretty please!)

------
csb_kzm
AUTO1 Group | Berlin | Kiev | Katowice | Szczecin | Milan | Full-time | ONSITE
| VISA

AUTO1.com is Europe’s leading online marketplace with its own certified and
diversified inventory. With just a few clicks, premium partners are able to
buy certified and well documented used cars from all over Europe at
competitive prices directly from AUTO1.com - 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

It’s an amazing growth journey, enabled by a platform built by world-class
experts and utilizing the most recent technology tools and architecture.

Among others, we are hiring for the following stack:

\- Java10, Spring Cloud, REST

\- PHP 7.3, Symfony

\- Swift

\- Typescript 2.3+, lerna, React 15.4+, NPM/Webpack/Yarn, HTML/CSS/DOM

\- and Selenium WebDriver/Selenium Grid, Groovy/Java, TestNG, Cucumber,
Appium, Docker, TestRail.

Here you can find all our open positions:
[https://www.auto1-group.com/jobs/?departments=Technology,Bus...](https://www.auto1-group.com/jobs/?departments=Technology,Business%20Analytics)

If you’re interested you can apply on our career page or feel free to email me
at csaba.kozma@auto1.com

------
lmullen
The Roy Rosenzweig Center for History and New Media
([http://rrchnm.org](http://rrchnm.org)) at George Mason University is seeking
an innovative, full-time Systems Administrator to work in a dynamic digital
humanities center. George Mason University has a strong institutional
commitment to the achievement of excellence and diversity among it's faculty
and staff, and strongly encourages candidates to apply who will enrich Mason’s
academic and culturally inclusive environment.

RRCHNM is a small team of software developers, designers, and historians that
develops open-source software and platforms and that creates freely available
online resources for teachers, scholars, and the public. The Systems
Administrator will play a vital role in supporting a technology infrastructure
that provides historical and educational content for millions of users as a
public good.

[https://jobs.gmu.edu/postings/46031](https://jobs.gmu.edu/postings/46031)

------
DLarsen
Hitwise | Santa Monica, CA or Camarillo, CA | 6-month Contract | Onsite

I'm looking for a data analyst to join our Data Quality team, for
approximately six months, to maintain the integrity of Hitwise data. We'll
need someone who is comfortable using various methods of data analysis to
investigate and validate large data sets. If you love hunting down critical
insights within highly dimensional data, you'll find strong camaraderie with
this small, focused team. Many of our clients are well known brands; we expect
you'll have a lot to be proud of at the completion of this 6-month engagement.

Required: Excel, SQL, cheerful customer-friendly attitude

Relevant: Python, R, BI tools

Unless you prefer to start with a HR-styled chat, contact me directly (Direct
of Data Science & Data Quality) at dlarsen@hitwise.com.

P.S. We're also looking for product-minded data scientists. If you're into
things like multilevel regression and post-stratification AND you have a great
intuition about how to sensibly apply such techniques to sophisticated data
products, throw me an email.

------
timdp
DoubleVerify | Ghent (Belgium), Tel Aviv (Israel), New York (US) | Full-time,
Onsite

Ghent:
[https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02](https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02)
Worldwide:
[https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02](https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02)

DoubleVerify improves the impression quality and audience impact of digital
advertising. We ensure ad viewability, brand safety, and fraud protection for
hundreds of Fortune 500 companies.

My team in Belgium optimizes hundreds of thousands of video ads per minute. We
also do a fair amount of data science. We're a full-stack JavaScript team, but
we focus on computer science fundamentals rather than specific tech. In fact,
some of our top engineers started out without any JavaScript experience!

If Belgium's not your thing, we're also hiring talented engineers at our
offices in New York and Tel Aviv.

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Quality Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, Technical Program Manager
| Menlo Park, CA, | Onsite | [https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL is a healthcare company whose mission is to detect cancer early, when it
can be cured. GRAIL is focused on alleviating the global burden of cancer by
developing pioneering technology to detect and identify multiple deadly cancer
types early. The company is using the power of next-generation sequencing,
population-scale clinical studies, and state-of-the-art computer science and
data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology, and to
develop its multi-cancer early detection blood test.

Quality Engineer: [https://goo.gl/UP77fo](https://goo.gl/UP77fo)

Software Engineer, Test: [https://bit.ly/2YAauMW](https://bit.ly/2YAauMW)

Technical Program Manager: [https://goo.gl/Nv8t6y](https://goo.gl/Nv8t6y)

------
recurve
Recurve | Seeking Freelancer | Part-time | Remote (North America time zones)

Description: We’re looking for an experienced, detail oriented, self-motivated
designer and webflow developer with an eye for minimal design to work with our
team to improve our recently launched website:
[https://www.recurve.com/](https://www.recurve.com/)

We have a broad scope including but not limited to: adding new blog
categories, designing and updating technical illustrations, adding content
rich pages, improving our Call to Action flow, etc.

The work is remote (North American times zones) and on a contractor basis with
a minimum of 20 hours per week for at least 2 months. Possibly longer
depending on how it goes and our evolving needs.

Use of Webflow required and Sketch, Photoshop and Invision is highly
preferred.

About You: 3+ years experience creating CMS platforms. 2+ years with
developing Webflow CMS websites. You have great communication skills, care
about how it performs as much as how it looks and even more about meeting
deadlines. A+ if you have UX experience, designing infographics and/or data
visualization applications. A++ if you have experience within the energy
efficiency industry.

About Us: At Recurve, we enable transparent measurement and verification of
energy savings in order to drive investment into flexible energy solutions to
help decarbonize the grid. In other words, we help our energy utility
customers learn to run building energy efficiency programs with results
reliable enough to eventually be a viable alternative to building new power
plants: [https://www.recurve.com/](https://www.recurve.com/)

Interested: Please send your portfolio and sample projects to
scott@recurve.com (bonus points if you find something on our site that should
be fixed)

------
dansilverberg
Offchain Labs, Inc. is building the Arbitrum, a highly scalable, secure, and
private Layer 2 scaling solution for Ethereum. We've recently announced our
funding round ($3.7M from Pantera Capital and others) and will be building out
our engineering and product team in both Princeton and NYC. We’re particularly
interested in developers with experience in one or more of the following
areas: * Compilers and Architecture * SDK Development * Security Engineering
We love to write code in C++ Go and Solidity, and are looking for strong
developers with multi-language skills. Blockchain experience is not required!

Software Developers:
[https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/software_developer.html](https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/software_developer.html)

Developer Relations:
[https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/developer_relations.html](https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/developer_relations.html)

To apply, please send your resume to jobs@offchainlabs.com

------
ldxldxldx
LUCENCE DIAGNOSTICS | BIOINFORMATICIAN | ONSITE, SINGAPORE | www.lucencedx.com

We are an international genomic medicine company personalizing cancer care
through novel tests for cancer detection and treatment.

We are growing fast, the problems we want to solve with genomic intelligence
are huge and we are looking for a talented, dynamic individual who is keen to
fight cancer with us as a Bioinformatician.

If you are proficient in programming (Python, R, Unix shell scripts), have a
good understanding of biology, algorithms and statistics, are interested in
solving problems, have a strong and collaborative work ethic and you think you
will enjoy a fast-paced and dynamic work environment, write in to us at
hr@lucencedx.com!

Please share your CV and tell us in 100 words or less, why you think you will
be a good fit for Lucence.

Other job openings |
[https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/](https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
ssk2
Yelp | SRE/Infrastructure Engineer/Engineering Manager | Full Time | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite / Remote in North America |
[https://yelp.com](https://yelp.com)

Yelp is a popular review website with over 60 million monthly active users on
our desktop site alone.

We're looking for SREs and Infrastructure engineers to join our Production
Engineering and Compute Infrastructure teams. We're also looking for an
engineering manager for Compute Infrastructure. Remote is fine for ICs but
we'd prefer the manager is onsite.

I'm one of the hiring managers on the Compute Infrastructure team. We're a
diverse group of ~15 spread across California, London and Hamburg. We handle
the clusters that run the stateless services that power the website, along
with all of our Spark and batch processing infrastructure. Technologies we use
include: Mesos and Marathon (we're one of the biggest open source users of
Marathon), Kubernetes, Docker, Terraform and Puppet. Work on our team is very
high impact and supports a large number of both internal and external users.

I'd love to talk to you if you're interested in a role on our team and have
either experience in distributed systems, reliability engineering or any of
the specific technologies we mention. Right now we're looking for engineers
with 2 or more years of experience to join our team[1]. If you're interested,
please drop me an email to sunilsh@yelp.com with a brief note about why you're
interested in this role and a resume.

[1] If you have recently graduated, we'd love to consider you for our
university program: [https://www.yelp.com/careers/teams/college-
engineering](https://www.yelp.com/careers/teams/college-engineering)

------
mmartinka
Ntrepid LLC | Multiple Openings | Herndon, VA and San Diego, CA | ONSITE |
Full-time | [https://careers-ntrepidcorp.icims.com/jobs](https://careers-
ntrepidcorp.icims.com/jobs)

We are an unconventional technology company. Our products support consumer
privacy, web scraping, cyber security, data sciences, national security,
knowledge management, and visualization. We invest heartily in new ideas where
we see disruptive potential. We believe that forward-leaning is good posture,
that conventional wisdom is limiting, and that our people make a difference.

While we have a large number of openings here is a sample: Software Tech Lead
(R&D ) - [https://careers-ntrepidcorp.icims.com/jobs/1549/software-
tec...](https://careers-ntrepidcorp.icims.com/jobs/1549/software-tech-
lead-%28r%26d%29/job) Software Engineer - [https://careers-
ntrepidcorp.icims.com/jobs/1419/software-eng...](https://careers-
ntrepidcorp.icims.com/jobs/1419/software-engineer/job)? Software Engineer –
Web Scraping - [https://careers-ntrepidcorp.icims.com/jobs/1525/software-
eng...](https://careers-ntrepidcorp.icims.com/jobs/1525/software-engineer---
web-scraping/job) Senior Network Security Research Engineer -
[https://careers-ntrepidcorp.icims.com/jobs/1519/senior-
netwo...](https://careers-ntrepidcorp.icims.com/jobs/1519/senior-network-
security-research-engineer/job)

If you are interested in building truly impactful products contact us for more
information, or apply directly on the website.

Contact: molly.minczeski@ntrepidcorp.com

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Designers, Engineers, QA | Full Time | DC, SF | On-site
| [https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 700
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres) and front-end
engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our current team
was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're also looking for
Product Designers and QA Engineers.

We're looking for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own
the process from idea to development to deployment and maintenance. You should
also believe education is important, and really care about it.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
thom
StatsBomb | Bath, UK | Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

StatsBomb is a football analytics company collaborating with teams across the
Champions League, the big 5, as well as those further afield and down the
football pyramid. We offer bespoke consultancy, face-to-face courses, and a
web-based analysis platform featuring numerous metrics and visualisations.
We're also holding our first analytics conference at Chelsea's home stadium
Stamford Bridge in October.

We're hiring a Software Engineer primarly to help meaintain and grow our
analytics platform, StatsBomb IQ, which is built in ClojureScript and re-frame
on top of React, with a Clojure and PostgreSQL back end.

If you're a talented full-stack web developer with some interest in football,
come have a front-row seat as we contribute to our customers' success on the
field, and uncover hidden gems in the transfer market.

[https://statsbomb.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://statsbomb.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
rynobax
Trellis | Atlanta, GA | Software Developers |
[https://mytrellis.com/](https://mytrellis.com/) | ONSITE | Full-Time

Trellis is a hardware enabled software company that enables farmers to make
better decisions about their farm. We sell sensors that farmers install in
their fields, and have a dashboard that lets them view the data.

We are looking to hire a Software Developer to help maintain and improve our
user interfaces and services. You will be working as a part of our small
software team on websites, a mobile app, and the backend services needed to
support them.

Our software stack is mostly javascript: React and React Native for frontend
development, and Node.js for the backend. Some of the tools we use are
Typescript, GraphQL, Apollo, Firebase and Expo.

The details for this role are flexible. We are primarily looking for someone
who is familiar with our stack and excited to take ownership of some of the
projects. Experience in the ag industry is useful, but not required.

To apply, or for more info, email jobs@mytrellis.com.

------
jakespencer
76 Software Engineering Group | Oklahoma City, OK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | U.S.
CITIZENSHIP REQUIRED

76 SWEG is a majority-civilian software engineering organization operating
under the United States Air Force. We are hundreds of (civilian) scientists
and engineers that provide software, hardware, and engineering support
solutions to a variety of Air Force and military platforms. We are located on
Tinker Air Force Base in Oklahoma City, OK. We often operate like a contractor
to other parts of the military and federal government by providing independent
engineering services without seeking a profit. We have dozens of active
projects using C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript, LabVIEW, Visual Basic, Assembly,
Ada, Fortran, and other more esoteric languages. We have immediate
opportunities available to hire candidates with degrees in Electrical
Engineering, Computer Engineering, Computer Science, or closely-related
fields.

If you are interested in learning more, please e-mail
76SMXG.Tinker.Careers@us.af.mil and tell them Jake sent you.

------
brikelly
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Backend / DevOps / Security | NEWTON, MA | FULL-TIME
The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write super reliable software that's
hard to hack. We're building tools that make the best security practices
convenient for developers, ops, and security teams. We're hiring engineers to
help with that effort.

ABOUT US

We're a busy team, thanks to the increasing success of our product: the Conjur
appliance secures the entire software development and deployment lifecycle for
companies who want to ship features as fast as possible without increasing
their risk of security breaches.

Conjur engineers work on a wide variety of projects, from integrations with
some of today's most popular DevOps tools to moonshot projects that seek to
revolutionize the way engineering teams factor in security when deploying
applications.

We know that if you're a professional engineer, experience with specific tools
or languages can usually be picked up quickly. That being said, Conjur
engineers use and integrate with the following tools on a more-or-less daily
basis:

* Golang, Ruby, Rails, Postgres, and JS

* Docker, Git, and Jenkins

* Kubernetes, OpenShift, Cloud Foundry

* Ansible, Puppet, Chef

LEARN MORE - AND TRY SOLVE OUR DEVOPS PUZZLE!

[https://conjur.org](https://conjur.org) (our secret service, AGPLv3)
[https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html](https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html)
(about our team, and our DevOps puzzle!)
[https://blog.conjur.org](https://blog.conjur.org) (our blog, which talks more
about who we are and what we do)

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City, NY | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite
Octopart was founded in 2006 by three physics graduate students with a mission
to provide open and useful access to all aspects of electronic parts. From our
beginnings as one of the early Y Combinator-backed startups (YC W07) to our
acquisition by Altium in 2015, Octopart has consistently empowered electrical
engineers, buyers, and makers with open access to electronic part data and
industry leading part search, becoming the premier destination for electronic
part data in the industry today.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Engineering Manager * Product Manager * Account Executive /
Sales * More marketing and engineering roles coming soon

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
eyberg
NanoVMs | SF | Kernel Engineering | Fulltime | Onsite |
[https://nanovms.com](https://nanovms.com)

NanoVMs is building out safer and faster systems from the ground up (as in
operating systems). We're venture backed and have really large customers. We
open source as much as we can. We're looking for more kernel engineers.

We're specifically looking for those that have done kernel work before. The
work does not lend itself to 'ramping up' easily. Intel manuals, section 2 of
the man pages, 'linux programming interface', and 'linux kernel development'
and such should be well thumbed documents/books for you. You don't need to
know it by heart but it should not be unfamiliar and given time you should be
able to implement any of it. Also comp. sci fundamentals are a must. We have
much more complex data structures than simple trees/queues in our source. SMP,
spinlocks, KVM internals, etc. it's all fair game.

Please reach out to ian at nanovms .

------
jwpraus
Ordermark |ordermark.com | Los Angeles, CA | Senior/Lead Backend Engineers
ONSITE - Full-Time josh.praus@getordermark.com

The problem we are solving

We are building a highly scalable and maintainable SaaS solution that
aggregates online food orders from across several disparate Online Ordering
Service platforms into a single printer/tablet or POS system at each of our
client restaurant locations.

We are hiring

We are seeking exceptional Software Engineering talent who will bring their
passion for both building efficient systems and delighting customers. You will
get the opportunity to leverage your technical expertise with architecture,
frameworks, performance, security, automated testing, and more to help build
our product. You will be able to utilize your experience with building
scalable solutions as you play an integral role in the ongoing engineering of
Ordermark’s mobile, web, and/or backend platforms.

Our tech stack Languages/Frameworks: Python, Django, Celery,
Typescript/Javascript, React & Redux Databases: Google Datastore, PostgreSQL

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, UK & Noida, IN | Full-Time |

[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Frontend Engineer | Noida, IN | [https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/frontend-
engineer](https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/frontend-engineer)

Product Managers (All Levels) | NYC or London |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-product-
manager](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-product-manager)
[https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/product-
manager](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/product-manager)

Director of Product | NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/director-of-product-
management](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/director-of-product-management)

Senior Product Designer | Shoreditch, UK |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-product-
designer](https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-product-designer)

Technical Project Managers (All Levels) | NYC |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/technical-project-
manager](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/technical-project-manager)
[https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/senior-technical-project-
manager](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/senior-technical-project-manager)

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We're also open to enthusiastic developers or
researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to
learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral scholars or
senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
skytbest
Lighthouse 360 | Sr Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE |
[https://www.lh360.com/](https://www.lh360.com/)

What we do: Lighthouse 360 is the powerful, easy-to-use patient communication
system that helps dental practices grow and succeed.

We are looking for a Sr. Software Engineer join and help mentor a high output
scrum team in our NYC office. You will work with a small but fast moving team
that is both heavily involved in product feature development and improving the
infrastructure around it. This is an opportunity to work on a small agile team
within a large established company.

Our Tech Stack:

We have a Microservices architecture: (using Docker, Mesos and Marathon) with
the freedom to bring in a variety of technologies, but we mainly work with
Java, and Javascript (Express JS, and React)

Apply At (Internet Brands, Parent company site):
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/internetbrands/job/oHTfafwJ](https://jobs.jobvite.com/internetbrands/job/oHTfafwJ)

------
furstenheim
Geoblink | VP of Engineering, Principal Software Engineer | Madrid, Spain |
Full-time | Onsite [https://geoblink.com](https://geoblink.com)

Geoblink is a fast-growing startup that has already raised close to $8 million
in investment from leading venture capital firms and was named by Bloomberg as
one of the 50 most promising startups in the world! Our goal is to
revolutionize how businesses in the Retail ecosystem drive their strategy
utilizing Location Intelligence. We leverage GIS technologies, Big Data and
advanced analytics to create a beautiful map-based user interface that not
only provides lots of awesome statistics but, also a great experience for our
users.

[https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/1077770](https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/1077770)
[https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/1087818](https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/1087818)

------
bruth
The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia | Software engineer | Philadelphia, PA
| Full-time | ONSITE

Seeking a software engineer to help build an enterprise-level data and
informatics platform called “Arcus”. The Arcus team integrates with major
scientific initiatives in the Research Institute strategic plan, high-impact
research areas such as lifespan, rare diseases, novel devices and
therapeutics, and precision health.

This role will work on a small team focused on architecting and implementing a
cloud-native platform that supports the goals of the Arcus program. We are
looking for highly creative people who share our mission to advance child
health and who will thrive in a continuous learning environment, acquiring and
applying both new technical skills and biomedical domain knowledge.

More details: [https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Software-
Engineer-...](https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Software-Engineer-II-
PA-19146/576696800/)

------
baggachipz
Open-Xchange | Release and Integration Engineer | REMOTE | [https://www.open-
xchange.com](https://www.open-xchange.com)

Help keep the internet open, safe, and free. The US Engineering Services team
needs a Release and Integration Engineer to help us build and manage custom
releases for customers and develop our CI pipeline. Skills used:

\- GitLab

\- Jenkins

\- Groovy scripting

\- Linux packaging (dpkg and rpm)

\- Docker

\- Chef

This is a remote job but we need somebody located in the Eastern time zone in
order to interface with colleagues in Europe daily. We have an office in
Louisville, KY but this location is purely optional. This position involves
travel to Europe 3-4 times per year.

To apply, send CV to recruiting (at) open-xchange.com or apply directly
online: [https://www.open-xchange.com/about-ox/career/jobs/release-
an...](https://www.open-xchange.com/about-ox/career/jobs/release-and-
integration-engineer-engineering-services/)

In the body of the email or in a cover letter, please include where you saw
this listing.

~~~
amjadcsu
Are you open to remote candidates from Europe?

~~~
baggachipz
There are a lot of job openings in Europe: [https://www.open-
xchange.com/about-ox/career/jobs/](https://www.open-xchange.com/about-
ox/career/jobs/) The company as a whole is pretty open to remote (or at least,
partial Remote) work.

------
vecchp
TenantBase | Santa Monica, CA | Mid/Senior Full Stack Engineer | ONSITE

TenantBase is a technology enabled commercial real estate brokerage. We make
the office search and lease process easy and delightful by combining
technology with our experienced local real estate advisors at no cost to the
the customer. Our mission is to help businesses find the perfect space for
their needs by developing products for our clients and local advisors.

Responsibilities \- Work across the entire stack to build, test, and ship new
user facing products using Django, React/Redux, and Postgres. \- Collaborate
with a nimble team of engineers, designers, and real estate professionals to
turn product and technical vision into a tangible road-map.

Requirements \- You’re comfortable working full-stack, and can dive into the
front-end, back-end, or data infrastructure as needed. \- You write high
quality, well tested code. \- You’re comfortable in a startup environment.

Nice to Have \- A link to your GitHub profile, or a blog post demonstrating
anything you've built. It doesn’t have to be fancy! We prefer to evaluate code
samples instead of extensive technical interviews. \- Experience with cloud
providers is a major plus.

What We Offer \- Competitive salary and meaningful equity \- Comprehensive
medical, dental, vision, and vision benefits \- Flexible work schedule and
paid time off

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tenantbasecom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tenantbasecom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAA_Am_CpQTxXay)
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tenantbasecom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tenantbasecom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAA_CSITczyfCzU)

------
dhxt
I've built
[https://findwork.dev/?source=hackernews](https://findwork.dev/?source=hackernews)
to index the postings here so that they're searchable. I also enrich the jobs
with data from Glassdoor (reviews) and Crunchbase (funding). I use it for my
own job hunt, but it might be useful for other too...

------
anaismarsac
Arachnys | Engineers (all levels), Product Designer, Product Manager,
Technical Project Manager | London | On-site

Arachnys makes software to help banks manage know-your-customer checks and
anti-money laundering (KYC/AML). It's perhaps what's most broken about banks
today and we're helping to fix it. Our customers are tier-1 financial
institutions and large multinationals.

At the moment we're looking for all levels of engineers working mainly in
Python and JavaScript, as well as a Product Managers, Designer and a Technical
Project Manager. We have two projects with over 1k stars on GitHub (one just
broke 3k [https://github.com/arachnys](https://github.com/arachnys)).

Email daniel@arachnys.com or click
[https://www.arachnys.com/about/careers](https://www.arachnys.com/about/careers)
to apply, linking to your GitHub, some other code or a portfolio that tells a
good story about you.

------
cpmurphy1980
Indeed|Sr Velocity Engineer|Austin,TX or Remote|Full-Time

Indeed is the world's number one job site and we are hiring!

Currently seeking Sr level engineers for the following:

 _Develop tools and techniques to move teams to push-on-green_ Improve real-
time monitoring and alerts in a microservices architecture _Provide guidance
to teams to help improve their development practices and tooling_ Evangelize
and provide tooling around automation _Remove manual work and toil from the
development and release processes_ Speak and write about best practices for
teams across the organization

If your interested in building internal tools to help speed up our engineering
process, please visit ([https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Release-
Engineer...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Release-Engineer-
Velocity-Team-Remote/11850)) to apply. We look forward to hearing from you!

------
kdiana
AUTOMATTIC | Remote | Software Engineer (PHP) OR JavaScript Engineer (JS,
React) | Automattic.com

We are the people behind WordPress.com, WooCommerce, Jetpack, Simplenote,
Longreads, VaultPress, Akismet, Gravatar, Crowdsignal, Cloudup, and more. We
believe in making the web a better place.

We’re a distributed company with 940 Automatticians in 70 countries speaking
88 different languages. We’re committed to diversity and inclusion, and our
common goal is to democratize publishing so that anyone with a story can tell
it, regardless of income, gender, politics, language, or where they live in
the world.

We believe in Open Source and the vast majority of our work is available under
the GPL.

[https://github.com/Automattic](https://github.com/Automattic)

Apply at jobs at automattic.com and mention that you applied because you saw
this!

~~~
polianskii-ilia
Hi, I'm a backend developer + JS. my email is polianskii.ilia@gmail.com
lloking for interesting remote job in PHP, WordPress, Symfony, Laravel, + JS
WhatsApp +380988193547 skype ilja.polanski

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Developers, QAs | Kings Cross, London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)

At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe. We offer a non-
hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute meaningfully to the
direction of the products and the department. We believe in continuously
delivering high quality solutions to our customers, and empowering teams to do
this. You'll be able to see your work go live, usually immediately, to
millions of visitors around the globe. All our software is built iteratively.
XP and Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn't
working, we change it.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Java / Kotlin developers (contract and full-time)
      - Senior C# developer
      - Senior Quality Analyst

Contact: Greg.Goorwitch@springernature.com

------
akras14
Samsara | Hundreds of Roles | San Francisco, San Jose, Atlanta, and London

#16 Top Start Up according to LinkedIn [1]

Top CEO in 2018 According to Glassdoor and 4.5 Glassdoor Rating [2]

All funding rounds led by Andreessen Horowitz [3]

Feel free to contact me, if you have any questions [4]

>>> I’d be happy to personally submit you, just fill out this form:
[https://bit.ly/2KaOakW](https://bit.ly/2KaOakW)

1\. [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/linkedin-top-
startups-2018-50...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/linkedin-top-
startups-2018-50-most-sought-after-us-daniel-roth/)

2\. [https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Top-CEOs-at-
SMBs-2018-LST_KQ...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Top-CEOs-at-
SMBs-2018-LST_KQ0,21.htm)

3\.
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/samsara-2](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/samsara-2)

4\. My profiler has instructions to find contact information.

~~~
akras14
Forgot to mention, our tech stack is: Golang, Typescript, React, React Native,
GraphQL, gRPC, AWS/Terraform.

------
benjaminva
Loanboox| Fullstack Software Engineers | Zurich, Switzerland | 80 or 100%
Onsite |
[https://www.loanboox.com/landing/ch/career](https://www.loanboox.com/landing/ch/career)

Loanboox is one of the top fintech start-ups from Switzerland and has recently
expanded its business to Germany, France and Austria. Our innovative money-
and capital market platform is shaking up the loan and bond request process
for public sector, large corporations and institutional investors. More than
25 billion Swiss Francs of loan requests have been processed since go-live in
September 2016. Our dynamic team of transformers, business developers,
software developers, finance experts und creative minds will thrill and
inspire you. Our slogan #fullspeed rules our daily doing, that’s also why we
have recently won the Swiss Fintech Award.

You will: As part of the coder team, you will develop our intelligent
financing assistant, bond issuance process, graphical dashboards, real-time
offer modules, document and contract management and CRM. We rely on the latest
technologies and have a full backlog with exciting topics.

You have: • Experience in web programming • Interest in financial products
(primarily fixed income) • Experience with the following technologies and
tools: C#, TypeScript, Angular, HTML/CSS, SQL, Git, Visual Studio You are: •
Open, flexible and team-oriented • Quick in grasping new concepts and tasks •
Highly reliable and you work with precision You can expect: • To actively
shape the digital revolution of money and capital markets • To drive the
expansion and growth of one of the world's top start-ups • A dynamic, highly
motivated team (top Kununu rating with 4.7 of 5) • Never ending exciting
challenges • Possibility for home office • Coffee and snacks as much as you
need

You work in: An easy going office in the heart of Zurich (area 1)

------
catercowsean
CaterCow | [https://www.catercow.com](https://www.catercow.com) | Front-end
software engineer, Designer | Brooklyn / NYC / New York, NY | Full-time |
Onsite

We're a 10-person profitable food startup where you can order catering online
(think of us as Seamless Grubhub but for catering). We're looking to build out
our engineering / product team, and right now who we need is 1) a rockstar
engineer concentrated on the front-end but comfortable full-stack and 2) a
rockstar designer - right now it's just Chris (my cofounder and our CEO and
also 2nd engineer at Airbnb) and Nate (our awesome engineer #1), so you bet
the next person on the team will be super instrumental in shaping our product
direction!

See the job posting here with more details:
[https://www.catercow.com/jobs](https://www.catercow.com/jobs)

===

Please email me if you're interested in the above :)

sean@catercow.com with subject "From HN Who's Hiring"

~~~
lasiyo90
Hey Sean, are you considering Junior Developers for the front-end role?

------
siirihakulinen
Smartly.io | Frontend Engineer (automated optimization tool)| Full time |
ONSITE (Helsinki, Finland), relocation assistance
|[https://www.smartly.io/developer](https://www.smartly.io/developer)

The main focus of our team is to build automated optimization and A/B testing
tools for our customers. While this means that we use advanced Bayesian
modeling in the backend, we do our best to make everything as easy as humanly
possible to our customers. Our customers are not statisticians, after all. And
frankly, as a frontend developer, you don’t need to be, either.

Our current frontend stack consists of React typed with Flow and Typescript.
Oldest parts of the codebase still use AngularJS, so being able to read
AngularJS and refactor it to React is a plus.

Learn more: [https://www.smartly.io/open-
positions/0401ef60-dd33-4ee9-afc...](https://www.smartly.io/open-
positions/0401ef60-dd33-4ee9-afc8-a9074f7022da)

– – – –

Smartly.io is a fast-growing team of 350+, building a SaaS power tool to
automate and optimize online marketing for the largest online businesses
globally including eBay, Uber, and Skyscanner.

We build tools that help our customers work more effectively. Our product is
at the core of how business is done today: it allows brands grow their
business online, across platforms like Facebook and Pinterest. We automate all
repetitive manual work to help them grow their sales, not headcount.

We’re building the best product company to work for, where highly autonomous
engineering teams take full ownership of creating a world-class software
platform. As an engineer at Smartly.io you get to tackle challenges of
considerable scale and complexity. We develop our product at a fast pace and
in close cooperation with our customers.

------
jwhitbeck
Liftoff | Full-time | ONSITE | Paris / Palo Alto

Liftoff ([https://liftoff.io](https://liftoff.io)) is an ML-first company that
helps mobile app companies grow their userbases.

We are still a small engineering team but operate at a scale that is rare to
find outside of large tech companies (millions of events per second, billion+
samples ML training sets, etc.). Our list of ambitious new ML projects is
growing faster than our ability to ship them, so we are hiring ML engineers in
both of our engineering offices (Palo Alto and Paris).

More details at:
[https://liftoff.io/job/1273419/?gh_jid=1273419](https://liftoff.io/job/1273419/?gh_jid=1273419)
(Paris) and
[https://liftoff.io/job/871889/?gh_jid=871889](https://liftoff.io/job/871889/?gh_jid=871889)
(Palo Alto)

Feel free to reach out directly to sean@liftoff.io if interested.

------
rssathe
Watchtower AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack | San Francisco
& Palo Alto | ONSITE | [https://watchtower.ai](https://watchtower.ai)
Watchtower is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Well funded by top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.watchtower.ai/careers](https://www.watchtower.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@watchtower.ai with any questions you may have.

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE or REMOTE in Florianópolis,
Brazil. AE Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team
of awesome developers and data scientists. We build products for startups and
large companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re
passionate about building products that increase human agency.

Gotta have: \- JavaScript, Node.js, React experience \- Clean Code, Unit Tests
\- Real agile experience (work with things like Kanban, Scrum, Extreme
Programming) \- Growth mindset
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck))

Bonus Points for: \- Experience managing clients and client relationships \-
TypeScript \- Angular \- Mobile development \- React Native, Rails, PHP, .NET,
Ionic, Swift

Also hiring data scientists and PMs/designers.

See more and join us [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

------
karmelapple
Third Iron | Remote | Full-Time | Senior Web Back-End Software Engineer

We're a small remote team responsible for the technology infrastructure used
by millions of researchers to connect them with the peer-reviewed journal
articles they need. Our services are used at universities, hospitals,
corporations, and government agencies across thirty countries, helping the
speed of science advance faster.

We are currently in search of a senior Back-End Developer to join our terrific
team of polyglot programmers to create and maintain software for our flagship
products BrowZine and LibKey. Some of the tech you’ll use includes NodeJS,
Postgres, Elastic, and TypeScript. There's also a little opportunity to polish
up some devops skills, typically using AWS to keep important systems running
via Docker and Chef.

Sound interesting? Please contact us at careers@thirdiron.com or read more at
[https://thirdiron.com/careers/](https://thirdiron.com/careers/)

------
icanhasfay
Braintree | Software Engineer, Security | Chicago, San Francisco, New York
City, Austin | Onsite | Fulltime

At Braintree we provide the global commerce tools people need to build
businesses, accept payments, and enable commerce for their users. It’s the
simplest way to get paid for your great ideas -- across any device, and
through almost any payment method. Merchants in more than 40 countries
worldwide can accept, split, and enable payments in more than 130 currencies
using Braintree. And we’re here for you -- with stellar support, innovative
concepts, and simple processes -- from your first dollar up past your
billionth.

The Role:

The Security Engineer's role is to protect sensitive data and applications in
high-scale systems that are growing rapidly. We need you to be heavily
involved in keeping security top of mind as we look to power our customers'
most important transactions.

Types of projects we work on:

    
    
      Working with product teams on the security of their new features
      Building custom tools to scale security responsibilities 
      Maintaining the authentication and encryption capabilities of a fast growing payments platform
    

What we look for in you:

    
    
      Solid programming foundation; expect to spend a significant amount of time writing code
      Working knowledge of one or several object-oriented or functional programming languages
      Working knowledge of applied cryptography and how to effectively develop appropriate cryptographic solutions
      Knowledge of PCI-DSS is a plus
      Previous wide-ranging experience in application security and policy development
      4+ years experience developing software with particular interest in keeping things safe and secure
    

For more details and to apply in, check:
[https://grnh.se/59656d971](https://grnh.se/59656d971)

------
bpierre
Aragon One | UI Developer | Remote, full-time |
[https://aragon.one/](https://aragon.one/)

Aragon empowers you to freely organize and collaborate without borders or
intermediaries. Create global, bureaucracy-free organizations, companies, and
communities.

We are looking for exceptional UI developers to work with us on Aragon, the
Aragon platform and the Aragon apps. Our current stack includes React, styled-
components and react-spring. Our team is entirely remote.

Work philosophy at Aragon One:
[https://aragon.one/#philosophy](https://aragon.one/#philosophy)

More info about the project: [https://aragon.org/](https://aragon.org/)

Apply here: [https://aragon.one/#frontend-
engineer](https://aragon.one/#frontend-engineer)

Or ping me (@bpierre) here: [https://aragon.chat/](https://aragon.chat/)

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | SQL/C# ETL Developer, Data Conversion Specialist | Full-Time |
Onsite or Remote | Denver, CO

FinFolio makes wealth management simpler! Our SaaS app runs the backoffice for
professional wealth managers. We do reporting, trading, billing, client
portals and more. We are mostly remote but have a fun co-working spot in the
Denver RINO art district.

We need you to convert investment data from older accounting systems systems
onto ours. You will use SQL, C# and our custom ETL tool to do this. You will
also help with internal IT chores and other coding tasks as time allows.

We primarily looking for ETL-type developers but are open to non-developers
who are wizards at SQL, scripting, Excel, etc. This would be a great entry
point into a development career.

Apply here: [https://www.finfolio.com/careers#op-312813-data-
conversion-s...](https://www.finfolio.com/careers#op-312813-data-conversion-
specialist-investment-finance)

Drop me a note mentioning HN here: mattabar@finfolio (dot) com

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India- Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, JS, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming interview,
Technical Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
gemmakr
Osaro [https://www.osaro.com/](https://www.osaro.com/) | San Francisco Osaro
is a startup applying deep learning technology to next-generation robotics
applications. Our vision is to build brains for robots on an industrial scale
and we are excited and driven to see the results of our efforts operating in
and interacting with the real world. We have a highly international team made
up of expert machine learning practitioners and dedicated software and
hardware engineers which matches well with the global nature of our business.
We are naturally curious, love healthy debate, and respect varying points of
view.

Integration Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

Senior Software | Full-time | ONSITE

Machine Learning Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

R&D Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

Recruiter | Full-time | ONSITE

We provide relocation and sponsor H1B visa transfer. Apply at
[https://www.osaro.com/careers](https://www.osaro.com/careers) or email
gemma@osaro.com

------
gregtpio
Touchpoint Innovations | Fullstack or Frontend Engineers | Palo Alto, CA |
Onsite, Full-time | www.touchpoint.io

“We grow your QSR/Fast Casual Restaurant Enterprise” - The only integrated
restaurant solution from the POS, Customer Loyalty, Local Marketing, Online
Store, to CC Processing. Through our tech (Cloud/ML Hardware/Software fusion)
we enhance the face to face interactions between local merchants and their
customers.

Full stack / Frontend Engineers - Mid to Sr JS Framework / SPA experience
required, with PHP experience for the Full Stack position.

Contact Director of Engineer, greg@touchpoint.io |
[https://www.touchpoint.io/careers.php](https://www.touchpoint.io/careers.php)

Please provided relevant experience and/or resume/CV.

Touchpoint is well funded and lead by executives who have experience driving
products and companies to successful outcomes.

------
greg-tpio
Touchpoint Innovations | Fullstack or Frontend Engineers | Palo Alto, CA |
Onsite, Full-time | www.touchpoint.io

“We grow your QSR/Fast Casual Restaurant Enterprise” - The only integrated
restaurant solution from the POS, Customer Loyalty, Local Marketing, Online
Store, to CC Processing. Through our tech (Cloud/ML Hardware/Software fusion)
we enhance the face to face interactions between local merchants and their
customers.

Full stack / Frontend Engineers - Mid to Sr JS Framework / SPA experience
required, with PHP experience for the Full Stack position.

Contact Director of Engineer, greg@touchpoint.io |
[https://www.touchpoint.io/careers.php](https://www.touchpoint.io/careers.php)

Please provided relevant experience and/or resume/CV.

Touchpoint is well funded and lead by executives who have experience driving
products and companies to successful outcomes.

------
cbenneh
Alacrity Law | REMOTE | Full-Time | Lead Frontend Engineer |
[https://alacritylaw.com/](https://alacritylaw.com/)

Alacrity is a well funded early-stage startup founded by seasoned legal,
finance and procurement professionals. Our mission is to create technologies
which enhance the relationship between corporates and law firms to improve
service delivery, reduce costs and manage relationships more efficiently.

The Lead Frontend Engineer will take ownership of Alacrity's client-facing
properties. Therefore you must have strong architectural and service-design
skills as well as fully appreciate code quality standards and be able to exert
engineering leadership amongst the engineering team.

Our stack:

    
    
      * Node.js
      * Apollo
      * React
    

You can see full job spec as well as apply on
[https://alacrity.workable.com/jobs/1067392](https://alacrity.workable.com/jobs/1067392).

------
sergc
Senior Frontend Software Engineers | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime | Washington
DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | www.syntasa.com

Syntasa is a Predictive Behavioural Analytics application that leverages
machine-learning, event-processing, visualisation, and big data technologies
to process billions of records in order to generate actionable customer
intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention. We're
seeking to expand our application development team by adding a senior front
end engineer.

Basic Qualifications:

* 5+ Years of relevant front end experience

* 2+ Years experience with Angular and related libraries.

* Proficiency in JavaScript, and JavaScript design patterns.

* Advanced knowledge of HTML and CSS (less/sass)

* Ability to create custom Angular general use modules and components.

* CS Fundamentals.

* Git, Unix.

Preferred Qualifications:

* Working experience with various JavaScript environments, such as Node.js.

* Experience in communicating with users, other technical teams to describe software features, and technical designs.

* Experience with ngrx/redux.

No agencies please! Email me at Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
fdtom
Farmdrop | Backend Software Engineer | London, UK | Onsite Farmdrop is the
ethical online supermarket, delivering the freshest groceries from a network
of sustainable food producers, and on fair terms. We’re using technology to
build a simpler and fairer food system, where customers get tastier food and
producers receive a fairer share of the profits. Our driving mission is to fix
the food chain by becoming the greenest and healthiest grocery service in the
UK.

Our tech stack currently includes: Ruby / Rails; Kafka; neo4j; GraphQL;
Postgres; Redis; ElasticSearch; Couchdb; Kubernetes

We have a fairly large Rails application, but we're moving towards smaller
services communicating asynchronously over Kafka. Some of those also use
Rails, some use plain Ruby. We're open to other languages and technologies
where it makes sense.

Apply Here:
[https://farmdrop.workable.com/j/906E794EDB](https://farmdrop.workable.com/j/906E794EDB)

------
beedrillzzzzz
Enlitic | Infrastructure Engineers, Backend Engineers, Frontend Engineers,
Deep Learning Researchers | Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA or New
York, NY | [https://www.enlitic.com](https://www.enlitic.com)

Where intelligence meets empathy, Enlitic is a San Francisco-based company
that uses data to advance medical diagnostics. By pairing world-class
radiologists with data scientists and engineers, we collect and analyze the
world's most comprehensive clinical data, pioneering medical software that
enables doctors to diagnose sooner with renowned accuracy.

Benefits & perks: premium medical, dental, vision and FSA options, 401k 10%
match, equity, $180 wellness fund, pre-taxed commuter benefits, unlimited PTO,
meals and snacks.

Technologies: C++, Python, Typescript, React, Elixir, Phoenix

Interested? Please apply here:
[https://www.enlitic.com/careers](https://www.enlitic.com/careers)

------
volodia
Afresh | Design, Product, Machine Learning, Backend | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Visa | Full-Time

Afresh is a Series A startup focused on automating the food supply chain using
AI with the ultimate goal of eliminating food waste. In the US, about 40% of
all food waste occurs in supermarkets and downstream, largely due to
inefficient manual ordering processes. This waste leads to >$80B in economic
losses as well as 1.5 billion tons of greenhouse gas emissions, which is
comparable to the emissions of Japan.

Afresh is commercializing a technology developed as part of a Stanford
research project that automates the pen-and-paper processes used by
supermarket operators. This technology cuts retail food waste by >50% and
dramatically increases the stores' profit margins.

We are founded by a team of Computer Science PhDs, MBAs, designers, and
engineers from Stanford, Berkeley, CMU. We're backed by former Google CEO Eric
Schmidt's firm (Innovation Endeavors) and the first investors in Instagram,
Stitchfix, SoFi, and Heroku (Steve Anderson of Baseline Ventures).

We're growing fast: we're in a partnership with 4 large regional grocers
representing 500+ stores and >$10B in revenue. We're also looking for smart,
enthusiastic, dependable people interested in applying cutting-edge technology
to problems with significant societal impact.

Our open roles are:

\- Lead UI/UX Designer \- Lead Product Manager \- Machine Learning Engineer \-
Senior Backend Engineer \- Full job descriptions available at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/afreshtechnologies](https://jobs.lever.co/afreshtechnologies)?

Website: [http://afresh.ai](http://afresh.ai)

Feel free to reach out directly to volodymyr@afreshtechnologies.com (I'm the
CTO)

------
dbellross
SDLC Partners L.P. | Pittsburgh, PA | Digital Solutions Architect | Full-time
| ONSITE

Seeking Digital Solutions Architect

Lead and/or collaborate on delivery of projects from planning through
execution, taking accountability for successful customer and financial
outcomes as appropriate. Lead evolution of digital services strategy. Advise,
oversee, and/or govern delivery standards pertaining to technology development
and systems architecture, and in harmony with broader organizational
standards.

SDLC Partners is a dynamic and fast-paced, privately held consulting firm in
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania with 500+ employees. We deliver customized digital
solutions to transform organizations through our uniquely enabled talent,
processes, and leadership. We hire individuals who embody our goal to enable
performance for our clients and we believe strongly in growing and developing
talent.

To apply, click [https://sdlcpartners.com/](https://sdlcpartners.com/)

------
SurrealSoul
SmartAsset [https://smartasset.com/](https://smartasset.com/) | Senior and
Intermediate Backend && Frontend Engineers | NYC: NOHO | Full Time We are a
financial technology company aiming to provide the best personal finance
advice on the web. We offer free and personalized tools to empower you to make
smart personal finance decisions around homebuying, retirement, taxes and
more. We have a big focus on getting finical advisors the right people for
them, and giving people the right choices when it comes to finical advisors.

Stack wise, we are a Java shop using the Play framework. We do some python and
other things here and there as well.

Culture wise, we are a 130~ people startup. So we still have the startup feel,
without that startup pressure.

Some benefits besides the normal stuff: Catered lunches 3x a week, casual work
environment and a weekly happy hour

If you're interested or have any questions feel free to shoot me an email at
adavis[at]smartasset.com

Thanks!

------
INTFRecruiting
Interfolio | Software Engineer (Elixir) | Wash, DC OR Fully Remote (US) | Full
Time | www.interfolio.com

Interfolio is a fast growing, higher ed SaaS company based in Washington, DC
with 100% fully remote engineering team, great benefits, flexible environment
-- solving interesting and complex challenges for higher ed involving
software.

We're seeking a talented and energetic software engineer with a deep
understanding of Elixir to join our tight-knit team. You must be focused on
producing high quality and maintainable code. This role offers a high level of
creativity, and an opportunity to design the future with a company that is
challenging the status quo.

Apply through our site: [https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/d2ae0440-4c34-40bb-
bc88-b57...](https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/d2ae0440-4c34-40bb-
bc88-b57e521f3d34?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Monthly%20Posting)

or email recruiting@interfolio.com

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Lead (React+Java), Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (React),
DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU
member-states passport-holders ONLY

We currently urgently look are a team lead.

We have a true "engineering over management" culture where you find engineers
both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are self-
taught. Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google and
similar firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
ethanjstark
Kofile | Frontend, Backend, DevOps | Full-Time | Remote US Only

Join our team and help us build our modern, powerful platform for county
government records! Some government sites may be terrible, but we're building
something better--take a peek at our search site:
[https://bexar.tx.publicsearch.us/](https://bexar.tx.publicsearch.us/)

We're a small (8) engineering team that's part of a larger (~200),
established, privately owned company. Our software is in use in dozens of
counties across the US. We believe strongly in work-life balance, and are
family-friendly.

We presently have the following open roles:

    
    
      * Midlevel-to-Senior Frontend React
      * Senior Backend
      * DevOps
    

For job descriptions, visit by:

[https://github.com/kofile/jobs](https://github.com/kofile/jobs)

Send your resume to kevin.dente@kofile.us

~~~
ethanjstark
No recruiters or agencies, please.

------
neuronalys
Neuronalys | Engineers | Lille, FRANCE | Onsite or Remote, Full-Time, VISA |
www.neuronalys.ai

Neuronalys is a young startup, we create private SaaS deep learning solutions.

Our main product is in beta, tested with success by French law enforcement and
will be released December 2019. We plan to launch an alpha for a second
product in the middle of 2020. We created the specifications with companies in
the energy and aeronautic fields. They are excited and waiting for this new
product.

Our team is looking forward to welcoming 3 Engineers. \- (2) ML/AI Engineers
(computer vision) with good knowledge in Python / C \- (1) ML/AI Engineer
(text analysis) with good knowledge in Python / C (CUDA, video streaming,
WebRTC is a bonus)

We care about people. We are constantly trying to improve the interactions in
the teams and the balance between work/life. Ask us about it at
jobs@neuronalys.ai

------
queueco
Queueco | Trading | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://queueco.com](https://queueco.com)

We are a proprietary trading firm that competes in conventional as well as
cutting-edge alternative markets. Our strategies run 24/7 without manual
intervention powered by low-latency infrastructure and the latest machine
learning techniques. We're a meritocratic and lean team of highly-motivated
scientists and developers and as such value technical ability more than
politics: what matters is how good your code is, not how well you sell
yourself. We spend no time dealing with clients, customers or investors and
instead focus on growing our business by building better technology. If this
sounds interesting to you please have a look at our current Software
Engineering opportunity at:

[https://queueco.workable.com](https://queueco.workable.com)

Or drop us a mail on contact [at] queueco [dot] com.

------
MarkCB1
Chartboost | Software Engineer, Scala (Senior and mid level positions) | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time

My name is Mark and I'm looking to grow my Ad Serving team here at Chartboost!
We are currently looking to hire for our San Francisco office, and we are open
to considering relocation for interested candidates. We are looking for
passionate backend engineers who love Scala and typed functional programming
(cats, cats-effect, http4s, akka-http, shapeless) to join our team and help us
build the best advertising platform for mobile developers. You'll work on a
system that processes tens of thousands of requests per second and conducts a
real-time auction to find and deliver the most effective ads from the
Chartboost Network. The team's working on some exciting initiatives! Please
find the job descriptions listed below and apply directly.

[https://grnh.se/09b0d5061](https://grnh.se/09b0d5061)

------
JeremyWyatt
Earnin ([https://www.earnin.com/](https://www.earnin.com/)) | Sr. Fullstack
Engineer | Cloud DevOps Engineer | iOS Engineer | Android Engineer | ONSITE |
Palo Alto, CA

Every year, while Americans wait for their paychecks, more than $1 trillion of
their hard-earned money is held up in the pay cycle. As a result, we
accumulate over $50 billion in late and overdraft fees and turn to high-
interest loans. Overdraft charges and bank fees often trap people in a cycle
of debt that can lead to unhealthy decisions and falling victim to predatory
businesses disguised as helpful services. We don’t accept that.

Earnin is an app that creates products that help people gain control of their
finances. Cash Out lets people get paid as soon as they leave work, with no
fees, interest, or hidden costs. With Health Aid, Earnin negotiates on behalf
of community members to lower their total unpaid medical bill and work out a
budget-friendly payment plan. Cash Back Rewards is a way for members to earn
up to 10% cash back on purchases from over a thousand local and national
businesses without needing a credit card or having to reach spend thresholds
to earn cash rewards — and they can withdraw the money at any time. We also
offer free tools to help avoid overdrafts, to remind people when recurring
bills are due, and we’re working on more! There is never any required cost to
use any of these products or services, users can choose to tip what they think
is fair to support the service and pay it forward to keep the movement going.

Earnin is supported by funding partners including Andreessen Horowitz, Matrix
Partners, Ribbit Capital, Felicis Venture, Thrive Capital, and others. Join us
and help build a new financial system focused on fairness and people’s needs.

You can help make a difference. Message me for more details at
jeremy.wyatt@earnin.com

Job postings: [https://www.earnin.com/careers](https://www.earnin.com/careers)

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Infrastructure Engineer | ONSITE | SF |
[https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs) Repl.it is the first open
computing platform where anyone, even without even needing an account, can hop
on and in seconds start executing code, build and host applications and
websites, and collaborate with other people.

Providing a service like this is challenging from all a scaling, security, and
billing perspectives. Additionally, supporting the number of languages that we
do ([https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)) is hard from both
a hard systems tooling problem -- we have to build generic protocols for
executing, debugging, authoring code, running tests, handling files, etc.

It's a great time to be joining us, we're still 8 full-time people, we reach
more than a million coders a month, and we're backed by YC and a16z.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Good to see you guys here, Amjad!

Highly recommend working at Repl.it

------
b-ryan
Crossbeam | Full Stack Engineer | Remote (US) | Full-Time | getcrossbeam.com
Crossbeam | Senior Software Engineer | Remote (US) | Full-Time |
getcrossbeam.com

Crossbeam is a collaborative data platform that helps companies build more
valuable partnerships. We sync and find matches in data from disparate data
sources and allow partners to share insights between each other. We are a
remote-first team, with an office in Philadelphia as well as a number of
remote teammates across the US.

We’re looking for a talented engineers to join us in scaling Crossbeam. You’ll
join a small team of engineers to build the next generation of our software.
At our early stage, this is an opportunity to truly influence and contribute
meaningfully to the product.

Tech stack: clojure, python, vue.js, postgres, elasticsearch, kubernetes, aws

[https://crossbeam.workable.com/](https://crossbeam.workable.com/)

------
TFerrell
Auth0 | Senior Engineer, IAM Sessions | Remote | Full Time

We are looking for a Senior Engineer to join our Sessions team! This team is
responsible for building out the services and infrastructure which are needed
to scale sessions and refresh tokens to the billions, where reliability and
latency are key. The majority of authentication and authorization transactions
running through Auth0 will depend on your code, giving you the opportunity to
work as part of a core product team.

You will often work with other teams both within the Engineering organization
and outside of it, in order to get a better understanding of customer needs
and the impact of changes you perform.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/eeafe921-750e-4238-b1ae-7b0a57f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/eeafe921-750e-4238-b1ae-7b0a57f4bbcb)

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | New York | | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA
|[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)
Butterfly Network has raised >$350M to develop and commercialize a handheld,
smartphone-connected ultrasound probe powered by AI. We operate at the
intersection of medicine, engineering, and machine learning to create
breakthrough technology that becomes smarter with each new patient. Our
mission is to democratize healthcare by making medical imaging accessible to
everyone around the world.

We are now hiring in NY office:

Senior Data Scientist

Senior Full-stack Engineers

Senior Android Engineers

Senior Site Reliability/DevOps Engineers

QA Engineers

Product and Visual Designers

And more! Please contact me for more information at maria@butterflynetinc.com

Read about us online: [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-
scans-butt...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-scans-
butt..).

~~~
smoorman1024
I'm getting a 404 at your NYTimes link. I believe this is a correct link
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-scans-
butt...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-scans-butterfly-
iq.html)

------
FREETRADER1
ONSITE FULL TIME|LONDON (UK)|FREETRADE - FINTECH STARTUP|
[https://freetrade.io/careers](https://freetrade.io/careers)

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEERING AND ANDROID VACANCIES

At Freetrade, we believe investing should be open to everyone. It’s the single
best way to grow your savings, but for a lot of people, investing seems
complicated, expensive and remote. We want to change all that.

We're a technology company that brings simple, free stock investing to
everyone. We’ve built a beautiful investing app to trade in real shares, with
zero commissions or fees in a fluid, mobile-first experience. And behind the
app, we’re building all the technology and infrastructure from the ground up.

With over £10m in funding so far and as one of the most overfunded companies
ever on Crowdcube, we are now expanding our team further and are poised to
disrupt the £1.2 trillion UK retail investments market.

We are looking for:

* Senior Android Engineer - [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/freetradeio/view/P_A...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/freetradeio/view/P_AAAAABlAABoP5z3S-DY2GL)

* Software Engineering Manager (Hands-on requirement)- [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/freetradeio/view/P_A...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/freetradeio/view/P_AAAAABlAABoIeinYouRy6h)

* VP of Product [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/freetradeio/view/P_A...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/freetradeio/view/P_AAAAABlAABoINynY4oZYXp)

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEERING AND ANDROID VACANCIES

------
jaaron
Singularity 6 | Software Engineers, Artists, Recruiter | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time, Onsite

We're a new (1 year old!), funded game dev studio in LA dedicated to the idea
that online games can deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.

With our first project, we’re exploring new styles of game design and tackling
difficult technical problems to create a game that’s beautiful and intricate,
delivering far more than superficial entertainment or basic wish fulfillment,
an experience that becomes a meaningful part of your life. Our vision is to
create a compelling virtual universe filled with rich and diverse gameplay
experiences and social interactions that will keep you playing for years,
evolving along with you and the rest of the community.. We want our players to
feel valued as well as a true sense of belonging.

To achieve our vision, our team of veterans is changing the status quo in the
game industry: a diverse and inclusive team, a healthy work/life balance, and
incredibly fun top-tier games that reach across boundaries. If you love games
but have understandably hesitated to jump into the game industry meat-grinder,
come join the revolution.

We're currently hiring across the board and specifically seeking:

\- Senior Software Engineers with full-stack / end-to-end feature dev
experience

\- Senior Gameplay Engineers

\- 3D Artists: Character & Environment Artists

\- In-House Recruiter

To learn more, check out our website and feel free to connect to me directly
on LinkedIn (please mention Hacker News!):

[https://www.singularity6.com/careers](https://www.singularity6.com/careers)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/)

------
gneray
Oso is making backend infrastructure security not terrible for developers and
ops.

We're working on problems at the intersection of distributed systems and
cryptography, we have good early validation and are now moving towards
building our v1 product. We raised our Seed Round from Sequoia, have hired our
first few engineers and are looking to complete the early team. We are
building the product in Rust, which we think is both a good design choice for
our use case and a fun choice for the team. Given the importance of these team
members and magnitude of their contribution, they will get a meaningful equity
position. The engineers who join now will not only have a disproportionately
large impact on the product, but also on the culture and future of the
company.

We are based in NYC and hiring engineers onsite.

Founding team: Graham Neray (early employee and Chief of Staff at MongoDB) and
Sam Scott (PhD in Cryptography).

To apply, please visit osohq.com or email graham@osohq.com.

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack:

\- Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

\- Mobile: React Native, Apollo

\- Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

\- CI: GitHub, Buildkite

\- Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
mattdennewitz
Muck Rack is looking for talented people to join our fast-growing New York
(but remote-friendly) SaaS startup. Our mission is to make journalists, PR
pros and marketers more successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media
professionals find and contact the most relevant journalists for their
stories, and monitor how their stories perform.

Muck Rack offers a very flexible remote working policy. We strongly believe if
you let responsible people handle their own work on their own priorities and
timeline, not only will you produce better work, but you will be a happier
employee!

We are devoted to our wonderful customers, transparent with one another, take
ownership over our work, and remain resilient when presented with challenges.

We offer eligible employees access to quality health insurance and 401(k)
plans, your choice of equipment, a generous vacation policy, personal
development, and more.

Our tech stack includes Python, Django, Celery, Redis, Elasticsearch, Nginx,
Gunicorn, ES6 and Webpack on the front-end, Varnish, and Ansible. If you enjoy
Django, scraping, textual analysis, information extraction, and _data_, this
is your place. Our engineers are not siloed to any particular part of the
application - everyone contributes everywhere. Bonus points if you are
familiar with browser performance profiling, search relevancy tuning,
security, DevOps interest and experience, or have a demonstrated empathy for
design.

We would love to talk to you! Here's what we're hiring for now:

\- Senior Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4250275002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4250275002)
\- Front End Developer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4376802002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4376802002)

------
tpshapescale
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17) San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time Hiring |
3D Computer Vision ▪ Sr EE ▪ Sr Data Scientist ▪ Sr ME ▪ Sr iOS App & Web
Developer ▪ and more | $120K-170K + equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We are looking to expand our engineering team. It's challenging both on the
software and hardware, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding
arm. On the computer vision side, we face interesting challenging involving 3D
reconstruction, rejigging, and data collection.

All open roles:
([https://shapescale.com/careers/](https://shapescale.com/careers/)

Interested in hearing more? Reach out to careers@shapescale.com for more
information

------
mwlebour
LiveRamp (Data Plus Math) | Boston, MA | Budapest, HU | ONSITE |
[https://www.dataplusmath.com/careers](https://www.dataplusmath.com/careers)

Data Plus Math (DPM) was recently acquired by LiveRamp [1] and is now looking
to expand its engineering team. We are a media measurement company that helps
connect advertising exposures to real-world outcomes. Powered by millions of
households of cross-screen viewing data, our TV and video attribution platform
is used by cable operators, national programming networks, agencies and
marketers to measure which components of their advertising campaigns are
driving results. We work with some of the largest media and entertainment
companies, agencies and brands in the world to power the next generation of
analytics and measurement for all of TV and video.

We are looking to fill data (mostly Scala and Python on Spark), backend
(Python) and front end (React) engineering positions. Additionally, we're
looking for a director of engineering, reporting directly to the CTO to help
scale our team and our infrastructure.

Apply from our careers page [2] or feel free to reach out to me directly with
any questions [3]. We are in the process of migrating systems to LiveRamp, so
be sure to check out the benefits on LiveRamp's career page [4].

[1]
[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190624005309/en/Liv...](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190624005309/en/LiveRamp-
Acquire-Data-Math-Enable-Next-Generation-TV)

[2]
[https://www.dataplusmath.com/careers](https://www.dataplusmath.com/careers)

[3] ml at liveramp dot com

[4] [https://liveramp.com/careers/](https://liveramp.com/careers/)

------
iflypropplanes
Attune Insurance | Full Stack Engineer, Platform Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Data Scientist, Data Analyst, Product Manager, Business Development | NYC |
Full-time Attune (a joint venture between Two Sigma and AIG), is developing a
new platform to reduce the friction a small businesses experiences getting an
insurance policy. Today, this is a cumbersome process that can take weeks and
requires a business owner to answer dozens of questions to even get a quote.

We have a product in-market that can issue a policy in minutes by aggregating
external data to answer these questions for you. We're building a team to take
on a $150B market opportunity. Be a part of a small group that is committed to
solving a big problem. Competitive salary plus equity available to all
employees.

Reach out to ebozeman@attuneinsurance.com if you're interested.

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Senior Software Developer | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote (or local) developer/architect
| $95k-$250k driven by what you bring to the company.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to another - e.g. would you like to run
Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our current product focus IS
disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java. We
are currently a team of 13 in 8 countries.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
bnekolny
Brandfolder | Sr. Front-End Engineer | Denver, CO | Onsite |
[https://jobs.brandfolder.com](https://jobs.brandfolder.com)

Brandfolder is a Digital Asset Management platform which enables thousands of
global brands to store, organize, and distribute their digital content.

We are an engineering driven product, with a focus on patterns and practices
that allow us to deliver high impact changes continuously, safely, and
iteratively. We leverage the latest tools and technology to help us succeed
and are looking for someone to bring patterns and practices that will continue
to allow us to scale a growing software footprint to the demands of our users
and the maintainability needs of our team.

Tech stack: React, Ruby on Rails, GCP (cloud functions)

[https://jobs.brandfolder.com/p/48bd962b77f0-senior-front-
end...](https://jobs.brandfolder.com/p/48bd962b77f0-senior-front-end-engineer)

------
briznad
Thrilling | full stack/frontend engineers | full-time | REMOTE or LA, NY, SF |
[https://shopthrilling.com](https://shopthrilling.com)

At Thrilling we're helping traditional brick-and-mortar vintage apparel stores
sell their clothing online for the first time. Vintage and secondhand clothing
has a huge role to play in improving the environmental impact of the Fashion
industry, and by partnering with local stores we can leverage their unique,
curated inventories and help small business owners compete in the global
economy. We aim to do good, and do well. Our name comes from the thrill of the
hunt, and we're working to bring the same excitement of shopping the best
vintage stores, online. Read more about us here:
[https://www.entrepreneur.com/amphtml/325805](https://www.entrepreneur.com/amphtml/325805)

We're looking for engineers 2 & 3 to join me and the rest of our small and
growing team to help us change the landscape of online vintage and secondhand
shopping. We need hungry self-starters with some prior software dev
experience. Fashion is a diverse industry and we reflect and value that at our
company. Having recently closed our seed round of funding we're rapidly
expanding. We've built an app for efficient uploading of products and
inventory management, as well as our customer-facing ecom marketplace. In
addition to building out those systems there are new ones to create that have
yet to be specced. Your work will have a massive impact on our growth and
success.

Here's some of the tools we use: TypeScript, Angular, Ionic, GitHub, Jira,
GraphQL, Google Cloud, Heroku, Firebase, Imgix, Sketch.

Here's some of the areas we're expanding into: ML, computer vision,
recommendation systems, and always, always killer UX.

If this sounds interesting, email me at tech@shopthrilling.com.

~~~
wilgertvelinga
Europeans need/need not apply?

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| Senior Software Engineers & Tech Leads- (LONDON & WORLDWIDE)| FULL
TIME | REMOTE possible [https://tigerspike.com](https://tigerspike.com)

Tigerspike is a digital Services company with a mission to 'improve people's
lives through technology'. We have 11 offices across 4 continents, each
creating web & mobile (consumer & enterprise) apps for a range of industries,
with clients such as Emirates, New Look, The UN & Westfield. If you want the
opportunity to travel, work in a truly Agile global workforce, widen your
scope of technologies and deepen your AWS knowledge, then get in touch:
michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com or find more info on the jobs we have click
here: [https://tigerspike.com/join-
us/engineering/](https://tigerspike.com/join-us/engineering/)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | [https://www.scm-lp.com](https://www.scm-
lp.com) | Developer | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for exceptional C++ Developers. For more information, please
visit our careers page: [https://grnh.se/104b5e201](https://grnh.se/104b5e201)

------
jakubk
Pipedrive | senior engineers across the stack | Prague, Lisbon, Tallinn |
ONSITE, VISA

Pipedrive is a SaaS visual sales tool for small to medium businesses. We’ve
been backed with $90 million in funding since 2010 and are experiencing rapid
growth. Our team is now located in five countries, building the sales tool
used by over 85,000 companies.

I am very happy with the maturity of the process here and the autonomy our
team is having. We are getting a lot of support from the company while still
being able to innovate and fully own our part of the product.

Our stack is mainly TypeScript, Node.js, React, Docker, MySQL, Elastic, ... We
expect some experience with that but the main thing is the cultural fit. We
are looking for team players.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@pipedrive.com if you want me to
refer you or if you want to learn more about the company. Please include the
location where you'd like to work from (no remote). I am an engineer not a
recruiter.

------
mattgarnett
ConsenSys R&D | Senior Software Engineer (Rust) | Full-time | Remote

ConsenSys R&D is focused on developing open source technology for the next
generation of Ethereum.

We are looking for senior level engineers and researchers with backgrounds in
systems engineering, distributed networks (p2p), parallel computing,
WebAssembly, and cryptography. Our team is competitively compensated based on
experience.

Some of the things we are working on:

* Building a proof-of-concept client in Rust for Ethereum 2.0 which supports WebAssembly execution for multiple shards.

* Benchmarking the performance of various aspects of WebAssembly runtimes, cryptographic functions, and p2p networking.

* Developing efficient proof tooling for authenticated data structures (merkle proofs).

* Exploring BFT consensus schemes for cross shard transactions.

* Researching and developing global transaction broadcasters.

Apply here: [https://consensys.net/open-
roles/?discipline=61666](https://consensys.net/open-roles/?discipline=61666)

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph's mission is to enable every software developer to create products
using the best technology. The innovations of the future will all rely on
software and we want to bring the future sooner by building the best tools
that help developers answer questions about their code.

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across all of your company's
private code using powerful regular expressions, and with our browser
extension you can go-to-definition and find-references while you are reviewing
code on GitHub and other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and
Yelp use Sourcegraph every day.

We are a small distributed team of mostly engineers who love to code. If you
are passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Docker +
Kubernetes

Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

Read our master plan to learn more about what we're building, and why it
matters: [https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

Our code and our product roadmap are open source!

[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)
[https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap](https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap)

------
nrkane37
Petal | New York, NY | Full Stack, Platform/Backend, React Native Engineers |
Onsite or Remote (US)

Petal is a credit card for people without credit histories, by using machine
learning to analyze cash flow to augment traditional credit score-based
lending decisions. We're at the Series B stage and growing dramatically.

Some press we've received: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/02/petals-no-fee-
credit-card-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/02/petals-no-fee-credit-card-
for-the-credit-score-less-is-now-open-to-the-public/)

Tech stack: [https://stackshare.io/petal](https://stackshare.io/petal)

Please apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-s...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HACKER_NEWS)

------
thirtyseven
Gracenote | Machine Learning Engineer | Emeryville (Bay Area) | ONSITE |
gracenote.com

Gracenote is the leading provider of entertainment metadata and media
recognition technology that powers discovery features and discover the music,
TV shows, movies and sports they love across the world’s most popular
entertainment platforms and devices, from Amazon, Apple, Facebook, Google,
Time Warner Cable, Tesla and others.

Gracenote’s Advanced Discovery Team offers a unique opportunity to bring
together Human Expertise, Big Data and Machine Learning, Expert-in-the-loop
AI, to build solutions to transform the entertainment industry.

As a Machine Learning Engineer on the team, you will work across engineering,
product management, data science, behavioral psychology and more. We are a
part of Nielsen, the world’s largest research organization, which provides
tremendous opportunity to learn and grow in your role.

If you're interested, please reach out to me at edward.kaplan@nielsen.com.

------
pashabitz
Q Bio | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | [https://q.bio](https://q.bio)

Looking for: front-end, back-end and full-stack software engineers for our
service engineering team.

At Q Bio, our mission is to bring preventive healthcare to everyone. We
believe the future of healthcare will be orders of magnitude more effective as
it becomes truly data driven, preventive, and personalized. If we succeed, we
see a future where treatable diseases will no longer take lives and every
generation will be healthier than the last.

Our first service, The Q Exam, is based on landmark systems biology research
done at Stanford University. In about an hour, we take blood, saliva, urine
and a non-invasive whole-body scan from which we extract 1000’s of genetic,
chemical, and anatomical biomarkers to build the world’s most comprehensive
quantitative snapshot of an individual’s health at a point in time.

To apply - shoot me a note at pasha at q dot bio

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | Multiple Openings |San Diego, CA | Onsite Only Brain Corp
is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development of self-
driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot operating
system) and putting it on machines to turn them into self-driving, autonomous
robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank and Qualcomm Ventures.

We have announced partnerships with Walmart in the US and Softbank Robotics in
Japan and have over 1,000 mobile, autonomous robots in commercial
environments.

We are hiring across all engineering functions (Research, Software,
Electrical, Mechanical). Our full job board can be found here:
[https://www.braincorp.com/careers](https://www.braincorp.com/careers)

Highlighted openings:

* Sr. Machine Learning Engineers (Depth Perception, SLAM, Motion Planning projects)

* C++ & Python Developers (Linux)

* Robotics Software Engineers (Jr, Mid, & Sr levels)

* Software Engineering Technical Leads for Robotic Applications, Proof of Concepts, and Front End teams

* Software Test Automation Engineers/ SDETs

All positions are posted on the website link above. We have great benefits
including lunch catered daily, unlimited snacks & drinks, unlimited vacation
for exempt positions, and 4% 401k matching. Typical Interview Process:
recruiter phone screen, take home test, technical phone/video screen, onsite,
offer.

Contact us at careers@braincorporation.com if you don't see a role that
matches; feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

Thanks!

-Rawson [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

------
mlochbaum
Dyalog Ltd. | Programming Language Implementor | Bramley, U.K. | ONSITE

We are the vendor for Dyalog APL, the most actively developed commercial APL
implementation. APL comes up from time to time on HN (for instance
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952045)),
but we don't require any knowledge of the language. We are looking for a
junior C programmer interested in practical interpreter development, with a
focus on the details and willingness to take the time to get things right.

Our company is small (about 20 employees) and the work environment is flexible
and laid back. We strongly prefer local applicants but will consider
candidates willing to relocate.

See a longer listing at
[https://www.dyalog.com/careers.htm](https://www.dyalog.com/careers.htm) and
contact us at careers@dyalog.com.

------
snuttall
Verizon | Senior Data Engineer | Basking Ridge, NJ | ONSITE

Verizon's Global Supply Chain team is hiring a passionate and strategic
thinker to join a high profile, high visibility team that powers Network
Category Intelligence for Verizon.

You will be part of a team that drives sourcing decisions about how we invest
in our customers through our network. This includes working with a team to
build state-of-the-art data analytics and models to transform raw data into
actionable insights that can be used in our sourcing plans.

We shape multi-billion-dollar supply chain strategies for Verizon’s award
winning 4G LTE network, and next-generation investments into 5G. This is a job
for an intelligent, decisive, quick, and forward-thinking leader.

Apply here: [https://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/4186622-sourcing-
man...](https://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/4186622-sourcing-manager)

------
derekdahmer
EventGeek | Product Manager | Full-time | 100% Remote (US) |
bit.ly/eventgeekpm

EventGeek is the project management tool event marketing teams rely on to plan
thousands of events and millions of dollars of budget.

We're hiring an opinionated product manager who will own the entire product
lifecycle, from user research to delivery.

    
    
      Responsibilities
        - Owning & managing the roadmap
        - Using user research and analytics to develop new features
        - Codifying ideas into requirements and specs
        - Iterating with designer on UX wireframes
        - Managing product development with a distributed team of developers
        - Defining success metrics
    

Questions? Reach out to derek@eventgeek.com Role: bit.ly/eventgeekpm

------
maryhart
Close | Full-time | 100% Remote | Competitive |
[http://jobs.close.com](http://jobs.close.com)

We're building the sales communication and collaboration platform of the
future. With our roots as the very first sales CRM to include built-in
calling, we're leading the industry in sales automation—helping companies to
close more deals, faster than ever.

Since our founding in 2013, we've grown to become a fully profitable, 100%
globally distributed team of 34 high-performing, happy people that are
dedicated to building a product our customers love.

Actively hiring for: Director of Sales, Product Marketing Manager, Customer
Success, Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer

Team Reviews: [https://bit.ly/2GOVxMT](https://bit.ly/2GOVxMT)

If you're interested- please apply directly :-) We'd love to hear from you.

------
geminidev
Gemini Legal | Rocklin, CA | Full Stack Software Engineers | Full Time |
Onsite | [https://gemini.legal](https://gemini.legal)

Gemini provides legal evidence procurement for California attorneys who
represent injured workers and are the fastest growing workers comp copy
service in CA. We are betting heavily on technology to provide efficiency as
we quickly scale while providing best in class product features.

We are a small engineering team looking to rapidly increase our development
efforts. Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails, React, Postgres, GraphQL, and
AWS.

We are currently looking for mid to senior level Ruby and/or React engineers.
If you are interested or have any questions please send us a note with your
resume, github, etc to engineering@geminiduplication.com or find more on our
careers page:

[https://gemini.legal/careers](https://gemini.legal/careers)

------
grinich98point6
98point6 | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Multiple Positions |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/) At 98point6 we are
reimagining the future of primary care through in-app messaging and by pairing
physician experience with AI and automation. We've recently raised a $50m
Series-C and launched in all 50 US states plus D.C. We're moving quickly in
the digital health space and hiring for numerous positions. Open engineering
roles include:

\- Security Engineer

\- Data Engineering Team Lead

\- Software Engineer Developer in Test (SDET)

\- Software Quality Assurance Team Lead

\- Mobile Software Engineer - Android

\- Mobile Software Engineer - iOS

\- Back End Software Engineer

\- Senior Back End Software Engineer

\- Senior Front End Software Engineer

If you're interested please email us careers [AT] 98point6.com or apply
directly at our careers page:
[https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/](https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/).

------
mtatum
Certilytics |Data Scientist (Deep Learning), Behavioral Scientist,
Econometrician| Louisville, KY| FULL-TIME| REMOTE|
[https://www.certilytics.com](https://www.certilytics.com) Who we are:
Certilytics offers a suite of innovative analytic solutions including Big Data
Services, Total Population Health Management, Financial Risk Intelligence and
Customized Prediction Models. These solutions are configured upon our open
source Hadoop Platform, with the underlying philosophy of providing analytics
as a service and moving beyond predictions to deliver actionable intelligence.
Our team represents a dynamic infusion of multiple disciplines, which include
actuarial, data and behavioral scientists, IT engineers, software developers,
nurse clinicians, as well as experts in public health and the health insurance
industry. Certilytics has extensive experience working with a diverse set of
customers including large self-insured employers, health plans, pharmacy
benefit managers, government programs, care management companies and health
systems. These relationships with various data providers and customers allows
for rapid data ingestion, validation and enrichment as well as streamlined
delivery of analytic dashboards, outputs and visualizations to our customers.
Our unique approach allows for the development of the most accurate financial,
clinical and behavioral models in the industry. Certilytics is a team of
committed individuals focused on exceeding the status quo, a group of creative
professionals thriving on the collaborative nature of our business. We believe
that limits are only set when teams stop thinking creatively. We are looking
for individuals with a similar philosophy to fill the three opportunities we
currently have: Data Scientist (Deep Learning), Behavioral Scientist, and
Econometrician. Apply on line at [https://www.certilytics.com/contact-
us/#careers](https://www.certilytics.com/contact-us/#careers) or email
mark.tatum@certilytics.com

------
srvoptic
The Nielsen Company | Multiple Positions | Toronto, Markham, Canada | Fulltime
| Onsite | Nielsen.com

Nielsen is a global measurement and data analytics company that provides the
most complete and trusted view available of consumers and markets worldwide.
Our approach marries proprietary Nielsen data with other data sources to help
clients around the world understand what’s happening now, what’s happening
next, and how to best act on this knowledge.

(Senior) Software Engineer: [http://tiny.cc/x2mlaz](http://tiny.cc/x2mlaz)

(Senior) Big Data Software Engineer:
[http://tiny.cc/s9mlaz](http://tiny.cc/s9mlaz)

(Senior) Javascript/Typescript Engineer:
[http://tiny.cc/bgnlaz](http://tiny.cc/bgnlaz)

Data Scientist: [http://tiny.cc/4hnlaz](http://tiny.cc/4hnlaz)

------
kristopolous
Waive | Los Angeles LA Hollywood | Fullstack PHP Python Mobile Native
Automotive | Onsite - Full-Time | DoE

We're a (mostly) electric urban mobility company founded in 2015, a bit before
the current wave of them being everywhere.

I'm running a team of 6 engineers and am looking for a few more at our family-
sized company which may be doing some scaling soon. We have tens of thousands
of customers, millions in assets, planning international expansion, it's a
real thing.

Here's our plan for the next year or so, listed in order (highest first):

* a new ad platform for our screens

* a new app or some other kind of smartphone presence

* New innovative ad tech (see firefly, grabbit, blip, adomni, etc)

Any decent full stack or native mobile developer would be simply magical,
especially the latter; we will be needing Android and iOS focus soon and to be
honest I can't allocate anyone I have on it. Yeah, you're kinda needed

So just email me already at chris@waive.car ... you've already made it this
far.

------
vikram_tiwari
Omni Labs, Inc | Full Stack, Frontend and Graphic Designers | San Francisco,
CA | Full-time | ONSITE | [https://omniinc.com](https://omniinc.com)

Omni Labs gives anyone the power to automate away all of their repetitive work
inside the web browser.

There hasn't been a fundamental change in the way people access the web for 25
years. We've grown comfortable staring through a fixed window into the
Internet that doesn't offer much more than saving our passwords and cookies.
Imagine that you never had to do the same thing twice and could automate all
of your repetitive tasks on demand. This augmented web browsing experience is
the future of work.

Technologies: Node.js, React, Redux, Browsers, Google Cloud, TensorFlow

More details:
[https://angel.co/company/omnilabs/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/omnilabs/jobs/)

------
iwan-cr
Chatroulette.com |DevOps (Kubernetes, AWS), Backend (Scala), Frontend
(ReasonML) | Zurich, Zug, Switzerland | SALARY: >130k CHF | ONSITE (no remote)
| Swiss or EU member-states passport-holders ONLY

The website was featured on mass media (South Park, major television news
etc.). It is a web app built around 2008 by (back-then) 17 years old who
wanted to talk to his friends on the internet.

The website hasn't really changed in 10 years but right now we are a small
team (including the initial founder) who are rebuilding it from scratch with
Scala, ReasonML, AWS and other modern technologies.

Some of the technical challenges are:

\- Remove anti social content from the website using machine learning based
filtering on the frontend and the backend (in real time!).

\- Allow the website to scale. (We still have many users.)

\- Revamp the branding and keep the site clean.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with tech recruiter

2) Phone screen with our CTO

3) Onsite half a day with us

Say hi:

iwan@chatroulette.com

------
jihoon796
Dendi | Software Engineer | Raleigh-Durham, NC | Full-time | Onsite

Dendi is a healthcare software company that is working on developing the next-
generation clinical laboratory information systems (LIS).

We are a small and technical team. We are looking for startup-oriented Python
developers to help us execute on our vision and take our product to the next
level.

We are also looking for people who are comfortable with uncertainty and open-
ended questions, as the position comes with a significant equity stake
(cofounder level).

Preferred Qualifications: \- Native level of English proficiency, both verbal
and written \- Bachelor’s degree in computing or a related field \- Advanced
expertise with Python \- Experience with Django \- Experience in designing
REST APIs \- Experience with SQL databases (PostgreSQL) and relational
database design \- Experience with Linux \- Experience with healthcare or
laboratory settings is a big bonus

Interested? Email me at jbaek@dendisoftware.com.

------
patrickm1
ProxyCrawl startup | Node, Frontend, Javascript, Fullstack, Customer Support |
100% remote | Full-time only | Competitive salaries depending on role and
experience

At ProxyCrawl we care about data, all our team loves the freedom that the
internet gives to access anything at any time and that's what we want to share
and provide to the world.

Internet should be open and accessible for everyone.

Current job positions:

\- Remote nodeJS javascript (frontend and design skills are a plus)

\- Remote frontend engineer (javascript, html, css, design)

\- Remote customer support (chat and email) with technical background

Check full list here: [https://proxycrawl.com/about-
us#jobs](https://proxycrawl.com/about-us#jobs)

All our team is remote and from different countries and timezones.

Please email your resume to us at jobs [at] proxycrawl.com

------
rajivm
AuditBoard is streamlining enterprise risk management and compliance through
our SaaS platform (SOX, NIST, PCI, etc). If you're interested in working at a
fast growing company building enterprise software that is loved by its users,
please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Senior Full Stack Engineers
      - Senior Product Designers
      - Manager of Information Security
      - Senior Product Managers
      - Engineering Managers
      - Senior Front-end Engineers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
xenophon
Bureau | Multiple Openings | New York, NY or San Francisco, CA | Full-Time,
Onsite

Our mission at Bureau is making it easy for teams of all sizes to furnish
office space with beautiful, high-quality furniture that adapts as your
headcount and needs change—as easy as setting up payroll on Gusto, or adding a
new account on Slack.

We're growing rapidly and hiring across all roles to scale growth, operations
and engineering. Open roles and our values here:
[https://www.bureauwork.com/pages/careers](https://www.bureauwork.com/pages/careers)

Specific roles we're hiring for:

Growth Lead (NYC)

Founding Engineer (NYC)

Operations Manager (NYC)

West Coast GM (SF)

Shoot over an email (sib+hn@bureauwork.com) if any of these roles interest
you, and particularly if you have an interest in real estate tech, furniture
or the built environment. Would love to share more about the company and our
vision for physical productivity and the future of office space.

------
troquerre
Namebase | SF and REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://namebase.io](https://namebase.io) Namebase is a domain registrar and
onramp for the Handshake blockchain.

Handshake is an experimental peer-to-peer root DNS. It's a protocol that's
similar to Bitcoin, except that instead of using the coins for money, you use
Handshake coins to register names on the Handshake blockchain. Handshake names
are top-level domain names (.com, .io,. org, etc), and they're different from
normal domain names because they're unstoppable; no one can censor, tamper
with, or seize your name from you. Furthermore, Handshake names are associated
with public keys, which enables SSL without relying on Certificate Authorities
(a failure point in the security of DNS today).

Namebase is a domain registrar and exchange for Handshake (we're a separate
company from the Handshake Foundation). You can register and manage Handshake
names on our website, and if you don't have any coins, you can buy some using
dollars or bitcoin on our exchange.

We're looking for a generalist marketer to run content marketing, community
events, influencer marketing, SEO, and various growth experiments. If you have
experience in developer relations that's a big plus!

Our mission at Namebase is to give an unstoppable name to everyone on the
internet. Handshake makes it possible to have DNS that can't be shut down —
even the Great Firewall of China can't censor Handshake names. We have the
opportunity to change how the internet works, and our team is small enough
that you'll have immense impact on our software development and company
direction. Importantly, we don't have to do this alone. Our community is
incredibly engaged and willing to help out, much more so than a traditional
startup because we're working on a movement rather than a product. Message
tieshun @ our domain if you're interested in leading this movement to build an
unstoppable internet!

------
cauchyres
Featurespace | Multiple Roles | Onsite | Atlanta GA |
[https://www.featurespace.com/careers/](https://www.featurespace.com/careers/)

Featurespace is the world leader in Adaptive Behavioural Analytics machine
learning software. We block fraud in real time and help organisations outsmart
risk by spotting criminals and customer’s behavioural anomalies - our mission
is to make Featurespace the technology of choice for fraud and risk
management.

Featurespace is the world leader in Adaptive Behavioural Analytics technology
for fraud and risk management. Using machine learning and anomaly detection,
our ARIC platform helps financial institutions and organizations around the
globe stop fraud in real time. But we're more than just a tech company.

Our biggest asset is our people and our team is enthusiastic, dynamic and
ambitious.

Led by CEO Martina King - who has been recognized as one of the 25 Most
Influential Women in Payments 2018 and one of Grant Thornton's Faces of a
Vibrant Economy 2017 - and an award-winning management team (Sunday Times,
2018), we’ve had consecutive years of outstanding growth and commercial
success. And it's only getting better.

We received more than 14 awards and accolades in 2018, including the Queen's
Award for Enterprise, the Stevie® Award for Most Innovative Company of the
Year, and several for our ability to prevent fraud for our customers through
leading technology, data science and modelling capabilities.

Here are the open roles:

Junior Data Scientist

Data Scientist

Lead Data Scientist

Machine Learning Engineer

Implementation Analyst

Implementation Consultant

Graduate Implementation Engineer

Implementation Engineer

Senior Implementation Engineer

------
timClicks
Canonical | London (UK), Worldwide | 62 positions available including roles in
engineering, support and sales | Full-time | REMOTE

Canonical builds the Ubuntu operating system. It is increasingly being relied
upon to deliver private/hybrid clouds based on OpenStack and/or Kubernetes.
Most of the technical stack is written in Python and Go. Many teams have open
positions[0], with tasks ranging from kernel engineering through to front-end
web development. Almost all of our engineering work is open source and the
technology supports billions of users worldwide every day (albeit
indirectly!).

Questions? tsm@canonical.com /
[https://twitter.com/timClicks](https://twitter.com/timClicks)

[0]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical?gh_src=03e9098e1](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical?gh_src=03e9098e1)

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior backend developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
€30k-39k p.a.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform/service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices.

As a Junior Backend developer your responsibilities will be:

-Writing structured, clean code

-Work together with Designers, BE/FE devs and PO

-Writing unit tests, participate in code reviews

-Participate in our Scrum events

-Be a sponge and learn as much as you can!

Our (current) tech-stack consist of VueJs / React Native, Python / Django /
REST API / Golang, Ethereum / Solidity / Crypto, AWS

Who we’re looking for

-Already some experience as a backend developer

-Strong knowledge in as many of of Python/Django/SQL/API’s

-Some experience writing unit tests

We offer: Competitive salary based on experience, Employee-based budget is
available, We have PS4 gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-afternoon
bbq/drinks on roof terrace, committed team-members from all over the world
(all on-site)

Send your CV to jobs(at)guts.tickets (soliciting is NOT appreciated)

------
namewithhe1d
FreightFlows | Data/backend Engineer. Also Sales/Marketing and Product roles |
Boston, MA USA | ONSITE or REMOTE

We're a new startup from Boston focused on the $20 Trillion dollar global
seaborne trade market.

FreightFlows provides aggregated, predictive analytics for global trade. While
maritime data continues to grow in volume and complexity, actionable insights
continue to be elusive. The industry instead deals with inaccurate, stale and
biased data from many fragmented sources. The complexity of bringing together
trusted, timely information means companies have had to rely on dubious,
incomplete market insight and therefore make decisions on anecdotal evidence.
FreightFlows uses proprietary data science algorithms to synthesize data into
trade truth, predictive analytics and actionable intelligence for traders,
shippers, owners and brokers.

Ask me anything.. Matt Morgan, Founder hello@freightflows.com

------
archerabi
Better.com | Software Engineers; Product Managers; DevOps; Data Scientists |
New York City (NYC) | ONSITE | Full-time
[https://better.com](https://better.com)

We're looking for:

\- Software Engineers ( Senior, Junior, Frontend, Backend, Full stack,
infrastructure, QA )

\- Product managers

\- Data Scientists

We’re one of the fastest growing homeownership companies in America. Why?
Because we’re building a better way to get home and our customers love it.

So far, we’ve:

\- Helped more than 10,000 families get home

\- Financed over $3B in loans

\- Saved families an average of $32,000 in fees over the life of their loans

\- Grew our geographic coverage to 36 states, up from 15 states from a year
ago

Better people:

\- Open source authors of popular projects like Annoy
([https://github.com/spotify/annoy](https://github.com/spotify/annoy)) and
Holder ([https://github.com/imsky/holder](https://github.com/imsky/holder))

\- A Head of Engineering who writes a fun blog
([http://erikbern.com/](http://erikbern.com/))

Better technology:

\- We continuously ship code to production 50-100 times every day

\- Node.js, Python (3.6) and Scala for services

\- React, webpack 4, SCSS, Ember.js on the frontend \- TypeScript / ES7 across
the stack

I would love to tell you more. Please apply directly on
[https://better.com/about-us/careers?utm_source=hn](https://better.com/about-
us/careers?utm_source=hn) or email me at areddy@better.com

------
michaelrbock
Pioneer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, ONSITE | Software Engineer, Business
Operations | [https://pioneer.app](https://pioneer.app)

We’re building software to scalably find & support the world’s creative
outsiders — the next generation of researchers, entrepreneurs, artists, and
engineers.

In the ~9 months since our launch, we’ve seen thousands of applicants from
over 100 countries, working on projects spread across almost every industry
(check out our recent winners here: [https://pioneer.app/blog/meet-the-
pioneers-take-3](https://pioneer.app/blog/meet-the-pioneers-take-3)).

We’re a small team of 5 led by our founder Daniel Gross (founder of Cue,
acquired by Apple, former YC AI Partner), and are looking to hire our 3rd
engineer & someone to run business operations.

Please reach out to: jobs+hn@pioneer.app.

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Engineers (Front End, Rust) | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

We're evolving financial infrastructure - building real time settlement
solutions for a modern economy using distributed, cryptographic systems.

We’re looking for strong engineers to join us. We’re a fun, nimble,
collaborative team and we trust our engineers to make smart decisions. We’re a
Rust shop, and looking for backend engineers with experience building
distributed systems and front-end engineers excited about building performant
interfaces.

I'm the CTO - my personal email is in my profile if you'd like to speak
directly.

If you want to have a huge impact on a team that’s truly doing something that
hasn’t been done before, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems)

------
Ruphin
Flock. | Software Engineers | Amsterdam and Utrecht, Netherlands | ONSITE |
Full-Time We are a Boutique Consulting Company with a focus on quality and
innovation. We bring together a community of Engineers with a passion for
Software Development and Technology. It is our mission to bring innovation and
the latest best practices in engineering to our Enterprise partners. Personal
development and growth is important to us, and all employees have 10% time to
work with peers on projects in machine learning, AR/VR, and other new
technology.

Currently looking to fill a position at a large financial in Amsterdam. You
will be working on our web platform, in a very experienced team, working on
challenging problems. Compensation is very competitive.

Reach out to ruphin@ruphin.net for more information.

We are always hiring:

\- Senior Frontend Engineers — Vanilla JavaScript/WebComponents

\- Full-Stack Engineers — Java/Kotlin/React

------
gensym
Inventables | Chicago, IL | ONSITE My team is hiring software engineers. We
make and sell CNC carving machines for entrepreneurs and small businesses.
(Think of the opposite of a 3d printer - instead of using filament to create a
physical object from a design, our machines use a cutting bit to carve out a
design from wood, plastic, or metal). We write software for every step of the
process, from purchasing the machine and materials to creating a design to
driving the machine. I've been working here as a software engineer for three
years, and have really been enjoying. The roles we're hiring for are for a new
team that I'm excited to be building. You can see details (and apply) at
[https://www.inventables.com/careers/software](https://www.inventables.com/careers/software)

------
cpruijsen
SiFive | Front end developer | Full-time Remote | $6-8k USD / month

As a new business unit at SiFive (Series D semiconductor startup) we are
working on an online learning platform which will make RISC-V computer
architecture courses accessible to universities, engineering bootcamps and
corporations worldwide.

Looking for a mid-level (3+ years professional experience) React/Redux front-
end developer to join our small all-remote team.

Timezone preference between -5 (US East Coast) and +1 (most of Europe).

To apply: [https://angel.co/company/sifive/jobs/607597-mid-senior-
front...](https://angel.co/company/sifive/jobs/607597-mid-senior-front-end-
software-engineer)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | full-time senior hires | Sydney | PERMANENT, ONSITE, VISA
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

Australia's fastest growing startup. We're taking over the world of design and
content creation with a product loved by millions of people around the world.

Recruiting across lots of roles (check out out our careers page above) -
including Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android, UX Design, Digital Design, Product,
Growth, Data Science and more.

Engineering stacks: backend = scalable Java services, web = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin.

Feel free to ping me at scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any questions
on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing in engineering,
design & product.

Permanent & onsite roles only

------
piotrekno1
Sumo Logic | Multiple Engineering Roles | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite, Visa We do
grep and top on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS, Scala,
distributed systems)...

[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

\- Frontend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682)

\- Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374)

Among other stuff, we would love to hire someone to join our Software Delivery
Team:

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1741381](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1741381)

------
shusson
CTcue | Angular / NodeJS / Typescript / Postgresql / Elasticsearch | Amsterdam
| Fulltime | €60k | ONSITE | [https://ctcue.com/jobs/full-stack-
developer](https://ctcue.com/jobs/full-stack-developer)

CTcue builds a search application that makes medical data useful for
hospitals. We transform structured and unstructured medical data (notes,
referral letters, observations) into a single generic data-model for our
search application. This allows our users to find the data they need which we
hope will improve patient care.

The search application is currently used on a daily basis in 20+ hospitals of
The Netherlands and Belgium. We intend to grow even more!

Do you want to work for a startup that is innovating the healthcare industry?
We're looking for great people in Amsterdam. Email jochem@ctcue.com for a
chat.

------
mebianco
Scott's Cheap Flights | Senior Backend Engineer + Senior Frontend Engineer |
100% Remote | Full-Time

Since 2015, we've been helping people explore the world, one flight deal at a
time. We are bootstrapped, profitable, and growing quickly. Our engineering
team of 4 is looking to double in size to help us scale more quickly and solve
challenges for our customers.

Our tech: Ruby on Rails, React, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, GitHub, Circle CI,
feeling open minded about Elixir

Backend: [http://bit.ly/SCFbackendY](http://bit.ly/SCFbackendY) Frontend:
[http://bit.ly/SCFfrontendY](http://bit.ly/SCFfrontendY)

megan@scottscheapflights.com

------
vhiremath4
Loom | Engineering | Remote or San Francisco, CA | Full-time

Roles \----- Full-stack Enterprise engineer Full-stack Integrations engineer
Full-stack Recorder engineer Security Ops DevOps

For all roles, we're looking for senior engineers with proven track records of
building product under scale of various forms.

Loom ([https://www.loom.com](https://www.loom.com)) is a video platform that
allows employees to record and share quick videos. We are on a mission to
enhance workplace communication and bring back its humanity. Our company has
been on a rapid growth trajectory and the next year will arguably be our
greatest year of growth as we're gearing up to release team accounts, our
mobile offering, nail down enterprise contracts, and build native recording
integrations into very large workplace SaaS tools (cannot disclose details on
this point publicly).

We're a small team (30 people) and are remote-first. Half our team is in SF
and the other half is distributed across the US, Canada, Brazil and Europe.

All of the roles above are engineers who will be specializing in one product
domain and building them from scratch (with devops being the only exception -
we have one awesome devops engineer right now so you would be the second).

The recorder engineer will be working across all of our recorders (Mac,
Windows, Chrome extension). Electron experience is preferred but not required.

More details on our company can be found here:

[https://www.loom.com/company](https://www.loom.com/company)

If any of this sounds interesting and you want to work with a group of
empathetic, hungry and growth-minded individuals, please reach out to me via
either Twitter (DMs open) or email.

vinay@loom.com [https://twitter.com/vhmth](https://twitter.com/vhmth)

------
wuyishan
Akamai Technologies | Enterprise Architect | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE

The Enterprise Architect works side-by-side with our enterprise customers on
their most challenging and complex business problems. The technology leaders
serve as Akamai evangelists leading customer events, and presenting in sought
after speaking engagements on an ongoing basis. The EA will also establish a
high standard of leadership – provide subject-matter-expertise for new
products to the rest of the organization, and research, establish, and
disseminate industry trends.

More Details & Online Application:
[https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/enterprise...](https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/enterprise-
architect-11521)

------
mikebillie
Billie | Fullstack Developer | New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.mybillie.com](https://www.mybillie.com)

Hi, hello! We’re Billie – the new body brand for womankind. We’re making daily
routines a little more delightful and a lot more affordable.

Billie launched in 2017 as a female-first shaving company in a male-dominated
industry. Since then, we’ve raised $35M from top investors, we’ve had candid
conversations about female body hair and we’ve worked hard to deliver premium
shave and body care products, without the pink tax.

We're looking for Fullstack Developers: [https://angel.co/company/billie-
inc/jobs/584555-fullstack-de...](https://angel.co/company/billie-
inc/jobs/584555-fullstack-developer)

Our stack: ReactJS, NodeJS, NextJS, Typescript, Styled Components

------
jnwatson
The Vertex Project | Devops, Front end, Back end | REMOTE | W-2 US only |
[https://vertex.link/careers/](https://vertex.link/careers/)

The Vertex Project is looking for several folks to join our company. We're a
remote-only startup with a solid funding source. Our main product is an
hypergraph-based intelligence analysis platform called Synapse. It is open
source
[https://github.com/vertexproject/synapse](https://github.com/vertexproject/synapse).

We're looking for folks to help build out a commercial SaaS offering built on
top of the open source engine. SaaS, database internals, distributed
architecture experience are all areas we're looking for.

Back end: Python, asyncio, Docker, Ansible, lmdb

Front end: plain Javascript, d3

Email: careers [at] vertex.link for more information

------
dylanpyle
CALA | [https://ca.la](https://ca.la) | Senior Software Engineer | New York
City | FULLTIME | ONSITE

CALA is the best way to design and produce fashion products. Our web-based
software allows you to seamlessly design products and aggregates the entire
apparel supply chain in a secure, easy to use collaboration tool. Our
customers are the world's most creative designers, ranging from indie brands
to major celebrities.

We’re a small but growing team in NYC, looking for experienced engineers with
a passion for building great products. As an early member of our engineering
team, you'll help define our team culture, technology choices, and roadmap,
and be a key part of the next phase of our growth.

We're hiring senior full-stack (mostly TypeScript, React, node.js, Postgres
right now) and mobile (iOS / React Native) engineers.

Contact: dylan+hn@ca.la

------
saxonp1
Stateless | Boulder, CO | Onsite | stateless.net

Stateless is on a mission to reinvent network connectivity. Central to that
was our initial innovation, where we demonstrated an ability to efficiently
decouple state from processing in network functions—a task deemed infeasible
in high-performance networking systems, but in doing so, we have opened the
door for fundamentally changing how networks are built. Now, we are building
the product around that vision. VCs have backed us, and early adopters have
validated the business opportunity.

We are hiring for a variety of roles: from C++ and Kotlin developers to sales
and support engineers.

Open positions: * High Performance Network Programmer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002)

* Cloud Native Application Programmer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4296046002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4296046002)

* Test Automation Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4377807002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4377807002)

* Engineering Manager - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4347518002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4347518002)

* Network Support Technician - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375650002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375650002)

* Sales Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002)

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time,
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on Electronic Design Automation
software tools, scripts and physical design kits. Candidate should at least
have (or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most
suitably Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems
base.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
_msy_
Cardiologs | Software Engineer, Data Engineer, Frontend Intern | Paris, FR |
ONSITE, VISA | Fulltime

Since 2014, Cardiologs provides a cloud-based solution powered by a medical-
grade AI trained over 1.5m ECG cases, which already automates 80% of the labor
required to perform an expert-level diagnostic. Thousands of patients are
diagnosed around the world every month thanks to Cardiologs.

Cardiologs is the world’s first medical device powered by deep learning, to
have received regulatory clearance (CE Mark in August 2016). It is also among
the first to have received FDA clearance (June 2017). Cardiologs is
commercialized in the US and plans to accelerate growth in the EU in 2020.

Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, Angular, Python, PostgreSQL, Docker,
Kubernetes, GitHub.

We are hiring for:

\- Software Engineer

\- Software Engineer (Python)

\- Data Engineer

\- Front End intern

Apply at [https://jobs.cardiologs.com/](https://jobs.cardiologs.com/)

------
philip1209
Moonlight | Software Engineer | REMOTE | Fulltime |
[https://www.moonlightwork.com](https://www.moonlightwork.com)

Hey all - we're hiring a remote backend developer to join the team at
Moonlight. We're building LinkedIn for software developers, and companies pay
us to match to job candidates. The stack is Go on Kubernetes using gRPC,
MySQL, Redis, etc. Lots going on and many fun challenges, ranging from ML to
real-time messaging. This role will either be our second engineering hire. I
wrote everything until now - so email me if you have any questions!

More details here ->

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/moonlightworkcom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/moonlightworkcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFeNB7zCTG98gQ?trackingTag=slack)

~~~
langitbiru
Ah, everytime I want to recommend Moonlight to my local friends, your Stripe
requirement always hinder me. :)

Yeah, I remember you said you hate PayPal and you can not support
cryptocurrency payment because of legality issue. I understand that. C'est la
vie.

Anyway, you said REMOTE here but in your link, you wrote REMOTE and New York,
USA. Do you mean, you only accept remote workers but only in US timezone?

~~~
philip1209
Google Hire requires a city on the job post, and it gets validated by google
maps :-(

We are acutely aware of Stripe's geographic limitations, so know that we talk
about it and possible solutions at least every week.

------
srosenberg
Forensiq ([https://impact.com/ad-fraud-detection/](https://impact.com/ad-
fraud-detection/)) | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite Our small and highly-collaborative team is on a mission to empower
adtech/martech with analytics tools which prevent and measure fraud across
many channels. We tackle many challenging software engineering and algorithmic
problems. Our distributed platform processes TBs of data daily; handles high-
throughput request rates and low-latency response times while being highly-
available across the globe.

Email me directly if interested.

Stan Rosenberg VP of Engineering stan.rosenberg@impact.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/)

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Engineers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented engineers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Software Engineer, Services

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Engineer, Gameplay

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
nbclark
Divvy Homes - San Francisco - ONSITE

We make homeownership more accessible to families across the country, with a
north star of helping 100,000 families become home owners. To get there, we
need to build software and intelligence to buy and service homes at scale.
We’re a small but senior team and growing quickly.

Some examples of engineering challenges that you would work on:

* Large scale ingestion pipeline of home listings and public records across the country.

* 0-touch underwriting with a goal to give prospective customers a home budget in < 5 minutes.

* Building a custom ledger to manage thousands of payments per month and complex reporting out to creditors in the 100s of millions of $s.

* Credit risk modeling, proprietary AVM (asset valuation model), selection of markets for future expansion

Open engineering roles -
[https://jobs.lever.co/divvyhomes](https://jobs.lever.co/divvyhomes)

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | Onsite
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians and wellness professionals to run and grow
their practices and growing quickly. We’ve built the highest-rated practice
management software and with over 40000 customers we’re on track to become the
market leader.

Full job descriptions are available here:
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)

For our engineering team we are looking for

\- Director - Data Analytics and Insights - Los Angeles, CA

\- Senior Full-Stack Engineer (Rails/EmberJS) - Los Angeles, CA

\- VP Infrastructure (Cloud Infrastructure) - Los Angeles, CA

\- Technical Support Engineer - Los Angeles, CA

------
ToSchu
FleetOne Software GmbH | Android / IOS developer | Frankfurt, Germany or
Barcelona, Spain | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://fleetone.de](https://fleetone.de)

We are an established small company developing solutions for the management of
company fleets: cars, electric bikes, scooters - you name it. With our
solutions we want to make the world a little greener and our clients want to
save money along the way.

Currently strong emphasis on Microsoft products: C#, SQL Server, ASP.Net and
WPF, but with expanding into the mobile world, that might change.

Looking for a developer with experience in the field of mobile app
development. Lots of freedom for you to design and program since we are
completely revamping our suite of products.

German or Spanish language skils are a bonus, but not required. If interested,
drop me a line. T.Schulz at FleetOne.de

------
sarvesh98
ZigWay | Hiring for Two Roles | Yangon, Myanmar | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.zigway.co/](https://www.zigway.co/)

Based in Yangon, ZigWay is one of Myanmar’s leading social enterprise start-
ups. Our mission is to help low income families break free of poverty traps.
We have designed and built software to help people access cheap and flexible
loans when they need it.

We're looking to fill two positions:

-Technology lead:- [https://www.zigway.co/2019/07/31/test-job/](https://www.zigway.co/2019/07/31/test-job/)

-Head of Ops:- [https://www.zigway.co/2019/08/01/head-of-operations/](https://www.zigway.co/2019/08/01/head-of-operations/)

We can help with visas.

------
shubhamjain0594
Opportunity International | Full Stack Developer | London | Onsite

The EduFinance team is looking for a full-stack engineer to enhance and
redesign a flexible front and back end machine learning credit scoring
platform for banks in Africa and Asia. The engineer will work alongside
another lead developer and the Director of Operations in London and will be
implementing most of the work. To date, implementation has been restricted to
a single country. We have a mandate to expand to additional countries which
will require changes to the main platform.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1407443520/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1407443520/)
\- Please apply through here.

------
wupuck
The Athletic (YC S16) | San Francisco, CA | Engineering Manager, Android |
Onsite

NFL Training Camp. MLB Trade Deadline. When history happens in sports we cover
it. Be apart of the team that brings that story to the fans. We are a well
funded C-Round startup that has quickly become one of the top 10 digital
subscription publishers in the world. We just hit 500k!

Looking for experienced software engineers.

We are looking for:

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/7855ca44-d84d-4ea5-8c27-cf...](https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/7855ca44-d84d-4ea5-8c27-cf4c106183e7)

\- Android (Kotlin):
[https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/7369d195-6d95-4d21-a981-2e...](https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/7369d195-6d95-4d21-a981-2e6ee62e5cb0)

Please contact michael@theathletic.com to learn more.

------
cylix
Whova | San Diego, California | Full time | Backend/Infrastructure Software
Engineer

Whova is creating a new team in charge of developing its distributed
development and production infrastructure to support our continuous growth.

We are looking for a talented software engineer interested in pushing our
infrastructure to the next level, as well as working on our mobile backend.
The position is basically a mix of SRE and backend development.

That's a brand new team, so that's a great opportunity for career advancement,
learning and solving unique challenges.

New grads are welcomed and we offer free pizza on Fridays :)

Email simon.ninon@whova.com if interested.

Learn more about the position on: [https://whova.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://whova.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

=================================================================

Whova | San Diego, California | Full time | iOS/Android Software Engineer

Whova is looking for a talented iOS or Android engineer to work on our main
even app.

This is a great opportunity as our user base is growing ~2X per year and you
will be directly contributing to our most-used product. There are also
interesting challenges to solve to help improve performance issues or even
help our team to scale.

New grads are welcomed and we offer free pizza on Fridays :)

Email simon.ninon@whova.com if interested.

Learn more about the position on [https://whova.com/jobs/ios-mobile-software-
engineer/](https://whova.com/jobs/ios-mobile-software-engineer/) (iOS) and
[https://whova.com/jobs/android-mobile-software-
engineer/](https://whova.com/jobs/android-mobile-software-engineer/) (android)

------
asood123
Standard Token Protocol (STP) Network | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://stp.network](https://stp.network)

STP is an open-source standard defining how tokenized assets are issued and
transferred while complying with all necessary regulations. Come work with us
on the cutting edge of blockchain development.

Open Roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/standard-tokenization-
protocol/jobs...](https://angel.co/company/standard-tokenization-
protocol/jobs/599684-senior-software-engineer)

\- Product Manager: [https://angel.co/company/standard-tokenization-
protocol/jobs...](https://angel.co/company/standard-tokenization-
protocol/jobs/599681-product-manager)

------
cohenjs
Vigilant Web | New York, New York | Full Time, Onsite Apply here:
[https://vigilant.breezy.hr/](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/) At Vigilant, we’re
building a platform for public data access. We integrate data from thousands
of public records data sources (e.g. balkanized government data like business
registrations and licenses, contract data, political contribution and lobbying
records and much more) and make it easily accessible and actionable for our
customers (ranging from financial services to media and politics). If you're
looking to get in on the ground floor of a growing startup and scale - while
building things that have a substantial impact - come work with us!

We're primarily looking for backend engineers and data engineers (as well as a
number of sales roles).

------
defmethod
Def Method | Product Manager | New York | Fulltime | Onsite |
www.defmethod.com Def Method is a software consultancy based in New York City.
We are generalist software engineers, product managers, and consultants
committed to building the best software company we can, by delivering
excellent results for our customers. We apply user-centered design and agile
software development principles to help our customers create valuable
products, and are always refining our craft. We are looking for Product
Managers who excel at managing client relationships, value good communication
and transparency and can drive the execution of projects.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/defmethod/jobs/1084880](https://boards.greenhouse.io/defmethod/jobs/1084880)

------
lstuiber
Change.org | San Francisco, CA or Victoria, BC | Onsite |
[https://www.change.org](https://www.change.org)

Change.org is the world’s largest social change platform with over 150 million
users in 196 countries. Change.org empowers anyone, anywhere, to create the
change they want to see. We are a certified B-corporation and enable people to
start campaigns, mobilize supporters, and work with decision makers to drive
solutions through our platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org](https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org)

Our open positions:

* Senior/Staff Security Engineer: [https://www.change.org/careers/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc...](https://www.change.org/careers/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc01e67bc?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer: [https://www.change.org/careers/f29c8fc5-9a9e-41cd-ba9f-6ab67...](https://www.change.org/careers/f29c8fc5-9a9e-41cd-ba9f-6ab675c86db0?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Recommendation Services: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/ed60a610-e7ec-47d3-b3e4-006e826...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/ed60a610-e7ec-47d3-b3e4-006e82621acc?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

*Senior/Staff Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/dd19c9de-0bd0-4092-9c37-1a555c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/dd19c9de-0bd0-4092-9c37-1a555c808a03)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, React.js, GraphQL, Node.js, AWS, Redis,
Spark & Scala (Data team)

------
mrc72
PAIGE | Software Engineer, Backend Services | NYC | Onsite | Full time |
[https://grnh.se/676fa8ae2](https://grnh.se/676fa8ae2)

PAIGE is a start-up using machine learning to improve cancer diagnosis. We’re
looking for Software Engineers with a focus on backend services. You’ll be
part of a team of experts in software engineering, machine learning,computer
vision, and pathology.

Requirements for Software Engineer, Backend Services Role:

\- Extensive experience architecting scalable backend architectures.

\- Experience with RESTful APIs, service-oriented architectures and micro-
services.

\- Experience with Javascript (Node.js), Python (Django, Flask), Ruby (RoR).-
Experience with C# (.NET core).

\- Experience with Amazon Web Services (AWS).

Key Responsibilities:

\- Architect and develop scalable, reliable and high-performance cloud
applications.

\- Build services that can handle and stream very large amounts of data.

------
abbymay
Shield AI|San Diego, CA & Pittsburgh, PA|www.shield.ai

Shield AI is an artificial intelligence robotics company building products for
the national security sector and first responders. We are searching for people
ready to rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art
technology alongside a mission that matters with us. Are you up for the
challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) Artificial
Intelligence - Marketing -- Operations -- Talent -- Electrical -- Software
(C++) -- Robotics -- User Experience and Design -- Hardware -- Manufacturing

Our team is built of scientists, engineers and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
jpcc
Confident Cannabis (YC15) | Lead Engineers | Palo Alto / SF | Onsite, Full-
Time | [https://www.confidentcannabis.com](https://www.confidentcannabis.com)

We’re a Series A funded YC backed company shaping the cannabis industry to be
efficient, honest, and reliable by creating the software infrastructure
necessary to both test and trade within it.

We're looking for experienced, excited (and exciting!) lead engineers
(frontend, backend, both, any) to help us build an amazing team while creating
awesome software for an immensely underserved market on the cusp of explosion!

We write Typescript / React frontends, Python / Django backends, with a slew
of AWS, Terraform, node, lambdas, and anything else we can find that allows us
to build quickly and safely.

Email me for anything: jared+hn@confidentcannabis.com

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Jellyfish is creating a platform that will change the way organizations
measure their software development efforts and improve strategic decision-
making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA

Aquabyte (backed by NEA and Costanoa, top tier investors) is on a mission to
revolutionize the sustainability and efficiency of aquaculture. It is an
audacious, and incredibly rewarding mission. By making fish farming cheaper
and more viable than livestock production, we aim to mitigate one of the
biggest causes of climate change and help prepare our planet for impending
population growth. Aquaculture is the single fastest growing food-production
sector in the world, and now is the time to define how technology is used to
harvest the sea for generations to come.

Through custom underwater cameras, computer vision, and machine learning we
are able to quantify fish weights, detect sea lice infestations, and generate
optimal feeding plans in real time. Our product operates at three levels: on-
site hardware for image capture, cloud pipelines for data processing, and a
user-facing web application. As a result, there are hundreds of moving pieces
and no shortage of fascinating challenges across all levels of the stack.

If interested, please apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

BUSINESS Business Operations Associate - SAN FRANCISCO, CA Chief of Staff to
CEO - SAN FRANCISCO, CA

CUSTOMER SUCCESS Customer Success Associate - BERGEN, NORWAY

ENGINEERING Backend Engineer - SAN FRANCISCO, CA Deep Learning Engineer - SAN
FRANCISCO, CA Deep Learning Engineer (contract) - SAN FRANCISCO, CA Edge
(Systems) Engineer - SAN FRANCISCO, CA Machine Learning Engineer - SAN
FRANCISCO, CA Machine Learning Platform Engineer - SAN FRANCISCO, CA Senior
Deep Learning Engineer - SAN FRANCISCO, CA Site Reliability Engineer - SAN
FRANCISCO, CA Special Projects Manager - SAN FRANCISCO, CA

OPERATIONS Field Operations Associate - BERGEN, NORWAY Hardware Operations
Associate - BERGEN, NORWAY

Learn more about Aquabyte at:
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai)

------
julee04
Segment | Developers, Solutions Engineers, SDRs | San Francisco, CA /
Vancouver, BC / New York City, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://segment.com/](https://segment.com/)

Segment is creating a brand new industry called Customer Data Infrastructure.
Come join us to work on amazing things!

We're looking for developers and solutions engineers.

See what it's like to work as a developer at Segment here:
[https://segment.com/engineering/](https://segment.com/engineering/)

And if you are interested in Solutions Engineering and are currently a
developer, I'm more than happy to talk to you about my experience
transitioning to becoming a Solutions Engineer as an ex-developer at
Salesforce and several small startups!

contact: ju.lee@segment.com

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (W15) | US remote or San Francisco | Senior Front-end Engineer

[https://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](https://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)

Pachyderm is looking for a Javascript expert to help lead the web front-end,
enterprise dashboard UI, and cluster visualization layer of Pachyderm!
Pachyderm is just 15 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company.

Experience with full product life cycles and designing interfaces that are
easily updated over time as products evolve is a must.

We also offer significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup
perks.

Other Positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)

* Front-end JS engineer

* Full-stack backend/web services engineer

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Golang)

Our hiring process is focused around strong communication skills and
simulating our actual work environment, not BS coding questions.

Read more about our company vision and goals:

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

------
thill_joinroot
Root Insurance Co| Columbus, OH / Chicago, IL | Full-time | Onsite / remote
(US only)| $80k-$170k

[https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 600+ people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 24
states.

We've raised $180M in Venture Capital since 2015 and we're scaling rapidly. To
do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented engineers.
Whether you're just getting started out in software development or someone who
is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly scaling
engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in the next
year alone.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

We're actively hiring in Columbus, OH and are also building an Engineering
Team in Chicago, IL that will be working very closely with our telematics
data. This team will play a major part in where we're headed, and we're
searching for experienced Engineers who are looking to have a significant
impact by building and leading a team from scratch specifically in Chicago.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and either Tim or Chris will
respond to you promptly.

------
seointern
Remote | Full Stack Lead Developer | Full-Time | FunnelRolodex.com

As a sister company to ClickFunnels.com ($9M MRR), we are a digital
marketplace, connecting their 90k clients to freelancers. We are looking for a
full stack developer to enhance the platform to improve the user experience
and usability for all our users (buyers/sellers).

Requirements:

\- Basic Design: Being a small team, we all wear multiple hats and you'll need
to have the ability to implement basic design principles into what we're
building (i.e. forms, checkout, user profiles, customer messaging, invoices,
etc)

\- User Experience: We're looking for someone who understands what it takes to
deliver a quality user experience. There is a massive difference between
building what is simple from a development perspective and ultimately
delivering the best user experience. You will need the ability to see and feel
what it's like for a first time user going through the projects you develop.

\- Communication, Communication, Communication: We are looking for a developer
who understands the importance of team communication. Working remotely
requires an added layer of good communication. It's important to keep the team
up to date on what you're working on and if you're running into any issues,
that you're clearly communicating them to the team so we can work together to
figure them out.

\- Timelines/Deadlines: Understands the importance of setting and hitting
deadlines. Each project you will be expected to set an estimate on how long it
will take to accomplish and the work towards hitting that target.

\- Detail oriented: Someone who pays attention to detail and cares about the
quality of their work, enough so that none of the details slip between the
cracks. With each of your commits, it will be important that your notes are
accurately reporting what was updated within each of the commits.

If you're interested and feel you would be a good fit, please email me at bj
[at] funnelrolodex.com

------
gafferongames
Network Next | Full Stack Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Santa Monica, CA |
networknext.com

Network Next is a marketplace for premium network transit.

It's used by multiplayer games to get better network performance for their
players.

For example, Network Next is used by Rocket League and we accelerate millions
of sessions per-day.

We're hiring full stack engineers! Our stack is google cloud, Golang,
docker/kube/skaffold, bit o' redis, React.js + typescript for frontend, some
C/C++ in parts.

Small team, lots of fun. Cool mission. Come join us :)

Also, we just open sourced our SDK, so check it out:
[https://github.com/networknext/sdk](https://github.com/networknext/sdk)

More details here:
[https://www.networknext.com/careers](https://www.networknext.com/careers)

------
murtali
Tinkergarten | New York | Software Engineer | Full Time |
[https://tinkergarten.com](https://tinkergarten.com)

Tinkergarten is on a mission to elevate childhood. We’re growing a technology-
enabled network of leaders that bring families together in a natural place in
their community for classes where kids learn through play. [ early childhood
education ]

We're looking for a software engineer with at least 2 years professional
experience. Our stack: Ruby/Rails, ReactJS, Mysql, AWS

Apply directly at:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tinkergartencom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tinkergartencom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAEKDvOtqgsfJ4s)

Reach out to me at taz@tinkergarten.com if you have any questions.

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | ML Scientists, Infrastructure Engineers, Engineering
Managers | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving people’s lives by
making transportation safer, more accessible, and more convenient. We’re
building the world’s most advanced software to fuel the driverless cars that
safely connect people to the places, things, and experiences they care about.

We seek and embrace diversity in all of its forms. We continuously push
ourselves to think differently and take ownership wherever it's needed. This
is a place for dreamers and doers to succeed. If you share our passion for
achieving what some say is impossible, join us.

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

------
gw_shadow
Kudan | Computer Vision Engineer, C++ Software Engineer, Software Test
Engineer | Bristol, UK | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://www.kudan.io](https://www.kudan.io) At Kudan, we’re constantly
pushing the cutting edge of computer vision technology. To always keep moving
forward we evaluate state-of-the-art approaches to machine vision, together
with performing groundbreaking research.

You will be working with a team of best-in-class computer vision software
engineers to ensure best performance of our SLAM software. Your work will
ensure that we deliver the best mass market SLAM system. Ideally you would be
interested in having a generalist approach, picking up ad-hoc tasks as well,
to make sure your team can do their job.

To apply, please send your CV to careers@kudan.eu

------
scribbyx
Zeotap | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | Senior UX Designer | www.zeotap.com

Details - [https://bit.ly/2KaKyiY](https://bit.ly/2KaKyiY)

\- 4-8 years of relevant experience building great web products either in a
B2B or B2C setup with a strong focus on user research, prototyping and
interaction design

\- Excellent working knowledge of HTML/CSS and past experience as a user
interface developer is a bonus

\- Have managed/mentored design teams in a fast paced environment with tight
deadlines and delivery focus

\- A kickass portfolio of your previous work exhibiting relevant work

\- Experience in AdTech/MarTech and/or data visualization would be a bonus

If interested, please apply through the link above or send me an email with
your resume/CV at ashwin.nepal@zeotap.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line. Thanks!

------
pistoriusp
Chatterbug | Berlin, Germany | React Native Developer, Virtual Reality Team
Lead | ONSITE | Full-time

Created by the founders of GitHub, Chatterbug is a rapidly growing start-up
offering a brand new way to learn a language online. We recently raised our
series A funding round and are looking for the following roles to help us take
our product to the next level.

\- Senior React Native Developer: [https://jobs.chatterbug.com/o/senior-react-
native-developer](https://jobs.chatterbug.com/o/senior-react-native-developer)

\- Virtual Reality Team Lead: [https://jobs.chatterbug.com/o/virtual-reality-
team-lead](https://jobs.chatterbug.com/o/virtual-reality-team-lead)

Please apply directly on our jobs site through the links above.

------
relaunched
Best Buy | AppSec Assessor / Application Security Specialist | Richfield, MN
(ONSITE)

We're hiring an application security specialist / assessor to be the technical
lead for our bug bounty program / responsible disclosure program. This role
will primarily be responsible for verifying findings, working with teams to
remediate findings and advocate for the researcher community supporting our
efforts. Additionally, this person will have opportunities to do dynamic,
tools assisted assessments.

For more info, [https://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job-
detail/?id=701958BR](https://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job-detail/?id=701958BR)

I'm the hiring manager, so feel free to reach out.
Matthew.Hurewitz/'AT'/BestBuy/'DOT'/com

------
bbrennan
Fairwinds | Full Stack | Golang, Kubernetes, Web | Full-time | REMOTE

Fairwinds (fairwinds.com), a leader in Kubernetes managed services and
software is seeking a software developer to supplement the development
capabilities of our SRE team.

You will be joining our first full-time development team, as part of a larger
initiative to build our first commercial software offering. As one of the very
first developers at Fairwinds, you’ll have ample opportunity for personal and
professional growth as we ramp up our ability to serve the rapidly expanding
Kubernetes market. You’ll work with a team to design, scope and execute
features on a variety of projects. We work with Golang, Python, HTML/CSS/JS
and Bash. Experience in one or more of those is expected. Bonus points for AWS
or GCP experience, or Kubernetes.

Above technical skills, we value a candidate’s:

\- Ability to iterate quickly and adapt to change \- Ability to both work
independently and collaborate with a team \- Desire to contribute creatively
to the product roadmap and user experience \- Desire to learn new technologies
in a rapidly evolving ecosystem

Diversity & Inclusion Statement:

Everything our engineering team does is guided by our core values: Respect,
Inclusion, Compassion, and Kindness. We are good to each other and say ‘We
don’t do that here,’ when someone is out of line. We also value diversity in
our team. To us, a diverse team means we welcome people from different races,
generations, geographical locations, gender minorities, people of color,
members of the LGBTQIA+ community, individuals with disabilities and veterans.
Building a diverse team is a moral imperative and we build a better business
and product by bringing different perspectives to the table. We look for
voices unlike our own because they are the ones that help us grow.

[https://angel.co/company/fairwinds/jobs/316789-full-stack-
de...](https://angel.co/company/fairwinds/jobs/316789-full-stack-developer)

------
dtft
Postscript.io (YC W19)| REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones)| Front-End Engineers

Postscript is a fully remote team of 12 looking for help in building a
beautiful, world-class web application for brands. We help ecommerce companies
stay in touch with their customers (customer service, order management,
notifications via mobile messaging). Our web app is full of analytics graphs &
charts and we'd love to add real-time streaming data dashboards and GUIs to
help our customers build complex automation logic.

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry, UX focused individuals
-- growing revenue 20% every month. We love LEARNING & BUILDING and we want
every one of our engineers to leave us ready to start their own company.

Tech stack: React - AWS - CHOOSE YOUR TOOL

Email adam at postscript dot io <\- That's me, let's chat

------
htroyer
University of Chicago | Lead Software Engineer | Full Time | On-site(Chicago)
| ctds.uchicago.edu

Are you a software engineer who wants to join an intellectual community of
researchers and build large-scale analytics systems for biomedical research?
The Center for Translational Data Science at the University of Chicago has a
team of scientists and engineers working together to integrate and form one of
the largest biomedical research datasets in the world. We believe the key to
progress toward some of society's biggest problems like cancer can be
accelerated through the platforms we're building with others across the
country to form a true biomedical data ecosystem.

We have openings for a Lead Software Engineer, SDET, Frontend Developer, and
UX/UI Designer.

Apply at careers.ctds.uchicago.edu

------
wobedi
EUROPE | BERLIN | VISA | ONSITE

LOOKING FOR: DEV (Node, React, QA, DevOps, Data) | PRODUCT | DESIGN

Dreaming of moving to Europe?

Know a friend who wants to make the move?

Choco is one of Europe's hottest startups and is looking for senior product,
design and developer (Node, React, DevOps, QA, Data) talent. We are also open
to general applications from strong candidates.

Our mission: Connect the global food supply chain on one digital platform. We
started in March 2018, are in hypergrowth mode and have the potential to
become one of Europe's next unicorns. Some more details here:

[http://bit.ly/PMInBerlinHN](http://bit.ly/PMInBerlinHN)

All product&tech roles are based in Berlin. All roles come with competitive
salary + equity. Most roles are not public yet and the company is still
stealth so reach out for details.

~~~
ag2020
Hi, I am interested in the QA Role, and would like to know more about it.

------
marksb
SAF Platform | Full Stack Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time | www.safplatform.com

SAF Platform builds software that digitizes the workflow of alternative
investments for institutional investors and asset managers. Our mission is to
give our clients control over the investment process through the use of our
platform. We are a growing company with leadership that has a track record of
success. Our company is based out of NYC, but our engineering team is 100%
remote. We currently have engineers based in North America, South America and
Europe.

Full Stack Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/fseatsafplatform](http://bit.ly/fseatsafplatform)

We are currently looking for mid-to-senior engineers that are based out of the
Americas. See above job description for more information.

* Ruby, Rails, JS, React

* Docker, Git, and CircleCI

* AWS

------
aloukissas
AgentRisk | Frontend Developer | Full Time | Remote |
[https://www.agentrisk.com](https://www.agentrisk.com)

At AgentRisk, we're using cutting-edge machine learning to power the most
advanced wealth management platform for entrepreneurs. We are a team of
successful serial entrepreneurs (with a couple of exits under our belts) and
seasoned developers. Our product is built on an Elixir/Phoenix + ReactJS/React
Native stack, running on GKE.

Interested? You can apply directly here:
[https://angel.co/company/agentrisk-1/jobs/596182-senior-
fron...](https://angel.co/company/agentrisk-1/jobs/596182-senior-frontend-
engineer)

------
poisonborz
ToolSense - toolsense.io | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE (with part remote
possiblity) | Full-Time We're looking for: Senior Front-end Engineers Senior
Data Engineers

We are an awesome little (and growing!) start-up in the city voted as most
liveable on the world 9th times in a row. We're striving to be a #1 platform
of low-cost IoT fleet management, with already a great set of manufacturers
behind us.

Our cross-functional team works on completely green-field products based on
new tech. If you'd like, you have opportunity to also work in other fields we
work on like data analysis, embedded development and electronics.

Apply here:
[https://toolsense.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=30](https://toolsense.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=30)

------
exAspArk
Hyre | Full-Stack Developer | Toronto, Canada | REMOTE, ONSITE, VISA

Hyre is a marketplace that connects event organizers such as hotels and venues
with event staff such as wait and bar staff. Essentially, an Uber-like model
for the $80B+ event staffing industry.

We are an ambitious early-stage startup, looking for a motivated and
experienced Full-Stack Developer in our office in the heart of downtown
Toronto, Canada. Join us to work with our small talented team, iterate
quickly, and help us expand to new markets.

Our tech stack:

– Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sidekiq.

– Elixir, Phoenix, GraphQL.

– JavaScript, React, ReactNative.

– PostgreSQL, Redis.

– Docker, Kubernetes, GCP, AWS.

Apply: evgeny@hyrestaff.com or
[https://angel.co/company/hyrestaff/jobs/576101-full-stack-
de...](https://angel.co/company/hyrestaff/jobs/576101-full-stack-developer)

------
chrismorgan
Fastmail | Email Client Application Developer | ONSITE (Philadelphia) | Full-
time

Fastmail is email, calendars, and contacts that put people first, offering
privacy and support.

We’re looking for talented people who want to work on products central to
people’s daily lives. We’re proud of our values, that drive the work we do,
and we contribute to open source projects that move email forward.

You’ll be working on our best-in-breed mail clients, providing super-fast,
powerful access to webmail, calendars, contacts and more. Join an amazing,
global team and enjoy comprehensive benefits and perks.

Learn more about the position at:
[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2019-04-clientdev/](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2019-04-clientdev/)

------
sdbrady
Fact Labs | Founding Engineer | San Francisco and New York (NYC) | Onsite or
Remote (US only) | Full Time

Building models in spreadsheets is broken. Spreadsheet models break down when
you alter them, modularize them, or add more collaborators. Analysts in
banking, investment management, and operations have gotten by with
spreadsheets but not without enormous time and effort spent hacking around
their many limitations. Fact Labs has developed a more powerful, more
collaborative modeling paradigm that is inspired by logic programming and
applied ontology yet is still accessible to sophisticated but non-programmer
analysts. We are a small, funded, early-stage team with significant domain
experience with our target customers.

You would be working on the core engine and the surrounding components that
make up our application.

What we are looking for:

\- Strong CS fundamentals (algorithms, data structures, networking)

\- Prior experience building software systems (network game, game engine, Web
browser, database engine, etc.)

Experience in any of the following is a plus:

\- Language design and implementation (parsers, interpreters, virtual
machines, compilers)

\- Database design and implementation (query planning, database/storage
engines)

\- Logic programming / optimization

Language experience:

\- C++ is required

\- Typescript / Javascript / Lua are plus.

\- Any logic/constraint language, such as Prolog, Datalog, SAT / SMT, is a
plus

The modeling experience we’re building is unlike anything out there. If you
believe that spreadsheets are not the last word in end-user programming, reach
out (stephen [at] fac.tt) and tell us a little about yourself (bio, resume, or
LinkedIn). We’d love to hear from you and show you what we’ve been up to!

[https://angel.co/l/2iNyX5](https://angel.co/l/2iNyX5)

------
xaviermathew
Compile India | Front-end Engineer | Bangalore, India | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.compile.com/careers/#front-end-
engineer](https://www.compile.com/careers/#front-end-engineer)

Compile provides pharma and medtech companies with the most comprehensive view
of the U.S. healthcare market available. The company is high-growth and
revenue positive for the past 6 years and counts 16 out of the top 25 US
pharma as its customers.

Our product, Healthgraph, is a differentiated solution in a space with legacy
vendors. We have a very open and transparent culture at Compile and are
solving some difficult problems with data.

If this excites you, drop us a line at careers@compile.com

Note: this position is mostly aimed at someone in the 0-2 years experience
bracket

------
ML_Clockwise
Clockwise | San Francisco (SF Bay Area) | ONSITE | Publicly debuting #1 on
Product Hunt, Clockwise makes your calendar work for you by creating &
protecting "Focus Time" across entire organizations.

We raised $11M in Series A funding and are looking for experienced engineers
to join our current team coming from RelateIQ, Salesforce, Google, Twitter,
Asana & Zephyr Health.

If you don't see a role you think fits your skills below, no worries! We still
want to talk!

* Back End Engineer (IC - Senior - Lead) * Front End Engineer (IC - Senior) * Product Designer * DevOps * Machine Learning Engineer

Apply here:
[https://www.getclockwise.com/careers](https://www.getclockwise.com/careers)

or email your info to michael(at)getclockwise(dot)com

If you want to help, we're always open to chat!

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Montreal QC | Onsite |
[https://www.paymentrails.com](https://www.paymentrails.com) We are the
infrastructure that makes it easy for companies to pay influencers, gig
workers and their contractors. You will have the chance to work on core
infrastructure and make a real difference in our product vision.

We're looking for both frontend and backend engineers, we have a modern
technology stack

    
    
      * TypeScript / JavaScript
      * React
      * Postgres
      * Redis
      * AWS

Looking for experienced developers in Canada who want to want to work in a
startup environment, with a product that has real customers. To learn more
contact: david@paymentrails.com

------
rahverma
Smokescreen | Software Engineer | Mumbai, India | ONSITE, REMOTE |
www.smokescreen.io

Experienced front-end/back-end engineer, adept with ReactJS and Node JS, to
work on a cutting-edge enterprise cybersecurity solution.

Our product has a very rich and interactive frontend that has involved solving
some complex and unique challenges, both on backend and frontend, and there
are new challenges yet to solve.

Experience with TypeScript or any statically typed language is a plus.
Experience with TDD is a plus. HTML/CSS and design skills are a plus.

Work with a rockstar team in a company with a 'by hackers, for hackers'
engineering culture.

Email: careers@smokescreen.io Or Apply here:
[https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/](https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/)

------
tombb
99designs | Fullstack Software Engineers | Melbourne, Australia | Onsite only
| [https://99designs.com/about/jobs](https://99designs.com/about/jobs)

We're hiring multiple Fullstack Software Engineers at 99designs, juniors to
seniors. Come help us in our mission to champion creativity and create
opportunities for people around the world. Exposure to Golang, TypeScript,
React and GraphQL. Friendly and flexible work environment with exciting
engineering challenges and plenty of space to learn and grow.

Apply via [https://99designs.com/about/jobs](https://99designs.com/about/jobs)
or contact us directly via email: engineering-hiring@99designs.com

------
tworats
Coupa | San Diego, CA | Software Engineer, Data Platform Team | On-site with
WFH days | Full Time

Join us in Coupa's (NASDAQ:COUP) data platform team to build and extend the
core technologies used in analyzing customer data and providing insights.
Spark and python for the backend, Django and Rails for apps and services,
machine learning of all sorts (simple classifiers to deep learning). If you're
a great engineer with experience or interest in data and machine learning and
a good understanding of stats this would be a good match.

Job description and application:

[https://jobs.lever.co/coupa/5cdd0957-37cd-4419-8537-de60b3bd...](https://jobs.lever.co/coupa/5cdd0957-37cd-4419-8537-de60b3bd9f90)

Or reach out directly to me (Tony): td at coupa

------
roccozanni
Voxnest | REMOTE | EUROPE ONLY | FULLTIME

Voxnest is a forethinker in the world of audio technology solutions. We
anticipate trends and provide our customers with the best tools to face a vast
and fast-changing podcasting landscape. Our platforms connect podcast
producers and advertisers, enabling them to benefit from one another.

Out team is hiring for:

\- Fullstack Engineer [https://www.voxnest.com/join-us/fullstack-engineer-php-
nodej...](https://www.voxnest.com/join-us/fullstack-engineer-php-nodejs/)

\- Infrastructure Engineer [https://www.voxnest.com/join-us/infrastructure-
engineer-aws-...](https://www.voxnest.com/join-us/infrastructure-engineer-aws-
serverless-kubernetes/)

------
slvrspoon
Abine - The Online Privacy Company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | Full Time | Full
Stack Developers | [https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a small company focused on making better online privacy easy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager with support for creating
alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card numbers. DeleteMe is a
service for removing personal information from data broker sites.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers - anywhere
- who are interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are
profitable, have been doing this for years, and are growing because of
Equifax, Facebook, you name it.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom. (please, no recruiters)

------
tkahnoski
DealerSocket | Dallas, TX and San Clemente, CA | Mid-Level & Sr. DevOps
Engineer (and others) | Full-Time | On-Site

At DealerSocket we are working with manufacturers and automotive dealers to
streamline the management and operations of the retail auto industry.

We are looking for engineers who will help improve our internal tooling and
processes to take our engineering capabilities to the next level. Ideal
candidates are proficient working with AWS, python, and/or powershell.

Apply and find more details on our career site:
[http://careers.dealersocket.com/careers-at-
dealersocket.php](http://careers.dealersocket.com/careers-at-dealersocket.php)

Also, I am the hiring manager for the DevOps positions, feel free to DM me on
twitter with questions.

------
trim-miles
Trim | San Francisco | Onsite | Full Time | Tech Lead |
[https://www.asktrim.com/](https://www.asktrim.com/)

We're a personal financial health company. We automate processes that make you
more financially sound, like navigating credit card debt, negotiating regular
bills on your behalf, etc.

We are looking for a Lead Software Engineer to take ownership of technical
projects through planning, architecture, implementation, testing and
deployment.

I am a software engineer on the team, and I'd love to learn more about you and
answer any questions you might have.

You can apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/asktrim](https://jobs.lever.co/asktrim) or email me
directly at miles@asktrim.com

------
CoreMotionJobs
Apple CoreMotion | Scientists & Engineers | Cupertino, CA | Onsite

The CoreMotion team is a multi-disciplinary group bringing together
scientists, software and hardware engineers to expose the sensors of our
mobile devices to developers, and our fitness tracking features to our
customers. We are looking for a wide variety of talent to fulfill our mission,
including those with signals and HW experience to validate our inertial
sensors, those with a more statistical/numerical background for our Health
features, and those with a more Unixy bent to help develop our automation and
infrastructure tools for data pipelines. If any of these flavors are appealing
to you, please feel free to contact us at the email in this account's profile.

------
Runtastic
Open SENIOR DATA ENGINEER job at Runtastic

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 277 million downloads of our apps and 145+ million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.

== ONSITE | VISA ==

As our new Senior Data Engineer, you will join our chocolate-loving data team
in building an engineering-friendly data platform and services that empower us
to make the most of our data.

YOU'LL CONTRIBUTE BY:

• Integrating data from various sources into our analytics backend

• Managing and curating the available data to assure its quality and
availability

• Developing data models and schemas with our product teams

• Providing a platform to deploy and run data products in a production
environment

• Deploying machine learning models in collaboration with data scientists

• Managing and continuously improving the data platform, services, and toolset
to fit the evolving requirements of an agile business

WHAT MAKES YOU THE RIGHT MATCH:

• Advanced programming skills in at least one language (i.e. Python, Java,
Scala)

• Advanced SQL skills

• Professional experience with Hadoop stack

• Ability to convert complex business systems and requirements into technical
concepts and solutions

• Preferably a degree in Computer Science, Informatics, or a related field
(university or higher technical institute)

• Passion for new technologies and for creating value from data in a fast-
changing environment

• Very good English skills

We offer jobs in various fields! Check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career) and
see if any of our open positions match with your interests and background
(i.e. we’re also looking for Backend Developers, Data Scientists or Mobile
Engineers).

------
jlgosse
Hoppier | Full Stack Engineer / Backend Engineer | Ottawa, Canada | ONSITE |
FULLTIME | [https://www.hoppier.com/](https://www.hoppier.com/)

Humans spend about a third of their life at work. The way we interact with
consumer apps is digital and disruptive. Why can’t the way we purchase things
and manage services at work be too? We have a big vision at Hoppier, and we’re
looking for more amazing people to join our team and achieve it.

We're looking for full stack (React + GraphQL + MobX) and backend (Node.js +
Express + Apollo + AWS) engineers to join us full-time starting basically now:

[https://hoppier.freshteam.com/jobs](https://hoppier.freshteam.com/jobs)

------
amydoyle
WeTransfer | Application Security Engineer | Onsite | Amsterdam | Full-time

As an Application Security Engineer at WeTransfer you will be responsible for
helping to build a persistent, positive, and most of all sustainable security
culture. We believe in a security culture that is less about jumping down
people's throats than it is teaching them how to improve. You will form a key
part of our security efforts both on a practical level (code review, incident
analysis) and an awareness level (trainings, mentoring, etc).

Learn more about the position here:
[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/application-security-
engineer/...](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/application-security-engineer/en)

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Frontend Developer, Crypto Protocol Engineer, Dev Ops,
Infrastructure | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-time

[https://angel.co/lightning/](https://angel.co/lightning/)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

Lightning Labs is hiring! We’re looking to expand our team to build technology
that scales Bitcoin and blockchains. Our current focus is the development and
deployment of the Lightning Network, an open blockchain scalability protocol.
We push the edge of innovation with regard to blockchain scalability, privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. If you’re interested in one
of the positions below, please send a brief description of your relevant
experience and resume/github to jobs@lightning.engineering. And if you know
someone who might be a good fit, we'd very much appreciate any referrals.

{Crypto Protocol Engineer}:

Experienced systems software engineer versed in applied cryptography, peer-to-
peer networks, distributed systems, open source software, and cryptocurrency
protocols to design and implement core protocol and algorithmic components of
the Lightning Network. Solid programming skills, experience with Go, C, or
C++. Prior contributions to crypto protocols and open source software
collaboration preferred.

{Frontend Application Developer}:

Frontend developer to build secure cross-platform second-layer blockchain
applications. Our applications are built on React, React Native, MobX, and
Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a binary RPC protocol.
Ideal applicants will have experience building and shipping React Native
applications and maintaining open source projects.

{DevOps Engineer}:

We currently deploy a number of backend services that make Lightning easier to
use built on technology such as: etcd, Kubernetes, Prometheus, Grafana, and
Traefik. Your role would be to help us secure and scale these systems via
intelligent automation and robust service architecture. Experience with AWS is
a bonus, as well as experience with Bitcoin, particularly in the area of key
management.

------
michaelisaok
ProfitWell ([https://www.profitwell.com](https://www.profitwell.com)) |
Backend (Python), Frontend (TypeScript/React), DevOps (Kubernetes) | Mid +
Senior level | Boston, MA | Full Time | ONSITE

ProfitWell provides free subscription metrics to help you identify
opportunities and then tools to help you reduce churn, optimize pricing, and
grow your subscription business end-to-end.

We care a lot about building great products, but also about writing great
software. We have high standards for our code, and everything to push goes
through a rigorous code review. We're ok if it takes a little longer to get
things right because we believe it leads to better products, better software,
and happier engineers in the long term. There's obviously a tradeoff between
speed and quality, and while we're always trying to find the sweet spot, we
tend to err on the side of shipping well designed software.

Related to this, engineers are expected to give input on the product. It's not
"here's a spec, go build exactly what it says." We think building great
products is a "contact sport," meaning there's typically a lot of
(respectful!) debate and refinement over the things we build before they reach
their final form. This means pointing out the UI inconsistencies and UX
awkwardness when starting to build out the frontend or coming up with novel
ways to leverage the immense dataset we have on the backend to drive better
outcomes for our customers.

We also do a lot of team activities here. Whether it's trivia or game nights,
or lunch with the team, or our bi-weekly lunch & learn where we rotate
presenting to the rest of the engineering team on technical topics that are
interesting to us. There's always something going on.

Additional detail on our Built-In-Boston site:
[https://www.builtinboston.com/job/engineer/midsenior-full-
st...](https://www.builtinboston.com/job/engineer/midsenior-full-stack-
engineer/24014)

Contact me at michael@profitwell.com

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite

We [https://stopvatfraud.com](https://stopvatfraud.com) . We are building the
largest invoice registration network of the world. The purpose? Helping EU tax
authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual invoicing fraud. If you’re
excited to build and design open-source software which will be used by
millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're hiring junior ánd senior
developers at the moment. Experience with cryptography is a plus, but not
required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++11/14/17, python.

Contact: careers.summitto.com / careers@summitto.com

------
abhas9
Janitri Innovations | Android developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Bangalore,
India | Janitri.in

Every two minutes, a woman dies from complications related to pregnancy and
childbirth. More than 99% of these deaths occur in developing countries. We
are passionate about social healthcare and are working with a vision to see
the world where no mother and newborn dies during the pregnancy period. We are
working on innovative products to solve the grass root level problems related
to maternal and child health-care.

If you are someone interested in end-to-end mobile application development and
can translate designs and wireframes into high-quality code, please contact
abhas [at] janitri.in - Send your resume with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
zalebz
ZeeWise | Atlanta/North GA | Software Developer |
[https://zeewise.com/](https://zeewise.com/) | USA REMOTE | Full-Time

ZeeWise is a very small software company that provides data aggregation and
reporting for the franchise sector. We've actually been around for over a
decade and have some very well-known customers despite our modest employee
count. I'm one of the original tech founders and just took over as CEO. We're
beginning the process of overhauling our product/tech stack.

We are looking to hire Software Developer(s) to tweak/update/transform our
somewhat legacy platform into a more refined and scalable product.

Our stack is .NET and MSSQL with Angular (moving to Vue) on the frontend,
however we're essentially rethinking everything so convince us why we should
switch to your favorite stack instead of optimizing what we have.

Our platform has a lot of moving parts and though we are open to junior
developers we're too small to be a training grounds/stepping stone position
where you'll be compartmentalized to one tiny aspect of the product and
playing ping-pong most of the day. We're ideally looking for
senior/experienced devs (dare I say "full-stack") that are excited and
confident about making systems architecture decisions that will have immediate
real-world implications for tens of thousands of small businesses around the
world. If you're junior but are confident in your abilities this might be an
incredible opportunity and definitely don't be afraid to reach out.

We realize it is a very competitive market out there and are definitely
prepared to pay competitive salaries for the right people no matter what level
you're at (junior/mid/senior $80k-$150k+) and we're also prepared to negotiate
ownership stakes/substantial stock options. As mentioned we're a small team
and all have a very healthy work/life balance and a relaxed but productive
work ethic.

If you made it this far and are still interested contact us at
hackernews@zeewise.com

------
niall00c
Genospace | Software Engineer, Precision Medicine Platform | Boston, MA |
ONSITE, VISA

At Genospace, our mission is to deliver the software platform that makes
biomedical data useful and usable by everyone. Your work as a Software
Engineer at Genospace will impact patients at the most critical junctures in
their lives, researchers seeking to make advances based on a sea of high-
dimensional data, physicians deploying personalized medicine in everyday
practice, and laboratories conducting some of the most advanced analyses in
the world.

What We’re Looking For:

\- Experience building and deploying full stack web applications

\- Demonstrated understanding of foundational computer science topics

\- Capacity to work through tasks at any level of the stack and deliver
correct and well-tested code with some oversight

\- Experience with common software development practices such as version
control (Git), unit testing, and continuous integration

\- Ability to determine accurate and dependable delivery estimates

\- Ability to foresee and test against potential functional and scalability
problems and own issues through resolution

\- A self-starter that uses good judgment in how best to apply their time
effectively Strong commitment to teamwork

Education & Background: Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Software
Engineering, or equivalent experience 2+ years’ experience in full software
development lifecycle preferred, but not necessary

No prior experience in life sciences or healthcare is required, but ample
curiosity and a willingness to learn are a must

For more information:
[http://careers.genospace.com/](http://careers.genospace.com/)

Please apply at
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/genospacecom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/genospacecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAHpEGdO6BSVXHH?trackingTag=hackernews)

------
MKK
Aurora Solar | [https://www.aurorasolar.com/](https://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Roles: Senior Product Managers, Frontend Eng., Graphics Eng., Backend Eng

Want to do something about climate change? Join us! We are building the
software platform that powers the solar industry. Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS
solution that allows solar installers to answer 3 questions:

\- How many panels fit where on the roof

\- How much electricity do they produce

\- How much money can the homeowner save

Frontend: React, Typescript, Redux, WebGL, WebAssembly

Backend: Ruby on Rails, Python, Go, PostgreSQL

If you're interested in working with us, please apply online. Mention you're
from HN and let us know why Aurora is of interest and what you've been working
on lately.

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a young Danish company that develops a wireless streaming product
for businesses and education. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have
offices in New York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

* Full-Stack Engineer - Budapest or Copenhagen ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002))

* Senior Backend Engineer - Budapest or Copenhagen ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4300332002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4300332002))

* Senior Software Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe)([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002))

* Senior Video Conferencing Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe) ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4326837002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4326837002))

* C/C++ Engineer - Budapest ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4058777002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4058777002))

* QA Engineer - Budapest ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002))

Meet Airtame engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHkHJDlYNGMxtd0_ODlMqzNQ7M&index=5)

------
aarondf
Resolute Property Tax Solutions | Dallas, TX / Remote |
[https://resolutepts.com](https://resolutepts.com)

We're a small property tax company based in Texas looking to hire another
Laravel developer. We currently have two devs who handle everything, but we're
getting too big and need someone else to help.

Our tech stack is very much in the Laravel universe: Laravel, VueJS,
TailwindCSS, MySQL, Laravel Horizon, Forge, Envoyer, etc.

We're exist in a very unsexy industry but we get to build extremely useful
tools that give us a huge competitive advantage. Totally open to remote
workers as long as you're within a few hours of CST.

Looking for either a full time hire or a 30-40 hour a week contractor.

Contact: aaron@resolutepts.com

------
jondauch
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Deployments/Solutions Engineer [Sr|Mid-level] Front End
Engineer [Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer [Sr|Mid-level] Data Engineer

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, Onsite,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. B2B
software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting work. We’re
always on the lookout for great people to join our team.

At the moment we’d love to hear from frontend devs with a bit of experience
under their belt looking to take a lead role in product development. We use
all sorts of tech, but mostly React, Python and Postgres where possible.

Apply here
[https://www.countfire.com/careers/](https://www.countfire.com/careers/) (or
contact me with questions - see profile. No recruiters please)

------
jayunit
Minerva Project | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Remote or San Francisco, CA |
Full-Time

Come help build the Minerva Forum: push the boundaries of WebRTC and dynamic
real time web applications in order to create a compelling education
environment. You can see a video of Forum at work:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk5iiXqh7Tg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk5iiXqh7Tg)

Work on challenging technology problems with a small, sharp, high-EQ team. Our
engineering team is about 20 folks - 60% in SF, 30% remote in the US and 10%
remote in Europe. Our tech stack is mostly Python/Django/DRF, React/Redux, and
Backbone/Marionette. Our real time collaboration services are a combination of
websockets, ShareDB, and WebRTC. We deploy to AWS - migrating from OpsWorks
(Chef) to EKS (Kubernetes).

We'll have our KeyValues profile ready for next month's thread. (Hi @lynnetye
- we are excited to be working with KeyValues!) In the meantime, you can read
our Candidate FAQ Google Doc: [https://bit.ly/2yuh5d5](https://bit.ly/2yuh5d5)

By integrating advanced classroom technology with research-backed pedagogy and
curriculum, Minerva enables institutions of all types and sizes to improve
learning outcomes for students around the world. Minerva also formed an
alliance with Keck Graduate Institute (KGI) to establish the Minerva Schools
at KGI in 2013, a WASC-accredited, four-year, undergraduate institution that
provides an exceptional and accessible education along with an immersive
global student experience.

We deeply believe that education is critical to invest in, and get the
opportunity to do this every day. We are transforming education at every
level. We started with higher education, as that is the category that the
world looks to as the pace setter in education, and are branching out into
professional learning and high school. We truly believe education has the
power to transform individuals and enable them to solve the world’s most
critical problems.

Get in touch: engineering-jobs@minervaproject.com

------
khaledtaha
Autonomic | Palo Alto, CA or Detroit, MI or Toronto, ON | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://autonomic.ai](https://autonomic.ai)

Autonomic is building the Transportation Mobility Cloud: the platform for the
transportation ecosystem. Great team, amazing culture, working on bleeding
edge stuff.

Here are our open roles:

Manager of Developer Relations, Technical Support Engineer, Support Engineer,
AWS Core Services Engineer, Field Software Engineer, Kubernetes Engineer,
Senior Infrastructure Engineer, Senior Security Engineer, Senior Software
Engineer (multiple teams), Software Architect, Software Engineer - Kafka,
Product Manager, Director of Marketing

I'm a PM here. You can reach me on khaled@autonomic.ai or apply directly.

------
alexkhadiwala
Society6 (Leaf Group) | Senior Frontend Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer |
Santa Monica, CA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://society6.com](https://society6.com)

Society6 is a marketplace where artists can sell their artwork, printed onto a
variety of different product types (wall art, furniture, throw pillows, iPhone
cases, etc). All orders are printed on demand from our network of vendors
located in US, Europe, and Australia, and drop shipped to the buyer.

In 2018, as part of the Leaf Group marketplaces division, over 1.4M
transactions were placed and over $116M in revenue. A major portion of that
was generated by Society6. We have over 6M pieces of artwork from over 350K
artists. Many of our artists make a living just from royalties earned from
selling on Society6. Our website primarily focuses on consumers, but we also
have a wholesale business that grew 27% YoY last quarter.

Some exciting projects to work on include vast improvements to search and
discovery for artwork, artist studio and sales dashboard, merchandising tools,
CRM for wholesale, improvements to our vendor integrations, performance
improvements, and much more.

I have joined the organization recently as VP of Engineering, and what I have
found is a platform that has served Society6 well, facilitating impressive
growth, but needs a great deal of refactoring.

I'm looking for backend engineers with senior level or greater experience that
work on existing legacy code, and strategize with a team of other experienced
engineers to maintain, refactor or wholly replace existing code.

Full Job Description (Backend): [https://www.leafgroup.com/job-
openings/1680537/?gh_jid=16805...](https://www.leafgroup.com/job-
openings/1680537/?gh_jid=1680537) Full Job Description (Frontend):
[https://www.leafgroup.com/job-
openings/1768859/?gh_jid=17688...](https://www.leafgroup.com/job-
openings/1768859/?gh_jid=1768859)

Contact: Alex Khadiwala (alex [at] society6.com)

------
doctoboggan
Voxel8 | Director of Software | Boston MA (Cambridge/Somerville Area) | Onsite

Voxel8 is a VC funded company that was founded in the summer of 2014 by an
interdisciplinary team of scientists and engineers from Harvard University.

Our team is developing digital manufacturing systems which revolutionize how
footwear and other products are designed, manufactured, and sold to consumers.

We are looking for a Director of Software with hands on experience both
developing code and managing and growing a team of developers. Your role will
be to help define the vision of what our software pipeline can deliver while
also leading the implementation. Experience with CAD/CAM software and
automation/controls is a plus.

Contact jack@voxel8.com for more information.

------
KKinne
Stash Invest | Hiring Software Engineers (Backend) ,QA Engineer,Engineering
Manager and Data Scientist | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We are seeking: Senior Backend Software Engineer Engineering Manager QA
Engineer Data Scientist

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone--regardless of income--the Stash team has built an
investing platform where they can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

www.stashinvest.com

No agencies, please!

Stash Careers - Join the Stash Team Join the passionate team behind Stash.
We're on a mission to empower a new generation of investors, creating
investing access for everyone.

------
biggerfisch
Envio Systems | Berlin, Germany | DevOps & Security Engineer | Full-Time
ONSITE |
[https://enviosystems.com/careers/](https://enviosystems.com/careers/)

Envio is a technology service provider for building automation and
agriculture. Our customers are some of the largest utilities, property
portfolio managers, and public/government entities on Earth.

We are looking for a DevOps & Security Engineer to assist our international
teams to deploy, maintain, and secure our produces on the cloud.

Our tech stack includes AWS, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, and more.

To apply, please send a CV to careers@enviosystems.com. Please include
something indicating that you saw this message as well!

------
acrefoot
Nectome, South San Francisco.

1) Lab automation and rapid prototyping. I definitely don't expect you to have
mastered all of this, but tell me what you do know: basic CAD, basic PCB
layout, prototyping with Arduinos and Raspberry Pis, basic optics and cameras.
Some firmware programming is expected.

2) Electrical/mechanical engineer: motor selection, motor controllers, sensor
integration, safety systems, some basic industrial design.

Remote may be possible. Interns are welcome to apply.

Email Michael: m@nectome.com

\-----

Nectome is a research company dedicated to advancing the science of memory. We
design and conduct experiments to discover how the brain physically creates
memories. And, we develop biological preservation techniques to better
preserve the physical traces of memory.

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Frontend (React.js) Engineer | On-Site|
www.alasco.de

We are a Munich-based StartUp that helps construction companies complete
projects on time and budget. We digitalize the processes in construction
planning and execution by offering a cloud based workflow platform. Starting
from Germany, we want to take on the world.

We're looking for Frontend Devs. More at
[https://alasco/jobs](https://alasco/jobs) Our stack: django/python +
react/bootstrap on AWS. Our company language is English.

We're 24 people right now, wanna be the 25th? Reach out to
schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Founder) or jobs@alasco.de

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote | [https://gitcoin.co/jobs](https://gitcoin.co/jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based tools that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 13 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $1.8mm to the ecosystem since launch in November 2017.

------
regus
Moat | New York City | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer |
[https://moat.com/](https://moat.com/)

We help the world's top publishers, marketers and brands make smarter
decisions through real time data.

I am hiring software engineers for my team, specifically some one with a
strong understanding of JavaScript. We write code that runs across the entire
internet and on a variety of different devices.

Our stack is JS, Python and little Go.

Please apply here:
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=19000XIF&lang=en)

Tell them Joel sent you!

------
jasoncartwright
Potato - London, Bristol, San Francisco - ONSITE

We exist to design, develop and launch purposeful and effective digital
products.

Product Lead (London) [https://p.ota.to/jobs/product-lead-
london](https://p.ota.to/jobs/product-lead-london)

Commercial Director (San Francisco) [https://p.ota.to/jobs/commercial-
director-san-francisco](https://p.ota.to/jobs/commercial-director-san-
francisco)

Software Engineer (Bristol) [https://p.ota.to/jobs/software-engineer-audience-
of-the-futu...](https://p.ota.to/jobs/software-engineer-audience-of-the-
future-bristol)

------
powrvideo
Powr (powr.com) | Full Stack, Frontend, Dev Ops | Sarasota, FL | ONSITE |
Full-Time

At Powr we're building a video platform that brings together creators,
publishers and end users. Our fast, context-matching video player is in use on
several large web properties and we are actively expanding on this both in
terms of new clients and additional exciting platform functionality.

We're looking for passionate Full Stack and Frontend Developers as well as a
Dev Ops Engineer to help us take Powr to the next level. On the frontend we
use VueJS (with Nuxt) integrated with our API (written in Node.JS). Our
backend systems are mostly written in Python, with everything housed in AWS
and an external CDN.

As a developer you'll be responsible for:

\- Collaborating with the rest of the tech team to design, develop and launch
new features for our video player and web platform - powr.com.

\- Owning your piece of the product - you will support it all the way from
conception through deployment and resolving post-release bugs.

\- Maintaining quality and proactively looking for ways to increase
performance and reliability of the application.

\- Innovation! We are always looking for efficient new ways to solve problems
as they arise.

Responsibilities for the Dev Ops Engineer role:

\- Monitoring, maintaining and updating all system infrastructure.

\- Troubleshooting production issues and efficiently communicating details
with relevant parties.

\- Implementing automation tools and frameworks were appropriate.

\- Authoring and conducting tests to ensure security, performance and
availability.

\- Seek out optimizations and work to reduce system costs were possible.

Requirements:

\- Minimum 3 years experience in a similar role,

\- A "can do" attitude,

\- Ability to work independently or as part of a small team.

Ready to learn more or to apply to come innovate with us at Powr? Please
e-mail careers@powr.com.

------
imsofuture
NetApp Kubernetes Service | Senior Golang Developers | REMOTE | Full-time

NKS offers customers a simple click-to-deploy production Kubernetes cluster
across clouds and on-premise. My team builds application management features
on top of this platform, using tools like Golang, Tekton, KNative, Helm.
Example projects: develop secure tunnel for remote access to on-premise
clusters, design buildpack workflow for building and deploying services
directly into Kubernetes clusters, build GraphQL API for exposing remote
cluster logs and metrics.

We're looking for experienced developers to write applications and tools in
Golang. Kubernetes experience is nice, but not required.

If interested shoot me an email: jeffreyz@netapp.com

------
pinky1417
Humans & Robots | Miami, FL & New York, NY | Operations Manager | Remote

Humans & Robots (humansandrobots.io) is a platform for on-demand, local, in-
person business development.

The Ops Manager will be responsible for hiring and managing our growing our
global network of Independent Consultants, administrators, and researchers.
You will work closely with the CEO and the Chief Development Officer to build
a highly efficient hiring and managing machine. We're not looking for a
particular prior job title or specific industry experience, but we are looking
for someone who can explain how prior experiences prepare them to build a
management system.

Contact Charles (at) humansandrobots.io for more information.

------
aamar
Frame Health | Senior/Lead Developer | Los Angeles area | Full-time/Contract |
ONSITE or possibl REMOTE | [http://framehealth.com](http://framehealth.com)
Frame Health brings the power of behavioral and personality science to enhance
many aspects of health care, leading to better outcomes, economics, and
patient happiness. Our small company has exciting partnerships with leading
national healthcare organizations. We're seeking strong generalist
technologists with a data science interest or background. Technologies:
Ruby/Rails, Python, Javascript, and React. Please email:
developerjobs@framehealth.com.

------
vaughnd
Wizenoze | Frontend developers | Amsterdam | ONSITE or REMOTE | FULL TIME

Wizenoze is looking for frontend developers (4+ years experience) for remote
work within GMT+-3. You'll get to work with interesting tech, difficult
challenges, and brilliant people. Frontend background in React/Redux
(required), RiotJS, bootstrap, etc.

Wizenoze aims to close the readability gap by making the web more accessible
to students at different reading levels by leveraging search, machine
learning, and other tech.

Please apply here:

[https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/frontend-
developer/](https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/frontend-developer/)

------
sproefke
NYC or US REMOTE, preferably in the EST timezone

TRUVERIS develops B2B SaaS that competitively negotiates and audits pharmacy
benefit plans; and provides marketing solutions to the life sciences industry.
Our goal: to make Rx more affordable!

3 openings for fulltime Senior Software Engineers (fullstack or backend) : 5
or more years of experience using Python, Linux, AWS and PostgreSQL; Pylon,
Pyramid, react.js are a plus; CS Degree is a plus

Email Sarah at sproefke@truveris.com or apply directly here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/truveris/ebd2d4d2-6f31-4890-b635-71a55...](https://jobs.lever.co/truveris/ebd2d4d2-6f31-4890-b635-71a5557b0560)

------
martavlopata
Thinknum | Data Engineers | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship | New York
City

Thinknum, alternative web data platform is looking for data engineers to join
our NYC office.

Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence. We just closed a $11.6M round.

Data Engineer | Apply here: [http://smrtr.io/373Br](http://smrtr.io/373Br) or
via careers@thinknum.com

Requirements:

* Passionate about Web Scraping and Data Ingestion

* Expertise in Python

* Experience with Selenium, BeautifulSoup

* Experience with HTML, Javascript, CSS

* Understanding of the DOM, ORMs

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health (hioscar.com) is a startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. We're currently
hiring for a variety of full-time onsite roles in Engineering, Product, and
Design.

hioscar.com/careers

NEW YORK CITY (HQ)

Engineering Manager: Data/Systems:
[https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1](https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1) Engineering Manager:
Web & Mobile: [https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1](https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1) Group
Product Manager, Concierge:
[https://grnh.se/2111ef521](https://grnh.se/2111ef521) Product Designer,
Onboarding Perks & Wellness:
[https://grnh.se/9b721c8c1](https://grnh.se/9b721c8c1) Product Manager, User
Experience: [https://grnh.se/680a818e1](https://grnh.se/680a818e1) Senior
Fullstack Engineer: [https://grnh.se/c37a43151](https://grnh.se/c37a43151)
Senior Product Designer, Internal Tools:
[https://grnh.se/253e49c91](https://grnh.se/253e49c91) Senior Product
Designer, Provider Experience:
[https://grnh.se/22b59c881](https://grnh.se/22b59c881) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11)
Senior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)

LOS ANGELES (CULVER CITY) Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/0345c5d61](https://grnh.se/0345c5d61) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81)

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

------
Signalrecruit
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a..).

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783..).

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36..).

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee..).

-Distributed Systems (Rust) Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b..).

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems: Rust

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

~~~
aaron_m04
Your links are broken (404 Not Found) because there are hex digits at the end
that have been replaced with one or more periods.

------
willemwijnans
Aula Education | Globally Distributed! | Remote Only |
[https://aula.education](https://aula.education)

Aula is a social learning platform built for education. Aula replaces emails
and learning management systems (e.g. Moodle, Canvas, Blackboard, D2L) with
digital infrastructure designed to encourage conversation and participation. A
digital campus that complements an institution’s physical campus, Aula enables
new ways to teach, learn, and create community.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-education](https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-
education) or our open-sourced handbook called "the Brain":
[http://bit.ly/Aula-Brain](http://bit.ly/Aula-Brain)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Full-stack JavaScript Engineer (React / Node.js):
[https://www.notion.so/Remote-Senior-Full-stack-JavaScript-
En...](https://www.notion.so/Remote-Senior-Full-stack-JavaScript-Engineer-
React-Node-js-01f59910adf740a0b3ee5b6f3f25fa6c)

\- Product Manager: [https://www.notion.so/Remote-Product-Manager-
Aula-9fe454ed57...](https://www.notion.so/Remote-Product-Manager-
Aula-9fe454ed57b14e15a8f3cde6c9a8348a)

Tech Stack: We use React and React Native for our frontends and Node.js for
our backend, which is built around the microservices paradigm. Last months
we've invested our time in migrating services to serverless logic, in order to
have more concurrent users on Aula simultaneously.

In order to support this architecture, we use Docker and everything is
deployed and managed on our AWS infrastructure which is defined by Terraform
code. More details here: [https://blog.aula.education/bringing-educational-
infrastruct...](https://blog.aula.education/bringing-educational-
infrastructure-into-the-21st-century-the-stack-be66b1a743c0)

------
petersand
Modular Science | Hardware Generalist | Onsite | San Francisco, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building robots for outdoor vegetable farming.
We're automating the entire growing cycle: planting, watering, weeding, and
harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to do sustainable farming. Our daily
work involves Python, Arduinos, RTK GPS, stepper motors, water valves, and
muddy fields.

We're looking for someone with mechanical and electrical experience to join
the founding team as the first full-time employee. Compensation will include
meaningful equity. If you're interested in helping us improve farming, please
send a short note and a resume to jobs@modularscience.com.

------
thunkmark
Thunkable | Full-stack Software Engineers | San Francisco | Fulltime | Onsite
| www.thunkable.com

Thunkable was founded on a simple mission to enable anyone to build their own
awesome apps. We believe that by doing so, we can grow and diversify the
community of technology creators. We've created a web-based, no/low code,
drag-and-drop tool that allows people to easily develop fully custom cross-
platform mobile apps.

We are strongly committed to diversity in hiring!

Tech stack: React, Node/Express, GraphQL, React Native, MongoDB

[https://thunkable.com/#/careers](https://thunkable.com/#/careers)

------
Old_Thrashbarg
UpCodes | San Francisco, CA| Fullstack Engineers | Full-time | up.codes

Construction productivity has decreased over the last 50 years. According to
The Economist, one of the largest contributing factors is construction
regulations. We bring sanity to the complex ecosystem of construction
compliance.

We’re building tools to help the AEC deal with compliance and build faster.
We’re the only ones doing it and we’re growing quickly. We’re a small team
with a big impact. Looking for folks with at least 2 years experience.

Stack: Python 3, Flask, Postgres, Redis, JavaScript.

Check out more here: [https://up.codes/careers](https://up.codes/careers)

------
pauldavis
Stuffstr | London | Sr. Developer | ONSITE | FULL TIME |
[https://www.stuffstr.com](https://www.stuffstr.com)

Stuffstr integrates with brand retail partners to operate embedded recommerce
on their behalf.

Stuffstr lets you capture the value of used stuff, regardless of condition.
Stuffstr makes it super easy. No listings, no shipping, no hassle: just the
instant gratification of making some money and helping save the planet at the
same time.

Stuffstr recently completed a successful pilot, and we’re growing our software
and physical logistics capabilities to support more volume and more partners
in more locations.

To enable that growth, we are hiring an experienced senior developer to be the
core of our London-based development organization.

Tech overview

Stuffstr integrates with brand retail partners by providing a REST API and a
web interface via HTML and JS.

Ruby on Rails + AI engine to determine prices of goods and optimise operations
+ PostgreSQL + DynamoDB + various services

Role and duties

Design and develop new features and perform forward-looking investigations of
new capabilities + Agile, iterative environment with direct user contact +
Flexible work times and locations, as the leader of a distributed team +
Frequent physical presence in London + Understand existing platform code to
provide fast response for fixes and updates + Establish a culture of
development excellence + Lead the creation of internal development processes

Ideal candidate qualifications

Full-stack developer with >5 years of relevant experience + Mature and
responsible; able to work independently toward a goal with limited supervision
+ A zeal for writing performant, maintainable code that provides experiences
that delight users + Belief in the Stuffstr mission: no unused stuff

How to apply

Send a message to jobs@stuffstr.com explaining why this position is a great
fit for you, and what excites you the most about it. Be sure to attach your
CV, and include a GitHub or other public repo link if you have one.

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, [https://custom.sockclub.com](https://custom.sockclub.com) and
[https://www.sockclub.com](https://www.sockclub.com) The retail landscape is
shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile to around the
smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change by building a DNVB
(digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the discovery problem
for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity contact me at
dane@sotmclub.com

------
tjohnell
Handy | New York, NY | Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button. Started in 2012 by Oisin Hanrahan &
Umang Dua, Handy has scaled to offer cleaning, installation, and assembly
services across the entire US and has processed over 3 million transactions.
As of 2019, Handy is an independently operated subsidiary of ANGI Homeservices
(Nasdaq: ANGI), the world's largest home services marketplace including brands
like HomeAdvisor and Angie's List. This milestone gives us more leverage to
bring the Handy experience to millions of more customers.

Handy is also the assembly and installation partner for major retailers
including Wayfair, Walmart, eBay, Crate & Barrel, and Costco (see more detail
at [https://handy.com/retail](https://handy.com/retail)). Each partner
represents an opportunity to introduce Handy to more customers, and drive
growth for the company.

We're offering:

\- Competitive salary plus equity

\- Full medical, dental, vision package to fit your needs

\- Monthly Handy credits (Free weekly cleanings!)

\- Unlimited vacation policy; work hard and take time when you need it

\- A fun office in the heart of Manhattan, always stocked with coffee, snacks
and drinks; catered lunch and dinner, foosball, office events and team outings

\- Ground floor opportunity with a team building something great

\- The rare opportunity to work with sharp, motivated teammates solving some
of the most unique challenges and changing an industry

We're looking for talented engineers who love to work collaboratively and
solve challenging problems.

Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2Jq2OEC](https://bit.ly/2Jq2OEC)

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve](https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve)

------
mtabini
Noom | Data/Backend/Android/iOS/Staff positions from Jr. to Director | NYC or
REMOTE | FULLTIME | [https://noom.com](https://noom.com)

At Noom, we use scientifically-proven methods to help users get a handle on
chronic medical conditions like obesity, diabetes, and heart disease. We use a
variety of technologies, and get to work on hard problems that range from data
warehousing to running experiments on mobile devices.

Our engineering team is expanding, and we have openings for a number of
positions that include backend and mobile engineering. Our offices are in NYC,
but we are a remote-first organization (some 90% of our team is remote) and
are happy to consider candidates anywhere.

Here are some links where you can apply:

\- Dir of Data and Platform Engineering -
[https://grnh.se/ce83d4a91](https://grnh.se/ce83d4a91)

\- Data Engineer - [https://grnh.se/fa9f2f811](https://grnh.se/fa9f2f811)

\- Full Stack Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/7ee80e091](https://grnh.se/7ee80e091)

\- Staff Engineer - [https://grnh.se/1c6640381](https://grnh.se/1c6640381)

\- Sr Android Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/98b810ee1](https://grnh.se/98b810ee1)

\- Sr iOS Engineer - [https://grnh.se/1de847dc1](https://grnh.se/1de847dc1)

\- Sr FrontEnd Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/e06087021](https://grnh.se/e06087021)

\- Sr Backend Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/1c8844bb1](https://grnh.se/1c8844bb1)

Our stack includes Python, React, Java, and Go, all hosted on AWS.

I'm Noom's VP of Engineering -- feel free to drop me a note if you have
questions; I'm mt at noom dot com.

------
catiasousa
EVBox |SW Engineer Back End |Amsterdam |Visa + Relocation |Onsite

You will build and improve the cloud services and apps that support our
charging stations. Your software will handle load balancing and
interoperability with roaming partners.

You will contribute to and influence infrastructure decisions and automation.
You will also make your colleagues better by being a mentor :)

Stack: Java, NoSQL, Spring, Guice, Hibernate, Docker, Microservices,
Kubernetes

Interested? Ping me an email on catia.sousa@evbox.com or check
[https://evbox.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-
backend](https://evbox.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-backend)

------
neuromancer2701
Commscope | Senior Software Engineer(Embedded Linux C++) | Forest, Va| Onsite
| Fulltime

We are a small group of engineers working on the first digital DAS product.
Our product uses a custom yocto linux build that configures 10G pipes on FPGAs
that transports rf for in-building wireless solutions. e.g. Hard Rock Stadium
and the Wells Fargo Center

Forest is a small town in Central Virginia. Escape the valley and enjoy the
countryside and small town living.

[https://jobs.commscope.com/job/Forest-Senior-Software-
Engine...](https://jobs.commscope.com/job/Forest-Senior-Software-Engineer-
CC%2B%2B-VA-24551/532156300/)

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, run on AWS, and are moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

------
geoblink
Geoblink|VP of Engineering|Madrid, Spain|Full-Time

Salary: 80K-100K

Geoblink is a fast-growing startup that has already raised close to $8 million
in investment from leading venture capital firms and was named by Bloomberg as
one of the 50 most promising startups in the world! Our goal is to
revolutionize how businesses in the Retail ecosystem drive their strategy
utilizing Location Intelligence. We leverage GIS technologies, Big Data and
advanced analytics to create a beautiful map-based user interface that not
only provides lots of awesome statistics but, also a great experience for our
users.

If you are interested please email jobs@geoblink.com

------
richardfnelson
MLB (Major League Baseball) | Full-time | ONSITE | New York, NY (NYC)

MLB is currently looking for machine learning engineers. We are working on a
variety of interesting projects, including action recognition using video
feeds from our broadcast cameras.

Apply here:
[http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=1794675](http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=1794675)

MLB is also hiring engineers across a wide range of disciplines. Check out all
of our openings here:
[http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/](http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/)

------
jjcm
Me | part time backend node dev | Sydney | Onsite I've got an open room in a
penthouse on the beach in Sydney. Essentially I'd like you to come live in it
for free and work part time on one of my open source side projects.

\---

About the apartment:

This is the view you'd wake up to:
[https://i.imgur.com/3TiTwBp.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/3TiTwBp.jpg) and the
view from the other side of the apartment:
[https://i.imgur.com/7c3D4En.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/7c3D4En.jpg) . It's not
bad. Here's a tour I gave for when I was looking for potential housemates -
the room shown here is the one you'd be in:
[https://syd.jjcm.org/house.mp4](https://syd.jjcm.org/house.mp4) I've got
surfboards if as well if you're into that, and the snorkeling just out front
is some of the best in Sydney:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKrdldogMLw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKrdldogMLw)

\---

About the job:

Position is from now until March. Three days a week on my project gets you a
free room and free food. Creating a Patreon meets Reddit kinda site. User pays
$5/mo, we take $1 to run the servers without ads or tracking, then the
remaining $4 gets split evenly between everything they upvoted that month.
Philosophies I'm going into this with: Entirely open source, no ads ever, all
analytics are purely opt-in. I'm a front end guy and right now I'm grinding my
gears with the backend, so anyone that can create node apis secured with JWTs
is really who I need. Big bonus points if you've worked with Stripe's API or
cloud storage before. If you're interested in the roadmap for what you'd be
doing, I have an 8 week sprint planned out here:
[https://github.com/jjcm/soci/milestones?direction=asc&sort=t...](https://github.com/jjcm/soci/milestones?direction=asc&sort=title&state=open)

If you're interested hit me up at j at jjcm.org

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE | $75 per hour

SerpApi is a real time API to access Google search results. We solves the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Headless browser automation
(Selenium and PhantomJS), and React.JS. We are looking for a senior backend
developer.

Experience in Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA solving, or Browser
Automation are definitely pulses.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
dandigangi
DRIVIN | Chicago, IL | Senior Java, Mid JS/React | FTE | Onsite

Long story short: We're an acquired data science / analytics startup in
automotive. Now we're the big company startup star child building modern
products and a company wide data platform. DRIVIN is a happy medium of startup
and enterprise culture.

We make the decisions for how we solve problem and deliver on expectations. No
corporate overlords micro managing us. The products we make are pretty
amazing. Would love to find the right person to join our Chicago team. Growing
fast and an amazing group of people.

Reach out to me ddigangi[at]drivindealer.com! I'm the FE/BE engineering
manager.

------
fugueco
Fugue | Software Engineer | Washington DC | Full time | Remote or Onsite

Fugue protects critical cloud computing resources with an innovative approach
to security that includes automatic remediation of vulnerabilities, continuous
monitoring, and cloud visualization. We have a lot of exciting plans on our
roadmap and need your help to make it happen!

Frontend: React, Mobx, WebGL, SASS.

Backend: Go, Python, and various AWS services.

Apply here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1377788227/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1377788227/?pathWildcard=1377788227&trk=job_capjs)

------
david_trqk
Trqk – Senior Web Eng with React Exp and Senior Full Stack Arch/Eng – REMOTE

Trqk is a startup based in Silicon Valley & Nashville that's focused on the
problem of modernizing the music performance royalty ecosystem. We are looking
for engineers to join our early team and be part of building our MVP, those
people with the passion and creative drive to join our mission to bring
songwriters across the globe a stronger opportunity to make the money they
deserve. Join us to transform this industry!

[https://www.trqk.io](https://www.trqk.io)

Senior Web Engineer w/React Exp

If you call yourself a “rock-star,” “ninja,” or “guru,” that's OK as long as
you have the skillset to build and ship web-based, React. If your skills
extend to building mobile apps with React Native, even better • We’re a
startup – continuous ideation and innovation are baseline responsibilities. •
Build desktop app using React and Electron that emphasizes quality and
usability. • Leverage creative problem solving to get results. • Collaborate
with users, developers, designers, marketing, and business stakeholders

Tech Stack: HTML/CSS/Javascript, React, npm, webpack, babel. Experience
working with Web3js and Ethereum Smart Contracts is a plus!

Senior Web Architect/Engineer

The focus for this role is to architect and build the backend of our system.
One of the key aspects is to architect and build a scalable event ingestion
system, that can ingest thousands of events/sec, de-dupe them, and provide
REST APIs for the other components of the platform to query & manipulate these
events.

• 10+ years of experience building, deploying and supporting applications in
Linux • Experience writing scalable server-side REST based API services for
real production systems • Knowledge of time series databases, message queues,
pub-sub solutions • Experience - Node.js, Express, MongoDb, Web3JS and other
technologies used in modern web APIs

Your code is your resume. We’ll need to see some GitHub and/or other repo URLs
prior to starting a conversation.

Contact: info@trqk.io

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
mavam
Tenzir | Backend, Frontend, DevOps | ONSITE, REMOTE | FULL-TIME | Hamburg,
Germany | [https://tenzir.com](https://tenzir.com)

Tenzir is a big-data analytics platform for network security analysis. Our
product empowers security professionals to quickly isolate security incidents
and find the relevant subset in data lakes of telemetry. We aim to solve the
tough cyber security challenges of tomorrow.

We are UNIX shop at heart; we love building sound and composable abstractions
- from backend to frontend. Our current UI is a CLI, which works well for
threat hunters and incident responders. We are looking for a skilled frontend
dev to build is a slick UI. Our backend is written in cutting-edge C++17,
inspired by functional paradigms, and builds on top of a high-performance
message passing architecture. We are looking for expert C++ engineers who
enjoy systems building, with all hard problems from I/O scheduling to cache-
optimized data structures. Our team has an academic mindset and over ten years
of in-depth experience with C++. We are also looking for devops engineer to
hold it all together in cloud-native stack. We foster an open, direct, and
scientific culture. We have a passion for software engineering. Do you? Then
join us!

=== Open positions ===

Backend Engineer (C++17/20): [http://tenzir.com/careers/backend-
engineer](http://tenzir.com/careers/backend-engineer)

Devops Engineer: [http://tenzir.com/careers/devops-
engineer](http://tenzir.com/careers/devops-engineer)

FrontEnd Engineer: [http://tenzir.com/careers/frontend-
engineer](http://tenzir.com/careers/frontend-engineer)

=== Interview Process ===

1\. Application Form (Website)

2\. Phone Call (1-2h)

2\. Onsite Interview (1-2h)

=== Details & Application ===

[http://tenzir.com/careers/](http://tenzir.com/careers/)

------
sunnyli627
Archon Systems | Toronto, ON | Software Developer (React and/or C#) | Full
time | www.inflowinventory.com

inFlow has dominated the desktop inventory software market and you will play a
critical part in building our modern web and mobile platforms.

Some of our job benefits

\- Work from home 2-3 days a week

\- Work from our beautiful Toronto office on office days

\- Company-sponsored lunches once a month at great restaurants

\- Top-notch computers. We hate slow computers too!

\- All-expense-paid conferences

\- Health and dental benefits

\- Make a difference: you’ll be the 25th member of our tight-knit team

Check out more here: [http://bit.ly/archon-software-developer-
may-2019](http://bit.ly/archon-software-developer-may-2019)

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Software Engineers | Washington, DC | ONSITE |
[https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)
BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 50 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

BlueLabs is hiring software engineers who want to work collaboratively, learn
new things, and take projects from conception to production. We have openings
on two teams:

* Our Ripple ([https://bluelabs.com/ripple/](https://bluelabs.com/ripple/)) team is building a platform to identify, engage, and measure the influencers who matter most to an organization's cause or brand. The product combines a sophisticated data pipeline to match, integrate, and analyze hundreds of data sources with a UI that allows users to explore and take action on the network of relationships they discover.

* Our consulting team helps us support our clients-- which include government agencies, political campaigns, advocacy organizations, and companies-- by developing the data science platform we deploy internally and for our clients and using it to build data pipelines and support our data scientists.

We're excited to work with any engineer who is curious and committed,
regardless of specific experience. Our stack relies heavily on Python,
Kubernetes, Airflow, Spark, React+Javascript, Terraform, and AWS, and
applicants with several years experience using one or more of those in a
production environment will stand out.

Apply at
[https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & AI Scientists | NYC | Onsite | Full time

Paige is a start-up using AI to improve cancer diagnosis. We have raised
$25M+. We're looking for Software Engineers and AI Scientists to join us.
You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and cancer
research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

\- AI Scientists (PhD or nearing PhD defense)

\- Software Engineer, Cloud & Distributed Computing

\- Software Engineer, Backend Services

\- AI Engineer

\- Senior AI Engineer

In addition to our excellent benefits package, we provide competitive salaries
and stock options to our employees.

Learn more and apply at [https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Software Engineer - Full Stack | New York, NY (NYC)
| ONSITE | [https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States. You'll be working on
production software that has a real impact on the average American's life
everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills, understand their
financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

Software Engineer - Full Stack:
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-engineer)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session, and an in-person half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * Banking,
finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City,
New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

------
curo
Hakeema | Director of Operations | Cambridge / Boston, MA or Remote | $65k -
$110k + Equity

Build and refine the operations and customer success engines, hire data
professionals, and take our startup to the next level.

Hakeema | Enterprise Sales | Cambridge / Boston, MA or Remote | $65k - $125k +
Commission & Equity

Resourceful, hungry, humble "people pro" who wants to build out Hakeema's
sales processes, in an early-yet-already-profitable startup. Own it, grow it,
bask in it.

\--

Hakeema creates niche market intelligence platforms. We turn up the lights on
meaningful industries! If you're a smart, nice, down-to-earth person, you'll
feel right at home.

Email kyle@hakeema.com

------
scallywag_
Location: BC, Canada

Remote Only

Technologies : C, C++, SIMD, OpenGL, JS/Typescript, Rails, PHP, SQL, Many CSS
preprocessors, AWS, Heroku

I'm a competent C and C++ programmer. The C++ spec weighs a lot, so I'm
hesitant to call myself an expert, but I have a good working knowledge of the
languages. For a previous employer I worked on a commercial Windows IDE for ~3
years.

I've been working on the foundations of a 3D game engine for ~3 years, which
has taught me a great deal about C, systems and graphics programming on both
Win32 and Linux. I chose to build it without libraries (Handmade Hero style)
which began as a learning exercise, but ended up teaching me to value
simplicity much more than I expected.

I can configure and maintain webservers, proxies and load balancers having
worked with the web for 10 years.

I have a good understanding of the Linux network stack and APIs at the systems
level - I've worked on several custom TCP + UDP protocols in the past.

I love building tools. Sometimes I feel like I was made to build tools. I
build all kinds of tools - tools for computers, tools for automotive
maintenance, tools for making tools. I've been building a game engine, which I
would consider a collection of tools, for years and I still enjoy working on
it.

Lastly, and I think this is interrelated with the tools thing, I'm a systems
programmer at heart. I love having direct access to the chip and needing to
understand the hardware architecture, as opposed to the internals of an
interpreter, to write well-working and well-performing code.

That's the cliff-notes on my technical background. As a person I'm friendly
and easy to get along with. I like the phrase "Have strong opinions, weakly
held".

I enjoy backcountry skiing, snowmobiling, rock-climbing, hiking, biking and
beer! I live in a small town called Nelson in British Columbia, Canada and
would strongly prefer to work remotely. I've been working remotely for several
years for companies in the SF bay area and love it!

If you think I could be a good fit for your team and would like to chat I can
be contacted by email at jesse.hughes.it@gmail.com

------
sciurus
Mozilla | Operations Engineer | Remote

The team I'm on at Mozilla is preparing to hire more junior/mid and senior
engineers in the USA, Canada, and Germany.

We build and maintain the infrastructure that supports Firefox’s many
features. This encompasses around 70 services, ranging in scale from 2 users
to 20 million concurrent connections, which are created by about a dozen
different developer teams. Python is the most common language, though Nodejs,
Go, Rust, and even Perl are also represented. When you take a look at the
source of these services (most are publicly available in
[https://github.com/mozilla-services/](https://github.com/mozilla-services/)
and [https://github.com/mozilla/](https://github.com/mozilla/)), you’ll notice
that all are dockerized following the standards at
[https://github.com/mozilla-services/dockerflow](https://github.com/mozilla-
services/dockerflow).

Each service run by our team has a primary ops engineer as the main point of
contact and a secondary to assist with engineering and on-call
responsibilities, so no one person has to be familiar with every technology
used in every service. Most services require on-call using pagerduty, but we
regard pages as indicators of process problems and invest in the root cause
analysis necessary changes to prevent failures from recurring. Although our
top priority is keeping everything working well, you’ll often have the
flexibility to balance your workload with services aligned with your skills
and interests.

We standardize our infrastructure code across projects, so that your work in
adding a feature to your own services’ infrastructure can easily be reused by
the rest of the team. In our infrastructure Git repos, you’ll design,
maintain, improve, and review automation, Python scripts, and monitoring code.

I'm told the postings should go live August 6th at
[https://careers.mozilla.org/listings/](https://careers.mozilla.org/listings/)
. If you have any questions, contact me at bpitts+whoshiring@mozilla.com

~~~
sciurus
The job posts are available now at
[https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/1728740/](https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/1728740/)
and
[https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/1788495/](https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/1788495/).

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
ntembrevilla
SocialSurvey | Mid-level and Senior FrontEnd Engineers| San Ramon, CA/SF East
Bay Area | Onsite | Fulltime Hello HN! Our CTO, Doug Warren, is
hiring/building out his core team for building a massively scalable
communications and reputation management system. SocialSurvey is currently
looking for UI Developers who have at least six years of experience working
with and creating frontend web applications built on Angular.js, React or Vue.
As a core member of our dev team, you’ll be helping us establish our process
for building production-ready and well-tested web applications. Experience
using CI/CD pipelines and automated testing tools is ideal.

You can expect to be interacting closely with stakeholders, project managers
and other QA and development teams to deliver on items in our roadmap. You’ll
help guide future UI development so we’re looking for good communication
skills and team players. Your day-to-day will consist of working with our
existing web application written on Angular.js and jQuery and working towards
the future. Our APIs are written in Java and hosted on AWS so experience with
other parts of our stack is a plus. Other tasks include helping design and
plan new features on our web applications, performing root-cause analysis and
resolution for technical roadblocks and other issues preventing completion of
tasks, and producing high-quality code that is testable and traceable.
SocialSurvey is an established startup with a large customer base of
enterprise and SMB customers. We recently closed our series “A-round” of
funding to fully scale out our enterprise reputation platform across multiple
verticals.

Our products today are helping companies dominate local search and support
national brands by building and managing high-quality reputations of service
professionals and their business. Investors include Silicon Valley Partners
and Kennet Partners.

Does the idea of being an early team member for a fast growing start-up excite
you? Feel free to reach out to me directly: nicole@socialsurvey.com or apply
through our website:
[https://jobs.lever.co/socialsurvey/dd1b1ee6-409b-4e03-bdb3-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/socialsurvey/dd1b1ee6-409b-4e03-bdb3-bb9ccccb6f03).
We look at every submission…..thank you!

------
ClaudioAgnesa
FIGHT FRAUD! As a C# .NET Software Developer!

FRISS, European leader in anti-fraud software in the insurance sector is
looking for a new software developer in our HQ in Utrecht (NL) to join one of
our DevOps teams to (re)design the software and keep improving with new
technologies.

ONSITE (Utrecht, Netherlands), VISA sponsor, FULL-TIME but with flexibility

You can apply here:

[https://jobs.friss.com/vacancy/fight-fraud-as-a-senior-
softw...](https://jobs.friss.com/vacancy/fight-fraud-as-a-senior-software-
developer-c-net/)

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite, Visa

We do grep and top on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS,
Scala, distributed systems)...

[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374)

------
beckerfuffle
Penn Medicine - Predictive Healthcare team | Software Engineer, Data Scientist
| Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time

Help improve patient outcomes by predicting the future.
[http://www.med.upenn.edu/predictivehealthcare/](http://www.med.upenn.edu/predictivehealthcare/)

Penn Medicine (a.k.a University of Pennsylvania Health System) is the largest
private employer in Philadelphia and home to the nation's first hospital. The
predictive healthcare team focuses on using machine learning to help
clinicians make more informed decisions.

We’re seeking both a Software Engineer
([http://bit.ly/UPHSEngineer](http://bit.ly/UPHSEngineer)) and a Data
Scientist ([http://bit.ly/UPHSData](http://bit.ly/UPHSData)) to help us build
operational predictive applications that utilize Electronic Medical Record
(time series, imagery, text), social media, wearables, and IoT data.

As a Software Engineer you will:

* Collaborate with our Data Scientists and clinical partners to build predictive healthcare applications that can reliably scale to the needs of the organization.

* Create and deploy micro-services to our cloud-based and on-premise Hashicorp clusters.

* Build frameworks designed to speed up and facilitate algorithm development.

As a Data Scientist you will:

* Collaborate with our Software Engineers and clinical partners to apply machine learning and statistics to help improve the lives of people affected by serious illness.

* Work for the PAIR center [http://pair.upenn.edu/](http://pair.upenn.edu/) on leading the Data Science aspects of projects that will improve patient outcomes [http://bit.ly/UPHSImproveCare](http://bit.ly/UPHSImproveCare)

* Lead large data acquisition, data mining, NLP, and analysis projects.

You will report under Michael Draugelis @mdraugelis, Chief Data Scientist, and
work directly with the rest of the Predictive Healthcare team.

If you have any questions I can be reached at Michael.Becker (at)
uphs.upenn.edu

------
cg94301
At GrAI Matter Labs we are working on next gen non-von Neumann brain inspired
computing assuring post-Moore performance scalability. This technolog is only
moving now from research to production and has been labeled as
transformational by Gartner. Our technology fuses neuro science and computer
science in one architecture that is both, trainable and fully programmable.

And yes, we are hiring.
[https://www.graimatterlabs.ai](https://www.graimatterlabs.ai)

------
KingAndCaroline
Perpay | Full-time | Multiple Roles | ONSITE | Philadelphia, PA |
[https://perpay.com](https://perpay.com) Perpay is a fintech startup that
offers a superior payment option to people who don't have access to
traditional credit. The team is fun, smart, engaged, and our customers love
our product.

Looking for multiple engineering, marketing, and operations roles.

To check out job descriptions and apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/perpaycom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/perpaycom)

------
brendanmcd
Kite | Generalist Software Engineer + Lead Product Designer + Operations (New
Grad) + Marketing | Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at well-funded startup Kite (kite.com)
-- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing
code. We recently launched new features:
[https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG](https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG).

Our stack: GO + Python + React

Open positions for full-stack software engineers, a product designer,
marketers, and an operations generalist. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or
send us a note at flywithus@kite.com.

\-- Brendan

------
meltemz
Python Engineer|Data Scientist (Commercial)|Data Scientist (Research)|Full-
time| London| On-site

We are looking for a motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists, and Python
Engineers based in London to join a team commercialising the next-generation
machine learning technology. This is a full-time placement with significant
opportunities for personal development.

We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within an
interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our World. (check out
our website: www.causalens.com)

------
wessoo
Robolink | Lead Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Full Time | ONSITE
preferred | robolink.com

Here's our Kickstarter:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/robolink/driving-
into-t...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/robolink/driving-into-the-
world-of-ai-zumi)

Full job description: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1O0z7uf-
whsoxMlwtQlT8_xS2...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1O0z7uf-
whsoxMlwtQlT8_xS2G2nK3VRhXHfDrgt_BiI/edit?usp=sharing)

We are Robolink, we make robots meant to teach about coding and AI for the
classroom. We're a small startup team of 7, with years of experience (and a
few awards under our belt!) in creating educational robotics for helping kids
to fall in love with coding. Our latest product, Zumi, is a small self-driving
car kit meant to teach students about what AI is and how it works. We're
looking for someone who can join our exciting young team to bring our software
skills to the next level. We are seeking to build a best-in-class product that
will be the first fully-developed product meant to make AI approachable for a
6-12th grade classroom setting. We are looking for a software engineer with
experience leading a team of engineers to build software for a hardware
product. If this describes you or sounds exciting to you, we'd love to talk:

You have experience working with educational technology and know how to see a
technical project from conception to deployment, and through post-launch
maintenance and further iterations. You will have full control of the entire
cycle of software development and will seek to strive for reliability,
efficiency, user friendliness, and ease of maintenance in the code and the
work that you produce. You are ready and willing to guide our junior engineers
as needed, so that our development team can jump to that next level of
quality. Importantly, like us, you have a passion for teaching the world about
coding and wanting to create the tools to make kids fall in love with coding
and robotics.

Tech: Python/Flask, React, Pi 0, Arduino, TensorFlow, Keras, OpenCV

If you're interested, e-mail me: wes@robolink.com

------
chrislh
WanderJaunt | Full stack engineers (and everything else | SF | Full-time |
ONSITE

Think of WanderJaunt as a decentralized hotel for short-term rentals.

We're looking for our 8th engineer to help with all parts of the problem
space. From creating a first-class guest experience, to routing cleaners
throughout the city, to building the data infrastructure to identify the best
properties to run in our model.

Hit me up directly (chris@companyname.com) or apply on alist
[https://angel.co/company/wanderjaunt/jobs](https://angel.co/company/wanderjaunt/jobs)

------
bdeshong
ShootProof | Senior Back-end Engineer | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE

See all openings at:
[https://www.shootproof.com/about/careers](https://www.shootproof.com/about/careers)

Apply via email to: careers+bedhn@shootproof.com

Founded in 2010, ShootProof is a user-friendly, technology-enabled platform
that allows photographers to share and sell their work commission-free.
ShootProof is a one-stop-shop for photographers around the world, offering a
suite of professional tools to address all of their business needs, including
online photo proofing, customizable password-protected galleries, mobile apps,
invoicing, contracts, credit card processing (payment facilitator) and
printing through its extensive network of partner labs.

As a Senior Back-end Engineer, you will:

* Work within a cross-functional Scrum team of user experience designers, visual designers, engineers, and QA engineers to deliver complete, working software

* Implement performant, scalable solutions using PHP, Amazon Web Services, and other appropriate technologies

* Design and maintain data models in a relational database to support new features and enhancements to existing features

* Design and implement RESTful API endpoints for consumption by a variety of client applications

* Collaborate with other senior-level developers to plan an architecture that is both modular and reusable at an appropriate level

Our Senior Back-end Engineer will have:

* At least seven years of deep experience with one or more back end programming languages, such as PHP, Ruby, Python, Java, etc.

* Working knowledge of or experience writing unit tests

* Experience with considerations that arise in highly-trafficked web environments, such as database query optimization, use of caching and content delivery networks, etc.

* A proven, demonstrable ability to manage your time, deliver on your commitments, and hold yourself accountable

Other open positions can be found at:
[https://www.shootproof.com/about/careers](https://www.shootproof.com/about/careers)

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 5,000 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
Varqu
GetYourGuide | Senior Data Scientist - Data Product | Zurich, Switzerland |
only Swiss and EU | 180,000 - 200,000 CHF

After closing a $484 million Series E, we are looking to expand our Data
Product team in Zurich.

As a Senior Data Scientist you'll join our growing Data Products team and have
a chance to make a large impact. As an embedded member of our Product or
Marketing teams, you will be a trusted partner in a cross-functional team
tackling the toughest and most impactful problems. The vast and diverse set of
structured and unstructured data GetYourGuide has collected is powering data
products such as search, recommendations and supplier on-boarding. You will
own your projects end-to-end and work on the approach, build algorithms, data
pipelines and metrics to measure success.

Responsibilities:

-Build data products that delight our customers and boost our business -Develop your ideas from a hypothesis to code in production -Build data pipelines to feed your algorithms -Analyze vast amounts of data to identify new opportunities -Contribute in developing our machine learning infrastructure and best practices -Make your team greater via continuous improvements and help in recruiting

Requirements:

-Machine Learning: You apply regressors, classifiers, and recommenders. You understand in detail the underpinning of ML techniques. -Applied experience productionizing machine learning models is a plus. -Software Engineering: You are fluent in a modern programming language (Scala/Python). Working knowledge on distributed machine learning and computing framework (Spark) is a plus. -Analytics: You are able to transform data into wisdom. You know how to test hypotheses. You are proficient with an analytics tool (pandas, R) and with SQL. -Business Experience: You applied the skills mentioned above in a business environment for 4+ years. A track record of result-driven work gives evidence of this. -Academic Background: You have an advanced degree in a quantitative field and can easily learn new skills or techniques

Check it out on: [https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/GetYourGuide--Senior-Data-
Scien...](https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/GetYourGuide--Senior-Data-Scientist---
Data-Product)

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, Senior Fullstack Engineer
| ONSITE/REMOTE-US, FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k |
[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)

Alpha is a venture-backed and growth-stage company based in New York, NY whose
on-demand insights platform empowers clients to rapidly validate growth
opportunities. Our clients use Alpha to accelerate experimentation, inform
business decisions with customer wants and needs, deliver and scale agile
research capabilities, and develop better products faster. By integrating
traditionally manual tasks like audience sourcing, concept designing, test
scripting, and data reporting, the platform accelerates time-to-insight from
months to hours. In short, we’re the fastest way for organizations to learn
more about their future customers.

We’re looking for engineers who are curious about product development and
consumer behavior, want to work on related challenges, and value opportunities
to explore new technologies that execute against a robust, collaborative
product vision. We use Ruby, NodeJS, VueJS, Postgres, Mongo, Redis and many
other technologies, but we don't think it matters if you've used similar
technologies on a different stack. Our engineering teams tackle a diverse and
evolving array of challenges; from architecting and scaling our microservices
to handling real- time video and using machine learning and natural language
processing to empower real world business solutions. This position is full-
time and on-site at our NYC (SoHo) office or full-time and remote (within the
US), though remote engineers may be asked to visit NYC occasionally.

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/7A871F883C](https://www.workable.com/j/7A871F883C)
Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/9BC21A23EC](https://www.workable.com/j/9BC21A23EC)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers)

Questions? Reach out directly to ashley.wierdsma [at] alphahq.com

------
crossman
Digital Onboarding | Senior Full-stack Engineer | REMOTE (US based) | Full
time

Digital Onboarding is a marketing automation platform that helps banks and
credit unions modernize their onboarding process and develop mutually
beneficial, profitable relationships with their customers and members.

Current stack: Elixir + Phoenix, React + Redux, Lambda (Node), Postgres

Requirements:

\- 5+ years in front end and back end web development

\- Committed to building features you're proud of

\- Strong understanding of SQL databases

\- Strong understanding of functional programming

\- Strong communication skills

\- Previous Elixir experience

Nice-to-haves:

\- Machine learning experience

\- Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team

\- Love of nachos

Send me an email me at jonathan at digitalonboarding dot com.

------
thomasloh
Sonder | Software Engineer | ONSITE (San Francisco, Montreal) | Full-Time |
[https://www.sonder.com](https://www.sonder.com)

Sonder is re-inventing hospitality by building tech that powers seamless
experience for our guests, from booking to check-in and check-out. We own the
process end-to-end. Having recently raised $225m and hitting 1B+ valuation, we
are hiring engineers across all functions. Some of the projects we have:

\- Direct booking (sonder.com)

\- Pricing engine

\- Connected/Smart Home System

\- Logistics/Supply Chain/Inventory Management

\- Unit Onboarding

Email thomas.loh@sonder.com for more information.

------
yanyinchoy
ServiceNow | Pleasanton, CA | Data Visualization Quality Engineer & Staff
Quality Engineer, Front-end | Full time

Be part of a world class team and help us build the new Design System at
ServiceNow.

Data Visualization Quality Engineer

* Participate in design, development and delivery of data visualization components

* Collaborate with designers to review and understand design patterns, usage and consistency goals

* Collaborate with the development team and participate in all technical aspects of deliverables

* Develop test strategies for functional, integration and performance testing of data visualization charts and related components

* Design comprehensive tests and develop automated regression tests as needed

* Coordinate with application teams, participate in bug triage process and support

For more information, and to apply:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tWyykwk](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tWyykwk)

Staff Quality Engineer, Front End

What you get to do in this role: * This is an ideal role if you like to
combine your creativity with your technical skills by applying your system
level test strategies and UX design knowledge to delivery of UI web
components.

* Collaborate with UX designers on: * Reviewing design patterns, usage and consistency goals

* Assessing conformance of components to design principles and business requirements

* Evaluating user interactions and usability of components

* Collaborate with development engineers in all technical aspects of deliverables, including: * Developing a comprehensive test strategy for UI components including functionality, accessibility and cross browser tests

* Developing test automation strategies where needed

* Supporting application teams in usage of web components

For more information, and to apply:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3qWyykwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3qWyykwh)

If you have any questions, email me at yan-yin.choy@servicenow.com

------
chrisvandyke9
Overview.ai | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Computer Vision - multiple openings
Overview uses computer vision to supervise manufacturing equipment. We put
cameras in factories to use recognition algorithms to catch errors and record
data. We are seed funded after doing YC W19 and have a few early pilot
customers. Founders have a lot of manufacturing experience from Tesla and we
are solving pragmatic real-world problems from day one.

We are looking folks with computer vision experience to join our small team at
a promising early stage endeavor. www.overview.ai

Contact chris@overview.ai

------
sterban
Alkami | Dallas, Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite | C# Developer | SRE | Senior
Developer | API Product Manager

We enable financial institutions to outsmart, not outspend, the Megabanks by
delivering the nation’s most successful cloud-based digital banking platform.
The Alkami Platform humanizes digital banking so both you and your users
confidently grow by adapting quickly and building a thriving digital
community.

[https://www.alkami.com/careers/](https://www.alkami.com/careers/)

Email: sterban@alkami.com

Tech Stack: AWS - .Net - Vue.js - Redis - Python

------
tangential
Arctan, Inc. | Arlington, VA (DC) | Onsite | Full-Time | Interns

We are a small algorithmic research and development firm. Our work involves
interesting and important challenges in game design, game theory, information
theory, communications, and pattern recognition.

We offer a high degree of responsibility, autonomy, and control over your
projects.

We have current full-time openings for (a) developers, (b) MA/PhDs with strong
mathematical backgrounds. Intern/co-op are welcome.

Contact information is on our website (see profile). You will receive a fast
response from myself or one of our researchers.

------
tehansen
Pear Deck | Full Time | REMOTE | Iowa City, IA |
[https://www.peardeck.com](https://www.peardeck.com)

Hiring for:

\- Senior Software Engineer

We help teachers engage every student every day. We are growing fast and are
looking for experienced people to help us scale and build our product. The
stack is primarily JS based and most of our systems run on GCP (k8s).

Please reach out to me directly at thomas@peardeck.com or via our open
position posts at [https://peardeck.com/careers](https://peardeck.com/careers)

------
kjajodia
Bengaluru | Full time | Backend, Frontend, Big data, data science

Draup is hiring for various positions in Backend, Big Data, Machine Learning
and Front end teams

If you love solving problems, learning new technologies, taking on difficult
challenges, finding creative solutions, and are interested in taking up a job
that excites you to go to work every morning then click on the link below or
drop me a mail with your cv at hr(at)draup.com

For more information visit -
[https://draup.com/careers/](https://draup.com/careers/)

------
menloschool
Menlo School | Atherton, CA | ONSITE, Full-Time |
[https://www.menloschool.org](https://www.menloschool.org)

Who are we?

Menlo School was founded in 1915 and is one of the top independent schools in
the country. We enroll just under 800 students in grades 6-12 and strive to
offer them a safe environment where learning is engaging and fun. Menlo's
campus is located in the heart of Silicon Valley, close to Caltrain, Stanford,
and downtown Menlo Park. Our 8-person technology team is made up of smart and
friendly individuals who are all experts in their field. We pride ourselves in
being an inclusive workplace and offer true work/life balance to our
employees.

Who are we looking for?

We're currently searching for a Senior Web Engineer who will maintain and
continue to build out our homegrown information systems that improve the lives
of students, teachers, parents, and alumni. This is an ideal role for a
creative web generalist who loves autonomy, cares deeply about the user
experience, and is comfortable working on the frontend (HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
jQuery, React) as well as the backend (object oriented PHP, MySQL, REST APIs).
There's no teaching required for this position and Menlo invests heavily in
your professional growth.

What's in it for you?

Your own private office (with a door for when you'd like to focus),
flexibility on gear and software that makes you productive, competitive
salary, generous retirement contributions (9% of salary + 3% match), generous
time off and flexible work hours, free lunch while school is in session, a
comprehensive benefits package, an on-campus child care center, fulfilling
projects that have an immediate impact, opportunities for professional growth,
no whiteboard coding, and much more.

Interested?

To apply or learn more, please see our job posting at
[https://www.menloschool.org/employment-
openings.php?p=job%2F...](https://www.menloschool.org/employment-
openings.php?p=job%2Fo4Shafw7). Make sure to submit a cover letter which
includes descriptions of 2-3 projects you worked on and links to some code
samples.

Any questions? Email Gabe at gabe@menloschool.org

------
sharma_pradeep
Invide | Data Scientist | Remote

Invide | Senior Frontend Developer | Remote

Invide | Senior Backend Developer : Javascript | Remote

 __Apply at
__[https://www.invidelabs.com/developer.html](https://www.invidelabs.com/developer.html)

 __Invitation Code: __HNews

 __About Invide __

Invide, world 's first accelerator for developers has been helping out
developers to grow. Invide started in 2016 as a highly curated invite-only
community of developers with strict selection philosophy with 1.2% acceptance
rate brings focus on talent and breaks location barriers.

~~~
sharma_pradeep
If you face any difficulty with application, please feel free to respond here
or email us at: help at domain

------
keechongtan
WorldRemit | Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer | London, UK | VISA

WorldRemit is a Fintech company changing the way people send money abroad.
WorldRemit has grown on average by 50% year on year and is now processing over
£3bn of remittances on an annualised basis. We have raised c.$370 million in
funding, currently employ over 800 employees and have offices in London, USA,
Philippines, Poland, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, Japan, Hong Kong and
other locations.

As a Machine Learning Engineer, you will be working alongside our product data
scientists and data engineers to help apply machine learning throughout the
business. We believe data and machine learning is key to help us provide an
excellent customer experience. From offering dynamic user journeys to helping
to automate manual decisions, there is a machine-learning gap at virtually
every level of our organisation. You will work on the process end to end, from
understanding the business problem to analysing datasets and finally putting a
Machine Learning system in production. Projects you could work on: fraud
prevention, anti-money laundering, marketing optimisation and attribution,
customer churn prediction and retention, time-series forecasting, pricing and
customer service automation.

Machine Learning Engineer: [https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1758...](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1758355)

As a (full stack) Data Engineer, you will be responsible for working on the
data structure and pipelines, including designing and architecting many of its
components. You will be working alongside our analysts, data scientists,
machine learning engineers amongst other stakeholders to identify and
implement the best possible solutions for our analytical data needs. We are
looking for engineers with experience in Python and SQL, and extensive work
around large complex datasets.

Data Engineer: [https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1535...](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1535337)

TECHNOLOGIES: sklearn, lightgbm, SQL, python, AWS, Redshift, Kafka,
Hadoop/Hive/Presto/Spark, Docker, pandas

------
tierra-co
Tierra (tierra.co) | Software Engineer | San Francisco/Mexico City |
Onsite/Remote | Full-time

Imagine having all your day-to-day decisions dictated by a simple question –
“Am I putting myself in danger? ” And then not having any real way to answer
that question. Countries like Mexico are experiencing an unprecedented wave of
crime and violence.

Both the financial and human cost are real:

• 530 billion USD get spent in LATAM on safety and security; 9.4% of Mexico’s
GDP

• ~6% of gross revenues for companies is spent on safety/crime prevention

• 8 people go missing per day in Mexico

• 40% of people have changed their habits due to safety concerns

At Tierra, we are working to empower those who are most at risk with the data
to make their day-to-day lives safer. We are a team of previously successful
entrepreneurs (Twitter, Google, Stripe) based in San Francisco working closely
with both governments and corporations in Latin America to pool data and make
it actionable.

We work with very large data sets that drive us to constantly improve our
technical skills (ever tried to render 1 million data points on a Google map
and suggest safe routes?)

We strongly believe (and have begun to prove) that it’s possible to make a
real difference by applying technology to a problem that affects hundreds of
millions of people on a daily basis. All of us feel a sense of urgency and
passion to make the world a little safer.

Want to come join and make a difference? Get in touch: jobs@tierra.co

Full stack engineering position. Our current stack includes Node, Python 3,
AWS, Docker, PostgresSQL, PostGIS, GraphQL, React and React Native, Auth0,
Jest, Google Maps, various deployment and migration tools, and more. It’s fun,
it’s modern, and we’re still forming our business so we’re open to change –
which you can help lead. You can help choose approaches in how we store data,
access it, what technologies to use, how they should be implemented, how
clients behave, and lots more.

Distributed – some of us spend time together in SF/Mexico City on a flexible
basis. Market compensation (both equity and cash). We are well funded. Female-
led. Truly diverse and inclusive team.

------
themarex
rideOS | Berlin | Full-time | ONSITE

We're looking for a backend generalist who is excited to put on multiple hats
to work in a startup environment. One day you could be meeting with our
partners across Germany, another day you could be building advanced, scalable
mapping and transportation-related applications to support thousands of
vehicles and hundreds of thousand of QPS. You're both a talented engineer and
a people person who has a contagious passion for our product!

As part of a high-growth startup, you will also have the opportunity to
collaborate closely with company product leaders, partners, and non-
engineering parts of the business. Every member of our organization plays a
critical role in shaping the future of our services, team, and culture.

rideOS is a technology company in San Francisco/Berlin that is building a
software platform to accelerate the safe, global roll-out of next-gen
transport. Our team consists of highly accomplished and experienced folks
whose achievements include co-inventing the iPhone, powering Tesla's Autopilot
maps, and helping to start Uber’s mapping and self driving vehicle divisions.
We are Series-B funded, backed by Sequoia Capital and Next47.

More information at
[https://jobs.lever.co/rideos/781d60db-b6ef-4293-9434-e9778cd...](https://jobs.lever.co/rideos/781d60db-b6ef-4293-9434-e9778cdf708a)
or write me an E-Mail at patrick@rideos.ai

------
davidkell
Gyana | London | Onsite | Full-time

Gyana is a technology for doing data science, the way it was meant to be done.

Imagine the child of Notion, Excel and Tableau, with the capacity to analyse a
billions rows on your laptop.

We are looking for engineering roles in frontend, backend and data science.

Tech stack is Electron, Typescript, React, Python, C++, Kubernetes.

Passion for data science and design goes a long way.

More information
[https://angel.co/company/gyana/jobs](https://angel.co/company/gyana/jobs)

I’m the CTO - feel free to email me at david.kell@gyana.co.uk

------
phillryu
Heads Up! party game for iPhone | iOS developer | Remote | US timezones

Work on a game your friends and family love playing and have a huge impact on
a tiny team (4 people) responsible for a super popular game. Heads Up! has
been a top paid app for 5 years straight and we’re looking for someone great
to work with on it full time for its next 5 years.

More info and email to apply here:
[https://paper.dropbox.com/doc/4wwVXRJndzBBBTXoSQPvN](https://paper.dropbox.com/doc/4wwVXRJndzBBBTXoSQPvN)

------
lionpixel
MRM//McCann | Deep Learning Expert | ONSITE or REMOTE | FREELANCE for 6 month
| Frankfurt am Main, Germany

Together with our client we're building the first ever sign language
controlled interactive kiosk. We're are looking for an experienced deep
learning expert with knowledge in processing temporal human keypoints and
building robust ML models.

If you're available from now on for the next 6 month and are interessted in
helping us realzing this challenging project then please write to us:
creative_technology@mrm-mccann.de

------
quasardb
QuasarDB | C++ Developer | Paris, NYC, and Remote

We are the makers of a high-performance distributed timeseries database and we
have very exciting use cases in financial markets and transportation.

We are looking for a C++ developer to join the core R&D team. You will
contribute to the development in the product.

Technical environment: C++ 17, Git, Teamcity

email: jobs@quasardb.net More information here:
[https://quasardb.net/careers/](https://quasardb.net/careers/)

------
exdsq
Edplus | Software Engineer (React) | Onsite | Oxford, UK

I work for Edplus, a funded Oxford University spin-out in the EdTech space.
We're currently looking for a react engineer to work on a mixture of native
and web apps. Knowledge of backend development would be beneficial to the
point that you can write SQL/API end points to take data back and forward
through the stack, although the focus would be on frontend development. If
you're interested send me an email [ed] [at] [edplus] [.] [io] and I can chat
about it.

------
mafellows
Broadway Lab | Bozeman, MT | Remote OK |
[https://broadwaylab.com](https://broadwaylab.com)

We're a consulting company looking to hire on a full time developer for one of
our clients, a B2C online tournament provider.

We're looking for someone VERY strong with AWS who could champion a project of
leveraging other AWS services and improving the overall system architecture.

Knowledge of .NET MVC is also crucial.

Bonus points if you have some front-end skills, but this is definitely more of
a back-end centric role.

Contact: michael@broadwaylab.com

------
rarrrrrr
RiskGenius | Kansas City Area | Full-time | Senior Python / SQL Backend
Engineer |
[https://riskgenius.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35](https://riskgenius.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35)

RiskGenius is solving the hardest problems in insurtech by employing
artificial intelligence to transform a $7 trillion sector. We provide
insurance carriers and brokers bleeding-edge policy language AI that can save
them millions of hours and billions of dollars. And the industry is taking
notice - we now serve some of the largest carriers and brokers in the world.

We are looking for a senior Python/PostgreSQL developer to help us combine the
output of our data science team in Oklahoma City and the front end team here
in KC. This job is more than coding, it's ownership of a very important part
of our stack. This job is essential to the success of the RiskGenius platform.

This role is based out of our headquarters in beautiful Overland Park, Kansas
(a suburb of Kansas City).

This is an architect-level role with substantial autonomy, discretion and
responsibility. e.g.:

\- Designing and implementing a web service layer in Python to supply all the
data to our shiny new frontend

\- Building the database to sit underneath this service layer

\- Working with data science to agree to an interface between their work
product and the service running above Packaging data science Python modules as
web services

What We Offer

\- Equity in RiskGenius

\- Discretionary bonuses based on company performance

\- Competitive salary

\- Comprehensive health and dental insurance for you and your dependents

\- Help in building up your retirement savings by happily matching your
contributions each month

\- Open vacation policy and flexible holidays so you can take time off when
you need to

\- Paid parental leave to let you spend valuable time with your loved ones

\- Fun. We’re a close-knit company that actually likes doing things together
(like drinking beer, playing pool and dressing up like storm troopers . . . or
Jedi, although not necessarily all at the same time)

------
mspiron
Billtrust | Lawrenceville (NJ), Denver and Boulder (CO) | Onsite |
[https://www.billtrust.com](https://www.billtrust.com)

Billtrust helps businesses accelerate invoice-to-cash. We provide a flexible,
automated, cloud-based product portfolio that speeds cash application through
tailored invoice delivery, secure multi-channel payment enablement, and
intelligent matching and payment posting. Backed by Goldman Sachs, Riverwood
Capital & Bain Capital, our platforms process $15B+ annually and help
companies like Kraft Foods, New Balance Athletics, and Ferguson Enterprises
get paid faster and more efficiently.

To learn more about our engineering culture & values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust](https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust)

Current open positions: * Application Security Architect (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Associate Scrum Master (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Associate Software Developer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Associate Software Developer - Java/Backend (Boulder, CO)

* DevOps Engineer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Lead Data Engineer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Product Owner (Denver, CO)

* Senior Software Developer - Java/Backend (Boulder, CO)

* Software Developer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Test Automation Engineer (Lawrenceville, NJ or Denver, CO)

Tech Stack Across our product portfolio we leverage a variety of languages,
frameworks and tooling though much of code is written in C#/.NET Core 2.x and
Angular 6+ for the frontend on the newer products. Many databases to store our
200TB+ of production data including MySQL, SQL Server, MongoDB, DynamoDB &
RDS. We have some monolithic applications though new products & platforms are
built using microservices running Docker containers on AWS ECS with some
footprint in Azure. We leverage many AWS services – Lambda, CloudWatch, S3,
EC2, Route53, IAM, SQS, SNS and more. We also use Terraform for configuring
infrastructure, Jenkins for CI, and Git/GitLab for source code.

Apply at billtrust.com/careers or reach out directly to Marc Spiron (Lead
Talent Acquisition Partner) at mspiron@billtrust.com.

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time / Full stack
Developer (mostly Python / Django) | ONSITE (some remote work possible)

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) we would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, DevOps Engineer, QA Engineer, QA
Lead / Release Manager, Product Manager | Charlotte, NC OR Santa Clara, CA |
Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
QA engineers, data scientists, data engineers and more. Job openings can be
filled in Santa Clara or Charlotte, NC.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom)

Everyone complains that our healthcare system is inefficient and costly. If
the idea of working with smart people to actually solve the problem and make
it significantly better for our future generations seems worth your time,
reach out to me directly at sanjeev.a@leantaas.com and I'll put you in touch
with the right hiring manager.

We're a Series C funded healthcare tech company based in Silicon Valley
obsessed about making our hospitals more efficient with data science and
machine learning. 65+ healthcare organizations including the likes of
Stanford, Duke, NYP, Dignity, Memorial Sloan Kettering, Tenet and more rely on
our products to lower patient wait times, improve staff satisfaction and
overall financial performance.

Our team includes successful entrepreneurs, engineers, product managers and
data scientists from Google, LinkedIn, Apple, Symantec MIT, Stanford, UC
Berkeley, Google, McKinsey, and more. We've raised $55 million to date from
top tier VCs in Silicon Valley. CBInsights recently named us among the top 100
AI companies in the world.

On the data engineering side, our stack is Airflow/Python. On the web services
side, our stack is Java/Play and Angular 2/Typescript. There's also a
Python/Flask product. We're fully cloud hosted on AWS and leverage modern
tooling and automation to produce high quality code - and we ship every week!

Our vision is to build an "Air Traffic Control" for hospitals - a centralized
command and control center that routes the right information to the right
department as patients flow through the system - if we get that right, we'll
be able to significantly make our hospitals more efficient and eliminate
waiting and wastage and solve the problem once and for all.

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a successful start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with a key emphasis on personal development. Our culture is driven by respect,
transparency, collaboration and direct feedback. We love lean, iterative
improvements, and success is measured by the value we create for our users.

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Data | Remote

Hotjar | Product Designer | Remote

Hotjar | Product Manager | Remote

[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
strangelove026
Sema4 | New York City, NY | Onsite | Full Time \- DevOps Engineer

My team at Sema4, a Mount Sinai company, is actively searching for DevOps
(Site Reliability) Engineers for our Union Square location.

Sema4 creates software for patients and providers to better track Oncological
and Reproductive health which means your efforts contribute towards helping
others.

If you are passionate about LEARNING (first and foremost) Docker, Kubernetes,
CI-CD, IaC, AWS/GCP and automation send me a message at your convenience at
sean.turner@sema4.com

------
dm7
WGAMES | Senior Unity Developer | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE | VISA

WGAMES is a mobile games startup looking for Senior Unity/C# Engineer to
develop core frameworks our current and future titles use.

We are looking for people with experience shipping games and apps on mobile
platforms, declarative frameworks such as React and solid CS backgrounds.

Please apply here:
[https://wgames.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=48](https://wgames.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=48)

------
karim79
Nekkra UG | Senior full-stack | Berlin, Germany | Onsite & Remote |
[https://kraken.io](https://kraken.io)

Javascript expert, TDD, SaaS, experience in HTTP API development. Nice-to-
haves: GCP, Vulkan, Vert.x, Vue.js, image processing, computer vision.

Work with a small and highly engaged team in the heart of Berlin, on our
flagship product as well as three verticals currently in the works (apply for
details). Part and full-time arrangements possible.

Apply: admin@kraken.io

------
ppk7
MixDice - Crypto Games | REMOTE | Full-time

\- React.js Engineer - (React.js, Typescript, Node.js, MongoDB, Crypto)

\- Marketing Manager - (Crypto marketing experience, Google analytics, PPC,
SEO)

Want to help build games with cryptocurrency? We are developing super fun
games with bitcoin, and other cryptocurrencies at the heart of the experience.
We are looking for a talented developer and marketer who can help build and
market our vision. You will even get paid in cryptocurrency! We are strong
believers in Blockchain.

Apply: info@mixdice.com

------
rhsimplex
corrux | Munich, Germany | ONSITE | INTERN |
[https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)

[https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers)

Work and grow in an environment driven by ownership, execution and innovation!
corrux is a young startup serving the complex digitalization needs of users in
the civil construction space. We specialize in analytics and failure
prediction for heavy civil equipment, from excavators to tunnel borers.

We connect custom hardware to construction assets and ingest data in real-
time, displaying it alongside data from OEM-provided APIs to give the site
manager a fleet-wide OEM-agnostic overview of their fleet.

We're currently hiring the following full-time positions:

\- Backend Python/Devops developer (mid to senior level)

\- Data Analyst (junior to mid level)

And the following intern or working student positions:

\- Hardware Development Intern

\- Analytics & Backend Intern

Apply here [https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers) or email me
directly, ryan at corrux.io

You can read about what to expect in our hiring process here:
[https://medium.com/corrux/making-a-fair-technical-hiring-
cha...](https://medium.com/corrux/making-a-fair-technical-hiring-challenge-
aad61a437ad1)

------
amykelly
Understory Weather | Full-time | Onsite | Madison, WI | understoryweather.com

contact: amy.kelly@understoryweather.com

As Understory's Back End Engineer, you will build features, design and
implement API methods, and improve the performance and reliability of our
systems as we rapidly scale our product and organization. Although you will be
an individual contributor, you will be part of a world-class team that is
tackling unique and challenging problems that will change the way weather is
measured and forecasted throughout the world.

You'll blend open-source technology with proprietary hardware to deliver real-
time data to customers quickly and efficiently, as well as build a robust
interface between our weather stations and the web to ensure not even a single
data point is lost. You'll also archive data so that it can be accessed years
from now to lay the groundwork for the most detailed weather statistical
models ever created.

Your main role responsibilities will include: • Designing, building, and
maintaining a customer-facing API to support applications and customer
integrations • Developing efficient data processing pipelines • Working with
front end and infrastructure teams to make sure data is displayed and accessed
correctly and always available

You're exactly what we're looking for if you: • Have expertise in building
production-quality processes and applications • Have experience with Java and
Python, or other back end development tools (Node.js, Rails, etc.) • Have
experience with relational databases, PostgreSQL preferred • Have experience
with Cassandra • Are familiar with deployment and maintenance tools such as
Salt

Company details: Understory detects rain, hail, wind, and other weather events
where the risk to life and property is the greatest – directly at the earth’s
surface. Understory's ground-truth detection provides weather data that leads
the industry in resolution and fidelity, which has tremendous potential value
and application throughout the country as $485 billion of the U.S. economy
fluctuates with weather, touching industries such as insurance, agriculture,
and broadcast.

Currently, Understory is an early-stage company consisting of twenty awesome
team members and is venture backed by $20M+ in financing. Our team works hard,
but also makes time for team and family fun!

------
joman
Cerego | Engineering | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.cerego.com/](https://www.cerego.com/) We are an educational
technology company changing the way people learn. We are looking for:

Full Stack Engineer | iOS Engineer | Android Engineer

Tech stack: native iOS and Android, React/AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, AWS

Apply online at [https://cerego.workable.com/](https://cerego.workable.com/)

------
adhipg
AFK | Hyderabad, India | [https://afkagency.com](https://afkagency.com)

AFK makes innovative digital products and services for forward–thinking
brands. Some of the most recognisable brands in the world trust us to deliver
experiences that drive commercial value.

\- We're looking for front-end web programmers with expertise in either
ReactJS or Vue with a passion for building high-impact, well-performing user
experiences.

Email me at adhip.gupta (at) afkagency.com

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Frontend / Javascript Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* PHP Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyv...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* Magento Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Java, HTML5, CSS3, Angular, React, PostgreSQL, Docker, Nomad

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | Distributed Systems | Full Time | London, UK |
[https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

We're growing quickly and want smart and nice people to join our deeply
technical engineering and dev rel teams.

INFRASTRUCTURE

\- Head of Infrastructure

\- Head of Client Software

ENGINEERING

\- VP Engineering

\- Lead Distributed Systems Engineer

\- Distributed Systems Engineer

\- Site Reliability Engineer

WEB ENGINEERING

\- Lead Ruby Engineer

\- Senior Ruby Engineer

\- Senior Front-End Developer

DEV RELATIONS

\- Head of Developer Experience

\- Developer advocate

\- Technical Writer

Find our more on our careers page at
[https://www.ably.io/careers](https://www.ably.io/careers)

~~~
suyash
I don't see any Dev Rel jobs on the site. Please double check.

------
cabreraustwo
ustwo | Technology Director | New York, NY | Full-Time | Visas welcomed |
ustwo.com

At ustwo, we design and build digital experiences for our clients. Our
products span across mobile and web, as well as immersive technologies such as
AR / VR, all the way to wearables and IoT devices. Our technology team engages
in full production builds, as well as functioning as creative technologists,
strategists, and architects in the conceptual stages of projects.

We are looking for a Technology Director to join the leadership team in our
New York studio. As the Technology Director, you will be responsible for the
overarching technology leadership, well-being and development of our tech team
of 10. This role will sit on the New York leadership team, collaborating
closely with all disciplines and the Managing Director to drive future
innovation and improvements, as well as driving the overarching business
impact in the studio. It will then be your responsibility to translate the
studio strategy into tangible practices and capabilities for the technology
team.

Apply here: [https://www.ustwo.com/join-us/jobs/4220436002-technology-
dir...](https://www.ustwo.com/join-us/jobs/4220436002-technology-director)

------
alchemistmax
Do you love to build software but miss having an impact on the physical world?
We’re hiring for ML and general software engineering (and hardware/EE) to do
just that! Come join us to build world-changing tech (and play with some cool
drones). -->
[https://www.epirussystems.com/careers](https://www.epirussystems.com/careers)

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes Elixir, C#/.NET, TypeScript/(Node.js and React),
Azure, Kong, K8s, Docker, Mongo and many more interesting and leading-edge
technologies. Essential to us is a friendly and collaborative working
environment which fosters a constructive and open discussion culture, while
working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our needs. Within smapiot
everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our experienced
architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general tech
discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-
for-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-for-next-gen-
distributed-web-smapiot).

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA | ONSITE OR REMOTE

EmailOctopus was created in 2014 by two brothers. Today, we’re a small but
mighty team on a mission to make email marketing easier and more affordable.

We're looking for talented devs who can write PHP and Symfony/Laravel. We're
also (desperately!) looking for experts in big data.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

~~~
pluc
I'm a PHP guy with 20 years of experience and Big Data skills who emailed you
after your July post, and after you posted in June 2017 as well and never
heard back.

------
tomassimkus
iGeolise | Scala developers, DevOps | REMOTE, Full-Time |
[https://www.traveltimeplatform.com/](https://www.traveltimeplatform.com/)

iGeolise, Ltd. is a UK company responsible for the TravelTime Search API. It
allows people to search geo data by travel time. We have 12 full-time
employees in UK, Lithuania, Poland, Netherlands & return over a billion
requests each month for over 100 clients worldwide.

Our Search API clients can rank and sort thousands of locations by travel time
for their users. For example, when compared to traditional ‘as the crow flies’
radius search, the TravelTime Search API shows you points of interest that are
actually reachable within a 45 minute travel time using various modes of
transport. Demo of our API:
[https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/](https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/)

Our stack: Scala, Scalaz, Shapeless, Akka, Play, Ansible, ...

Open roles:

* DevOps; * R&D;

More details about roles and apply through:
[https://igeolise.recruitee.com](https://igeolise.recruitee.com)

------
leeeeenaaa
New Delhi/Bengaluru | Full time | Backend, Frontend, Data Science, DevOps

Atlan, data democratization company (Technology Pioneer by the World Economic
Forum) is hiring across engineering roles!

If data and technology excite you, this will be a perfect match for you. You
can be the force behind the next human revolutions! Reach out to the team on
work@atlan.com

For more information: [https://atlan.com/](https://atlan.com/)

------
jordanlowe
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite & Remote |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com) Iterable is the growth marketing
platform that enables brands to create, execute and optimize campaigns to
power world-class customer engagement across email, push, SMS, in-app and more
with unparalleled data flexibility. We are an integrated, cross-channel
solution — Iterable is built for marketers, trusted by engineers, and designed
with intelligence. Learn more about our Engineering culture and interview
process here: [https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-
work](https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-work)

Here are our open roles:

\- Product Manager:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1761632](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1761632)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Product Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Software Engineer - Backend
Engineer:[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683622](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683622)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683679](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683679)

\- Backend Product Engineer -
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1754543](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1754543)

Iterable/how-we-work A public repository of documents about Engineering at
Iterable, communicating our values, teams, and processes. We hope this will be
valuable to engineers within our organization, talented engineers considering
joining us, and anyone else looking for inspiration building their own
engineering organization.

------
mashgin_steph
Mashgin | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite

We are building a self checkout kiosk using Computer Vision and Machine
Learning. Currently we have our machines deployed in cafeterias and sports
arenas all over the US. We're a 20 person startup working with Python,
Pytorch, Node.js, & Vue.js

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/mashgin](https://jobs.lever.co/mashgin)

------
esher
fortrabbit | DevOps Engineer | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA

fortrabbit is PHP as a Service — cloud hosting dedicated for a modern PHP.
More dev, less ops for web designers, startups and digital agencies.
fortrabbit is a small and fine bootstrapped company located in Berlin
Kreuzberg. If you've ever wondered what it’s like to build and grow services
for yourself, this is the place. We use our own services every day to be more
productive in our work. We take work seriously and expect each person to be
self motivated. You will join the small team in an important position. Check:
[https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/system-
engineer](https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/system-engineer) for more

Tech stack: AWS (EC2, VPC, IAM, S3, ELB, EBS), Linux, LXC, Docker, Linux
(Ubuntu), Apache, HAproxy, NGNIX, Kubernetes, FPM, GoLang, PHP, Laravel,

[https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/system-
engineer/c/new](https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/system-engineer/c/new) or
fl@fortrabbit.com

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Senior Front-end Engineer
| Berlin, Germany | Full-time | VISA | ONSITE | Logistics / Supply Chain

Our Frontend: Angular 6, NgRx, Material, Karma/Jasmine, AWS S3/CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-
engineer/](https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-engineer/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite (and some Remote), Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/) We are
building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For allrounders.
      - Manual and Automation Test Engineer (f/m): For people with proven experience in Quality Assurance testing methodologies.
      - Platform engineer in Japan (f/m): Job listing not ready yet but do ask!
      - Technical Product Manager (f/m): For tech-focused product managers with interest in InsurTech.
    

PS: We are just starting operations in Japan, so if you speak Japanese that's
a strong plus!

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer,
Designer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
CadreRE
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers |

We are a well-funded startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the
intersection of technology and investing. Our mission is to provide direct
access to the world’s best investments. We are building the digital stock
market for the once exclusive Commercial Real estate industry.

[https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers)

------
jrudolph
meshcloud | Frankfurt, Germany | Onsite & Remote |
[https://meshcloud.io](https://meshcloud.io)

Meshcloud helps some of the largest enterprises in the world manage thousands
of AWS Accounts, Azure Subscriptions and GCP Projects using our multi-cloud
management platform. We automate IAM, administrative processes & security
policies so that DevOps Teams can enjoy private & public clouds without
obstructions.

Our open positions and tech stacks:

* Junior/Senior Fullstack Engineer: any of Kotlin, Spring, Angular, TypeScript, RavenDB, dhall, ansible, terraform

* Cloud Architect: AWS, GCP, Azure, Kubernetes, OpenShift, OpenStack, Cloud Foundry

Company page on Stackoverflow Careers:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/meshcloud-
gmbh](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/meshcloud-gmbh)

We're a bootstrapped team of 6 full-time engineers and growing fast, so our
positions come with great growth opportunities. Remote candidates should have
previous remote work experience. I'm hiring for my team, so get in touch
directly at jrudolph@meshcloud.io.

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers) accuRx’s
mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and their
healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and caregivers
happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations. We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at
the beginning of 2018, to now being in over 2,300 practices that send over
47,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Check out the news about our recent series A here:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/)

Over the next 12 months we’re growing our practice base in the UK and rolling
out exciting new products to enable the future of primary care.

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
jarfa
OkCupid | New York, NY | multiple roles | FULL TIME | ONSITE |VISA - currently
hiring for data, ios, android, web, backend, and payments engineers

Statistically speaking, odds are that someone you know has found a date on
OkCupid (seriously, just ask around). And that doesn’t happen by chance. We’re
dedicated to “connecting” people, and we work hard to make OkCupid the
irreverent, yet reliable service you’ve come to know.

------
pplonski86
MLJAR | Łapy, Białystok, Poland or remote | full stack | at least 50% time |
[https://mljar.com](https://mljar.com)

We are building tool for data analysis without coding.

Looking for full stack developer (python, django, channels, celery, redis,
postgres, react, plotlyjs) to join us. My email is piotr at mljar.com

------
sgurnick
University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA) Library | DevOps/DevSupport
Engineer | Los Angeles, CA| Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://ucla.in/2yb3TtA](https://ucla.in/2yb3TtA)

The UCLA Library has an opening for a DevOps/DevSupport Engineer to be a part
of our Digital Initiatives and Information Technology (DIIT) team. You are a
technical professional with advanced knowledge in the field of Linux systems
administration and will serve as a technical contact for the Library's
software development teams and applications. You will work as part of a team,
collaborating with project managers, developers, and engineers, to architect
systems, design roadmaps, and create automated workflows taking an application
from development to production status. You will take a lead role in helping
teams within DIIT adopt a DevOps culture to better standardize and automate
infrastructure provisioning and application deployment.

You are comfortable operating with minimal supervision and take ownership of
projects. You value documenting processes to ensure tasks are reproducible.
You are capable of resolving complex issues where analysis of situations or
data requires in-depth evaluation of a variety of environmental factors. You
respond to stakeholders with tact, using innovative resources to research
solutions. You will be one of DIIT's technical contacts with campus
Information Technology Services, and you occasionally train fellow DIIT staff
on system configuration procedures.

System administration and development efforts take place within Red Hat
Enterprise Linux environments split among physical servers, VMWare, and Amazon
Web Services. Our teams use distributed version control (Git), configuration
management tools (Ansible), containers (Docker), and continuous
integration/delivery pipelines (Jenkins, Travis) to deploy software releases
and ensure stable environments. System and service monitoring utilities
(Nagios, StatusCake) and centralized logging platforms provide mechanisms to
notify operations and developer teams of server and application health.

We will consider full-time remote applicants authorized to work in the United
States and who are able to travel to the UCLA campus at least once per
academic quarter (~3 months).

Applications accepted here: [https://ucla.in/2yb3TtA](https://ucla.in/2yb3TtA)
until August 16 2019.

------
hakusports
haku | Software Engineer (Ruby on Rails) | Miami, FL | ONSITE |
[https://www.hakuapp.com](https://www.hakuapp.com)

haku enables event organizers of all sizes with powerful tools to plan,
organize, promote, and execute their events. Our customers include
professional sports teams and organizers of some of the most popular
marathon/race events in the world.

We are looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers that are proficient in
all aspects of web development (front-end, back-end, javascript, sql, etc…).
Our stack runs on AWS and you’ll have opportunities to work with other cloud
technologies and services (lambda, dynamoDB, EMR, etc...) as we scale and
grow. We are a small team and your work and contributions will have a direct
impact on the products and services used by our customers. We value
individuals that have a strong work ethic, passion for their craft, and a
desire to continuously learn and improve.

Apply here: [https://bit.ly/2DOjKSw](https://bit.ly/2DOjKSw)

------
kerv
SOLV3D [[https://solv3d.com](https://solv3d.com)] | Senior Data Scientist /
Developer | Calgary, AB, Canada | Full-time | ONSITE preferred, however REMOTE
(Canada) also welcome

We’re looking for a Senior Data Scientist/Developer to assist with the
enhancement and expansion of SOLV3D’s leading Software as a Service (SaaS)
applications. Within this role, the individual will be required to apply their
experience and expertise in providing input to SOLV3D’s software development
team in the design, development, testing and maintenance stages of software
development. This position involves design and implementation of a new machine
learning based module for our SOLV3D engine application.

Minimum qualifications:

* 6+ years of experience collaborating and working on software development projects * Bachelor’s Degree or higher in computer science/applied mathematics/GIS-related or relevant field * Solid track record of managing and delivering enterprise or start-up SaaS applications * Experience working on all levels of the technology stack – database, business logic, frontend, testing * Knowledge and experience with Git, Python, JavaScript, MySQL/MariaDB, HTML and CSS * Experience designing and developing machine learning and deep learning systems * Experience working in an Agile environment, particularly Scrum * Experience with unit testing, integration testing and TDD * Experience working with cloud providers, particularly AWS using S3, EC2, and RDS

About SOLV3D We are a young, dynamic start-up based in in Calgary, Alberta
looking to set the geomatics software world on fire with our processing,
visualization and collaboration applications. We were founded on a need for
professional-grade point cloud processing.

Our first product, SOLV3D engine, was born of that need, and enables users to
optimize their point cloud data for effective use within their applications
and workflows. Our follow-on product, SOLV3D encompass, addressed the need for
a simple, easy-to-use, web-based viewer for geo-referenced data. It gives
users the ability to merge together a myriad of geospatial datasets. Within a
web-based environment, it enables all stakeholders to easily gain situational
awareness and work together on their projects and/or AOIs, regardless of
geographical location or level of expertise.

I am the CTO, so please send me your questions/resume with [HN] in the subject
line to kmiller at solv3d.com

~~~
simonebrunozzi
> looking to set the geomatics software world on fire with our processing,
> visualization and collaboration applications

Humble suggestion for you: when posting here, you might want to avoid
marketing jargon like that, and stick to facts. I can only speak for myself,
but it turned me away instantly.

~~~
kerv
To each their own, but thanks for your advice. Will consider it for the next
posting! Cheers

------
nagyadam2092
keylight | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.keylight.de/](https://www.keylight.de/)

keylight is a full-service partner for digital strategies and technology
implementation. We are pioneers of professional subscribers acquisitions. We
help our clients and partners to build long-lasting customer relationships,
and we love making scalable business models work, not only in our focus areas,
but also through all the stages of the IT project lifecycle.

Our customer list includes International Corporations such as Rolls Royce,
CARFAX, MAN, Fraunhofer, AEB, orderbird, Trivago and many more. What is more!
we are Zuora and Salesforce implementation partners.

We are looking for Senior Frontend Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer,
Senior Solution Architect, Senior Software Engineer. Apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/keylight-1/jobs](https://angel.co/company/keylight-1/jobs)

------
sechegaray
listo! | Software Engineers, Web Developers (Back-end, Front-end, Full-stack)
| San Jose, CA | ONSITE Hiring deck: [https://assets.listofin.com/docs/email-
hiring-deck.pdf](https://assets.listofin.com/docs/email-hiring-deck.pdf)

listo! is a VC-backed fintech company that was founded to help underbanked
families in the US achieve a brighter future by empowering them with financial
solutions.

======

At listo! we are searching for Software Engineers to join a highly talented
team with years of experience building disruptive technology solutions.

We are developing multiple internal and external tools that allow our agents
and customers to find the best financial options tailored to their needs.

The position includes individual contribution (Front-end and/or Back-end) and
code reviews. As we grow, you may be asked to head the development of new
products or teams.

Internally we use multiple languages, frameworks, and platforms: Python,
Typescript, Angular, PostgreSQL, among others and hosted in AWS and Digital
Ocean.

The best applicants will have experience in multiple personal or professional
projects and are passionate about innovation/disruption in the FinTech space,
excited by the possibility of bringing affordable financial services to
underserved communities and eager to learn and grow.

======

I've created a hiring deck here to explain more about the company and the job
description: [https://assets.listofin.com/docs/email-hiring-
deck.pdf](https://assets.listofin.com/docs/email-hiring-deck.pdf)

Or apply directly at:
[https://listofin.typeform.com/to/u8Z5IM](https://listofin.typeform.com/to/u8Z5IM)

------
cprayingmantis
nCino | Software Developer, Senior Software Developer | Wilmington, NC |
ONSITE | Full-Time | [https://www.ncino.com/](https://www.ncino.com/)

nCino is the worldwide leader in cloud banking and we just passed our $1
Billion valuation mark which means we're officially in unicorn status and
we're not slowing down our growth! To continue growing, nCino is looking for
stand out developers and senior developers to help us continue to innovate.

I work with nCino's artificial intelligence and machine learning team, nCino
IQ (nIQ) and we're specifically looking for talented devs. This is an exciting
opportunity as the nIQ team works across Salesforce and AWS to leverage all
kinds of data that our users produce. This allows our team to create workflows
to automate conventional processes while improving data accuracy with daily
tasks such as input of business tax returns. You can check out one of our
products we're currently working on here: [https://www.ncino.com/ncino-
iq/](https://www.ncino.com/ncino-iq/)

We are looking for developers who have experience with building awesome
applications that help their users have a better day. We're particularly
interested in anyone who has experience with building a large data lake
architecture on AWS or anyone who has experience with: Python, Typescript,
Angular, AWS Services (lambda, dynamo, the usual suspects), and Salesforce.

If you want to talk about the positions available and learn more about what we
do on the nIQ team feel free to reach out to me here:

let email = window.atob("Y2hyaXNwcmF5aW5nbWFudGlzQGdtYWlsLmNvbQ==")

Link to our official job listings here: [https://www.ncino.com/culture-
careers/job-openings](https://www.ncino.com/culture-careers/job-openings)

------
denne
Senior Java Developer | InnoGames
[https://www.innogames.com](https://www.innogames.com) | Hamburg, Germany |
Full Time | Onsite

InnoGames, based in Hamburg, is one of the leading developers and publishers
of online games with more than 200 million registered players around the
world. Currently, more than 400 people from 30 nations are working in the
Hamburg-based headquarters.

Your mission:

    
    
        - Develop features shared across our game backends
        - Improve performance-critical components, increase the robustness and scalability of our software
        - Improve our libraries and backend services with your knowledge of software architecture and high-quality code
        - Maintain and extend our development tools and environment
    

Your Profile:

    
    
        - Several years of experience in object-oriented programming in Java with Spring Boot and the Akka framework
        - Software development with Spring, the UNIX command line and profound knowledge of SQL, GIT, and Continuous Delivery
        - Solid experience in using various methods in software design and strong belief in automated testing to guarantee and improve code quality in compliance with the company standards
        - Being a backend geek, you also sometimes like to switch to the frontend side with Angular, C# and Unity
        - Good English language and overall communication skills
        - Proactive and motivated individual with a willingness to learn
    

Personal note:

I as a software developer myself was initially rather critical about taking a
position at a gaming company due to stories of crunch time and low pay, but my
experience has been very positive in both regards at InnoGames: Crunch time
does not really apply to a mobile gaming company (very few hard deadlines),
and especially not to our team, as it is not a game team; and I was offered a
better compensation package than what I had initially asked for. The workflow
and processes in the team are driven by ourselves, and the two worlds of the
job between creating and maintaining software on one side and providing
support to game teams on the other are challenging in a very positive way and
provide a lot of variety.

We have several open tech positions but this one is directly in my team so
feel free to shoot me any questions about the position at dennis dot neufeld
at innogames dot com

Link: [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3LZ4zkwc](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3LZ4zkwc)

Other open positions:
[https://www.innogames.com/career/](https://www.innogames.com/career/)

------
takein
TakeIn | Irvine, CA | Onsite or Remote | Vuejs frontend developer | TakeIn.com

At TakeIn, we are building consumer apps, web and flutter, to find fresh local
foods.

\- Candidate will develop core front-end components for fast, scalable web
applications using Vuejs and related frameworks like Vuex, Nuxt etc.

\- Have experience with Firebase (Authentication and Firestore)

Appy: Email to jobs@takein.com

------
nderjung
Lancaster University | Senior Research Associate/Research Associate:
Collaborative Technologies in Underwater Robotics and Computer Vision |
Lancaster, UK | Onsite

A research position is available to work on an exciting, cross-disciplinary
million pound project with a team of industrial partners (including QinetiQ,
Nuvia, Bristol Maritime Robotics Ltd and Fortis Mechanical Design Ltd) funded
by Innovate UK to investigate and develop next generation autonomous robotic
systems that will operate in hazardous underwater environment with little
direct human involvement. The research challenges include development of the
situation awareness using tactile and passive EO sensors, navigation using
sonar SLAM and decision making with elements of autonomy and objects
recognition in challenging environments from sonar images using newly
developed transparent/interpretable deep learning for advanced computer
vision. Simulations will be performed using ROS and programming will be with
Python (C or Matlab may also be considered for some developmental steps, but
the expertise with Python and ROS is critically important).

In the project you will collaborate with an experienced team of industrial
experts and will be performing challenging research tasks leading to the
implementation of advanced algorithms on software (Python), testing and
validating the results in simulation (in ROS) and ultimately on laboratory
scale mobile robots (unmanned ground based vehicles). The results will be
integrated in systems with industrial significance and national importance.

You will be an expert in the area of mobile robotics, autonomous systems,
control and navigation with interest to SLAM and decommissioning and keen to
learn more about computer vision and transparent deep learning.

We are particularly interested in applicants who are excited by the potential
of working at the interface between disciplines.

A PhD degree (or being in a process of submission of a PhD) or equivalent in
Computer Science or Engineering or a closely-related field is required to be
eligible for this position. You will have a track record of high-quality
publications in the areas of relevance to the project and the willingness to
undertake ambitious and challenging research. For more details, please see the
detailed Job Descriptions/Person Specifications for these positions.

[https://hr-jobs.lancs.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=A2682-R](https://hr-
jobs.lancs.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=A2682-R)

------
Antwnis
Lenses.io | UI/UX Developer | London | Full-time

Lenses a leader in DataOps is looking for an ex-engineer who can now look
beyond the UI, and design excellence in the user experience.

We are a high growth startup based in London with a distributed team building
something really cool

Contact us at info@lenses.io and meet us in Old Street

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | Software Engineering | REMOTE (core hours ~UTC -6, any latitude) |
Full-time | [https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com)

strongDM is an identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to
databases and servers. We build secure, high-throughput networking systems in
Go. If you enjoy writing code that is parsimonious, correct, yet featureful --
you may enjoy coding with us. If you enjoy shipping a product that is
appreciated by a growing population of happy, paying customers every day --
you may enjoy shipping with us :)

We're a fully remote (UTC -4 to -7), but close-knit team. We have high
standards and high levels of respect for each other and our customers.

Current roles:

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Senior Software Engineer

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note: justin@strongdm.com

------
annahen
Wants to Download the Youtube and Facebook Videos instantly check <a
href="[https://youtube-download.fun/">Youtube-Download</a>](https://youtube-
download.fun/">Youtube-Download</a>)

------
chayaapthi
The Mighty | Flutter engineer, Android, iOS | Remote | Full-time

The Mighty is a digital health community created to empower and connect people
facing health challenges and disabilities.

We're building our Android app with Flutter. I'm looking for an engineer who
has released an Android / iOS app using Flutter.

You can reach me at sandeep at themighty.com

~~~
alexramva
Hi Sandeep. I’m sorry to know about your illness. I saw your post in hacker
news. I have a hearing impairment and I feel lucky. I share with you my Github
repository so you can know my coding skills and of course I love Flutter.

Bests Alex

[http://github.com/alexrvarela/](http://github.com/alexrvarela/)

------
ibains
Architect, Principal Engineer | Seed stage startup | San Francisco, Bangalore,
Gurgaon. ONSITE -

We’re building Cloud Native Dataflows on Spark and Kubernetes to replace ETL.

Need expertise in one or more of Programming Languages/Compilers, Distributed
Systems, Distributed Database Internals.

Stack is React, Scala

Contact me (Founder) raj dot bains at simpledatalabs dot com

------
cristinatode
AirportLabs | Cluj Napoca | Sysadmin, Devops, Senior Developer, Data
Scientists

AirportLabs provides SaaS solutions for the aviation industry.

Technologies used: Linux, Bash, Docker, Swarm, Kubernetes, AWS, Prometheus;
GrafanaJavaScript, Node (sau Node.js), React, PHP, Laravel, Golang; Python,
Tensorflow, keras;

Apply by sending CV at careers@airportlabs.com

------
grizzles
Shippy | Fullstack Engineer (React+Postgres+Node.js) | REMOTE | Full or Part
Time

Shippy is a company run by veteran startup operators that will be disrupting
the QA industry. We are looking for an engineer to help build the first
version of our product.

Please apply by sending an email to eric@gregarious.com.au

------
danestves
Location: Caracas, VE Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Frontend with React, JavaScript, Gatsby, WordPress (creating
themes), Firebase and using frameworks like Bootstrap, Material UI and more

Résumé/CV: [https://danestves.com](https://danestves.com)

Email: contact@danestves.com

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 8th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Product Manager

-Senior PHP Developers

-UI/UX Designers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs
(SFWish)

------
bma0614
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite At our NEW Boston Innovation Center at 101 Seaport Blvd, we're
delivering an integrated platform, award-winning products and the industry's
first artificial intelligence for the smart home.

Check out our openings and join the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

-Platform/Back-End Software Engineers

-Full Stack Engineers

-Platform Engineer (Go)

-Mobile Software Engineer (multiple Android and iOS)

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)

Technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, swift, kubernetes

Please email bobby.aragon@vivint.com

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes | Hong Kong | Onsite |
[https://www.goodnotes.com](https://www.goodnotes.com)
([https://www.goodnotes.com/](https://www.goodnotes.com/))

GoodNotes turns your iPad into digital paper. It was created from our
founder's frustration of taking readable and reusable handwritten notes on his
first iPad. We have since grown to one of the top paid iOS apps worldwide. Our
vision is to be the smart digital paper where people think, study, and work.
Short term goal is to make GoodNotes smarter and more accessible on other
platforms.

We are looking for product-minded software engineers and designer to join us
in our Hong Kong office. We don't have all the roles on our site yet but if
you are interested in hearing more, please do send us an email at
careers@goodnotes.com

\- We are looking for talents to bring our popular iOS application to other
platform like web, Android and Windows. We need help on building out the
backend infrastructure and cross platform development strategy.

\- We are psyched about the future of computing: touchscreen + keyboard + pen

\- We sponsor work visa. Come work in Hong Kong, one of the best cities in
Asia

\- You will be working with makers. Every member on the team has shipped their
own products outside of work.

\- We are bootstrapped from day one and we treat our team well. Check out our
benefits on our page.

\- We have excellent work-life balance because we trust who we hire. Optional
work-from-home Thursday and Friday.

\- We are a fun team: Tuesday Lunch Jam, Wednesday GamesNight, Annual all-
expenses-paid Offsite Trip.

\- We are frequently featured by Apple. Check us out on Apple current iPad
Mini and Pencil page: [https://www.apple.com/ipad-
mini/](https://www.apple.com/ipad-mini/) and [https://www.apple.com/apple-
pencil/](https://www.apple.com/apple-pencil/)

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/goodnotes](https://www.keyvalues.com/goodnotes) and
our career page:
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

------
dherbst
Warner Bros. Digital Labs | Android Software Engineer, iOS Engineer, Sr QA
Engineer, Software Engineer node.js | Philadelphia, PA, New York, NY | Onsite
| Full time | wbdl.com

WB Digital Labs (subsidiary of Warner Bros.) is a fast-paced, innovative
development division working to build the next generation of video-enabled
entertainment brands. We are looking at nothing less than to shape the future
of media by combining our cutting-edge technology, design, and marketing
capabilities with the world’s most beloved and iconic brands (eg. Looney Tunes
& DC Comics) to build a portfolio of next-generation multi-media entertainment
services and delight fans everywhere.

Details at the below links for each position:

Senior Software Engineer, Backend - node.js
[https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?170486BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?170486BR)

Software Engineer, Backend - node.js [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?170489BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?170489BR)

Senior Software Engineer, OTT devices - Vue.js, Angular, React
[https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?170488BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?170488BR)

Sr. Quality Assurance Engineer - Python, Selenium
[https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?170490BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?170490BR)

Sr. Software Engineer, Android - Kotlin, React
[https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?170491BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?170491BR)

Sr. Software Engineer, Android - Kotlin, React
[https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?167762BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?167762BR)

Software Engineer, Android - Kotlin, React
[https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?167765BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?167765BR)

Software Engineer, iOS - Swift, React [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?167759BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?167759BR)

------
inconshreveable
ngrok | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Remote OK | US Only |
[https://ngrok.com](https://ngrok.com)

ngrok is looking for networking and distributed systems engineers. ngrok has a
rare combination of a small team with very deep technical challenges and a
product that has massive adoption among software developers all around the
world.

Do you like . . .

    
    
      - Hard technical problems in distributed systems / network engineering?
    
      - Small companies where you have a lot of autonomy and get to wear many hats?
    
      - Building tools loved by your fellow software developers?
    
      - An extroardinary high bar for software quality, software architecture and product user experience?
    

I'm the founder, email me directly: alan at ngrok com

------
kundi
DevOps / Backend Developer

Nightwatch.io looking for a developer who possesses a solid mixture of DevOps
and back-end skills to help building and maintaining reliable back-end
systems.

[https://nightwatch.io/jobs/](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/)

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | Engineer Manager / Implementation Engineer / Frontend
Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming tool for APIs. It’s a low-code user experience
that allows anyone* to precisely instrument the data flow between their SaaS
tools. *No dev resources required.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 50+ in our London
Engineering HQ. Having increased our revenue by 4.5x in 2018 we’re growing
fast and looking for Engineering Managers to grow domain expertise and best
practise within service-specific squads. We’re small and dynamic, open to new
ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact on shaping how we grow
our team and our product.

There’s an app out there for everything but most cloud software services are
difficult to use together and doing so is very labour intensive. With our
cutting-edge platform, our users can freely hack & strategise automations that
leverage conditional logic and enterprise-class architecture.

Customers like Reddit, GitHub, Lyft & IBM are already reinventing how they
work through Tray. Help us usher in the era of automation.

Current open roles:

\- Engineering Manager (Frontend)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4382435002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4382435002)

\- Engineering Manager (Platform)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363930002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363930002)

\- Implementation Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368598002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368598002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer (Growth)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370697002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370697002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with me:
joe@tray.io

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand & Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam | Fulltime | ONSITE |
Visa/Work Permit + Relocation assistance |
[https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Senior UX/UI Designer (BKK Based): [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-
designer-bangkok](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-bangkok)

Technical Product Owner (BKK Based): [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-
product-owner-3](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-3)

Senior Web Developer (BKK based): [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-web-
developer-1](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-web-developer-1)

Senior Android Developer (BKK Based): [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-
android-developer-1](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-android-developer-1)

Senior iOS Developer (BKK Based): [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-ios-
developer-2](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-ios-developer-2)

Senior Web Developer (HCMC Based): [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-web-
developer-2](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-web-developer-2)

Senior Android Developer (HCMC Based): [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-
android-developer-2](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-android-developer-2)

Senior iOS Developer (HCMC Based): [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-ios-
developer-3](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-ios-developer-3)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
gdelente
brightwheel | San Francisco/Denver | Android Engineer | ONSITE

Brightwheel is the first mobile platform for early education. Our small mobile
team works on native iOS and Android apps that impact daily life for teachers
and parents. A passion for product and empathy for the user are key. All new
feature development is done in Kotlin, with architecture components (Room,
LiveData, ViewModel, Lifecycle). A few more libraries that we love working
with: Rx, Dagger, Retrofit, ConstraintLayout

[https://mybrightwheel.com](https://mybrightwheel.com)

If interested, contact guillaume at mybrightwheel com

------
0x174
ReadCoor | Hardware Software Engineer and Pipeline Software Engineer |
Cambridge, MA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.readcoor.com](https://www.readcoor.com) ReadCoor is a company
developing a platform for DNA sequencing in 3D tissue. We are a
multidisciplinary team of biologists, chemists, hardware and software
engineers building this technology to assist in the next leap of biological
research and discovery.

Why 3D Spatial Sequencing?

Current state of the art DNA sequencing will tell you what raw "source code"
you have. Various RNA sequencing technologies and recent single cell
techniques will give you "runtime configuration" information. These techniques
will tell you what molecules are present in a tissue, but they do not tell you
where the molecules are located.

Our sequencing technology maps their location in exquisite detail. We can, for
example tell you not just that a virus’s DNA was found in a sample, but also
allow you to view the intact tissue and see which individual cells were
infected. We apply this technology to all areas of biomedical research
including infectious disease, neuroscience, and cancer biology.

Pipeline Software Engineer

Our backend pipeline engineering role is responsible for building and scaling
out our ingestion and processing pipeline.

This pipeline uses a lot of python (numpy, scipy, skimage, pandas, dask, zarr
to name a few libraries) to process individual tissue samples which range in
size from 1-5 TB of images (and growing).

UI Developer

Our UI Developers are responsible for creating our web-facing data
visualizations and statistical tooling as well as working with the hardware
engineers and biologists to create cutting edge sequencing interfaces.

Our UI team uses JS, focusing primarily on React/Redux and Typescript.

Bioinformatics Developer

Our Bioinformatic Developers are responsible for interfacing with our
biologists, primer design, and creating bioinformatic pipelines and analyses
to support our three-dimensional spatial sequencing.

Our bioinfomatic team uses python and a suite of AWS services to facilitate

If you are not a Software Engineer, we're also hiring all sorts of scientists!

If interested, please visit [https://www.readcoor.com/job-
openings](https://www.readcoor.com/job-openings) to see our open positions.
Feel free to mention that you came from HN.

------
victorkab
Fresh off the presses, to read more about us:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truewor...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truework-
secures-12-million-series-a-to-compete-with-equifax/)

Truework | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full
time | Onsite | [https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back the control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of
deep identity verification per month and are growing fast. These transactions
are enabling billions of dollars in loan to be accepted as well as make sure
that background check are successful.

As one of the engineer at Truework you'll be working on systems that allow
critical information to be exchanged between parties. You'll make sure that
only authorized entities can access private information and enable consumers
to truly own their data and control the flow of information.

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com
or victor [at] truework.com directly

Technologies used:

\- Django

\- React (Typescript)

\- Celery

\- AWS Lambda

\- And more :-)

Truework | Integration Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back the control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of
deep identity verification per month and are growing fast. These transactions
are enabling billions of dollars in loan to be accepted as well as make sure
that background check are successful.

As one of the integration & sales engineer at Truework you'll be working on
systems that allow critical information to be exchanged between parties.
You'll make sure that only authorized entities can access private information
and enable consumers to truly own their data and control the flow of
information. You will work with various stakeholders to make sure that
consumers' integration with Truework is painless, quick and successful!

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com
or victor [at] truework.com directly

------
samidalouche
Narrative I/O | Scala Backend Engineer| New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [http://narrative.io/](http://narrative.io/)

Narrative is building the first global data marketplace. It has often been
said that data is the new currency. Unfortunately, maximizing the value of
data is often easier said than done. On one side, transacting via individual
point to point integrations carries a lot of overhead in both business
development and technical integration efforts. On the other, going through big
aggregators introduces opacity in the pricing and provenance of the data. At
Narrative, we help our customers get value from their data by building a
central auction platform to reduce the friction and tooling to increase the
transparency in this process.

We are a small, early stage team looking for great developers who want to jump
in and take major systems and user-facing features from design to launch.
Here's where we are now:

\- We are operating in Amazon Web Services. Our services are mainly deployed
on EC2 provisioned with Terraform.

\- We also heavily use other technology on AWS such as DynamoDB, S3, and RDS.

\- Our backend includes a data ingestion web service with supporting Kinesis
consumers, along with a growing array of Spark projects. It’s written mostly
in Scala, with a smattering of Python for lambda functions.

\- We sit somewhere in the middle of the “Scala as a worse Haskell” and “Scala
as a better Java” spectrum. We love functional programming and we do make use
of libraries like cats, but at the same time we heavily favor core language
features and have no intention of rewriting everything using Free Monads.

\- Our frontend is written in Typescript with Angular2 and a supporting API
running on Node, and is deployed and monitored using much the same supporting
tech as the backend.

\- Other services we use include: GitHub, CircleCI, DataDog.

Apply by sending your resume to hiring@narrative.io.

We are hiring for the backend role and are building the team with a remote-
first mindset.

\- Scala Backend Engineer:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html)

Some more useful links:

\- Find out more about Company Culture:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/culture](http://transparency.narrative.io/culture).

------
hasselg
hasselg 30 days ago [-]

PAR Government Systems Corporation | Software Engineer | Rome, NY | Ft.
Eustis, VA | Onsite | Full-time Looking for a career change where your
development skills serve a greater purpose? PAR Government Systems Corporation
(PGSC) is hiring for multiple positions but have a great opportunity at Ft.
Eustis to work with TAK power users and subject matter experts.

Don't know what TAK is? Want to see it in action?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdNy0YBfEvU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdNy0YBfEvU)

Interested? Email: gregory_hasseler@partech.com

------
rgardaphe
Qri.io - free and open-source dataset versionining software. Looking for a
designer (and soon an engineer!).

[https://qri.io/jobs/](https://qri.io/jobs/)

------
CipherTechs
CipherTechs | Blue Team Director | New York City, NY | ONSITE OR REMOTE | Full
time | [https://www.ciphertechs.com/job/blue-team-
director/](https://www.ciphertechs.com/job/blue-team-director/)

CipherTechs is seeking experienced technical leader to drive development of
established cyber security defense monitoring and management platform. The
candidate in this technical leadership position will be given autonomy to
evaluate and further develop security operations centers (SOC) coverage,
security event monitoring platform, operating procedures, data collection,
post-processing, alerting and automation. This is a management role but with
emphasis on technical leadership. Personal and communications soft skills are
required to foster and provide technical leadership to the internal teams. for
the theoretical foundation of the legal knowledge library.

Ethos of Position Lead the technical strategy and development for MSSP
monitoring and management platform. Analyse and evaluate current MSSP
monitoring deployment model. Analyse and evaluate effectiveness of current
data analysis and processing platforms. Identify, compare, select and
implement technology solutions to meet current and future needs of MSSP
services. Provide technical defensive leadership and training to the MSSP
monitoring and management teams. Keep abreast of new trends and best practices
in technology landscape and propose potential solutions to enhance efficiency
of security services. Take the initiative in thought leadership, innovation
and creativity. Work closely with other company departments – Offensive
Security, Audit/Compliance and Sales on platform development. Interface with
new and current clients to understand and develop appropriate service
offerings.

Qualifications Broad knowledge of monitoring and data collection and analysis
platforms SIEM, ELK, Graylog, Kibana, Elasticsearch. Understanding of MITRE
ATT&CK framework. Experience in IOC and threat hunting across complex
enterprise environments. Experience with endpoint detection and response (EDR)
technologies. Knowledge of Powershell and Python. Experience with intrusion
detection and prevention technologies. Experience with messaging queues, high
availability, capacity planning, and scalability. Experience with Windows
Event Forwarding and Sysmon. 5+ years previous working experience as a senior
technical professional services sector. 5+ years previous working experience
in the cybersecurity or information security industry. In-depth knowledge of
systems architecture, cloud, networking design and development.

Please email your resume to jobs@ciphertechs.com

------
Mave83
croit | Linux System Engineer | Munich | ONSITE or REMOTE | FULL TIME

We are a small but very skilled and ambitious consulting and product
development company in the area of software defined storage solutions based on
Ceph. Our goal is to simplify the usage of complex technologies to address a
broader market. The beauty of that: We get to play around with complex
technologies the whole day

If you are interested to learn and/or work on the whole package (OS, software,
networking, services like NFS, S3, RBD, SMB, ...), reach out to us at
jobs@croit.io

------
ssimoni
Bbot | Application developer (js and python) | Remote or Pittsburgh

Bbot makes smart ordering. It's a no app, no sign up way to order at
restaurants. We help restaurants and hotel operators save on labor.

Learn more at Bbot.menu

------
jkcchan
VoiceHero | Software Developer (Full-Stack) | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time
| [https://voicehero.ai](https://voicehero.ai)

VoiceHero (Techstars Alexa '19) is an early stage startup looking to make
their first engineering hire! We're working on exciting problems in the voice
space, building out necessary tools to help market voice apps. If you want to
have a huge impact on a blazing fast startup and love architecting from the
ground up, please apply!

stack: rails, nodejs, python

contact: jacob@voicehero.ai

Posting: [https://angel.co/company/voicehero/jobs/589318-software-
deve...](https://angel.co/company/voicehero/jobs/589318-software-developer)

------
jahller
ottonova | PHP Software Engineer, Senior PHP Software Engineer, Senior
Fullstack JavaScript Engineer, DevOps Engineer, IT Administrator, Product
Owner | Full-Time | ONSITE (Munich, Germany) | payed relocation | visa sponsor
ottonova is Germany's only digital-first private health insurance

We are looking for creative and talented people. We care about teamwork,
delivering value, positivity, constant improvement, technical excellence,
growth and innovation.

You can find all information here:
[[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs)](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs\]\(https://www.ottonova.de/jobs\))

\- PHP Software Engineer: [[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/php-software-
engineer](https://...](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/php-software-
engineer\]\(https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-php-developer\)) \- Senior PHP
Software Engineer: [[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-php-software-
engineer](h...](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-php-software-
engineer\]\(https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-php-software-engineer\)) \-
Senior Fullstack JavaScript Engineer: [[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/full-
stack-javascript-software-...](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/full-stack-
javascript-software-engineer\]\(https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/full-stack-
javascript-software-engineer\)) \- DevOps Engineer:
[[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/DevOps-
engineer](https://www.ot...](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/DevOps-
engineer\]\(https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/DevOps-engineer\)) \- IT
Administrator: [[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/it-
administrator](https://www.o...](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/it-
administrator\]\(https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/it-administrator\)) \- Product
Owner: [[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/product-
owner](https://www.otto...](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/product-
owner\]\(https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/product-owner\))

------
modumio
modum.io AG | Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE | Software Engineer | Fulltime |
[https://modum.io/jobs/software-engineer-100](https://modum.io/jobs/software-
engineer-100)

We are looking for a Software Engineer to grow our team. You will be working
with the latest technologies in a fast and exciting startup environment,
building condition monitoring solutions for our customers in the
pharmaceutical sector. You will not only make sure current solutions run
smoothly, but also that our roadmap products become reality. While you will be
mainly working in a team consisting of six developers, a product owner and a
test engineer, you will also collaborate with the embedded solutions
development team, our sales and operations teams as well as our data
scientists. You are going to be part of the MODsense development team.
MODsense is our temperature monitoring solution consisting of multiple highly
connected components such as: a temperature logger with Bluetooth and NFC
connectivity, mobile applications for Android and IOS, a web application,
smart contracts, gateways, and more!

You will mainly be responsible for one of the following components:

\- Desktop Application with NFC (Electron) \- Mobile Application (React Native
with Bluetooth Low Energy) \- Frontend Applications (VueJS) \- Backend (Go)

Modum is an innovative startup, combining new technologies such as Blockchain,
IoT and AI to provide new solutions for our customers. Our current solutions
are targeted at customers in the pharmaceutical sector - helping them to
improve their supply chain efficiency, gain better insights and automate their
processes. We leverage trusted data from our next generation digital
monitoring solution to solve real-world challenges. Modum not only
collaborates with global technology partners such as SAP and AWS, but also
joins up with business partners such as Swiss Post to ensure that their
solutions are fit-for-purpose. We are looking for team players and passionate
personalities who bring innovative ideas and enthusiasm to everything they do.
If this sounds like you, we would love to meet you!

To find out more about this position visit
[https://modum.io/company/careers](https://modum.io/company/careers) or
directly apply at careers@modum.io

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, Android, Platform/DevOps | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE/REMOTE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, Android
and Platform/DevOps engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Senior Software Engineer (Remote):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1714632](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1714632)

Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795)

Senior Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

------
jyw
Zeus Living is hiring!

Head of Engineering Head of Product

Senior Full-Stack Developers Back-end developers

And many others... [https://jobs.lever.co/zeus](https://jobs.lever.co/zeus)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We built an open-sourced self driving car
([https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot))

It does this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Reach out with a
GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
dgsiegel
play | Saalbach.com, Austria | Video, Machine Vision, AI | Remote Ok |
Full-/Part-time/Co-Creators

You are a Machine Visionary, Software Wizard or Master of Code?

Join us.

play is, simply put, about the beaming of emotions via video. The most
beautiful medium to capture emotions, to share and beam them around the world.

What?

Just follow this super inviting “call to action”. Find out what we are working
on and how we can collaborate:

[https://www.playsys.at/join_us/](https://www.playsys.at/join_us/)

------
zachlatta
Hack Club ([https://hackclub.com](https://hackclub.com)) | Director of Club
Operations | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Launched 3 years ago, Hack Club is a nonprofit global network of student-led
hacker clubs across 35 states and 17 countries, impacting thousands of
students each year. Our programs span hundreds of after-school clubs, dozens
of student-led hackathons, a vibrant online Slack community with thousands of
students, and a fiscal sponsorship
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiscal_sponsorship](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiscal_sponsorship))
program that recently crossed $700K in transactions and frontpaged Hacker News
a few months ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19257241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19257241)).

We’re looking to bring in a Director of Club Operations to systematize and
grow our primary program: clubs. You will own the end-to-end club experience,
including processes to deliver high-quality mentorship to hundreds of club
leaders worldwide, enabling Hack Club to scale beyond the number of calls our
team can take in a week. If successful, this position will bring Hack Club
from 2% of US high schools to becoming as ubiquitous and culturally
foundational as the Girl Scouts and Boy Scouts.

This role has C-level freedom, as well as responsibility. You will be tasked
with solving the most challenging problems Hack Club faces as a rapidly
growing student network. You must be able to work creatively and autonomously
to design life-changing student experiences that you can simultaneously
maintain and deliver to an ever-growing number of students.

Some examples of challenges to overcome:

\- How do we build a diverse and representative community of student leaders
and enable leaders to do the same within their clubs?

\- How do we offer consistent value to students regardless of their financial
background, making the club experience as powerful in Zimbabwe as it is in
Cincinnati?

\- How do we provide high-quality mentorship and coaching to a large body of
student leaders, and bring students into the process of onboarding other
clubs?

\- How do we ensure that clubs survive the graduation of their leaders?

We need an obsessive, product-minded, operationally-excellent person with past
experience growing direct-service programs and an intense focus on the student
experience.

Interested? Email me at zach@hackclub.com with a detailed overview of why you
think you’d be a good fit for this role.

------
witwiwaldo
CACI | Senior Web Developer - Clearable | Aurora, CO | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://www.myworkday.com/caci/d/inst/15$359068/5303$22493.h...](https://www.myworkday.com/caci/d/inst/15$359068/5303$22493.htmld)

CACI | Web Developer - Clearable | Aurora, CO | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://www.myworkday.com/caci/d/inst/15$359068/5303$21135.h...](https://www.myworkday.com/caci/d/inst/15$359068/5303$21135.htmld)

CACI | Web Developer - Clearable | Aurora, CO | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://www.myworkday.com/caci/d/inst/15$359068/5303$20471.h...](https://www.myworkday.com/caci/d/inst/15$359068/5303$20471.htmld)

CACI | Senior Back-End Java Developer - Clearable | Aurora, CO | Full-Time
Onsite |
[https://www.myworkday.com/caci/d/inst/15$359068/5303$22492.h...](https://www.myworkday.com/caci/d/inst/15$359068/5303$22492.htmld)

CACI | Back-End Java Developer - Clearable | Aurora, CO | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://www.myworkday.com/caci/d/inst/15$359068/5303$20472.h...](https://www.myworkday.com/caci/d/inst/15$359068/5303$20472.htmld)

We are seeking passionate developers. You’ll get to work on a team conducting
research and development granting you with the freedom to explore new
technologies and capabilities to truly push the limits of some of the most
cutting edge software within the company. This will provide you with an
unparalleled opportunity to grow and advance.

From the front-end, you’ll have the opportunity to jump right into an existing
Open Source baseline written in JavaScript, AngularJS, HTML5, CSS, Bootstrap,
Cesium, and OpenLayers.

The back-end capabilities currently include: Natural Language Processing, Real
Time Streaming and Alerting using Apache Storm, High-Throughput Data Ingest
into RDBMS and NoSQL data stores, Batch Analytics with MapReduce/Spark, and
Entity-relationship modeling via a graph database and Lucene all available
within Amazon Web Services.

This list is just a starting point though and you’ll have the freedom to
introduce new technologies and capabilities in order to the push the
boundaries of what we can do! You can expect to work with highly motivated
teammates that will support and push you, and will expect reciprocal action on
your part.

------
VSCO
VSCO | Oakland, CA | Onsite | [https://vsco.co](https://vsco.co)

VSCO is a creative channel. We build creative tools, spaces, and connections
driven by self-expression. Our mission is to help everybody fall in love with
their own creativity. Void of ads, public likes, and comments, people on VSCO
are free to express themselves however they choose.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/vsco](https://www.keyvalues.com/vsco)

Our open positions:

* See All Open Roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39?gh_src=54a0bb382](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39?gh_src=54a0bb382)

* Director, Mobile Engineering: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4281630002?t=54a0bb...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4281630002?t=54a0bb382)

* Engineering Manager, Server: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4272939002?t=54a0bb...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4272939002?t=54a0bb382)

* Software Engineer, Android: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4265318002?t=54a0bb...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4265318002?t=54a0bb382)

* Software Engineer, iOS: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4262976002?t=54a0bb...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4262976002?t=54a0bb382)

* Software Engineer, Server: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4262996002?t=54a0bb...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4262996002?t=54a0bb382)

* Director, Data Analytics and Insights: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4256262002?t=54a0bb...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vsco39/jobs/4256262002?t=54a0bb382)

Tech Stack: React, MySQL, Java, MongoDB, Redis, Amazon S3, Go, Amazon RDS,
Swift, Objective-C, Kafka, Scala, Cassandra, Amazon DynamoDB, Kotlin, Apache
Spark, Amazon Redshift, gRPC, Amazon Redshift Spectrum, Elasticsearch,
Mixpanel, TensorFlow, GitHub, Jenkins, Webpack, Kubernetes, Datadog,
Terraform, Chef, Crashlytics, Bazel, Envoy

------
slaman
lululemon | Software Engineer | Vancouver, Seattle | Full-Time, Contract

Building out micro-services to support our e-commerce and mobile apps. Looking
exclusively for people experienced Python/Lambda/CloudFormation.

Send me a resume if you're interested: jslaman@lululemon.com

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Software engineers (all levels) | Boston, MA | Full-time
| On-site OR REMOTE | [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

We're the fastest growing unicorn you've never heard of [0] and was just
recently named CNBCs Most Disruptive Business beating out Airbnb, Stripe,
Flexport, and more [3].

Indigo is revolutionizing agtech by offering better crops to farmers through
technology. Agtech is one of the most underhyped technology trends [1] and
we're serving a multi-trillion dollar marketplace services industry [2].

Our group is working on the Uber for Agriculture. We're developing a
Transportation network to connect farmers with preferred carriers (trucks) to
help them ship millions of bushels of grain across the United States. It's
like a real world Traveling Salesman Problem with even more requirements.

We're growing so fast that I have to hire another 10 engineers just for my
group in 2019. Back-end, front-end, mobile... you name it, we need the help
(see all of them here: [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us) ).

Our tech stack includes AWS, Docker, Kubernetes (DevOps), Postgres (DB), Node
& GraphQL (back-end), React & Apollo (front-end), and Python (data science /
comp bio).

We also offer incredible perks. Free lunch (a rarity in Boston), massive
commuter benefits (both MBTA and bicycling), fitness reimbursement, ample
vacation; we really focus on and believe in both health and sustainability.

I'd be happy to tell you more, so feel free to PM me and I'll personally refer
you to the company.

[0] [https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indigo-
boston-tech-unicorn)

[1] [http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[2] [https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-
ser...](https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-service-
economy/)

[3] [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-
disruptor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-
disruptor-50-companies.html)

~~~
BrandonBradley
Howdy! Are all open engineering positions possible for remote? or just some?

Thanks

------
farhana
Maersk Technology | Software Engineer | Backend Engineer | Full Stack Engineer
| Frond End Engineer | Senior Data Engineer | Deployed Engineer |
Platform/Site Reliability Engineer | | Copenhagen, Denmark VISA provided

Who We Are: We work together, we workout together (in our onsite gym). We meet
in our newly renovated office, we meet for walks along the water. We discuss
world affairs over breakfast and lunch in our canteen, or in our collaboration
lounges. We wear what makes us feel comfortable and we wear ourselves out
finding solutions to problems that affect millions of people every day. We are
Maersk Technology.

We are looking for various Engineers to be based in Copenhagen. You will be
responsible for Designing, implementing, deploying, and maintenance of
customer-facing analytics products. Have a look at some of the cool stuff we
have built: [https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io)

Current tech stack: Sketch / Go / React / Kubernetes /Python

Benefits:

• Company contributed Pension

• Insurance – Health, Life, Disability, Critical Illness, Accident

• Performance related bonus

• Breakfast and Lunch

• Facilities in the building like gym, squash court, physiotherapy

• Other benefits in Denmark like Supermarket rebates, discounts in restaurants
etc

• Possibilities to attend conferences, workshops and meetups

• Fruits and Danish cookies.. EVERY DAY.

You can see more details and apply here:
[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202167)

[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-209...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-209343)

[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-210...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-210372)

[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-209...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-209723)

[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-209...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-209338)

Or reach out to me farhana.mohammed@maersk.com

~~~
seishun
Your application page doesn't work. I click APPLY and nothing happens. I guess
it's because of "Last application date: 22/7/2019"?

------
yntema
Branch | Redwood City, CA or Seattle, WA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://branch.io](https://branch.io)

At Branch, we’re transforming how brands and users interact across digital
platforms. Our mobile marketing and deep linking solutions are trusted to
deliver flawless experiences that increase return on investment, decrease
wasted spend, and eliminate siloed attribution. By integrating Branch
technology into core marketing channels including apps, web, email, social
media, search, and paid ads, leading brands are driving higher-value
conversions than ever before.

Headquartered in Redwood City, CA and with offices around the globe, Branch
has raised more than $200M from investors such as NEA, Founders Fund and
Playground Ventures. We power mobile links, attribution, and measurement for
more than 3 billion monthly users and over 50,000 apps, including Airbnb,
Ticketmaster, Reddit, Buzzfeed, Twitch, OfferUp, Poshmark, and many more.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/branch](https://www.keyvalues.com/branch)

Our open positions:

* Software Engineer - Full Stack (Redwood City): [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=75464](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=75464)

* Software Engineer - Full Stack (Seattle): [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1785769](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1785769)

* Software Engineer - Big Data Platform (Redwood City): [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1502985](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1502985)

* Software Engineer - Big Data Platform (Seattle): [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1701515](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1701515)

* Software Engineer- Android (Redwood City): [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1694223](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1694223)

* Software Engineer- Android (Seattle):[https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1694236](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1694236)

Tech Stack: React, Redux, Node, Java, Postgres, Kafka, Druid, Spark,
Kubernetes, AWS

------
susan_truss
Truss | Software Engineer, Delivery Manager, govsales Project Manager | San
Francisco or DISTRIBUTED| [https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works](https://truss.works) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

Delivery Manager --> [http://bit.ly/truss-dm0719-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-
dm0719-hn)

Sr. Software Engineer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-sse-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-sse-
hn)

Software Engineer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-se-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-se-hn)

govsales, Project Manager -> [http://bit.ly/truss-pmgs-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-pmgs-hn)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers, Engineering Manager, and more | San Francisco,
Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
At the beginning of the year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance.

We are hiring software engineers across the board. Open positions we focus on
right now:

* The Content Engineering team is in need of both software engineers and senior software engineers, onsite in our new San Francisco office, onsite in our Toronto office, or remote within the United States. The Content Engineering team was newly formed with the dual mission to own and update Scribd's existing content metadata pipeline and build new metadata that can be used by the search, recommendations, data science, and frontend teams to build more useful and intelligent features. The work includes building data pipelines, data engineering, and a touch of machine learning.

* The Search team is constantly striving to improve Search at Scribd in various dimensions - Quality, Relevance, Speed, Costs, Real-time indexing, Uptime, etc. We are looking for software engineers with experience working with Search systems. Experience with Elastic Search is a strong plus. (More details at [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97583bd.))

* The recommendations team is looking for a Technical Lead to help define the future of our recommendations system, providing technical guidance on algorithms and technology, mentoring engineers and collaborating with data scientists and product managers.

We have hired many people from these HN threads, including myself (back in
2012!). If you have specific questions you can reach out to me directly at
adrian at scribd.com (I'm the Head of Technology and happy to answer questions
related to these roles - recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

~~~
alienhard
Fixed link for more details about the Search team:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97583bd)

------
lancenlachance
GlobalSign | R&D Scientist / Developer, Software Engineer, Field Application &
Pre Sales Engineer, & non-engineering roles too | Portsmouth NH, London, UK |
Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/)
GlobalSign is the leading provider of trusted identity and security solutions
enabling businesses, large enterprises, cloud service providers and IoT
innovators around the world to secure online communications, manage millions
of verified digital identities and automate authentication and encryption. Its
high-scale PKI and identity solutions support the billions of services,
devices, people and things comprising the Internet of Everything (IoE). The
company has offices in the Americas, Europe and Asia.

\+ R&D Scientist (Portsmouth NH
[http://bit.ly/2XklKwX](http://bit.ly/2XklKwX), Pittsburg PA, or Remote OK:
[http://bit.ly/2KSewts](http://bit.ly/2KSewts))

\--Working on cryptocurrency/Bitcoin and other new identity technologies. See
articles here for an idea on cryptocurrency related work:
[http://bit.ly/bitcoinidentity](http://bit.ly/bitcoinidentity)

\+ Field Application & Pre Sales Engineer (Portsmouth NH/Boston MA):
[http://bit.ly/2XgM3PU](http://bit.ly/2XgM3PU)

\--Enabling IoT security implementations in new customer environments - see
[http://bit.ly/LongviewCase](http://bit.ly/LongviewCase) and
[http://bit.ly/biggoodiot](http://bit.ly/biggoodiot) examples for type of use
cases and customers you'll be working with.

\+ Backend Software Engineer (London UK / Portsmouth, NH / Boston MA)
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/globalsign/jobs/softwar...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/globalsign/jobs/softwar..).

\--Working with GlobalSign's IoT Identity Platform & Digital Signing Service
(UK) or IoT Edge Enroll (US), using Golang

\--US role won't be open until August, however, please email resume directly
if interested

Find more details at
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/)
or email lancen.lachance@globalsign.com for more information or to apply.

------
eddiecalzone
Rally Health | Multiple openings | Multiple Locations | Full-time, ONSITE &
REMOTE | [https://grnh.se/3c0276841](https://grnh.se/3c0276841)

Multiple openings for front-end (typical React stack, Android/iOS, etc), back-
end (Scala/Play, all levels welcome), Security, Dev-ops (still a thing), test
automation, engineering managers, product managers, QA, Network Engineer, many
more.

Work from our offices in Chicago, DC, Denver, San Fran, L.A., Minneapolis, or
work remotely.

tl;dr: great people, great benefits, great mission, great technology in a
collaborative environment. There's also a nice referral bonus, so here's my
loaded URL :)

[https://grnh.se/3c0276841](https://grnh.se/3c0276841) (Click [Browse
Openings] at the bottom of the page)

_____

Rally believes in putting health care in the hands of individuals with a
seamless experience, providing personalized, data-driven information and
recommendations that can help improve outcomes and decrease costs for
everyone. Rally’s Health Solutions help members set personalized daily goals,
gives recommendations, and incentivizes progress with rewards. Rally’s Care
Solutions make healthcare costs easy to understand and care easy to find. More
than 20 million consumers currently have access to the Rally platform through
payers such as UnitedHealthcare, BlueCross BlueShield of South Carolina, and
thousands of employer groups. Rallyers have dedicated themselves to
transforming the health care industry for the better.

------
tvykruta2
Hi folks, I recently left Google (8 years, 4 months, 4 days :)) and co-founded
a deep learning startup. We’re building a large scale model to learn human
behavior and detect, predict, and explain suspicion and fraud. Our focus is on
insurance involving human beings, accidents and their health - such as
disability, workers’ compensation and other areas.

“Insurance” may sound like a boring problem domain, but it’s far from that. On
the ethical side, it’s a huge problem, with estimated $40B-$80B paid out to
fraud annually, with very little recourse to the fraudsters. And we’re all
paying for it. The detection process today is almost entirely manual/human
intuition based, not data driven. Our mission is to put a stop to this loop
hole by leveraging large historical data sets and deep learning and
introducing a modern, systematic real-time detection approach. We put it in
the hands of professional detectives. We provide realtime monitoring, alerts,
explanations and supporting evidence.

The data set is a time series of events starting with an accident + injury,
followed up by many diagnosis, interviews, witness statements, medical
reports; treatments, with some final outcome. The outcome can be a full
recovery, partial disability or a permanent disability.

This time series is represented by a large structured as well as large
unstructured corpus (10s of millions of documents). The problem domain is
super interesting - we’re building a real world “Minority Report” to stop bad
actors from abusing the system, and help the good actors get paid immediately,
and stop bad medical providers from doing evil.

There is a lot of interesting NLP work. The data sets you’d be working with
involve individual demographics, job histories, geography mapping, health
history, injury causes, recovery and treatment methods, objective witness
statements and subjective claimant reports, industry codes, criminology, graph
theory and workplace safety, to name a few.

[https://www.propublica.org/article/health-insurers-make-
it-e...](https://www.propublica.org/article/health-insurers-make-it-easy-for-
scammers-to-steal-millions-who-pays-you)
[https://www.propublica.org/article/dr-death-christopher-
dunt...](https://www.propublica.org/article/dr-death-christopher-duntsch-a-
surgeon-so-bad-it-was-criminal)

We’re hiring one more data engineer and/or data scientist with strong
programming python skills to join the team. We are super early so you’re
getting in on the ground floor, but we are well funded (closed a large seed
round recently from several top-tier VC’s in SF and NYC). We already have a
large data set and a customer and are seeing early success with our initial
model. Our office is in the middle of Manhattan.

You’d be working along side industry experts and researchers. We’re building a
company culture taking the best engineering and cultural practices from Google
and mixing in the freedom of working at a startup.

You can publish white papers and speak at conferences. We’re working closely
with Google (TF + cloud teams) so you’ll also get access to that resource. You
can use your favorite tools, including PyTorch and FastAI, and get access to
powerful VM’s.

If you’re interested in the current position, or want to reach out and stay in
touch for when we start hiring again, or want to collaborate because you’re
working on a similar problem, connect with me on linkedin (mention hn/yc) or
email me: tomasv at deepfraud dot com.

------
tvykruta
Hi folks,

I recently left Google (8 years, 4 months, 4 days :)) and co-founded a deep
learning startup. We’re building a large scale model to learn human behavior
and detect, predict, and explain suspicion and fraud. Our focus is on
insurance involving human beings, accidents and their health - such as
disability, workers’ compensation and other areas.

“Insurance” may sound like a boring problem domain, but it’s far from that. On
the ethical side, it’s a huge problem, with estimated $40B-$80B paid out to
fraud annually, with very little recourse to the fraudsters. And we’re all
paying for it. The detection process today is almost entirely manual/human
intuition based, not data driven. Our mission is to put a stop to this loop
hole by leveraging large historical data sets and deep learning and
introducing a modern, systematic real-time detection approach. We put it in
the hands of professional detectives. We provide realtime monitoring, alerts,
explanations and supporting evidence.

The data set is a time series of events starting with an accident + injury,
followed up by many diagnosis, interviews, witness statements, medical
reports; treatments, with some final outcome. The outcome can be a full
recovery, partial disability or a permanent disability.

This time series is represented by a large structured as well as large
unstructured corpus (10s of millions of documents). The problem domain is
super interesting - we’re building a real world “Minority Report” to stop bad
actors from abusing the system, and help the good actors get paid immediately,
and stop bad medical providers from doing evil.

There is a lot of interesting NLP work. The data sets you’d be working with
involve individual demographics, job histories, geography mapping, health
history, injury causes, recovery and treatment methods, objective witness
statements and subjective claimant reports, industry codes, criminology, graph
theory and workplace safety, to name a few.

People pull crazy schemes every day and get away with it. Few excellent
narratives:

ProPublica – 19 Jul 19

Health Insurers Make It Easy for Scammers to Steal Millions. Who Pays? You.
—... Health insurers are regarded as fierce defenders of health care dollars.
But the case of David Williams shows one reason America’s health care costs
continue to rise. The personal trainer spent years posing as a doctor and
billing the nation’s top...

ProPublica – 2 Oct 18

A Surgeon So Bad It Was Criminal — ProPublica Christopher Duntsch’s surgical
outcomes were so outlandishly poor that Texas prosecuted him for harming
patients. Why did it take so long for the systems that are supposed to police
problem doctors to stop him from operating?

We’re looking for one more data engineer and/or data scientist with strong
programming python skills to join the team. We are super early so you’re
getting in on the ground floor, but we are well funded (closed a large seed
round recently from several top-tier VC’s in SF and NYC). We already have a
large data set and a customer and are seeing early success with our initial
model. Our office is in the middle of Manhattan.

You’d be working along side industry experts and researchers. We’re building a
company culture taking the best engineering and cultural practices from Google
and mixing in the freedom of working at a startup.

You can publish white papers and speak at conferences. We’re working closely
with Google (TF + cloud teams) so you’ll also get access to that resource. You
can use your favorite tools, including PyTorch and FastAI, and get access to
powerful VM’s.

If you’re interested in the current position, or want to reach out and stay in
touch for when we start hiring again, or want to collaborate because you’re
working on a similar problem, connect with me on linkedin (mention hn/yc) or
email me: tomasv at deepfraud dot com.

------
thong-le
People.ai (YC S16) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite | Visa

People.ai is helping large scale enterprise companies accelerate growth
through the power of AI. We're leveraging graph-based ML and AI to deliver
real-time insights to business leaders and executives. At People.ai we value
our co-workers, our customers, radical transparency, and end-to-end ownership.
We also work with some of the world’s best brands to help them transform their
businesses, including Lyft, New Relic, Okta, Dropbox, Splunk, and Zoom.

We're 150+ employees globally and have raised $100MM in funding from
Andreessen Horowitz, ICONIQ and Lightspeed Ventures Partners.

ENGINEERING:

SF | Front-End Engineer | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/e9af7399-95ca-49ff-a99f-8e80...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/e9af7399-95ca-49ff-a99f-8e804efabad8?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

SF | Back-End Engineer | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/71bf79f6-abd8-4002-a557-0238...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/71bf79f6-abd8-4002-a557-0238b6d05183?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

SF | Data Engineer | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/03fdb4a0-a1ea-4cdc-b46a-21e5...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/03fdb4a0-a1ea-4cdc-b46a-21e525b8bf5e?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

SF | Security Engineer | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/1a17ff01-f4ba-4b36-a504-3079...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/1a17ff01-f4ba-4b36-a504-307986e184c0?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

SALES:

Seattle | Strategic Account Executive | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/d819edb1-3cf0-4c99-8121-25f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/d819edb1-3cf0-4c99-8121-25f4a43fa5eb?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

NYC | Strategic Account Executive | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/5a740dd0-06af-4223-a16c-9f6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/5a740dd0-06af-4223-a16c-9f6a47adb577?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

SF | Strategic Account Executive | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/71846d6a-b66f-4ce2-afd5-f4b4...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/71846d6a-b66f-4ce2-afd5-f4b47654a162?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Chicago | Strategic Account Executive | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/47b1443b-9ca0-48b4-b710-a854...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/47b1443b-9ca0-48b4-b710-a854832656fc?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Austin | Strategic Account Executive | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/40731235-55d9-4b0b-a723-97bb...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/40731235-55d9-4b0b-a723-97bb7f208fa7?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

SF | Director of Sales Enablement | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/0ba7cc32-b62d-47c7-8d4b-12d0...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/0ba7cc32-b62d-47c7-8d4b-12d0d3e3bdaa?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

CUSTOMER SUCCESS:

SF | Customer Success Manager | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/283d6f45-d44e-40ee-a76a-7dcd...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/283d6f45-d44e-40ee-a76a-7dcd7a798418?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

NYC | Customer Success Manager | [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/f1e6c707-3d1d-4f10-ae6e-3435...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/f1e6c707-3d1d-4f10-ae6e-3435a08b5025?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
jenks
15Five Inc. | Senior Frontend, Python, DevOps, Scrum + more | FULL-TIME REMOTE

15Five ([https://15five.com](https://15five.com)) is a rapidly growing San
Francisco based SaaS company that helps businesses create a culture of
feedback, track objectives, and provide leadership with visibility into all
levels of their organizations. We envision a world where every employee has
the opportunity to be engaged in something meaningful, while working alongside
people they deeply trust and respect to achieve a common and inspiring vision.
In this world, work not only calls out everyone’s individual greatness, but
leads to creating high performing companies where everybody wins. At 15Five,
we’re building that kind of company, which is why we were selected by Inc.
Magazine as one of the Best Places to Work, and we’re looking for exceptional,
like-minded individuals to join our team.

Life’s too short to build an average product. We strive for greatness in
everything we create—from launching new features to fixing the smallest bug.
We care deeply about the quality of what we put out into the world, and ensure
15Five delivers a positive experience with every customer touchpoint and
interaction. Do you also believe in creating a phenomenal product that makes a
difference?

More job details and to apply:

Frontend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6796b5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Python Django Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af468...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af4687e2d3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Agile Coach -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/7b3115f0-3d19-4eca-81f7-196902f...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/7b3115f0-3d19-4eca-81f7-196902f6e52b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

QA Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/e400d214-e5d5-47e7-813d-e02fc62...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/e400d214-e5d5-47e7-813d-e02fc62d81a9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

DevOps Team Lead -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/70310555-fff8-4a4f-a033-5ca82ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/70310555-fff8-4a4f-a033-5ca82ceef1a3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Our headquarters are in San Francisco and we have hubs in New York and Raleigh
(NC). Our remote team is spread throughout the US, Portugal, Holland, Poland,
Ukraine, Hungary, or wherever they may be at the moment. Due to practical
reasons you should be somewhere between UTC-7 and UTC+2. To learn more about
us, check out our values [https://www.15five.com/core-
values/](https://www.15five.com/core-values/).

------
tiagoma
Microsoft | Principal Engineering Manager | Redmond, WA | Fulltime | Onsite

[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/671627/Principal-
Eng...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/671627/Principal-Engineering-
Manager)

Microsoft understands the complexity of work management and is committed to
providing software and services that help our customers manage through all of
that complexity. Project and Planner are key to our company’s long-term work
management strategy and our engineering team delivers a range of customer-
ready apps and services at scale while working to ensure we deliver a coherent
task experience spanning all of Microsoft software and service endpoints
(Dynamics, ToDo, Teams etc).

Responsibilities The Project and Planner team, part of the Office
organization, is seeking to hire an Engineering Manager to lead the team
responsible for our core Project Scheduling Engine and the Windows Project
client. As a leader of this team:

You will manage a team of experienced engineers as part of larger Work
Management investments. You will be responsible for delivering a highly
reliable, secure and performant scheduling component underpinning Microsoft’s
Project Management Cloud services. You will also own all aspects of
engineering and shipping our Windows Project Client application in partnership
with the larger Office engineering team. You will be part of a standalone
business where engineering work is tightly bound to our business and growth
priorities and objectives. You will use customer feedback to drive improvement
and innovation in our products and ensure that customers are succeeding with
our software and services.

Qualifications Applications should have 2+ years of experience managing a
software engineering team as well as a passion for C++, for solving complex
problems and for delivering quality results.

Basic Qualifications:

A Master’s degree (or a Bachelor’s degree with 5+ years of work experience
equivalent) in computer science or a related field. 7+ years of experience
with coding in C and C++ 7+ years of experience creating, shipping and
evolving large commercial software components or products at scale.

Microsoft is an equal opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will
receive consideration for employment without regard to age, ancestry, color,
family or medical care leave, gender identity or expression, genetic
information, marital status, medical condition, national origin, physical or
mental disability, political affiliation, protected veteran status, race,
religion, sex (including pregnancy), sexual orientation, or any other
characteristic protected by applicable laws, regulations and ordinances. We
also consider qualified applicants regardless of criminal histories,
consistent with legal requirements. If you need assistance and/or a reasonable
accommodation due to a disability during the application or the recruiting
process, please send a request via the Accommodation request form.

------
recruiting_R2C
r2c | Infrastructure, Full Stack, Front End, Program Analysis, Security
Engineers | San Francisco | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://r2c.dev/](https://r2c.dev/)

We're a small San Francisco startup passionate about analyzing code and
measuring its security. We provide tools to developers, hackers, and
researchers that simplify program analysis and make it possible to analyze
entire software ecosystems quickly (e.g. every publicly available JavaScript
project on GitHub). Security issues are an open source public health problem;
with your help we can vaccinate the community against entire classes of
exploits. Come join us and give back to the open source community!

You'll be an early engineer working with our designers, security researchers,
and developers everyday to create a platform that brings together program
analysis authors with people who review and fix issues in open source
software. Our backend is primarily Python, our frontend is primarily
TypeScript with React, and we use modern web infrastructure (e.g AWS, Docker).

We take an empirical approach to product development, proposing experiments
and rigorously validating our ideas. We believe in building each other up and
'yes and...' conversations! You’ll have the opportunity to meet with users and
set the direction of the product here.

To find out more about r2c, please email minnie@r2c.dev or apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp](https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp)

------
NCCGROUP
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, Sunnyvale,
and Waterloo, ON NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding
some incredible opportunities to keep pace. What does NCC do, exactly?
Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and cutting-edge research into
current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You spend most of your day
thinking about security systems and how they can break. You get to be creative
and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning new technologies at a
very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long and in a year you will
be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks. Your work will typically
initiate person-months of security improvements in products millions of people
use.You will have enormous impact in making the software and products people
use safer! All of our consultants are also security researchers, with
dedicated research time. Not too shabby!

Examples of some of our current openings include:

* Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Hardware Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/principal-security-consultant/)) as well as experience pentesters.

* We are looking for experienced DFIR hires in Austin, Chicago, NYC, and SF. ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/senior-principal-security-consultant/))

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/security-consultant/)).

* Technical Account Managers for our MVSS team in Chicago or NYC ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/project-manager/))

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/)) Cryptopals ([https://cryptopals.com/](https://cryptopals.com/))
Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login)) If
you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com.
We'd love to hear from you! NCC Recruiting Team

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly | Frontend Engineer | Remote | Full-Time |
[https://parse.ly](https://parse.ly)

What's Parse.ly? A real-time content measurement layer for the entire web.

Parse.ly is trusted by over 350 enterprises, used by over 3,500+ high-traffic
websites, and has tens of thousands of active user seats.

We are an established, but quickly-growing, company with a 20+ person product
team and millions of dollars in revenue.

Our beautiful dashboards visualize data flowing from over 1 billion monthly
unique devices. You can see a recent example of a fun data visualization
product we made from this data at
[https://currents.parsely.com](https://currents.parsely.com). (Make sure you
are not using an ad-blocker when checking it out.)

The mission of our lean distributed team is described here:

[https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=hn_aug...](https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=hn_aug_2019)

We happily skip commutes by working out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's
a photograph of mine running two full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my
monitors:

[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

As a frontend engineer, you'll join the small sub-team that owns the core
experience of Parse.ly’s customer-facing SaaS dashboard. You'll have an
opportunity to ship new features to customers -- working in JavaScript/ES,
HTML5, CSS3, Python3, and some other great technologies.

For this role, you’ll need to be strong in JavaScript; have a keen sense of
good design; have experience with web/mobile frameworks; and enjoy D3.js.

For bonus points, you'd develop some comfort level implementing native iOS or
Android applications.

In short, we're looking for people who enjoy crafting beautiful user
experiences & products, and who also enjoy shipping to customers regularly.

You need to be technical enough to do real Python/Django programming (possibly
after some training/practice); to build up a portfolio of real D3.js
visualizations; to navigate JS frameworks like Angular1 & React; to evaluate
open source code; and to develop some experience with native mobile
development.

Join us to build the world's best content analytics dashboard. Apply at
work@parsely.com with a couple paras describing why you're interested, a link
to any portfolio/code you think is relevant, and/or your resume or LinkedIn
profile.

Make sure to mention HN and the "Frontend Engineer" role. Also, please list
your timezone, working hours, and location. Note that though we can hire from
most locations, we will prioritize those near US_Eastern or GMT timezones, due
to our current team working hours.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineers, Designers, QA, DevOps | San Francisco &
Pleasanton, CA | Onsite or Remote (US Only)

We're a software team of 32 people within a biotech company who own software
and firmware development, infrastructure, design, and QA. 10x develops novel
products that help scientists deconvolute and discover biology to develop
novel therapeutics. For example, scientists have been using our products to
help identify new therapies for cancer [1], Alzheimer's [2], cystic fibrosis
[3], and asthma [4]. No biological experience is required, but if you're
interested, there are countless opportunities to learn!

Recently we moved into our newly renovated headquarters right next to a BART
station. Recently, our CEO announced that he's considering taking the company
public [5]. SF Business Times awarded us with the #1 fastest-growing private
company with "an eye-popping 2,044% spike in revenue" from 2015 to 2017.

You can find out more about our customer facing software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines and backends with Golang, develop analysis code using
Rust and the NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with
React, Redux, and TypeScript.

We're currently hiring for all software roles. Some roles are remote friendly
and is indicated in the job posting.

* Product Designer - [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/product-designer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/product-designer/)

* Senior Front End Engineer - [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-front-end/)

* Senior Full Stack Engineer - [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-full-stack-2/)

* Senior QA Engineer - [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-in-test-automation/)

* Senior Embedded Engineer - [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-embedded/)

You can find a complete listing on our careers page:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for these roles or if you
just want to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or
@kevinwuhoo. I strive to reply to all emails, regardless of whether they're
informational or applications!

[1]: [https://www.parkerici.org/2019/07/29/where-cancer-
killing-t-...](https://www.parkerici.org/2019/07/29/where-cancer-killing-t-
cells-come-from/)

[2]: [https://news.mit.edu/2019/gene-map-alzheimers-
brain-0501](https://news.mit.edu/2019/gene-map-alzheimers-brain-0501)

[3]: [https://www.statnews.com/2018/08/01/new-lung-cell-cystic-
fib...](https://www.statnews.com/2018/08/01/new-lung-cell-cystic-fibrosis-
medicines/)

[4]: [https://www.sanger.ac.uk/news/view/first-lung-map-
uncovers-n...](https://www.sanger.ac.uk/news/view/first-lung-map-uncovers-new-
insights-asthma)

[5]: [https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-
plans-l...](https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-plans-large-
expansion-2019-mulls-going-public)

------
pbronez
In-Q-Tel | Data Engineer, DevOps Engineer, SRE, Data Scientist | Washington,
DC | Full-time | onsite | [https://iqt.org/](https://iqt.org/)

I'm looking for a couple people to conduct technical diligence on startups
with me at IQT. The position will give you a broad perspective on the startup
ecosystem, introduce you to a wide variety of venture-stage investors, and
teach you how the Intelligence Community actually works. These are full time
roles based out of our Arlington, VA office.

There are two openings:

The first is for someone with a data engineering background: [https://careers-
iqt.icims.com/jobs/1119/technology-architect...](https://careers-
iqt.icims.com/jobs/1119/technology-architect---data-engineering/job)

The second is for someone with an SRE or DevOps Engineering background:
[https://careers-iqt.icims.com/jobs/1118/technology-
architect...](https://careers-iqt.icims.com/jobs/1118/technology-architect---
cloud-%26-software-operations/job)

Both roles are great for someone who wants to build towards an architect or
CTO role. Happy to answer any questions; don’t hesitate to reach out.
web@peterbronez.com or see Keybase:
[https://keybase.io/peterbronez](https://keybase.io/peterbronez)

 _About In-Q-Tel_

IQT is the not-for-profit strategic investor that accelerates the development
and delivery of cutting-edge technologies to national security agencies. Our
work bridges the gap between the challenging technology needs of our
government partners, the rapidly changing innovations of the startup world,
and the venture community that funds those startups.

IQT occupies a distinct role at the intersection of all stakeholders – our
government customers, the venture capital community, and the startup world. It
is our access to and deep understanding of these diverse communities that fuel
our ability to make relevant investments.

 _History_

IQT was established in 1999 to ensure that our country’s intelligence agencies
had access to innovative technologies from the startup community to help
protect and preserve our nation’s security. CIA leaders recognized that
technological innovation had largely shifted from the purview of government
R&D and large organizations to entrepreneurs and the startup community who
were developing much-needed technologies more quickly and less expensively,
and continue to do so today.

As a not-for-profit strategic investor, IQT has connected visionary startups
with a potent mix of support: financial resources in the form of strategic
investments, market understanding, and engineering expertise to bring their
technology to the intelligence community. Being able to translate between
government customers and the startup community has enabled us to deliver on
national security needs.

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3] The USAF used Tanium to patch
all of their systems for WannaCry in 41 minutes and consider any system
without our software as "high risk". [4]

Fortune featured us as one of the best medium-sized places to work [5], and
the Great Place to Work survey put us at #18 in Best Workplaces in the Bay
Area [6].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, extensive
parental leave, fertility and adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with strong base pay, large annual bonuses,
and equity in the form of RSUs. The recruiting team can share more details
there.

We get everyone together 4 times a year to keep the remote staff from feeling
too remote, and most teams do zoom calls for standup 2-3 times a week.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - Tanium's Product Engineering is an all-star team
with a quality-focused culture. I've never felt like I was the smartest guy in
the room here.

Every PR requires a code review and passing of automated testing before
merging, and the ticket is later followed up with a verification to ensure the
changes actually met the requirements.

No one says "not my job", and depending on what you're doing, you might find
yourself writing C++, JavaScript (Node.js, React, AngularJS), Python, Go
(golang), or Rust - I did all but one of those within the past year. (95% of
my work is JS, though - you do mostly stick to your job ;)

On-site or US Remote:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&g...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&gh_src=b44d958b1#openings)

\--

Enterprise Services Engineer - This is a new role in response to customer
demand, where we're managing Tanium software directly for customers instead of
only training and advising their employees.

Additional roles open in US Remote or on site in Fort Belvoir, Quantico,
Washington D.C., or Reston:

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20Services%20Organization&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

The organization also has open roles for Customer Success, Solutions
Architect, and Enterprise Integration Developer.

These roles are primarily remote/work from home, but we try to have them near
the customers they support. We're currently looking for folks in a number of
US cities as well as Belgium, Canada, DACH region (Germany, Austria
Switzerland), France, Japan, Netherlands, Sweden, and the United Kingdom.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Senior User Experience (UX) Designer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/ec5df4181](https://grnh.se/ec5df4181) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1](https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1)

Security Engineer, SF: [https://grnh.se/2789b9fb1](https://grnh.se/2789b9fb1)
| RTP: [https://grnh.se/50641aab1](https://grnh.se/50641aab1) | US-Remote:
[https://grnh.se/f17d7afe1](https://grnh.se/f17d7afe1)

Senior Product Security Engineer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/1e5241bf1](https://grnh.se/1e5241bf1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/33dfe08d1](https://grnh.se/33dfe08d1) | US-Remote:
[https://grnh.se/f9dbcb8c1](https://grnh.se/f9dbcb8c1)

Enterprise Integration Developer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/07fcfb511](https://grnh.se/07fcfb511) | NYC:
[https://grnh.se/951b18061](https://grnh.se/951b18061) | Chicago:
[https://grnh.se/3ef6930d1](https://grnh.se/3ef6930d1) | Raleigh:
[https://grnh.se/44fc76ff1](https://grnh.se/44fc76ff1) | Seattle:
[https://grnh.se/232c475d1](https://grnh.se/232c475d1) | Dallas:
[https://grnh.se/daf2a30b1](https://grnh.se/daf2a30b1) | Washington DC:
[https://grnh.se/8d49274f1](https://grnh.se/8d49274f1)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

\--

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-
jared-...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-jared-
serbu/2018/12/air-force-to-release-new-fast-track-cyber-approval-process/)

[5]: [http://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/tanium-55/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces/tanium-55/)

[6]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

------
akk2987
Insider, Inc (Business Insider)| Director of Engineering, Software Engineer,
Test Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime

Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17
international editions of Business Insider, including the flagship NY-based US
edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach to news and
information that is social and mobile at its core, for an ambitious and
curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company launched in
2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the most favorite
business news brand in the world, when measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches
a global audience of several hundred million readers and viewers. The company
also offers a subscription research service, Business Insider Intelligence
(BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis of digital topics.
Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media and technology
conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE. We are always
looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join our growing
Engineering team!

Director of Engineering, Editorial Experience: Drive change on our editorial
experience by partnering with Engineers, Designers, and Editors to build an
editorial platform that allows editors to produce their best work.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuDgbOPIJKqfX).

Software Engineer, Ecommerce and Subscriptions: Help build out the platforms
for our growing subscriptions and ecommerce teams.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuMk0qEXcT6NW).

Javascript Engineer: Insider Inc. is looking for a talented, passionate
javascript engineer to round out our Story Engagement engineering team. You'll
work with a team of talented and enthusiastic web engineers to build seamless,
beautiful and performant user experiences that will delight and inspire our
readers!
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuAov0Bz48Uu_).

Test Engineer: Contribute to continuous development of automated tests,
support engineering teams to ship high quality products by integrating the
tools necessary to help identify and resolve bugs to make our releases faster,
easier and with increased confidence.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuB6ClyYc0Jah).

And more! [https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-
roles](https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-roles)

------
derekjobst
RaiseMe | Senior and Mid-level Full-stack Engineers | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE, Full-time | [https://raise.me](https://raise.me)

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges. Our platform allows colleges and
universities to award incremental "micro-scholarships" to high school and
community college students, based on academic, testing, extracurricular, and
real-world experience.

We've partnered with with close to 300 colleges, and have users in 4 out of 5
high schools within the US. Many of our students earn tens-of-thousands of
dollars for college. The coolest part of our platform is how it educates
students about the possibility of college in the first place. Many of our
users are first-generation college attendees, or minority or low-income
students.

We closed our Series B in 2018, bringing our total funding to around $30M. Our
investors include Salesforce Ventures, Chan-Zuckerberg Initiative, The Emerson
Collective, Teamworthy Ventures, and First Round, among others.

Here's some awesome press coverage about us: \-
[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
do...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones) \-
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-
ba...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-backed-micro-
scholarship-startup-raises-15-million) \-
[https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-
gets-15m-to-...](https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-gets-15m-to-
help-students-cut-college-costs-if-they-do-well-in-school) \-
[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-
al...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-algebra-
thats-worth-120.html)

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We are a small company still, with an
11-person engineering team. We offer competitive pay, great benefits
(including a dog-friendly office!), and meaningful equity stake.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, React/Redux, MongoDB/Postgres/Redshift, with several
microservices Ruby, Go, and Python.

I'm happy to answer any questions - email me at derek(at)raise(dot)me. Our
jobs listing page is here:
[https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Mobile app revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B)[0]
- and we’re excited to continue in our mission: to be the trusted source of
mobile insights.

Learn more about who we are and what life is like at Sensor Tower by reading
our Key Values profile: [https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower)

Our open positions:

* Test Automation Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Scientist: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer, Data: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Technical Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c93cb9a25811?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-
revenue-n...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-revenue-
nearly-double-that-of-google-play-in-first-half-of-2018)

------
davydog187
SimpleBet | Senior Elixir Engineer | New York City | ONSITE |
[https://simplebet.io](https://simplebet.io)

We are reimagining how people enjoy sports.

SimpleBet is creating the world’s simplest, most intuitive betting products,
focused on casual fans. We are building a system of proprietary machine
learning algorithms and technology systems to generate in-house pricing for
our new, reimagined betting products, with a heavy focus on data science and
live betting.

We have a team of successful entrepreneurs, executives, engineers and data
scientists with deep experience and relationships in sports, media, product
development, technology, and daily fantasy sports. The opportunity is now to
redefine an industry from the ground-up. We love what we do, and we think you
will too.

What’s in it for you:

Does Elixir and OTP’s approach to concurrent computing fascinate you? Are you
looking for a new challenge to further your understanding of distributed
systems? Do you strongly value test-driven development, and are obsessed with
taking hard problems and making them simple? We’re looking for an Elixir
developer with experience building real-time software who wants to take their
career to the next level. In this role, you’ll use your experience to create
industry-leading, live Sports Betting products.

[https://app.trinethire.com/companies/20275-simplebet-
inc/job...](https://app.trinethire.com/companies/20275-simplebet-
inc/jobs/18148-senior-elixir-engineer)

SimpleBet | Senior Rust / Machine Learning Engineer | New York City | ONSITE |
[https://simplebet.io](https://simplebet.io)

Do you love optimizing code down to the last instruction? Is segfault a bad
word in your household? We are looking for Rust engineers to productionize our
novel Sports Betting models. In this role, you will be implementing Rust code
to deliver the odds of sports betting markets in real-time. You will work
closely with our Data Science team to architect our internal machine learning
framework and implement algorithms for producing odds in microseconds.

[https://app.trinethire.com/companies/20275-simplebet-
inc/job...](https://app.trinethire.com/companies/20275-simplebet-
inc/jobs/18149-senior-rust-machine-learning-engineer)

SimpleBet | Senior DevOps Engineer | New York City | ONSITE |
[https://simplebet.io](https://simplebet.io)

Does the idea of building a project from the ground up excite you? We’re
looking for a DevOps engineer with an understanding of the importance of
automation, monitoring, and alerting on critical live-services. In this role,
you’ll use your experience to deploy high-availability services in a clustered
environment. You will need knowledge of Software Engineering and DevOps best
practices, and you’ll have the opportunity to take ownership over our Cloud
infrastructure. By joining us, you’ll make an impact on a greenfield project
and enable a team of talented Software Engineers and Data Scientists to
rapidly iterate and deploy with confidence.

[https://app.trinethire.com/companies/20275-simplebet-
inc/job...](https://app.trinethire.com/companies/20275-simplebet-
inc/jobs/18147-senior-devops-engineer)

------
perrylouniverse
Adacado | Front End Developers and Back End Engineers | Full Time | Vancouver,
BC, Canada | On-site | [https://www.adacado.com/new-careers-
page-2019/](https://www.adacado.com/new-careers-page-2019/)

Adacado is looking for experienced Javascript and Golang programmers to enrich
our development skill pool and help take our application to the next level,
innovatively and technically. You’re not just a coder but have a passion for
building things and watching them flourish. You tinker and enjoy creating new
methodologies, and never balk at completely abandoning systems and code to
undertake complete re-builds. You're not about using the latest and the
greatest but the right tools.

The Adacado SAAS platform (and its road map) creates many interesting
technical challenges we have yet to solve. Adacado is built on Kubernetes,
Golang, Vue, and ES6, and utilizes Node, Postgres, Kafka, Aerospike, and
ElasticSearch. We manage an ever growing army of microservices (200+ unique
across 300+ deployments) with special care in making our applications
performant, available, and scalable.

As a developer at Adacado you will take part in designing/reviewing/writing
critical application services, as well as mentoring and teaching other
developers with your expertise. You will collaborate closely with teammates to
implement and ship new functions in a fast paced environment where you catch
errors and deploy same-day fixes on a regular basis. You feel a personal pride
in the code that you produce and enjoy a culture of friendly coding ‘one-
upmanship’. You aren’t afraid of spending time to try something and then throw
it out all-together to start anew if it doesn’t fit the bill. You enjoy
discussing design patterns and problem solving with your colleagues.

The Adacado Team Everyone at Adacado believes in our product, making our group
close knit. We live through our trials and tribulations together (often over
great Vancouver craft beer or other libations). Our staff are our most
valuable resource (see our link).

We provide our team members with competitive compensation with benefits and
stock options, liberal time off, flexible work hours and telecommuting, and a
generous skills-development/education budget. All developers also receive a
standup-desk, dual monitors, and a nerf gun (yes, a nerf gun).

Adacado is located in the heart of downtown Vancouver, close to public
transit. Everyday is casual day in the office and we provide a fully stocked
kitchen with snacks. We also serve lunch hot and fresh every Friday, and have
in-office craft beer and wine parties and bi-annual company retreats.

Location This is role will be based in our Vancouver office and applicants
must be fully elligible to work in Canada. Remote applicants WILL NOT be
considered.

To apply, send us an email: careers@adacado.com [https://www.adacado.com/new-
careers-page-2019/](https://www.adacado.com/new-careers-page-2019/)

------
brookegroesbeck
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering Auth0 is a Series
E/435 employee company with major growth plans for 2019. Our vision is to
provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers, to make
the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet with fewer
passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Senior Full Stack Engineer, Dashboard
:[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0aaa432d-2ec2-4326-b5c2-7a728ee3...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0aaa432d-2ec2-4326-b5c2-7a728ee3d5cf?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950ef23?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Cloud Security Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/78bfae54-5dbd-4ff4-a208-3ba2efb2...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/78bfae54-5dbd-4ff4-a208-3ba2efb2cd61?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineer, Users Directory:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce464825...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce46482508f3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f2a6fd71-f536-4aee-8cd1-76d96a04...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f2a6fd71-f536-4aee-8cd1-76d96a04f894?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Software Engineer, Extensibility:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b1087bc-7c36-4d1a-9057-5bcb1ca1...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b1087bc-7c36-4d1a-9057-5bcb1ca19daf?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

iOS Developer Experience Engineer, SDKs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8878c2f6-0928-4cad-8032-718caef4...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8878c2f6-0928-4cad-8032-718caef43c10?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-friendly company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:

[https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872](https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872)

------
vehiclesoftware
Tesla | Software/Firmware/Autopilot - Various positions | Palo Alto, CA |
Intern/Full Time

Tesla has many open positions for interns and full time candidates. To jump
the stack, please apply online (so we have you in the system) and also send an
email with your resume to vehiclesoftwarerecruiting@. Please make your subject
line: HN <req_id> so we can filter appropriately.

Web Services

\- Site Reliability: [https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/site-
reliabilityengi...](https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/site-
reliabilityengineerfleetnet-40034)

\- Front-end: [https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/frontend-
softwareeng...](https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/frontend-
softwareengineeraitooling-44770)

Vehicle software

\- Mobile: [https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/software-
engineermob...](https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/software-
engineermobile-46420)

\- Infotainment: [https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/ui-
engineerinfotainm...](https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/ui-
engineerinfotainmentsoftware-42689)

Security engineering

\- Product Security: [https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/product-
securityengi...](https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/product-
securityengineer-32614)

\- Embedded Systems Security: [https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/sr-
softwareengineere...](https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/sr-
softwareengineerembeddedsystemssecurity-45362)

Autopilot

\- Systems Software: [https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/systems-
softwareengi...](https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/systems-
softwareengineerautopilot-40464)

\- AI Software: [https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/autopilot-
aisoftware...](https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/autopilot-
aisoftwareengineer-49779)

\- System Design/Functional Safety:
[https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/autopilot-
systemsdes...](https://www.tesla.com/en_HK/careers/job/autopilot-
systemsdesign-functionalsafetyengineer-44734)

Internships (Note: Fall season is closing VERY soon, please apply immediately)

\- Embedded Software: [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineeringembedd...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineeringembeddedsystemsinternship-co-opfall2019-47286)

\- Full Stack: [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineeringfronte...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineeringfrontendbackendandfullstackinternship-co-opfall2019-47285)

~~~
LevonAr
Hi!

I sent an email to vehiclesoftwarerecruiting at tesla dot com. However, I got
a postmaster error that says "The group vehiclesoftwarerecruiting only accepts
messages from people in its organization or on its allowed senders list, and
your email address isn't on the list." Is there a different email you can
provide, or possibly a fix for this bug?

Thank you, Levon

~~~
vehiclesoftware
Hi Levon,

Thanks for notifying us, it looks like permissions changed on that account.
We'll get that fixed and update the post once fixed. In the mean time, please
submit via the link posted and once it's fixed send us an email.

~~~
vehiclesoftware
This should now be fixed. vehiclesoftwarerecruiting@ should be able to receive
emails from outside the organization.

Thanks again for letting us know

~~~
LevonAr
Thank you for the prompt fix! Sent an email your way a little earlier.

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | Oakland, CA / London, UK | Onsite |
[https://launchdarkly.com](https://launchdarkly.com)

LaunchDarkly is a Feature Management Platform that serves hundreds of billions
feature flags daily to help software teams build better software, faster.
Feature flagging is an industry best practice of wrapping a new or risky
section of code or infrastructure change with a flag. Each flag can easily be
turned off independent of code deployment (aka ”dark launching”).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly](https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly)

Our open positions:

* DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-79be5aec0114?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-45646fb43834?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Integration Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-47f24b69ee9b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* SDK Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-bcd7548138c1?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Backend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1098aba5a113?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Frontend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4d7bb4684c69?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Data Engineer Team Lead: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b74294b5-15d3-43ea-9a9b-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b74294b5-15d3-43ea-9a9b-444fe6634315?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b554c0ae-b94b-4fca-a775-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b554c0ae-b94b-4fca-a775-73c5f57a993a?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy,
NATS, Kafka, Redis, and Cassandra

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
mollyatpax
PAX | San Francisco, CA or Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://www.pax.com](https://www.pax.com)

PAX is a leading consumer technology company that designs and manufactures
premium vaporizers for safe and responsible consumption of legal cannabis. PAX
devices are compatible with the PAX Mobile App that allows consumers to bring
control, predictability, and simplicity to their cannabis rituals.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-labs](https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-labs)

Recruiting Contact: molly@pax.com

Our open positions:

* All Roles: [https://grnh.se/8d25e6c71](https://grnh.se/8d25e6c71)

* Senior Android Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490605?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490605?t=8d25e6c71)

* Senior iOS Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1563916?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1563916?t=8d25e6c71)

* Senior Full Stack Software Engineer (TOR): [https://www.pax.com/pages/careers?gh_jid=1696011&gh_src=8d25...](https://www.pax.com/pages/careers?gh_jid=1696011&gh_src=8d25e6c71)

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490621?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490621?t=8d25e6c71)

* Senior Data Engineer (SF): [https://www.pax.com/pages/careers?gh_jid=1786704&gh_src=8d25...](https://www.pax.com/pages/careers?gh_jid=1786704&gh_src=8d25e6c71)

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1671812?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1671812?t=8d25e6c71)

* Senior Security Engineer (SF): [https://www.pax.com/pages/careers?gh_jid=1761719&gh_src=8d25...](https://www.pax.com/pages/careers?gh_jid=1761719&gh_src=8d25e6c71)

Tech Stack: Cloud Foundry on AWS for hosting all servers, Akamai CDN, Java
8/Kotlin used on all backend services and APIs, RDS (AWS MySQL) used for
account data storage, AWS S3 used for raw storage, RedShift used for
analytics, React.js used for web based front end clients (including
dashboards), Swift for iOS, Kotlin for Android, Python for Data Science

------
nicnovak
Magic | Full Remote Job | Full-time | Full-stack | Software Engineering

ABOUT THE COMPANY:

Magic ([http://getmagic.com](http://getmagic.com)) is a Y-Combinator and
Sequoia-backed software company that is building a hyper-intelligent,
ubiquitous assistant available over SMS, email, chat apps, and other digital
channels. Magic is a simple idea with endless potential - one phone number
that you can send a text message to 24/7 and get anything you want, whenever
you want it. Food, flowers, plane tickets, reservations, electronics, you name
it. We fulfill these requests magically for our users by being a common
interface to a growing network of national and international service
providers. Most of our users use us on a regular basis to make their lives
easier and to be more productive, but of course, we fulfill our share of crazy
requests: meeting celebrities, skywriting, 1,000 gallons of seawater,
helicopters, motorcycles...

But all of this is just the beginning. Magic is a command line interface to
the world; it is an API for everything. You can’t "sudo cancel my Comcast
subscription" but you can "magic cancel my Comcast subscription." It’s a
unified plaintext interface that sits as a layer of abstraction over the set
of all possible products, services, and actions. It’s the Star Trek computer.
It’s your companion and your friend.

Magic was founded in 2015 by a team of software engineers with one simple
premise: create a natural language interface to the complexity of the world,
delivered by a combination of artificial intelligence and human expertise. We
are hardcore developers at heart, we are highly iterative, and we are
relentless. We are minimal and focused on writing code that really matters.

ABOUT THE POSITION:

Our primary technologies right now are Node.js, Meteor, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
AWS, Docker, Ansible. Experience with these are very nice but not required. We
believe in using the right tool for the job.

We are currently hiring for experienced senior and mid-level engineering
positions. This is a full-stack, generalist role for which you will be given a
high degree of autonomy and will be expected to deploy impactful code to
production in your first week. We're less concerned with your resume and more
concerned with your ability to get real stuff done.

ABOUT WORKING REMOTE:

This position is full remote and you can live wherever you want, or travel
while you work with us. As our team is distributed across several time zones,
compatibility with both UTC-7/8 and UTC+8 is helpful and willingness to
participate in team meetings at non-standard times for 5-10 hours per week is
ideal.

Come build the future of human-computer interaction with us.

Bonus points if you've got...

\- Experience working with Node.js, Meteor, modern web application frameworks
\- Experience with devops, the AWS suite, Docker, Ansible, Jenkins \-
Experience within early-stage startups, remote, or human operations companies

Apply here:
[https://getmagic.com/engineering/apply/hnr](https://getmagic.com/engineering/apply/hnr)

------
catinka13
Nylas | New York, NY and San Francisco, CA | Onsite or Remote (US and Canada
only please) | [https://www.nylas.com](https://www.nylas.com)

Our mission is to empower the world to communicate with context and insight.
The Nylas Cloud APIs powers email, calendar, and contacts features in SaaS
products ranging from CRM and marketing automation to recruiting tools,
scheduling assistants, legal and real estate platforms, and more. The Nylas
email API integrates with 100% of email service providers, allowing
bidirectional email sync between SaaS apps and your email client.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

Our open positions:

* Site Reliability (SF, NY, or Remote US/Canada): [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/904a7af3-1734-47f6-8896-5d9e5b07...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/904a7af3-1734-47f6-8896-5d9e5b07704c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source=KeyValues)

* Staff Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/7f6b0dad-7867-4bf9-9697-3e16babb...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/7f6b0dad-7867-4bf9-9697-3e16babbcf6b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source=KeyValues)

* Staff Engineer (NYC): [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/c30d7640-b56a-4ddf-adf7-ca7f229d...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/c30d7640-b56a-4ddf-adf7-ca7f229dc1c8?lever-origin=applied&lever-source=KeyValues)

* Staff Engineer (Remote US/Canada): [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/ef830a90-f963-430a-9722-7904bc4f...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/ef830a90-f963-430a-9722-7904bc4f9ce2)

* Software Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/1c18d507-657e-40cf-a331-0533d645...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/1c18d507-657e-40cf-a331-0533d6456fba?lever-origin=applied&lever-source=KeyValues)

* Developer Success Engineer (SF, NYC, or Remote): [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/96a06eac-35df-40c8-9f33-635f7251...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/96a06eac-35df-40c8-9f33-635f72510f26?lever-origin=applied&lever-source=KeyValues)

* Developer Success Engineer - Support Lead (SF, NYC, or Remote): [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/a2080297-8a17-4d1f-820c-54244739...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/a2080297-8a17-4d1f-820c-54244739c3d9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, Kinesis, HAProxy, Linux, Javascript, React,
Redux, Flux, Flow, Elasticsearch, AWS, Jenkins, MyPy, nginx

------
tmarkovich
Forge.AI | Cambridge, MA (Greater Boston Area) | ONSITE |
[https://forge.ai](https://forge.ai)

Forge.AI is seeking computer scientists with a passion for technology and a
thirst for solving unique and hard problems. Forge is solving one of hardest
challenges in AI - how to capture and transform the world’s unstructured
information into codified, machine event streams that are specifically
designed for consumption by a company’s modeling, decision-making environments
and AI infrastructure.

We are looking for extraordinary computer scientists who understand multiple
components across the big data stack and possess a deep interest in, and
experience with, the emerging artificial intelligence and intelligent machine
ecosystem. They also have a passion for unstructured data, modeling,
instrumentation, data quality, large-scale data processing, statistics,
machine learning and visualization.

Ideal candidates thrive at the intersection of data science and software
engineering and are motivated by the opportunity to create ground breaking
technologies that will impact machine intelligence and how businesses use and
consume data. They welcome the camaraderie and opportunity intrinsic to being
part of a passionate and dedicated team. They are energized by seeing their
contributions turned into real product and seeing that product become critical
to, the world’s most notable organizations.

If this sounds like you and you are driven, focused on results, a self-
starter, a quick learner, team oriented and intensely curious - this role is
for you. This position is in our Cambridge, MA office.

Some of our open positions:

* ML / AI Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-ml-ai-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-ml-ai-engineer))

* Senior Quality Assurance (SQA) Lead ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-senior-quality-assurance-en...](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-senior-quality-assurance-engineer))

* Human Language Technologies Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-human-language-technologies...](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-human-language-technologies-engineer))

* Senior Java Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-senior-java-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-senior-java-engineer))

* Principal Data Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-data-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-data-engineer))

* Junior Data Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-junior-data-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-junior-data-engineer))

* Knowledge Base Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-knowledge-base-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-knowledge-base-engineer))

* Infrastructure Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-infrastructure-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-infrastructure-engineer))

* Product Manager ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-product-manager](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-product-manager))

Contact us at thomas@forge.ai to learn more about these roles.

------
thomasjfox
4C Insights | Chicago, IL & Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

\- Software Development Engineer (Full-stack):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Zx8fwr&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Zx8fwr&s=HN)

\- Software Development Engineer (Frontend):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oUOG9fwh&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oUOG9fwh&s=HN)

\- Software Development Engineer (Backend):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oxEk9fwo&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oxEk9fwo&s=HN)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer (Full-stack):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDHO9fw1&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDHO9fw1&s=HN)

\- Site Reliability Engineer [Chicago]:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNzeafwu&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNzeafwu&s=HN)

\- Database Engineer [Chicago]:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=omyeafw2&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=omyeafw2&s=HN)

4C is a global leader in data science and media technology with solutions for
multi-screen marketing. With more than $1 billion in annualized media spend
running through its software-as-a-service platform, 4C offers activation on
Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, Pinterest, Instagram, Snapchat, Amazon, and
NBCUniversal as well as TV Synced Ads across display, search, social, and
video.

4C is building the next generation of marketing technology and data science. A
little about our team: we are a full-stack team of experts in frontend,
backend, product and design. We care deeply about our stack and tools,
focusing on the best to get the job done. We work on hard problems of scale
and performance, while making sure our users can be as successful as possible
through using our platform. Our stack is mainly Python and Javascript (ES6).
We leverage React, Flask, Celery, Kubernetes, GraphQL, MySQL, Mongo, Redis,
and other technologies to help us get the job done.

Our Headquarters is in beautiful Chicago in the Loop with sweeping views of
the Chicago River. In Seattle, our office is located in the heart of downtown
with easy access to all things great about the Pacific Northwest (and is a dog
friendly office!).

We are looking for colleagues who are agile, creative, smart and generally
amazing. 4C is committed to diversity and inclusion, and we are proud to have
a team from multiple locations, cultures, and backgrounds. This is what makes
4C great. Find out more at
[https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/](https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/) and
what it's like to work at 4C at [https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-
working-4c/](https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-working-4c/)

~~~
lykr0n
Check the "www.4Cinsights.com" URL on the SRE job posting. It's directing to
Slack.

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | Salt Lake City, Utah | Onsite, Full-Time |
www.recursionpharma.com/careers

Take a glimpse at the industry's largest biological images dataset which we
released June 28th to be used as part of the NeurIPS 2019 competition track.
Generated entirely in-house at Recursion, for the development of new ML
algorithms for drug discovery.

[https://www.rxrx.ai/](https://www.rxrx.ai/)

We have raised over $200M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique
datasets in existence - over 12 billion images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for: * Data Scientists: Looking for experienced Data Scientists
both for our Innovation and Assay Development as well as Image Analysis and
Quality teams. You’ll work with our data, biology , high throughput screening
(HTS), and engineering teams to identify and answer questions in high-
dimensional data.

* Data Engineer: Looking for a strong Software Engineer who thinks critically and uses data to measure results. Great opportunity for experienced engineers interested in coding for a meaningful purpose and a massive human impact.

* ML Researcher: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level Machine Learning Researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* ML Engineer: Looking for experienced Machine Learning Engineer who values experimentation and the rigorous use of the scientific method, high collaboration across multiple functions, and intense curiosity driving them to keep our systems cutting edge.

Additional role we are hiring for:

* Biologist, Computational Chemists, Automation Engineer, and Drug Discovery experts. [http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers) for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, fully-
paid gym membership, complementary chef-prepared meals everyday, two one-week
paid company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft onsite
rock climbing wall, commuter benefits, a top-caliber team, and help make a
massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas, but you need to
already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t handle the lottery at this
stage.

Tech: Data Science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas

Software Engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS

Our team of 150 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
rwfrenz20
Allvision IO, Inc | Software, LiDAR, Perception, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, Web, Cloud | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B VISA
[https://allvision.io](https://allvision.io)

Allvision is a technology company located in Pittsburgh, PA. Our mission is to
improve the world by connecting decision makers with rich sources of spatial
data and analytics. To do this, we create software that can efficiently
interpret and analyze huge sensor datasets to find & extract the useful
information buried inside. We then provide all of that information, plus a set
of tools to work with it, to customers across the world.

In short, we take data normally meant for robots and use it to help humans
make decisions.

Our team has over 80 years’ combined experience building spatial data systems
and software. Allvision strives to leverage that experience to empower
companies and institutions with insights and intelligence from the ever-
changing world around us.

Our culture is based on merit, innovation, and mutual respect. We’re trying to
do our small part to improve the world and want to meet folks who share that
goal.

Please apply via LinkedIn (urls below) Questions: jobs@allvision.io No
recruiters or agencies please!

\--------------------- Senior Software Engineer - 3D Perception (C++, Python,
LiDAR, Computer Vision)
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1401870554/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1401870554/)

Allvision is looking for a talented, software-focused engineer to join the
team building our 3D object detection and classification pipeline. These
components are built to ingest, fuse, compress, and analyze massive amounts of
vehicle-mounted sensor data quickly and cost-effectively. To do this well, we
must deeply understand not only the sensors themselves (LiDAR, photo/video,
GPS, IMU, radar) but also how to efficiently and intelligently process their
measurements into useful information. We achieve this through novel approaches
to 3D scene understanding using machine learning and cloud computing.

\--------------------- Senior Software Engineer - Web Applications
(Javascript, React, Node, GIS)
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1296295546/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1296295546/)

Allvision is looking for a talented software engineer to join our development
team working on our suite of geospatial web applications. These tools are our
users’ “front door” for visualizing and interacting with the spatial data and
analytics enabled by the Allvision platform. This requires our apps to allow
display and interaction with large amounts of data in a clean, efficient, and
intuitive way. We hide complexity behind elegant tools and workflows.

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven (the
Netherlands) or REMOTE (European timezones only)

TalkJS lets developers build custom chat features in hours instead of months.
We're product driven and we power communication inside online marketplaces,
community sites, trading platforms and so on.

JUNIOR PROGRAMMER WHO CAN WRITE

We're looking for someone who's great at writing, pretty good at coding, and
wants to get better at the latter. We can give you an opportunity to deeply
learn many technologies in a very brief time all while producing useful
community content (tutorials, code examples, SDKs, etc) for our (potential)
customers.

\---

MOBILE DEVELOPER WHO LOVES API DESIGN

TalkJS is currently focused on the web and that's just not good enough. Easy
to use APIs and SDKs are the key to our success on the web, and we're looking
to do this natively on mobile as well. We could use your help with that.

If you're an experienced developer who's good at coming up with Java and Swift
APIs that Android/iOS devs love to use, then get in touch. Apply by emailing
to hey@talkjs.com. Bonus points if you can show us an API you designed (on any
platform).

\---

ONLINE MARKETER

Demand for TalkJS is quickly increasing to the point that we have no time left
to work on the funnel that drives this demand. This is a luxury problem, which
we intend to solve with full force with the help of you, an experienced online
marketer with a passion for technical products. We're looking for someone who:

    
    
        * Has demonstrable experience growing B2B SaaS inbound 
        * Has sufficient tech skills to set up analytics pipelines 
        * Proactively iterates and experiments 
        * Can write 
        * Wants to jump on a rocket ship that's just taking off² 
    

Bonus points if you can code a bit. We offer you an opportunity to start,
build, and lead our marketing team as we grow. Significant equity is on the
table, as well as the chance to work in a great collaborative, open, and
constructive distributed team culture.

Apply by sending an email to hey@talkjs.com. Mention something you've helped
grow and include something you've written. This can be anything that shows
your ability to enthuse: a blog post or a landing page or even a flyer for the
local christmas fair.

²) I'm well aware that this is a platitude, but in our case it's really quite
true and it wasn't half a year ago. We're blowing up and we need your help :-)

\---

All jobs are remote (Europe) or on-site in Eindhoven, NL. No recruiters or
agencies, please.

~~~
esohanev
Hi! My name is Egor, I currently work as Chief Knowledge Officer for a US-
based it product company. For the last 3 years I have been responsible and
accountable for all documentation (both external and internal) for my company,
and for designing, building and supporting internal tooling, integrations and
business process automation. I feel that the time has come to move on, so I
would be happy to join as junior dev if you would have me. My tech stack:
nodejs, c#, AWS (lambdas, cloud formation, EC2, S3, APIs,etc) Win/Linux Here's
my email address: esohanev@icloud.com Hope to hear from you soon.

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Relayr is the fastest growing and one of the most successful industrial
internet of things organizations. With 250 employees and 5 years of company
history we are successfully helping companies in industrial markets to
navigate disruption and stay relevant. Our unique combination of applying
world-class technology, powerful financial and insurance offerings, with
dedicated professional services allows us to deliver guaranteed business
outcomes to customers. Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers
and built using recent technologies. We value good working relationships and
engineers who stand up for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and
external integrators are able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin, Munich or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions:

Frontend Javascript Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

QA Test Automation Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=55](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=55)

Release Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=145](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=145)

Backend Developer/Data Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Data Scientist (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Frontend Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=104](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=104)

Solution Engineer IoT –Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Data Scientist IoT – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/) Any
questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
nicoleinnyc
[HIRING][REMOTE][FULL TME][NO SPONSORSHIP OFFERED][MUST BE US CITIZEN] Remote
Haskell work.... Now that I have you're attention I'm looking for Haskellers
for a couple of remote or onsite, full-time opportunities in the US. Links to
the job descriptions are in the comments. One of the roles is working with an
AI/ML engine built with Haskell used to personalize offers on a massive scale.
It's a well-backed 110+ person start-up. The other role is with a 50+ person
cybersecurity software start-up offering state-of-the-art network emulation
and modeling tools for realistic cyber testing, training, and assessment.
Check them out via the links below. Email me if interested!
nicole@functionalworks.com Formation:
[http://bit.ly/formationde](http://bit.ly/formationde) SimSpace:
[http://bit.ly/2OiJugY](http://bit.ly/2OiJugY)

------
PixHumanRess
PixMob | klik | Montreal | ONSITE | Canada

Our growing team is opening great opportunities to join an innovative player
in the event technology space. As a Developer (we are looking for back end and
front end), you will use state of the art technology to deliver unique event
experiences using proprietary connected BLE wearables and beacons along with
our award-winning event app.

You will collaborate directly with our product and ux/ui design team to define
and develop our high-growth klik product line.

At klik, we've built our own tracking technology from the ground up; and our
backend and frontend systems help make it all come alive. Join us and help us
transform how attendees are interacting at events and how organizers and
sponsors actually measure their event’s success.

Other opportunities are also available, such solution engineer, sales and
technical support.

[https://www.pixmob.com/careers](https://www.pixmob.com/careers)

------
mathilde55
Smartcar | Mountain View | Full-Time |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com) The standard API for cars.
Smartcar is the only vehicle API built for developers, by developers. Connect
vehicles to your app within seconds. Locate and unlock them with just a few
lines of code. Building apps for cars has never been easier.

Here are our open roles: \- Full Stack Engineer \- Marketing Manager \-
Account Executive

Feel free to reach out to our internal recruiter directly!

mathilde@smartcar.com

------
ghilliebilly
I had a bad experience interviewing here. After a 4 hour onsite I was sent an
email several business days later with "we decided that we will not be moving
forward" and no feedback. Hopefully they have improved the process since then.
I have found other companies give some amount of feedback, even big
corporations, so I can't imagine it's a liability thing, but maybe...

~~~
dang
I'm sorry you had a bad experience, but posting like this breaks the rules at
the top of the thread. There's more explanation in these past posts if anyone
wants it:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19804217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19804217)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17927836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17927836)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17215441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17215441)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16980229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16980229)

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20585274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20585274)
and marked it off-topic.

------
Vice_Superior
Hello! I'm a generalist software engineer based in the Seattle area looking
for full time roles in Full Stack, Front End or app development. I'm
particularly excited by non profit and social impact as well as any company
with a great work culture. Entry-Mid career opportunities would be best.

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, including international

Technologies: C#, .Net, Java, React, Typescript, Windows Apps, UX Design

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/emeke-
nkadi-4a738790](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emeke-nkadi-4a738790)

Email: enkadi13@gmail.com

~~~
dang
This is the wrong thread for these.

------
egfx
wouldn't recommend working with this guy. I was an early consumer of the
service and I gave him a great suggestion of simplifying the form to make it
easier and he flipped out, cursed me and deleted my account. This guy's a
loose cannon.

~~~
dang
This is off topic in Who Is Hiring threads. Please see the rules at the top.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20584487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20584487).

------
ryacko
This is free security advice, have separate accounts for various public and
private facing communications channels.

By saying “your DM might get buried under the avalanche of work-related DMs by
Monday” indicates an interesting combination of awareness and a lack of
awareness that I find both baffling and too common.

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here—it's against the rules at the top of the thread.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20585666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20585666)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
ryacko
I apologize, it was the only way to bring it to the person’s attention, and
after a few incidents, I don’t use Discord’s service anymore.

